#ubuntu+1 2007-06-11
<phixnay> crimsum: whoops, the root element is going to be different than the one for feisty, how do I know what to put for it?
<DanaG> Ugh, I don't like it.  Perhaps I just don't have it competently configured yet.
<DanaG> e17.
<crimsun> phixnay: I thought you stated you know what to put for it.
<crimsun> phixnay: it's the same semantics as before, just adjust the primary and secondary indices accordingly for your drive and partition
<DanaG> Oh, I figured something out: my partition numbering changed.
<DanaG> http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/ebuntu_en.php/
<DigitalNinja> how's gusty gibbon doing these days?
<DigitalNinja> "gutsy" that is
<gravemind> is it too late for a rename? gusty is so much easier to type
<DigitalNinja> lol
<DigitalNinja> Any one install it yet
<geocritter> i was wondering the same thing
<geocritter> feisty has been just that...feisty and tempermental
<geocritter> i'm hoping gutsy will have a lot of fixes that broke in feisty
<gravemind> my cd won't work
<gravemind> just as the feisty live cd never worked
<gravemind> stupid hardware problems
<gravemind> I wish I could go back to edgy
<geocritter> mine did ok, just a bunch of regressions...like sd cards quit working, it doesn't shut down correclty anymore, a lot of complaints about overheating...geez...
<gravemind> well it's still early in the dev cycle
<geocritter> no, I was talking about feisty
<gravemind> maybe the errors will become fixed
<geocritter> i'm hoping gutsy will be a major improvement
<gravemind> yeah
<geocritter> i think a *lot* of probs will be fixed in 2.6.22
<rasher> It's working reasonably well for me, but I'm not really keeping track of what's happening. I'm used to running Debian unstable, so changes are sort of a blur
<geocritter> lol
<geocritter> been there done that.  Played with sidux, as well, a little
<geocritter> i'm just kind of waiting for gutsy to settle down a little before I jump into it
<DigitalNinja> geocritter: I've been using Fiesty and havn't had any problems
<jriachi> hello
<DigitalNinja> hello
<jriachi> I had an idea of a bug-reporting contest, to make the next ubuntu the best distribution :)
<crimsun> please don't.
<crimsun> in fact, invert that.  make it a bug-fixing contest.
<calc> crimsun: hehe
<crimsun> reporting thousands of bugs can be useful, but if no one fixes them, they're as good as dead and don't buy Ubuntu anything.
<jriachi> the idea would be that the users would make a video (20secs) showing their 'favourite' bugs... and then voting for the best video.
<Tm_T> crimsun: "most buggy system, just look the amount of bugreports"
<DanaG> Best Edgy bug:
<DanaG> Hit brightness keys, Xorg crashes.
<DanaG> At least that was the "Best" I'd encountered.
<crimsun> no
<jriachi> and then maybe fix-a-bug-in-this-video contest, crimsun :)
<crimsun> the best bug I've ever encountered was pressing the power button and having the machine shut down.
<Tm_T> crimsun: isn't that, like, how it should do?
<crimsun> yes, and the fact that someone reported it as a bug is why it wins my award.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I would like to see that bugreport
<calc> crimsun: were they claiming it should suspend or something?
<crimsun> calc: no idea, I don't even remember if it's still on bugzilla
<calc> pressing the power button and it shutting down could be a bug if acpi is setup such that it should do something else?
<jriachi> crimsum.. in debian (my old distribution) someone reported tuxracer was too adictive and that it was lowering his productivity.
<calc> jriachi: heh
<crimsun> calc: I don't think the user mentioned that
<calc> crimsun: ok
<jriachi> and other that the name of the kaffeine package gave him insomnia
<jriachi> ( last one, i promise http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=256039 )
<ubotu> Debian bug 256039 in nicotine "'nicotine' in 'top' makes me want to smoke" [Wishlist,Fixed] 
<JaZy84> howd all
<JaZy84> i'm interested in trying the tribe 1, can I just edit my sources.list and run a dist-upgrade?
<gravemind> hey is anyone aware of the problem that the live cd does not work on all cdrom drives?
<phin> hey, so im about to move from feisty to gutsy, just wondering, whats the deal with compcomm
<phin> is there a gutsy repo, im moving from beryl-manager-svn
<gnomefreak> JaZy84: phin there are problems with upgrading atm
<crimsun> gravemind: yes.
<phin> what kind of problems are we talking about?
<phin> im pretty savvy
<gnomefreak> phin: having beryl may cause a failure to upgrade
<phin> i could uninstall that all
<gnomefreak> phin: failure to upgrade packages being broken
<phin> then install compcomm from scratch?
<JaZy84> thanks for the info gnomefreak, suppose i'll just wait for it
<JaZy84> maybe tribe 2
<gnomefreak> phin: some people having issues with UUID
<gravemind> crimsun: should I expect a bugfix?
<crimsun> gravemind: for Tribe1?  No.
<phin> well, is there a compcomm repo for gutsy?
<phin> i'll take my chances if i can find one
<gnomefreak> phin: its not fully pushed in yet
<phin> hmmm ok
<phin> just wondering if quinn or anyone has a 3rd party repo
<gnomefreak> they just started on it like thursday iirc. phin ask in #ubuntu-effects for 3rd party stuff
<phin> gnomefreak: thanks
<phin> np
<gnomefreak> i doubt quinn does
<phin> im sure trevino has something
<gravemind> crimsun: but for the release, yes?
<crimsun> gravemind: by Tribe2 if not before.
<gravemind> SWEET!
<gnomefreak> phin: hell i can have one by tomorrow thats not the hard part. btw trevino has had alot of broken packages in past i wouldnt use his repo but thats IMHO
<gnomefreak> hell im willing to bet the devel for it has a repo for testing too
* DanaG read devel as devil -- oops.
* gnomefreak goes to bed so i can get up early and get crap done before lunch :(
<JaZy84> night gnomefreak
<gravemind> crimsun: what's the problem with the cdrom drivers?
<gravemind> crimsun, how do you prevent the installer from installing lilo/grub? I don't think I ever found out
<Tm_T> gravemind: hmm, in last step in installer there's button in lower right corner
<Tm_T> can't remember what label
<DanaG> argh, networkmanager ignores "prepend domain-name-server"
<DanaG> argh-ness.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/92761
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92761 in network-manager "resolv.conf overwritten no matter what I do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* DanaG has that bug.
* DanaG spams that link > /dev/null
<crimsun> it works fine here with those workarounds (dhclient.conf and resolv.conf)
<DanaG> It's ignoring dhclient.conf for me.
<DanaG> Also, won't making resolv.conf read-only break roaming?
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> why would you make resolv.conf r-o?
<crimsun> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<crimsun> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<crimsun> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<crimsun> ..
<DanaG> That's what I'd seen in other places.  I guess I'm mixing multiple pages in my mind.
<crimsun> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2007-05-28 19:57 /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<DanaG> I want to prepend 127.0.0.1 to everything.
<crimsun> ~ cat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<crimsun> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<crimsun> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<crimsun> ~ grep -nH prepend /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<crimsun> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf:18:prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<crimsun> so what you'd do is simply:
<crimsun> 1) echo nameserver 127.0.0.1 > /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<crimsun> 2) uncomment and edit the prepend line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<DanaG> aah, so that's the other place.
<DanaG> Hmm, now it seems like that's the only line in my resolv.conf.
<crimsun> then use the appropriate file in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<DanaG> head.
<DanaG> Time to try reconnecting with networkmanager.
<DanaG> Good, head worked.
* DanaG is using dnsmasq to fix this:
<DanaG> www.wtfcharter.com.     1006632960 IN   A       206.112.100.132
<phin> weird
<phin> when i go to update via update-manager -c -d i get this error
<phin> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/8291
<gnomefreak> phin: next time read what i say. upgrading is broken.
<crimsun> is upgrading broken?
<crimsun> ;)
<phin> oh
<phin> hmmm
<phin> soooooooooooooo
<phin> what do we do?
<phin> traditional apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade route?
<gnomefreak> phin: you forget about upgrading for now and wait a while till things get fixed
<gnomefreak> if you are a ubuntu-devel you fix it (seeing as ubuntu devels should really be only ones using gutsy at this point)
<gnomefreak> night
<phin> um
<phin> beta testers, too?
* phin rolls eyes
<gnomefreak> phin: its not beta
<gnomefreak> phin: you can do as you wish but dont use it if you cant fix it its too early
<tonyyarusso> Super pre-alpha I'm a psycopath testers!
<DanaG> Cool, paplay works with my ripped DVD-A.
<DanaG> I'll have to try it with my external sound card later.
<DanaG> Does pulseaudio do 24/96 audio?
<crimsun> pulseaudio doesn't give a care.
<crimsun> it's perfectly capable of handling 32/192 without batting an eye
<DanaG> Cool.
<crimsun> in fact, it'll handle some ungodly resampling rate
<DanaG> I'll have to try that over network some time, just for fun.
<crimsun> doesn't matter, since nothing really works at that rate anyhow
<DanaG> I ripped my Creative DVD-Audio Sampler.
<DanaG> 6 channel 24/96.
<crimsun> I'm not a fan of DVD-A.
<DanaG> I don't plan to buy any disks.
<DanaG> I think it sucks that you can't, or aren't allowed to, put them over SPDIF.
<crimsun> I own two, and they're excellent, but I still prefer SACD.
<DanaG> I've never tried one.
<DanaG> SACD, I mean.
<DanaG> Now I have pulseaudio->plug:surround51:0->downmix51->dmix
<crimsun> I bought into the hype with Floyd's DSotM.
<DanaG> As long as I can rip it to play under Linux.
<DanaG> s/./.../
<DanaG> Is there any way to get pulseaudio to load sinks Y and Z for .asoundrc -created devices , when hardware device X shows up>
<DanaG> ?   Right now I have to restart pulseaudio for my upmix and surround sinks to show up after a hotplug.
<crimsun> not easily
<crimsun> you can write shell scripts, but that's what you'd want to avoid for pA
<crimsun> you essentially want virtual sinks, which already exist, but the dynamic and automatic addition/removal of them is blocked on a bug
<crimsun> sinks and sources currently require specific devices, which is IMO an alsa-lib wishlist bug
<DanaG> You could do it client-side: add an option "depends" -- so my manually-configured sinks would load upon appearance of hw:1  .  Note that my virtual devices are set up in .asoundrc.
<DanaG> s/client-side/in the daemon/
<crimsun> that still blocks on the bug I just mentioned
<DanaG> Which one?
<crimsun> < crimsun> sinks and sources currently require specific devices
<DanaG> oh, the add-autoload-module part.
<DanaG> Is there a bug report you can link me to?  It seems interesting to me.
<DanaG> Odd, new bug: gnome-settings-daemon crashes when first initializing the "other" volume indicator (switching composite<=>regular).
<crimsun> DanaG: http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/89
<DanaG> aah, thanks.
<DanaG> Hmm, is that with the ALSA to Pulse wrapper, or am I misinterpreting it?  I'm not using that attribute.
<crimsun> it's the plugin contained in libasound2-plugins
<DanaG> Odd, the channels seem to be mapped to plug:surround51:1 incorrectly.
<DanaG> stream: front-left side-left front-center front-right side-right lfe
<DanaG> sink: front-left front-right rear-left rear-right front-center lfe
<DanaG> Oh wait, that sink is my upmixer.
<DanaG> Oddly, the upmix sink works; the other doesn't.   Both sinks have the same channel order.
<coNP> anyone's gnome-panel suffering from strange disappear-disease?
<DanaG> I have a "gnome-session segfaults sometimes, unless I use failsafe" issue.
<coNP> a nice kill -HUP frigtened my gnome panel and it became concious
<DanaG> HUP two three four....
<popey> for anyone using ubuntu gutsy, I am currently planning a short screencast about what's new so far, and what's coming up. i can see from my laptop running it that we have nice things like notifcation of new mail in evolution and tomboy has tags, has anyone here noticed any really nice improvements in gutsy that i can report?
<DanaG> ALSA lib confmisc.c:769:(parse_card) cannot find card '_driver'
<DanaG> Odd bracket thingy....
<johnnybuoy> hah
<johnnybuoy> that's a "no" mathematical sign...
<johnnybuoy> but I dunno if it's just a random char...
<DanaG> earlier: ALSA lib confmisc.c:769:(parse_card) cannot find card '@_driver'
<johnnybuoy> hah
<johnnybuoy> yeah, then it's prolly 'just a random char'
<johnnybuoy> :D
<DanaG> Odd error message -- it should be something like "that device is not present".  Not gobbledygook_driver.
<DanaG> Oh, I figured out how to fix SSH dying.
<DanaG> Or rather, make it time out rather than just blocking forever.
<DanaG> ServerAliveInterval 15
<DanaG> ServerAliveCountMax 2
<DanaG> /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<DanaG> so it checks every 15 seconds, and gives up after two failures.
<johnnybuoy> gobbledygoo
<johnnybuoy> hahaha
<johnnybuoy> lol
<DanaG> PulseAudio is a wonderful invention.
<johnnybuoy> it is?
<johnnybuoy> isn't t bloaty hard-to-configure experimental software?
<johnnybuoy> isn't it*
<DanaG> It's wonderful once you figure out how to get it exactly the way you want it.
<DanaG> it DID take me a while to figure out how to get my .asoundrc set up the way I want.
<johnnybuoy> yeah, that's my problem
<johnnybuoy> well, that was the same for me too
<DanaG> I'd love to see ALSA needs to ship some upmix and downmix virtual devices set up by default.
<johnnybuoy> ?
<DanaG> Though perhaps it's one of those "submit a patch, and we'll consider it" things.  Also, the channel mixing comes down to personal preference, partly.
<johnnybuoy> n dmix n dsnooped
<johnnybuoy> cause that is cool
<johnnybuoy> I can voip while listening to music n I still hear pidgin notifications
<johnnybuoy> thos I never do that :D
<johnnybuoy> tho*
<DanaG> I use two audio devices, so PulseAudio is great for switching on the fly -- except for the fact that virtual sinks don't load if not initally loaded.
<Trewas> personally, linux audio stuff has been downhill after sblive&OSS, with that combination there was absolutely nothing to set up and everything Just Worked (including playing many sounds at the same time)
<johnnybuoy> oss was a pain in the a$$
<johnnybuoy> o$$
<johnnybuoy> :D
<johnnybuoy> maybe with sblive not, dunno
<johnnybuoy> my oppinion is that as with almost every oss project, alsa has become a bloated code
<mikkael> digicam held back, is this only on my installation ?
<Hobbsee> mikkael: means you need to dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> ie, it's not uncommon during development
<mikkael> it wont update on a dist-upgrade
<mikkael> when i check it's dependencies on adept, i see some conflicts
* DanaG always uses !aptitude
<DanaG> !aptitude
<mikkael> well well, had to remove some kexi stuff
<DanaG> !info aptitude
<Hobbsee> mikkael: go through apt or aptitude, then.
<Hobbsee> apt tends to be clearer
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1431 kB, installed size 8632 kB
<mikkael> what does aptitude that apt-get doesnt ?
<Hobbsee> an ncurses interface.
<Hobbsee> handles the dependancy resolution slightly differently.
<Hobbsee> try them both.
<mikkael> what does synaptic use "under the hood" ?
<Hobbsee> apt, i believe
<Hobbsee> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<Hobbsee> DanaG: is skype in commercial, or not in ubuntu at all?
<Hobbsee> !info skype feisty
<mikkael> not at all
<Hobbsee> right
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in feisty
* Hobbsee rejects the bug.
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<DanaG> has skype.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yeah,b ut that's them, not us, and i dont care.  it's their problem to fix it :)
<Hobbsee> if i cant upload the fix, then -ENOTMYPROBLEM--> reject.
<DanaG> What bug?
<mikkael> whats the problem with skype ?
<Hobbsee> segfaulting
<DanaG> Medibuntu has their own Launchpad section/
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/119839
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119839 in Ubuntu "skype (core dumped)" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Hobbsee> er, core dumped
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, point
<Hobbsee> there we go :)
<mikkael> i wonder why there are only 16 bugs on gutsy right now
<mikkael> shouldnt there be loads of bugs on a first alpha release :) ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my gnome-session finally un-broke.
* DanaG has noticed: apport hasn't been launching for crashes.
<Hobbsee> it's probably still disabled
<Hobbsee> mikkael: because, except in very special cases, bugs arent filed against a specific release
<Hobbsee> mikkael: and excluding the special case, it's wrong if they are.
<mikkael> oh so im in the wrong section
<Hobbsee> mikkael: the only bugs that should be there are milestoned bugs
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> take out the +gutsy/
<mikkael> yes i will try to find obsolete filed bugs from time to time, for that "fuzzy warm feeling"
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Do``> hey
* Hobbsee waves
<Do``> is there a way to make the terminal cycle through possible completed filenames instead of listing them and only those that match case sensitively?
<Do``> i dont remember how it was done on my 'production' ubuntu and i cant find any options in the alpha version
<Hobbsee> er, not with bash, i suspect
<Hobbsee> or only with a special config options, which sharms was looking at, iirc.
<Hobbsee> sounds like a csh thing
<Do``> being a newbie i dont recall doing such things.. are you sure those are the only way? :)
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> hence the "i suspect" and such
<Hobbsee> when you find the solution, do tell.
<Do``> :)
<DanaG> Woah, I just noticed:  I can do two-finger scrolling with Linux synaptics.  Sweet.
* DanaG now has absolutely no reason to get Apple.
<DanaG> Two- (and virtual three-)button touchpad, with two-finger scroll, circular scroll, and side scroll -- each can be set to a different speed.
<DanaG> Synaptics, Pulseaudio, Beryl, Dynticks... what more could you want?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: kde4.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: and everything just working.
<Hobbsee> and world domination.
<coNP> Hobbsee: kde4 in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> coNP: sure, it's there now - the third alpha, iirc.
<coNP> sounds cool :)
<afflux> since gutsy I have lots of /tmp/tmprules-*.dat files, all having the same (http://paste.stgraber.org/1516) content. When I remove them, nothing happens, except that they are recreated.
<afflux> (not all at once)
<afflux> any ideas what that could be?
* DanaG is lucky enough to have ipw3945 and e1000, rather than Broadcom-anything and Realtek wired.
<DanaG> Yay, Gateway.
<DanaG> Though I do have other issues, sometimes.
<DanaG> Oh, and fixed TTYs would be nice.
<DanaG> I wonder what's with the 2.6.22-6-generic kernel.
<DanaG> I get an error that essentially says it can't find my root partition.
<DanaG> The "Here is a list of available partitions" thingy lists nothing.
<DanaG> Also, I noticed that going from Feisty to Gutsy changed the GDM theme, even though the changelog didn't seem to mention any change.
<DanaG> I just need to figure out how to make tapping workable.
<DanaG> Stray taps are annoying, but not having tapping is also annoying.
<DanaG> That's odd: the two-finger-scroll thing has a ridiculously small vertical tolerance.
<DanaG> s/ridiculously/rather/
<root__> how do i set my gutsy gibbon nvidia display drivers to 1440x900 in 16/10 mode ?
<root__> on kubuntu
<root__> setting are not applied when i press apply
<pvandewyngaerde> i'm that root guy, having monitor problems
<pvandewyngaerde> is it possible to get flash working ?
<pvandewyngaerde> i have 64 bit
<tarzeau> anyone play some #bub-n-bros join the gnu server now...
<shirish> hi all have anybody else have had issues with gnome-panel & thunar being held back ?
<calc> anyone happen to know how to make thunderbird filter emails
<calc> it seems to do nothing when i have a filter setup the filter log doesn't even do anything
<calc> er show
<shirish> another thing, can anybody recommend a good font, the default font used is very very big
* DanaG uses the DejaVu fonts.
<DanaG> Oh, and make sure your DPI settings are correct.
* coNP uses Liberation
<coNP> kudos for Red Hat :)
<DanaG> With my Gnome set to 100DPI, and fonts at 10 points, it's wonderful.
<rasher> X fails to find the size of my laptop screen, and I found nowhere to input the physical size. Am I supposed to just enter the dpi directly?
<coNP> DanaG: where do you set up dpi?
<DanaG> Who needs Cleartype?  Not I!  In fact, I like the Linux subpixel rendering BETTER.
<DanaG> You can put size in xorg.conf, or you can figure it out with the help of (google "javascript dpi")
<shirish> coNP: how can I install liberation
<DanaG> or add "calculator"
<shirish> DanaG: how do I set DPI ?
<shirish> just fyi its a CRT, no LCD
* shirish waiting for instructions
<DanaG> gnome-font-properties.
<coNP> shirish: actually I realized I use the default "sans" fonts now
<DanaG> Or you can add sizes (in millimeters) to Xorg.conf.
<coNP> liberation only for monotype
<shirish> DanaG: there is no front-end?
<coNP> thanks DanaG
<DanaG> One sets size so Xorg calculates DPI for itself; the other sets DPI so things can calculate size.
<shirish> coNP: how did you get the liberation font is it in the repository by some other name? or you did by some other name
<coNP> shirish: I got it through an rpm package via alien
<coNP> what is not recommended
<coNP> maybe even forbidden :D
<shirish> ok heres my setup, see if you guys can recommend something
<shirish> Application font :-  Nimbus Roman No. 9 L size 10
<shirish> Document Font :- Sans size 11
<shirish> Desktop Font :-  TSCu_Times Normal size 10
<shirish> Windows Title Font :- Samanata size 10
<shirish> Fixed width font :- Monospace size 10
<shirish> any ideas ?
<shirish> Font rendering is given to best shapes
<DanaG> wtf? http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/05/alexitimia-robotic-blob-sweats-when-you-touch-it/#comments
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-12
<DanaG> Wow, mirrors.kernel.org sure has some bandwidth!
<DanaG> 20 thousand kilobytes per second when on GbE in Cal Poly computer lab.
<DanaG> Or 18000, at least.
<crimsun> that's because both servers are connected to individual gigE links.
<crimsun> kernel.org has had these two gigE links for some time
<DanaG> Is it one link per server, or two?
<crimsun> one link per server.
<crimsun> each has its own gigE
<DanaG> Hmmm, /me checks what 1024x1024 is...
<DanaG> Aah, more than enough.
<cables> Does Alpha 1 have bulletproof x?
<crimsun> no.
<cables> Is that going to be in Gutsy final?
<crimsun> if it's milestoned for it.
<cables> I thought I saw something about it in the changelog, but ok
<corey> Is it a common problem for Laptop users with ATi graphics to not being able to boot into the desktop install cd's?  I've had the problem on two different laptops over the last couple versions of ubuntu (including gutsy)
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> the x* don't appear to respect VESA
<corey> any word on if any progress is being made? or can be made?
<DanaG> That's odd: recently gnome-power-manager has gotten out of whack.
<DanaG> It will say I have 0% battery left, when the panel applet indicates 40%.
<DanaG> ...oh, somehow "Use time for policy" got checked.
<RAOF> It's not the crazy "30% battery power left, 2 minutes remaining" thing?
<DanaG> 5 minutes, 44%.
<DanaG> I guess that IS the same thing.
<DanaG> Oh, and I need to file a bug on brightness control:
<DanaG> The backlight sysfs class does not provide "available levels", so GPM tries to set adjacent integer values,
<DanaG> when the BIOS only allows steps of ~12.5, rounded up or down.
<DanaG> Oh, and if it TRIES to go between, the backlight goes entirely OFF.
<RAOF> DanaG: If you let your battery pretty much fully discarge (while g-p-m is running), g-p-m will actually have some good data and will no longer think 30% is critical :)
<DanaG> It never used to think that, however.
<RAOF> No, it's because it's now maintaining a history of how long it takes your battery to discarge.
<RAOF> It desperately needs some tweaking for when it *doesn't* have any good data, but after a while it converges to a good estimate.
<RAOF> It also now has a good estimate for how long the battery takes to charge, which is pretty cool.
<crimsun> just don't do it on an EOL'd battery like I am.
<crimsun> in fact, when I plug in now, I remove the battery
<RAOF> Why?  I thought the new system should handle crappy batteries well.
<DanaG> Will the inhibit applet prevent it from shutting down, so I can test it?
<RAOF> I just set it to "do nothing" when on critical battery power.
<RAOF> Although I've turned that back on, now that g-p-m actually has some data.
<DanaG> Odd, the brightness thingy BLINKS as it changes.
<RAOF> Hm, maybe that algorithm needs a little bit of tweaking.  I doubt I'll get 3 hours out of this battery while running a VM, building compiz, and on 100% brightness :)
<DanaG> Bright-off-medium-off-dim.
<DanaG> And if I left it at default, it would be stopping at OFF.
<RAOF> Cool :)
<DanaG> It's like GPM is trying to fade.
<DanaG> It'd be cool if it worked, but /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video{0,1} doesn't list the discrete levels.
<DanaG> in any file in those dirs.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, have any of you tried the new 100.whatever NVIDIA driver?
<RAOF> Nope.  The next nvidia driver I try will be nouveau.
<DanaG> It seems to have working hotkey display switching -- except for the "changing resolution" part -- it stays at the original res rather than at the new device's desired.
<RAOF> Yay.  Does that mean it might actually resume-from-suspend with Compiz?
<DanaG> I've been using Beryl with resume -- just with NvAGP set to 0 or 1.
<DanaG> Right now it's set to 0 both in the modprobe.d file and in xorg.conf.
<RAOF> Oh, cool
<DanaG> Random topic change: why doesn't the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file have a timeout set by default?
<DanaG> Until I added one, I'd get the client randomly freezing (blocking), requiring a kill.
<DanaG> Argh, Xorg is eating 50% CPU, for some reason.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Incidentally, why are you using Beryl?  The compcomm stuff has hit Gutsy.
<crdlb> RAOF, it has?
<crdlb> I thought it was still held up
<crdlb> there was a name conflict on libccs
<DanaG> I like being on GbE at Cal Poly:
<DanaG> 20000 kilobytes per second is INSANE, compared to Charter's 3 megabits.
<RAOF> crdlb: Oh, really?  I'm not using it, I just saw some compcomm-plugins-* go through on the gutsy-changes RSS feed.
<DanaG> Argh, my hard drive keeps spinning up and down.
<DanaG> spin UP spin down.  spin UP spin down. .... wait....... spin (oh, you get the idea.)
<DanaG> Up, Down, up, down, up, down, up, down -- how do I stop it?
<DanaG> .....and up and down.
<Pumpernickle> What's using it?
<gnomefreak> sounds like kernel or hd is on its way out
<gnomefreak> this is of course if DanaG had already checked for outlaw apps running and has rebooted and still gets it
<gnomefreak> s/if/assuming
<DanaG> It's more like hdparm is set wrong -- stopping laptop-mode doesn't unset what it sets.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: not sure. if it was something iubuntu set up in hdparm than most of the users in here would complain, but i dont have this issue on neither gutsy laptop or desktop
<gnomefreak> -i
<gnomefreak> unless ofcourse you have some odd hd model or if you changed the default config
<gnomefreak> only real way to be sure is to install feisty on that hd if it still does it than you know what it is, if it doesnt do it upgrade to gutsy see if it does it than as well if it does than there is an issue in gutsy packages
<DanaG> I remember I changed the settings; what's the command line way to disable spindown?
<DanaG> aah, got it -- sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> I hope the font and title bar etc being smaller is not a bug, I really like it :)
<RAOF> Sigh at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471501
<crdlb> "following the guide on ubuntuguide" :/
<RAOF> That's a bad start.
<RAOF> Just... urgh.
<crdlb>  How to upgrade from Feisty Fawn -> Gutsy Gibbon
<crdlb>     * Use these repos if you are /not/ afraid of breakage.
<crdlb> that's all it says :O
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> Also, there's really no sane way to downgrade to Feisty.  Poor fool.
<Hobbsee> there isnt
<Hobbsee> apart from a reinstall
* Hobbsee registers her mobile on the do not call list
<coNP> actually the package pinning is a good method to revert to (almost-)Feisty
<coNP> I did it many time dancing between Dapper and Edgy
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that's hardly good for users who are looking at the ubuntuguide
* crdlb just removed it
<coNP> What is the politically correct way to refer to a user whose gender is not known? I am serious (and non-native of course) :)
<coNP> I wanted to say he / she and stuck :)
<Hobbsee> they
<Hobbsee> you can also usually get away with "he"
<crdlb> politically but not grammatically correct :P
<Hobbsee> as the gender balance is skewed
<coNP> It is a real shame on us
<coNP> Okay, thanks. Someone intends to reply him or should I?
<RAOF> Already have done.
<arkygeek> hi folks.
<arkygeek> i am sitting here contemplating putting gutsy on my office box....
<arkygeek> Host/Kernel/OS  "arkygeek-office" running Linux 2.6.20.10-slh-smp-1 i686 [ sidux-20070110-d:4 ] 
<arkygeek> CPU Info        (1) Intel Core2 6400 @ 2048 KB cache flags( sse sse2 lm pni vmx ) clocked at [ 2135.275 MHz ] 
<arkygeek>                 (2) Intel Core2 6400 @ 2048 KB cache flags( sse sse2 lm pni vmx ) clocked at [ 2135.275 MHz ] 
<arkygeek> Videocard       nVidia NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]   X.Org 1.3.0  [ 2560x1024 @85hz ] 
<arkygeek> Network cards   RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI
<arkygeek>                 VIA VT6102 [Rhine-II] , at port: e800
<arkygeek> Processes 116 | Uptime 21days | Memory 422.4/1010.9MB | HDD ATA Maxtor 6V160E0 Size 160GB (62%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce 6200 LE/PCI/SSE2 | GLX Version 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55 | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v2.62
<arkygeek> opinions?
<crdlb> argh
<coNP> arkygeek: does your boss tolerate a not working computer / employee? :)
<arkygeek> heh - im a post grad research student ;-)
<coNP> "research" is a good point of view, gutsy is very much in research state now :)
<arkygeek> you running it coNP ?
<RAOF> Man, I wish I had that sort of access to my Uni box.
<RAOF> Frikkin Suse 2.ancient.
* coNP is running gutsy @ home and feisty on a bunch of servers
<arkygeek> coNP: so what are some of your favorite features/changes to gutsy from feisty?
* arkygeek has feisty on his laptop and home box
* RAOF has feisty on a home server, gutsy on his laptop
<crimsun> heads-up for anyone considering updating: alsa-lib is likely to be broken if you use libasound2-plugins
<crimsun> I've committed the fix; it should build in 1.5 hrs and be available on archive.uc about 1.5 hours after that
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yummy :)
<RAOF> Nice estimates.
<crimsun> well, I missed this hour's publisher rounds by 15 minutes, so that skews the entire set by 1 hour
<crimsun> so yeah, should be available in 3 hours
<arkygeek> bbl guys... gotta run
<chowmeined> i was pleasantly surprised
<chowmeined> gutsy worked very well on my system
<crimsun> fixed alsa-lib built & available from LP; should be available in 20 minutes.
<Enverex> Is anyone ever going to fix the ia32-libs package? It's been broken for a month or two now...
<gnomefreak> emonkey-p: iirc its been longer than that
<gnomefreak> Enverex: see above
<Enverex> Is there actually a reason no-one's got around to fixing it?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: more than likely yes
<Enverex> hrm
<gnomefreak> Enverex: many more important things that people are doing, maybe they are waiting for new version, maybe the person/people just havent gotten to it. best way to get it fixed fast is to fix it ;)
<gnomefreak> s/many/maybe
<Enverex> Well it's reached the point where I can't update anymore because it tries to do that first and fails and doesn't bother trying to update any other packages. I guess I could version lock it though couldn't I.
<gnomefreak> Enverex: yes you can pin it or remove it i would think too but never had to use it
<Enverex> I can't remove it as it's a dep for a few things, a big one being Wine and that would make me kinda useless to the Wine project without it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what, is that still broken?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: he says it is i dont use it since im dont have 64 pc
<gnomefreak> +a
* Hobbsee tries to remember what the other pacakge was
<Hobbsee> Enverex: the usual mantra is "patches accepted"
* Hobbsee pokes the last uploader
<Enverex> Hobbsee, I doubt I could get anything I do up to par
<gnomefreak> its being worked on
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it is now, yes :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> it happens
<gnomefreak> wait for rush week thats not the name of it, the name slips me atm nothing will be fixed that week ;)
<Hobbsee> rush week?
<Hobbsee> actually, i was going to poke them for a while about it, i'd forgotten
<gnomefreak> its in a few weeks
<gnomefreak> cant think of name off hand
<gnomefreak> sprint week
<Hobbsee> we're not hitting feature freeze already, are we?
<gnomefreak> another month or so i think
<gnomefreak> end july maybe
<gnomefreak> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<gnomefreak> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
* Hobbsee points to the topic
<Hobbsee> bah.  august
<gnomefreak> loli forgot it was there
<gnomefreak> sprint week is july 12th
<Hobbsee> oh, i'ts only june.  right
<gnomefreak> yeah and we are having heat that should be in late july august months :(
<Hobbsee> dont whine to me about heat.  it's *freezing* here.
<gnomefreak> freezing is great to me
<coNP> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases seems a *bit* outdated
* gnomefreak loves winter
<coNP> whom should I bug to fix it?
<gnomefreak> coNP: #ubuntu-docs
<gnomefreak> im pretty sure thats the channel name
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-doc perhaps
<coNP> thanks, gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> or file a bug on ubuntu-website
<Hobbsee> 'm not sure which is more appropriate there
<gnomefreak> they will tell him to do that anyway most of time
<Hobbsee> ah right
<coNP> yep I'm also afraid :)
<Hobbsee> [20:00]  <pitti> I wonder what would happen if I marked an ia32-libs bug (324 MB orig.tar.gz) as 'bitesize'
<gnomefreak> i saw that ;)
* Hobbsee twitches
<Hobbsee> i so wouldnt fix that on my local connection
<gnomefreak> me neither way too big. hell i tried building OO.o and got all kinds of space/mem issues
<gnomefreak> that is another huge package
<coNP> if I want a package to be in gutsy and it is not arriving in debian sid before debianimportfreeze is it possible to include a package till featurefreeze?
<gnomefreak> coNP: it will make it a bit harder but it is possible iirc
<coNP> gnomefreak: you mean it is better to bug DDs to get it into sid? :)
<gnomefreak> coNP: yes, depending on what you mean by bug them
<gnomefreak> also depends on package. if its been uploaded to debian than i would ask for a merge for it
<gnomefreak> is it a package in universe or multiverse?
<gnomefreak> s/in/for
<gnomefreak> if its one you built for debian as well as ubuntu than you might beable to just upload it to revu, maybe the great Hobbsee would know better though.
<RawSewage_> will Gutsy have Restricted Drivers manager for Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> RawSewage_: not sure tbh but i will try to find out in a  minute
<RawSewage_> gnomefreak: ok ty
<gnomefreak> RawSewage_: someone was looking into it a while ago but atm if someone writes one it should get in
<coNP> gnomefreak: main
<gnomefreak> someone has it on thier to do list atm
<RawSewage_> ok
<coNP> gnomefreak: but there is also an uniberse one
<gnomefreak> coNP: that might be a bit harder. i would file a wishlist bug on it to find out if it can be included than maybe tag it needs-packaging (the tag name maybe wrong)
<coNP> gnomefreak: okay now I filed bugs to include them in gutsy, I hope they will arrive in debian before the freeze
<gnomefreak> im not sure the rules on non core devels maintaining main packages
<gnomefreak> coNP: what is it?
<coNP> gnomefreak: emacs22
<coNP> I think it will be in debian soon
<coNP> at least I hope it
<gnomefreak> oh yeah that you can package send to revu iirc since it is an upgrade of 21 (atleast i think its an upgrade)
<gnomefreak> coNP: ask the debian maintainer about it
<Hobbsee> coNP: it classes as a new package, so you have until that date.  however, cases can be made for inclusion afterwards, too.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: new package?
<gnomefreak> not upgrade from 21
<gnomefreak> ?
<Hobbsee> oh right, i only saw that bit later
<gnomefreak> assuming its an upgrade
<Hobbsee> coNP: it's in main, i'd presume a UVFe would get filed.
* gnomefreak hasnt looked into it since i find emacs a beast to learn
* coNP cannot live without "The One True Editor" :)
<coNP> gnomefreak: I guess it will be a new package based on the debian emacs packages so far
<coNP> emacs20, emacs21,  ...
<gnomefreak> coNP: if its an upgrade than feel free to merge it or build it without debian (im fairly sure you can) since we have 21 in repos
<gnomefreak> normally nicer/easier to wait for debian package though
* coNP thinks he will wait ...
<gnomefreak> hell you have ~2 months before uni freeze that should be plenty of time
<coNP> gnomefreak: not before debian freeze
<coNP> and I only asked this now because I saw the discussion above about the release schedule
<gnomefreak> coNP: not sure when thier freeze is (and what freeze that may be since sid isnt released
<Hobbsee> debian freeze is only when teh autosyncer gets turned off - it's nt oupstream version freeze
<Hobbsee> oh blerg.  why is this not building a binary?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: what package?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-restricted-extras
* gnomefreak _makes-mental-note_ to stay way from package
<gnomefreak> damn that didnt work
<Hobbsee> there we go....
* gnomefreak didnt do it
<Hobbsee> i think it died as the "please try install me" hook failed.
<Hobbsee> easy solution - move the hook dir :P
<indraveni> hi all developers
<indraveni> I need a small clarification about the shutdown image of the ubuntu
<Tm_T> developers?
<indraveni> could someone please let me know, where is the coding or designing of ubutnu shutdown/logout image is present
<bipolar> Is anyone here running vmware-player on gutsy?
<bipolar> Nm. I found the problem. the package is broken :)
<bipolar> Cool! Vmware released Vmware Player 2.0
<bur[n] er> bipolar: what's the advantage?
<h1st0> Any big changes in gusty yet?
<Hobbsee> sure.
* Hobbsee goes to break the archive
<h1st0> lol
<Hobbsee> i believe there were some in the release annoucement and such
<Hobbsee> of tribe 1
<Tm_T> there was
<h1st0> What are they focusing on with tribe?
<Tm_T> like "we broke everything, please upgrade!"
<Hobbsee> getting the features in, etc.
<Hobbsee> merges done, etc
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: don't forget breaking (;
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: oh that's a side effect.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: like we deliberately break thigns
<Hobbsee> okay, excluding my okular upload
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: have you seen "aptitude changelog okular"?  *grin*
<Hobbsee> okay, the new changelog hasnt published yet
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I don't use aptitude but I do have gutsy-changes
<Hobbsee> maybe that's because it didnt build.
<Hobbsee> that works too :)
<Hobbsee> check out the changes file for okular then :P
<Tm_T> also no gutsy here yet at all ;-P
<h1st0> Well thats what I meant what sort of features are they focusing on?  I'm assuming theres some sort of direction they are headed towards like usability etc..
<Hobbsee> bah.  wuss.
<Hobbsee> h1st0: check the specs
<Hobbsee> !spec
<ubotu> A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<h1st0> gotcha
<Spec> heya
<Hobbsee> hi Spec.  you have an unfortunate nick.
<Spec> i made !spec :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<knix> Is udevd broken?
<bipolar> bur[n] er: USB2 support is a big one
<bipolar> the networking modules don't build though
<h1st0> Did I mention tilda rocks
<h1st0> chatting on irssi while playing cs is just fun.
<bur[n] er> !bur[n] er
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bur[n] er - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> aww... i've introduced myself even, lame bot ;)
<emet> will gusty include GRUB 2.0 ?
<michaelfavia> which linux meta package should i have installed? (linux-generic linux-386, etc...)
<johnnybuoy> is that maintained?
<crdlb> michaelfavia, -generic
<crdlb> unless you really have a 386
<michaelfavia> i have 386 installed now... is this just optimizations?
<michaelfavia> i run a Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz
<pwnguin> michaelfavia: if by optimizations you mean smp enabled and 686 instructionset, yes
<michaelfavia> thx. swithcing then
<gnomefreak> michaelfavia: keep in mind it will boot to 386 kernel after you install -generic by default so either sit there when it boots or change the boot order in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<michaelfavia> thx...
<michaelfavia> as a quick aside...
<michaelfavia> nm i can fix it..
<michaelfavia> i thin i just need to set root() in grub.
<gnomefreak> emet: feisty had grub2 in it
<gnomefreak> emet: atm grub2 is not default install
<johnnybuoy> how is it possible to switch to grub2?
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: sudo apt-get install grub2
<johnnybuoy> and the transition is seamless?
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: should be but i suggest you back up first if you are worried
<johnnybuoy> not, I can fix a bootloader problem, I just wanted to know if it installed itsefl automatically
<johnnybuoy> wow, it was semless :D
<johnnybuoy> THX
<johnnybuoy> zfs for ubuntu ++
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: next time try rebooting after installing it
<johnnybuoy> :D
<johnnybuoy> brb
<johnnybuoy> I will :D
<gnomefreak> hb
<johnnybuoy> ?
<johnnybuoy> hb is hoffbrau munhen here...
<johnnybuoy> yeah, one needs to know grub language pretty well do use it
<gnomefreak> it didnt work?
<gnomefreak> as seemlessly as expected is what i meant
<johnnybuoy> yeah, huh..
<johnnybuoy> where is the damn config file?
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johnnybuoy> but there is only chainload into grub2
<gnomefreak> maybe /boot/grub2/menu.lst  not sure i didnt play with grub2yet
<johnnybuoy> it doesn't install itself onto the bootsector?
<johnnybuoy> ah..
<johnnybuoy> thx for the info :D
<gnomefreak> yw
<johnnybuoy> yw
<johnnybuoy> your worry?
<johnnybuoy> hah, sunny
<johnnybuoy> funny
<johnnybuoy> well thxyawys
* gnomefreak never worries
<shaya> anyone using latex in gutsy?
<shaya> trying to figure out what package twocolumn.sty is in?
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-13
* macd foo
<thully> hi - I tried Gutsy Tribe 1 and the fonts are HUGE on my MacBook as compared to Feisty.  Does anyone know what the issue is here and how to fix it...
<thully> I did a dist-upgrade too... still had the HUGE fonts
<buntu> anybody on nvidia 100 series driver? i get api mismatch error, latest restricted module package is 2.6.20-16.28, whereas latest generic image and headers are 2.6.20-16.29- could this be the cause?
<buntu> anybody on nvidia 100 series driver? i get api mismatch error, latest restricted module package is 2.6.20-16.28, whereas latest generic image and headers are 2.6.20-16.29- could this be the cause?
<Hobbsee> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hobbsee> buntu: could be.. just wait
<RAOF> buntu: How are you getting the 100 series driver?  Ubotu still thinks nvidia-glx-new is 9775
<buntu> nvidia site
<RAOF> So the problem is that you've incorrectly installed those drivers.  Specifically, you need to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, and add "nv" to your DISABLED_MODULES.
<buntu> adding nv did not work
<RAOF> buntu: Have you rebuilt your nvidia kernel module for the new kernel?
<RAOF> buntu: Incidentally, why are you using those drivers?
<DanaG> 100.whatever drivers do hotkey display switching for me,
<buntu> nvidia propaganda says it works better with newer kernels, gonna see if it does
<RAOF> Aaah.
<DanaG> which is cool.  Oh, and coolbits for mobile
<DanaG> (so I would be able to set it not to go to such a slow speed in 2D mode.
<buntu> i installed xserver-xorg-dev that might do it, brb
<RAOF> Um, no, that won't do it.
<buntu> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 + aaronp's comment with shell script got 100.14.09 nvidia drivers to work for me, if anyone was curious
<RAOF> Heh, I like that "bug" in Xorg 7.2
<thully> hi - does anyone have a clue regarding what's wrong with/how to fix the fonts on Gutsy
<thully> I installed Tribe 1 on my MacBook, and they are HUGE
<RAOF> thully: Check that your DPI is set to something sane in System->Preferences->Fonts
<thully> that might be it - though a Feisty install on the same system has normal fonts
<thully> will reboot into Gutsy and try...
<thully> I figured it was the DPI, but I didn't remember where the setting was
<RAOF> Note to self:  Upgrading glib while building compiz may result in a miscompiled compiz :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no pbuilder?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Local development.
<RAOF> Not building packages, building git.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<coNP> How do I open Corel Draw .cdr files?
<RAOF> (And sticking it into ~/Compiz, to not mess with the system)
<rollerskatejamms> I really like the way fonts look in gutsy
<rollerskatejamms> what was changed?
<RAOF> gnome-settings-daemon uses Xorg's DPI for fonts, I believe.
<RAOF> And a _lot_ of people mention it :)
<rollerskatejamms> Hmm . . . but isn't that what causes that bug in Xubuntu?
<rollerskatejamms> the font shrinking bug
<rollerskatejamms> yup, fonts look bigger now all of the sudden
<rollerskatejamms> grr
<RAOF> Man, it's *not* obvious how to merge a local tree in git.
<crimsun> pull from the originator into the target
<RAOF> Yeah, I found that.
<RAOF> However, one might naievly suspect that "git merge" was the command I was after.
<RAOF> Too much bzr for the RAOF!
<DanaG> I already liked fonts in Feisty, once I set DPI and Full RGB subpixel hinting.
<DanaG> Is anything different in Gutsy?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, G-P-M needs to ignore the profile until it's made a profile -- otherwise you get things like 50%, 5 minutes.
* RAOF really means to file that bug sometime.
<DanaG> And I need to file the "Screeen blinks, or turns OFF, when switching to battery" bug.
<crimsun> FWIW I find git more intuitive than bzr
* DanaG goes to sleep now.  Bye.
<RAOF> Eh, maybe I've just used bzr more.
<crimsun> RAOF: yes, the false intuition often occurs
<crimsun> I'm not saying that git is any more sane than bzr, only that I've used git far more often and consistently that its bassackwardness "makes sense"
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Bah, this debian iso is not going to get downloaded before I run out of quota.
<Hobbsee> out of quota already???
<RAOF> Bah!  Maybe I should remap that deskbar keybinding :)
<crimsun> now that's interesting, I think I just hit a gnome-terminal bug
<RAOF> Cool!
<crimsun> it thinks "chris@dhcp046153.wireless.unsw" is a valid URL, but the trailing .EDU.AU isn't part of it
<RAOF> Hm.  Odd.
<RAOF> Man, I just want my home internet back.
<RAOF> 2c/MB is too much.
<Jordan_U> :(
<Jordan_U> I was hoping that the smaller font / title bar sizes were going to stay, recent update just made them bigger than the default.
<chowmeined> will gutsy come with the new open source java vm and libraries?
* DanaG likes using gedit.
<DanaG> Drag-and-drop shows a preview of the text you're moving/copying.
<DanaG> Hmm, I oughtta try the -mobile things under a VM some time.
<DanaG> ****, where can I find the deb of beryl-plugins 0.1.99999.2~1, or whatever it was?
<DanaG> Everything later than that breaks magic-lamp and sidekick.
<DanaG> aah, http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/pool/feisty/main/0.1.9999.2/
<Hobbsee> twitch
<Hobbsee> DanaG: be careful they dont break your X
<svschwart1> hello everybody I've got problem with KVM on Gusty Tribe1
<svschwart1> used howto from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<svschwart1> created image, but vm doesn't start
<svschwart1> user@amd1-desktop:~$ kvm -no-acpi -m 384 -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d windows.img
<svschwart1> kvm_create_vm: Invalid argument
<svschwart1> Could not create KVM context
<svschwart1> anybody ))
<svschwart1> bug already in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/119254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119254 in kvm "Fails to create KVM context on linux-image-2.6.22-6" [Undecided,In progress] 
<DanaG> Oh, I only installed the old beryl-plugins.
<DanaG> Everything else is the newest.
<DanaG> Odd: two-finger scrolling works, but it doesn't always start reliably.
<DanaG> Sometimes my mouse will move, and other times it will scroll.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: are you interested in helping with some bug triage?
<DanaG> I think I may look into things after Friday -- my last final of this quarter.
<DanaG> Aah, looks like it has to do with how long you have one finger down before the other touches.
<DanaG> try synclient -m 100 (100 ms, I think).
<Hobbsee> there's people therea nd talking now
<Hobbsee> and you dont appera to be doing finals now anyway :P
* Hobbsee should be studying, dammit!
<DanaG> Or maybe not... I get some 0->2 right away, without scrolling.
<DanaG> Maybe it's a combination of Z and number of fingers.
<DanaG> ooooh: http://lanpartei.de/~stefan/
<DanaG> Hmm, looks like that patch is already there.  I can hold one finger and move the other, but only sometimes will it scroll.
<DanaG> I think I will file a bug on that.
<DanaG> Odd, ksynaptics shows two-finger scrolling, but has it disabled.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: please file it in debian, if your'e filing on ksynaptics
<DanaG> I had a few wishlists I'd like to group together: evdev by default, synaptics as corepointer by default, with SHMConfig on.
<DanaG> Oh, and install gsynaptics if a laptop is detected.
<Hobbsee> please tell me you're not going to file one bug requesting all of that...
<Hobbsee> ksynaptics is talked about as being default, anyway
<DanaG> What about for Gnome?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that would be two bugs: One for touchpad (synaptics driver, shmconfig, corepointer, GUI (link to existing discussion), one for using evdev if a many-button mouse is detected.
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> i dont know about gnome, i dont use it.
<DanaG> Argh. kcontrol screwed with my sensitivity, perhaps.
<shirish> guys anybody getting this error after today's updates Use of uninitialized value in string ne at /usr/sbin/update-alternatives line 602.
<Hobbsee> uh, that's been there for days, iirc
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah ok, I just was hit with it after today's updates
<shirish> Hobbsee: has somebody put it in either the gusty forum or reported it somewhere as I would like to subscribe the thread and/or bug
<Hobbsee> i dunno.  that's what a search is for.
<Hobbsee> even if i did know, i woudlnt be able to give you the link off teh top of my head, so you'd still ahve to search
<shirish> ah ok, the most difficult thing to do "Search"
<shirish> Hobbsee: lol, I had reported it in ubuntuforums about 4 days back, then it somehow was straightened out, now it has come back again.
<shirish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2810922
<Hobbsee> :)
<DanaG> aah, bashism?
* Hobbsee wishes she had an auto-MIR filer.
<shirish> DanaG: what's bashism?
<DanaG> -ne -- apparently means "not equal".
<DanaG> I don't really know bash syntax, however.
<Hobbsee> check with man
<Hobbsee> but it sounds about right, yes
<DanaG> Cool, now I touch my touchpad with two fingers and move them to my left, and the cube spins to the left.
<shirish> Hobbsee: DanaG: can you guys tell us if something can be worked out in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472705
<shirish> its an annoyance, but a proper way to do stuff would be good.
<Hobbsee> meh.  fonts stuff keeps changing
<Hobbsee> the proper way to do that is DisplaySize in xorg.conf, last time i asked.
<DanaG> Or set dpi in font preferences.
<DanaG> My screen (1440x900, 17") looks notably better at 99 DPI than at 100.
<Hobbsee> my font DPI hasnt changed
<Hobbsee> but i use KDE, so...
<DanaG> That's a bug: kcontrol only offers 96 and 120 or 72 (I don't remember which).
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> kcontrol is broken atm, iirc.
<DanaG> I think it has been fixed.
<DanaG> I still use "old" kcontrol, rather than system-settings.
<Hobbsee> both seem broken.  it might be my old install, though
<DanaG> I wonder.... if I run a DirectSound3D game under Wine with ALChemy, will it work with OpenAL on the host?
<Hobbsee> try it?
<shirish> DanaG: how do I set dpi in font preferences?
<DanaG> "Details..."
<shirish> DanaG: this DPI is for all the fonts ?
<DanaG> Yeah, any GTK app.
<shirish> ok it shows here as 108 DPI with radio buttons on grayscale & subpixel order
<shirish> my monitor is a 17" analog CRT monitor
<DanaG> Try all the options to see what's good.
<DanaG> Oh, and if the DPI is not correct, measure your screen in millimeters and enter the size into xorg.conf.
<shirish> ok something did change , for the better
<shirish> thanx
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know if compiz and beryl will be merged by the release date?
<ToHellWithGA> the differences seem to be getting smaller and smaller, with the exception of the overly-complicated setup for beryl and simple (but somewhat limited) setup for compiz
<ToHellWithGA> bug 120277
<ToHellWithGA> bug 120227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120227 in linux-source-2.6.22 "rt2500-based network card not assigned network interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120227
<ToHellWithGA> could yall confirm that i wrote that report properly?
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<soc> hi
<soc> is there a way to speed up "sudo pbuilder create"
<soc> since an ubuntu update broke checkinstall i#m trying to set up pbuilder, but it looks like that this command downloads packages from the server which are already available on my computer
<soc> seems to be quite unnecessary
<soc> someone there?
<soc> sorry, lost connection
<soc> was someone able to answer my question in the time i went offline? :-)
<soc> pbuilder takes ages ..
<soc> is there something between checkinstall (which is not well liked by developers) and pbuilder (which seems to be inefficient for casual users)?
<DanaG> Great, 90% of my packages just decided they are new.
<DanaG>  I can't figure out how to get OpenAL for Wine, or even accelerated OpenAL for native apps.
<pwnguin> xerosis: congratulations
<pwnguin> x-spec-ting: congratutaions
* pwnguin fails
<xerosis> pwnguin: ?
<pwnguin> xerosis: autocomplete picked you and i didnt notice =/
<xerosis> pwnguin: heh, np
<pwnguin> I've been trying out the nv drivers after it became clear that the nvidia drivers were not sleep state friendly
<pwnguin> is there a "right way" to push the resolution above 1280x1024?
<pwnguin> because i have it running at 1440x900 right now and all the fonts look way too small
<pwnguin> im not sure if it's gutsy or just nv
<pwnguin> also, it seems there's a bug in the dist-upgrader
<DanaG> (snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.namehint.extended'
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM hw:0
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know when fglrx will be updates to support xserver 1.3?
<crimsun> sometime. perhaps real soon now.
<soc> :-)
<soc> hi crimsun ...
<soc> i hop it ...
<soc> having to block 16 packages isn't quite nice ...
<soc> how do you now?
<soc> crimsun: how do you now?
<crimsun> did you mean "know"?
<soc> yes
<soc> sorry ...
<ico2> What can I do about these errors? "Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources  Bad header line" I get a lot of them, I think only for gb.archive.ubuntu.com     any idea why?
<pwnguin> are the gusty repos for those open yet?
<gnomefreak> ico2: hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> ico2: im using gd also and i didnt see that error before. im chekcing now
<gnomefreak> ico2: its not the repos
<ico2> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> update went fine. are you installing packages at the time you get that error?
<ico2> probably just my dialup connection being too slow and its timing out or something
<gnomefreak> or just apt-get update
<ico2> no
<ico2> that was apt-get update
<gnomefreak> mine was fine
<gnomefreak> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/restricted Sources
<gnomefreak> Fetched 6796kB in 3m35s (31.5kB/s)
<gnomefreak> those are the last few line
<gnomefreak> Reading package lists... Done
<ico2> :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$
<ico2> yeah
<ico2> oh well
<gnomefreak> sictry using uk instead of gb for it instead
<ico2> thanks anyway :s
<gnomefreak> ico2: try ^^
<gnomefreak> that will tell you if its the mirror you are using
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-14
<ico2> gnomefreak, seems to be working   THANKS!!!
<gnomefreak> yw
<jimp> The 2007/06/13 gutsy-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso snapshot doesn't seem to work on the PS3.  Is there a workaround or suggested snapshot image that does?
<crimsun> more precisely, please.
<jimp> It hangs at the kexec ("Booting system.."
<jimp> I figured I'd check to see if this was known before I track it down further.
<crimsun> that's more useful. Check linux-source-2.6.22 bugs.
<jimp> I saw nothing about it on launchpad, if that's what you mean.
<crimsun> would be useful as a report, then.
<jimp> ok, I'll poke around and try to figure out what's going on first.
<h1st0> okay I'm banned from ubuntu thats nice
<h1st0> How'd that happen?
<h1st0> Any ops around? *wake up*
<crimsun> this is not the channel for such matters.
<h1st0> I found the right channel.
<tominglis> hey is it possible to upgrade to gutsy from feisty just now?
<grumpymole> yes
<tominglis> what is the command that i need to use?
<grumpymole> a few options: 1 = download a gutsy CD and insert when you insert that, feisty should ask if you want to upgrade
<grumpymole> 2 = edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and change all occurrences of feisty to gusty.  then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<grumpymole> option 2 will have lots of updates, obviously
<grumpymole> i did this recently
<grumpymole> also, for option 2, you will need to prefix those commands with sudo, as they need to execute as root
<tominglis> oh ok
<tominglis> easy peasy
<tominglis> thanks dude
<tominglis> is everything broken in gutsy? i do love bug reporting :)
<grumpymole> actually, for me, it is working well
<tominglis> ok, well i will give it a go
<tominglis> does it have 2.6.21?
<grumpymole> it depends on which apps you might use.  my feisty install kept freezing the machine, but gutsy is great
<calc> tominglis: 2.6.22 i think
<tominglis> oh ok that is excellent
<grumpymole> 2.6.22-6
<calc> Linux ccheney-desktop 2.6.22-6-generic #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 19:24:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<calc> yea
<tominglis> it has support for my soundcard's input and my tv card and webcam i think
<tominglis> thanks guys
<tominglis> you are legendary
<tominglis> t
<grumpymole> no probs
<Zelut> anyone have any hints on getting gutsy installed with kvm and qemu?  any time I try it can't find the cdrom and b0rks.
<Zelut> I'm using sudo qemu -hda gutsy.img -cdrom gutsy-alternate-i386.iso -boot d -m 384
<Zelut> this will load the CD but the installer borks on trying to load the cdrom.
<Toma-> try -novm ?
<Toma-> or whatever that option is
<Zelut> I don't see any similar options on the man page..
<jimp> Zelut: -no-kvm
<spike723> hello
<Zelut> jimp: "qemu: invalid option -- '-no-kvm'"
<jimp> Zelut: that's probably not the kvm modified version of qemu, in that case.. so your problem is not related to kvm at least :)
<Zelut> jimp: hmm.. I'm using the version of qemu that was a dependency of kvm.
<jimp> I'm not sure how the packaging was done.  typically when you get kvm there's a qemu-system-x86_64 or similar that is the kvm enabled version
<Zelut> I wonder what I need to do to get the kvm modified version of qemu.
<Zelut> all I want to do is test gutsy in kvm. is that so much to ask :)
<DanaG> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.namehint.extended'
<DanaG> Later:             ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmix:Intel
<crimsun> are you using an asoundrc?
<crimsun> if so, you need to refresh
<crimsun> every alsa-lib version upgrade adds new paramaters; you must sync them.
<crimsun> I really do document this stuff in the changelogs.
<crimsun> Read alsa-utils's changelog.
<DanaG> Oh, I'm using the hg version.
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to force-reinstall the packaged alsa-libs?
<tritium> DanaG: apt-get has a --reinstall option
<DanaG> Oh, I see -- alsa-utils failed to install, so .asoundrc.asoundconf is missing things -- either that, or it's the other way around,
<DanaG> That first parameter IS set in .asoundrc.asoundconf, but it's not reading it.
<DanaG> aah. remove and re-add .asoundrc.asoundconf -- now missing defaults.pcm.dmix.format, but that's just a matter of copying from the one with the last dot as an underscore.
<DanaG> I'm too tired to deal with it now -- I purged and reinstalled those packaged, but I still get the same error.
<crimsun> no dude
<crimsun> asoundconf set-default-card enumerates all the required ones
<crimsun> the default section of /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<DanaG> I do aplay and I still get the same error.
<DanaG> Oh, I have an idea: purge the packages again, make uninstall the nonpackaged ones, then reinstall the packaged ones.
<DanaG> It seems like no matter what I do, I get either Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix.format'  or  the other one (extended...).
<DanaG> The .asoundrc.asoundconf has defaults.pcm.dmix_format S32_LE
<DanaG> I need to go to bed now; I'll deal with it tomorrow.
<_4strO> yop
<Emanon> I'm looking for beta testers for an application I wrote called TimeVault that allows you to roll back files to a previous version (like Apple's TimeMachine). Screenshots, initial docs, and .deb installer is on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/timevault/+download
<jrib> -offtopic is still better
<dendrobates> Sorry for a dumb question, but where are the nightly builds kept?
<varka> dendrobates: i dont know nightly builds, only daily builds and the current one is here http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dendrobates> much obliged.
<Emanon> Anyone trying to PM me, I'm not registered on this server so I can't PM
<xerosis> Emanon: I did
<xerosis> but I answered my question now :)
<Emanon> :)
<matilda2006> I have 2 specific problem in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<matilda2006> emanon, I have 2 hdd - hdda & hddb
<matilda2006> ok
<matilda2006> in hdda I have XP installed, in hddb I want to install ubuntu. Is it possible?
<jrib> matilda2006: you are installing gutsy?
<matilda2006> what is gutsy?
<jrib> matilda: it's the development version of ubuntu which is often borken and shouldn't be used by regular users.  This is the support channel for it.  For help with ubuntu, you should ask in #ubuntu
<matilda> #ubuntu is not helpful, noone answered me, I wasted a lot of time there.
<matilda> Time has a value to me.
<jrib> to most people I assume
<matilda> I am not intalling that develoment version.
<jrib> matilda: you should repeat your question every 20 minutes or so, but you should do so in #ubuntu.  There are other support options as well
<jrib> !support > matilda (see the private message from ubotu)
<matilda> I downloaded the live cd.
<shirish> jrib: I had filed a bug against gutsy , can somebody check https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> matilda: I have done a tutorial on a forum, lemme just find it
<shirish> matilda: lol, there is a far far better way
<jrib> shirish: never played with boinc
<shirish> matilda ok go to fullcirclemagazine.com & download the e-mag there
<shirish> the latest release has full instructions for it.
<shirish> jrib: can u just check if something is broken, I was not able to connect with the local machine
<matilda> You sure there is a full instruction or I will cry.
<jrib> shirish: if I get a chance later, I'll comment
<matilda> let me check
<shirish> matilda: there is enough for you, if you want to try the alternate installer then you can check my article
<matilda> ok
<matilda> let me check first
<matilda> shirirsh: u r wim?
<matilda> shirish: u r wim?
<shirish> matilda: hang on, net is kinda slow here atm
<matilda> I understan.
<shirish> matilda: http://www.techenclave.com/forums/installing-ubuntu-feisty-7-04-through-89192.html?highlight=ubuntu
<shirish> http://www.techenclave.com/forums/installing-ubuntu-feisty-7-04-through-89765.html
<shirish> but but of them are for the alternate installers
<shirish> actually the 1st one is of install, the 2nd is of customizing a bit.
<matilda> I have a live cd, I tried to install from that.
<shirish> matilda: http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/ that is the magazine, see issue 1
<shirish> its a 6 MBish .pdf file with photos & all
<matilda> I have downloade it.
<matilda> let me read it for a while and I will come back.
<matilda> Please be here.
<shirish> I'm here for a while
<matilda> I don't whether you are a man or woman but you are the most helpful person here.
<shirish> if you run into issues, just take my name so I know somebody needs me
<shirish> doesn't really matter as far as things get done.
<matilda> I need you and want to be your friend.
<matilda> Any problem?
<matilda> I have another question for you shirish.
<shirish> matilda: shoot
<shirish> btw I'm a guy
<matilda> very good
<matilda> is that pdf has the solution for dual booting?
<matilda> I can't cheech that fully right now for it has 42 x 2 = 84 pages
<matilda> I suppose.
<shirish> i skimmed over it, but it should have, its supposed to be for newbies
<matilda> then it will be good for me also.
<matilda> where do you live?
<shirish> matilda: these kind of questions are not entertained here
<shirish> if you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that purpose
<matilda> you hurt me, sorry for my question, I apologize. Pls don't mind.
<matilda> Thank u for your help.
<xerosis> has anyone had any sound problems?
<crimsun> xerosis: ...a bit lacking on details, there.
* Hobbsee demands crimsun fix her non-existant sound and pony problems RIGHT NOW, KTHXBYE1
<xerosis> crimsun: well my sound has stopped but it could easily be my hardware, was seeing if anyone else had any problems
<crimsun> again, lacking details
<xerosis> crimsun: i don't have any details :p
<crimsun> it's a bit difficult to diagnose/troubleshoot when you don't even try
<xerosis> well it's kubuntu, everything worked fine yesterday, everything's completely silent today
<xerosis> all apps seem to be playing, no output
<xerosis> all umuted etc
<xerosis> *unmuted
<crimsun> right, still lacking details.
<crimsun> please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<xerosis> crimsun: sorry for being vague, i just know it's going to be something obvious, could be my lead connecting the computer to my hifi...
<xerosis> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/566473
<crimsun> xerosis: what does `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` return?
* xerosis install alsa-utils
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> why are you installing alsa-utils?
<xerosis> aplay is in alsa-utils?
<crimsun> please don't tell me you removed it
<xerosis> i never had it
<crimsun> uh...
<crimsun> ok, I know I didn't break desktop that badly
<crimsun> did you install from server or some other means?
<xerosis> nope, just kubuntu feisty -> gutsy
<xerosis> don't think it removed anything
<crimsun> kubuntu feisty _definitely_ ships with alsa-utils
<xerosis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25545/
<crimsun> ah, the alsa-lib skew
<crimsun> asoundconf set-default-card Live
<crimsun> then try try the aplay command again
<xerosis> yay sound :)
<crimsun> I really do document this stuff in the changelogs
<crimsun> I suspect I'll be repeating myself for the next few weeks until people learn to actually read changelogs for new packages
<xerosis> sorry, i wouldn't usually read an alsa changelog, i should start
<crimsun> it's documented in the alsa-utils changelog
<crimsun> the Ubuntu changelog
<xerosis> crimsun: thanks for your help, i promise to read more changelogs :)
<crimsun> I strongly recommend you do so.  You're running a development branch where people are expected to act proactively and intelligently.
<xerosis> the changelog still means nothing to me
<crimsun> I'll make it even more explicit next time, then.
<soc> does someone know the status/progress of upstart?
<crimsun> makes sense to ask in its dev channel.
<crimsun> also, a more precise question would undoubtedly be appreciated by Scott et al.
<soc> sorry, ok
<soc> seems half of the channels on freenode are somehow ubuntu-related ...
<soc> :-P
<soc> yet another channel ...
<akrus> New Ubuntu icons are so cute!!!
<akrus> go go ubuntu!
<Toma-> pics?
<akrus> nah
<akrus> updated synaptic
<akrus> and restarted it
<akrus> :)
<akrus> looks better now :)
<Toma-> i c!
<akrus> friend of mine has just installed Kubuntu, trying it :)
<jimp> crimsun: tjos
<jimp> crimsun: oops sorry.  this "alsa-lib skew", I don't see any mention of that in
<jimp> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/alsa-utils/alsa-utils_1.0.14-1ubuntu1/changelog
<jimp> am I just blind?
<novello> hi, i've upgraded to gutsy, but libc6 give me some problem, can i downgrade to old libc6? i can't do it by synaptic without remove gnome.... what i can do?
<calc> novello: reinstall feisty
<novello> :( you have the same problem?
<calc> novello: no, but you can't easily downgrade glibc
<calc> novello: i'm running gutsy on my desktop and feisty on my laptop
<novello> on desktop you have the new libc6?
<gnomefreak> dont ever change the version of libc6
<gnomefreak> you will end up with nothing but problems
<novello> ok, thanks
<novello> if i use kde that problems are still?
<stefg> Hi, how broken is gutsy at this moment? I just want to have a look, and could upgrade a Feisty-VM (copy). r is it more advisable to go the long way and install tribe1 from  scratch?
<Hobbsee> stefg: either works.  doesnt seem too broken at the moment, at least here
<crimsun> it's horribly broken.
<crimsun> don't use it.
* crimsun putters off
<stefg> ok, thx... so an upgrade will do. Just wanted to avoid to dist-upgrade into a currently broken state
<stefg> crimsun: i don't want to use it, i just want to have a look :-)
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pwnguin> afaik, the updater's broke
<stefg> i go cli anyway
<pwnguin> it's been documented, confirmed, investigated, patched and is waiting on one of the core devs to notice
<Hobbsee> that...goes without saying
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: consider it noticed.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: no point in doing anything about it yet, though.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: bug #?  i wonder what the patch says
<pwnguin> why's that?
<stefg> Actually i can't recall having seen the updater /not/ broken during the last 3 releases to some degree :-\
<pwnguin> the patch says "import os"
<Hobbsee> ah right
<pwnguin> i probably made the patch wrong
<pwnguin> but it's such a trivial fix
<Hobbsee> mainly because everything's still changing a lot
<pwnguin> bug 118862 if you're still looking for it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118862 in update-manager "update-manager -c -d DOESN'T work for going to Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118862
<stefg> BTW has anyone attempted to move an install out of a VM to a real partition (not running in VM-Ware). Anything special required to make the install aware of the new hardware, besides obvious things like xorg not running on the vmware-driver any longer?
<stefg> and the grub stuff ofcourse
* Hobbsee has a sneaking suspicion that it's *deliberately* broken
<pwnguin> what i dont get is how the automatic dist-upgrade testing spec can be in beta and not have found this
<pwnguin> Hobbsee: well thats mean
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> the transitional packages, etc, arent in place yet, because gutsy *keeps changing*
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: so that newbies cant automatically run it, and suddenly find themselves running gutsy, basically
<Hobbsee> because it doesnt clean-upgrade yet.  or didnt, pre-herd1.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: the metapackages (*-desktop) arent even installable a lot of the time.
<Hobbsee> so the upgrader will die regardless
* pwnguin survived
<crimsun> oh right, I can blame Hobbsee now for core damage
<Hobbsee> when did you upgrade?
<Hobbsee> herd ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no you cant.
<crimsun> hurrah.
<Hobbsee> although i need to fix some of hte herd 2 milestoned bugs.
<stefg> Hobbsee: it's tribes now, no more herds...
<Hobbsee> s/herds/tribes/
<pwnguin> sometime after tribe 1 i upgraded
* Hobbsee should know that, from helping fix the release notes, surely...
<crimsun> blame the customers.
<pwnguin> since, go figure, just pulling the gutsy kernel into feisty wasn't working perfectly ;)
<PriceChild> *groan*
<Hobbsee> stefg: it's habit, i'm afraid.  i grammar/sanity checked too many of hte herd releases
<Hobbsee> crimsun: oh i do, i do.  batshit insane lady that she was.
* Hobbsee shakes her head.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: everything was installable then, iirc.  from main, at least
<pwnguin> if you honestly don't want anyone to use dist-upgrade, wouldn't removing whatever upgrade-manager polls to find new releases do the trick?
<PriceChild> pwnguin, wel that is done... because it won't work unless you give it forcing options...
<PriceChild> -c -d or w/e
<pwnguin> indeed
<Hobbsee> that's done in adept.  release notes dont exist yet.
<Hobbsee> not sure how the ubuntu one gets around that either, tbh.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<pwnguin> at any rate, this is too much effort to waste on a silly "can't possibly work" bug.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: there was a major update on the 13th...you've checked if that actually fixes the bug, presumably?
<pwnguin> in feisty?
<Hobbsee> no, in gutsy
<Hobbsee> randomly backporting things to gutsy is bad
<Hobbsee> withou ttesting
<Hobbsee> er to feisty
* Hobbsee --> bed
<pwnguin> it would be pretty hard to test that i think
<pwnguin> it should discover "hey, theres no new dev version"
<pwnguin> and not bother running the python code that fails
<gnomefreak> dont use the -d flag and you wont have that problem
<pwnguin> gnomefreak: duly noted.
<DanaG> Odd, when I do asoundconf set-default-cad Intel,
<DanaG> then aplay -L no longer shows iec958.
<DanaG> I also get:    ALSA lib confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix.format'
<DanaG> .asoundrc.asoundconf sets this:                 defaults.pcm.dmix_format S32_LE
<crimsun> that's correct.
<DanaG> Even with the difference of format?
<DanaG> I mean, dot versus underscore.
<DanaG> Later on, I get "Unknown PCM dmix:Intel"
<crimsun> it needs to be full stops.
<DanaG> What's odd is that asoundconf is making it with underscores.
<crimsun> yes, it's a bug
<crimsun> I've fixed it
<crimsun> try http://trilug.org/~crimsun/asoundconf
<DanaG> Once I fix that, I get "Unable to find definition 'defaults.namehint.extended'" -- even though .asoundrc.asoundconf has it defined.  Is that the same bug and fix?
<crimsun> you need to rerun asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> are you using gutsy's alsa-lib?
<DanaG> I've gone back to it.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: that link is a 404
<DanaG> I purged and reinstalled everything related to alsa and libasound.
<gnomefreak> well not found
<DanaG> Link works for me.
<gnomefreak> oh that was irssis fault
<gnomefreak> it added the time in there
<DanaG> With the linked asoundconf, it fixes the underscore-versus-dot issue, but the other issue is still there.
<DanaG> aplay: version 1.0.14 by Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>
<crimsun> redownload
<DanaG> Redownload what -- package, or source?
<crimsun> the script, but hold
<crimsun> I think I've found an autotools bug
<hbx-07> hi
<DanaG> Oh, I see, I redownloaded it under a different name -- then diff'd it.
<DanaG> I can never remember which way the arrows point in a diff.
<hbx-07> if i follow this guide here http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/how-to-setup-tor-and-privoxy-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html some proxy test site still shows my IP. any ideas how to troubleshoot that?
<pwnguin> DanaG: i find -Naur works best
<pwnguin> DanaG: + and -'s seems to make more sense to me
<gnomefreak> hbx-07: feisty support is in #ubuntu
<hbx-07> asking on a 1000 user channel is pointless
<gnomefreak> hbx-07: this channel wont answer you. ask in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<pwnguin> then use answers.launchpad.com
<hbx-07> IRC support is a royal pain in the anus. everywhere.
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> .net
<gnomefreak> hbx-07: try #launchpad if its strictly iRC
<pwnguin> #launchpad?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now it doesn't put those lines in .asoundrc.asoundconf, but I still get the same message.
<gnomefreak> yes tor is a way to connect to IRC
<gnomefreak> it does other things as well
<pwnguin> ah. good point
<pwnguin> but why launchpad instead of #freenode?
<gnomefreak> oh thats what i meant
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> he was gone anyway
<DanaG> I noticed: the instructions he linked to don't set it to be used for HTTP.
* PriceChild resists the urge to !tor
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i think the output you are looking for is only outputed in -ops
<PriceChild> true
<gnomefreak> unless it was opened up for other channels
<crimsun> DanaG: please redownload the script
* PriceChild resists the new urge to !tor-#ubuntu-ops
<crimsun> DanaG: remember to nuke ~/.asoundrc* (or back it up out of the way) first, then rerun asoundconf set-default-card foo
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: :)
<hwilde> is there any reason why the ethernet devices swap names on reboots?  is there something new available to fix this?
<DanaG> Cool, now I don't get that error.
* pwnguin wishes he knew more about alsa
<DanaG> I wonder why it didn't work before, when it seemed like the lines were already there.
<DanaG> Was it just a matter of order?
<crimsun> yes, order is very important
<crimsun> syntax also didn't match precisely
<crimsun> uploaded.  I've credited you in the changelog.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Should you use my real name?
<DanaG> Dana Goyette
<DanaG> s/Should you/Would you like to/
<crimsun> I used whatever's listed in your irc client
<crimsun> ircname  : Dana Goyette
<DanaG> Cool.
<crimsun> you could just read gutsy-changes ;)
<DanaG> I see it's a mailing list; is it also a newsgroup that I can set Thunderbird to use?
<crimsun> gmane probably "gateways" it
<crimsun> http://dir.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.gutsy
<DanaG> aah, nice: one click setup tool.
<DanaG> I mean, Thunderbird is default nntp:// handler.
<pwnguin> thunderbird can't handle mailing lists?
<DanaG> I like to keep them separate.
<DanaG> That's one reason I don't use Outlook or Evolution: can't separate POP accounts, for example.
<pwnguin> i just forward everything to my gmail account ;)
<DanaG> Once the ubuntu-mobile is complete enough to install, I'll put it in a VM.
<DanaG> I tried installing ubuntu-mobile on my current system, but I didn't dare let it replace my applications menu structure.  Thus, it was itself broken, but it didn't break anything on the rest of my system.
* pwnguin wonders what the minimum specs for ubuntu-mobile are
<pwnguin> hmm. "generous amounts of RAM". doesn't sound like the DS
* tonyyarusso uses TB for mailing lists
<DanaG> There's a #ubuntu-mobile on freenode.
<DanaG> Hmm, I hope in the future there will be some preset upmix and downmix virtual devices.  I think over the weekend I'll file a wishlist bug on that.
<crimsun> I'm working on that already
<crimsun> it will ship it gutsy
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/asoundconf-ui
<crimsun> very, very, very rough sketch
<crimsun> as in it currently does jack, but I'll be extending the UI from there
<crimsun> ship with gutsy, even
<nullkuhl> hello
<nullkuhl> anyone in htere ?
<crimsun> where is "htere" precisely?
<nullkuhl> here* lol
<pwnguin> halfway between here and there, i think
<nullkuhl> iwas thinking abt trying gutsy and i wanted to ask
<bonbonthejon> sounds right to me PW
<DanaG> That phrasing "ship with gutsy, even," seems odd to me.  I usually use the word "er, ...".
<nullkuhl> if it achieved anywish of those that was in the wishlist in the forum
<crimsun> DanaG: ?
<crimsun> that was a correction of "it will ship it gutsy"
<crimsun> but yes, even may just be an eccentricity
<pwnguin> too much snagglepuss
<nullkuhl> ??
<gnomefreak> nullkuhl: if you want somehting added you would more than likely need to file a wishlist bug on launchpad, last i heard devel doesnt troll the forums looking for wishlists
<gnomefreak> the maintainers are notified when put on launchpad
<pwnguin> pretty much I dont think developers go around looking for what other people want done; they either do what people are willing to pay for, or what interests themselves, sometimes both
<gnomefreak> it would be nice to intergate forums (someone takes a forum wishlist and filies it in LP but that hasnt happened yet and i dont even think its been in talks
<pwnguin> ive been told that they tried t o gateway the forums
<pwnguin> but they undid that
<DanaG> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/cowon-q5-pmp-with-hsdpa-and-gps-announcedagain-250553.php   <-- /me wishes he could run ubuntu-mobile on one of these.
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: we do for what would best suite everyone, but we are not gonna go looking all over web for ideas
<pwnguin> that first part didnt parse well
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps it's VLC doing it.
<DanaG> Hmm, running nautilus in console doesn't give debug output.
<DanaG> I believe I have some medibuntu packages installed, so that makes it harder to debug.
<pwnguin> woa
<pwnguin> he's right
* pwnguin doesn't have vlc or medibuntu installed
<DanaG> I'll roll everything medibuntu back to official.
<pwnguin> i hit properties and nautilus restarts
<pwnguin> the reason nautilus doesn't give debug output is because it attaches to another running session
<pwnguin> nautilus is also your background (root windows)
<pwnguin> unfortunately, im not sure how to stop it from reviving itself
<pwnguin> there we go
<pwnguin> DanaG: if you're still trying to replicate, make sure to remove nautilus from "current sessions" first
<DanaG> Right now I've removed totem-gstreamer and I'll try totem-xine.
<pwnguin> bug 118302 says fix committed, and i dont think it has to do with gstreamer vs xine
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118302 in totem "symbol lookup error in libtotem-properties-page.so"" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118302
<DanaG> Hmm, why does Nautilus open ~ every single time it starts?
<DanaG> The session manager should launch "nautilus -n", not plain "nautilus".
<DanaG> for --no-default-window.
<pwnguin> does this happen when you log in?
<DanaG> Every time the session manager starts Nautilus, be it from login or from Nautilus crashing, it happens.
<DanaG> Hmm, pulseaudio is segfaulting... that's not good.
<DanaG> What's the relevant -dbg package?
<DanaG> It's interesting to do "strings <whatever your swap partition is>"
<n738> exit
<n738> q
<n738> end
<pwnguin> hmm. on the one hand, it looks like adding the rotation support i want to nv will be easy
<pwnguin>  on the other hand, building could be a huge pita
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-15
<DanaG> 2>&1 pulseaudio --verbose | tail -n2
<DanaG> I: main.c: Daemon startup complete.
<DanaG> I: module-alsa-source.c: *** ALSA-XRUN (capture) ***
<DanaG> after that, segfault.
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted
<DanaG> Hmm, I messed with my .asoundrc for a while, changing "route" to "plug", or vice versa, and maybe now it works -- no crash or abort.
<DanaG> Yeah, now it works.
<DanaG> I also have to preload a dmix-using Pulse sink that will be given the same name the hal-detected hw:0 would use.
<DigitalNinja> What's the story on gibben
<DigitalNinja> Anyone install it yet
<DigitalNinja> oh
<DigitalNinja> make that gibbon
<cables> Is gksu hanging a known issue with Gutsy?
<cables> Sorry, network issue there... is anyone else experiencing issues when using things like the Update Manager where gksu doesn't come up and its process starts using CPU?
<cables> Is there any chance of Firefox 3 in gutsy?
<DanaG> Hmm, whenever I try to use my LADSPA device in .asoundrc,
<DanaG> aplay: set_params:878: Broken configuration for this PCM: no configurations available
<DanaG> Something odd:
<DanaG> once snd-hda-intel loads, pcspkr will no longer beep.
<shirish> is there a way to convert .chm to .odt or something similar?
<Hobbsee> shirish: checked google?
<Hobbsee> shirish: and apt-cache search?
<shirish> Hobbsee: hi, I did do aptitude search which came up with viewers of .chm but didn't get anything particular about conversion utilities
<shirish> google also returns lot of results but nothing linux, debian or ubuntu specific
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> you tried putting linux or debian in the search terms, i take it?
<jimp> This is off topic for this channel... but the "archmage" package describes itself as a .CHM decompiler (which should give you normal .html as output).
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<shirish> jimp: saw that but really dunno, how it would work
<shirish> Hobbsee: actually I had been waiting to know if its possible to know why brasero is held back, meaning which packages need to be upgraded before brasero can be installed. Any ideas how to know that?
<Hobbsee> shirish: means you need to run a dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> shirish: being careful that you dont end up removing anything that you critically want
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm on gutsy
<Hobbsee> from apt
<Hobbsee> it doesnt matter.
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrade will upgrade held back packages too, if possible
<shirish> ok thanx will do it.
* Hobbsee sigh.  why are these people running gutsy again?
<crimsun> it's shiny.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, but really...
* Hobbsee should find a temporary background for kubuntu
<DanaG> I stilll haven't found anything I like better than the stock tree.
<knix> Why is it FF has larger menu fonts than any other gtk app
<crdlb> knix, it isn't a gtk app
<knix> Yes it is ..
<knix> The menus are all handled through gtk
<stdin> and it depends on libgtk2.0-0
<sparr> how crazy would it be to fetch a kernel from gutsy?
<crimsun> while running gutsy?  pretty normal.
<sparr> while running feisty
<crimsun> should work fine
<crimsun> not supported, but it should worke
<crimsun> -e
<crdlb> knix, no it's XUL emulating gtk
<sparr> its that or compile 2.6.21+ myself
<sparr> and i prefer packages
<sparr> was 2.6.21 ever packaged for gutsy or did the powers that be skip straight to 2.6.22?
<stdin> looks like only 2.6.22 is there anyway
<Peaker> Alright, who broke bzrtools? :-)
<i386> hey any work being done to include the new atheros driver to support the new macbook c2d;'s?
<stefg> !specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !spec
<ubotu> A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<AnRkey> are we gonna have a cooler artwork this time?
<shirish> Hobbsee: Need your help in figuring out what went wrong?
<Hobbsee> shirish: ENOCONTEXT
<shirish> If I'm transcoding right, it means in what context :P
<Hobbsee> sorry, -ENOCONTEXT
<Hobbsee> ie, error:  no context
<shirish> ok, I actually filed a bug, so maybe you can figure out what might have happened
<shirish> Hobbsee: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* shirish fails to find ENOCONTEXT in wikipedia hmm....
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<Hobbsee> shirish: yummy
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah, the great princess returns, I'm guessing it was a nice dessert, dinner, lunch, tea (insert your favorite part here).
<Hobbsee> shirish: looks like glib corruption, as the warning implies
<Hobbsee> "warning, impending doom!"
<Hobbsee> heya calc
* Hobbsee was here.  ish.  in multiple places at once
* shirish saw Hobbsee is in multiple places
<shirish> Hobbsee: so whom should I contact so they can look what's wrong or ask me if they want to get some more tests done.
<Hobbsee> the people who are in that debian BOINC team
<shirish> Hobbsee: Another thing, do u know if ENOCONTEXT is a noun or verb or what?
<Hobbsee> looking at the bug reports on it, it looks like a new vesrion is going into debian and ubuntu soon
<Hobbsee> it's not an english word
<Hobbsee> it's a concanation
<shirish> yup there is 5.10 which is supposed to go in soon, although no idea how that soon is gonna be
<shirish> Hobbsee: is there some internal queque which tells you when some software is going to make it or no such luck?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> shirish: as a general rule, nothing is private
<Hobbsee> shirish: and i dont work for canonical
* Hobbsee is a core dev, though
<Hobbsee> shirish: there's the NEW queue and such - but that tells me nothing about debian.
<shirish> Hobbsee: a little more OT this Concatenation is it the same as  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concatenation or the link below that
<Hobbsee> shirish: yeah, that's it
<shirish> Hobbsee: OT still ENOCONTEXT is used only in the context of computer programming?
<Hobbsee> shirish: -E<error message here> is yes
<shirish> Hobbsee: I made a preliminary wikipedia about it, see if its good when you have time http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concantenated_words
<DanaG> isn't it "concatenated"?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: probably.  i never can spell it right
* shirish looking it up
<shirish> DanaG is right
<shirish> Hobbsee: DanaG: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=List_of_concatenated_words
* Hobbsee isnt sure it warranted a wiki page and such...
<Hobbsee> oh well
<shirish> true, but there may be more concatenated words which might be floating around, and non computer-programmers as well as novice computer programmers might benefit from such a  list
* Hobbsee suspects it's a thing in english where people either understand it straight away, or just will never undersatnd it.
<DanaG> hah: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/15/nes_flash_cart_released/1
<shirish> Hobbsee: the glib corruption in #bug/120337 how can i find what glib version is being used I tried glib --version didn't work, I also tried libc6-dev that also didn't work
<Hobbsee> shirish: the glib thing has always been there - just the new version doesnt hide that warning.
<Hobbsee> the program needs fixing
<shirish> so its an issue with glib
<Hobbsee> no, it's an issue with boinc
<Hobbsee> calling glib wrong.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: Im leaning towards a glibc issue
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: see what seb said in -bugs
<gnomefreak> cant doesnt scroll back i had to rejoin
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it happens on a bunch of apps not just one
<gnomefreak> all mozilla apps have the issue atm
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that's because they're all problematic..
<gnomefreak> plus other apps
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/p/6KNlSH23.html
<gnomefreak> ok ill take a looka nd see what i can find atleast on mozilla end
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<shirish> gnomefreak: should the error be also linked with glibc ?
<Hobbsee> shirish: no.  read the pastebin.
<gnomefreak> shirish: not from what i jsut read
<shirish> ah, read that, the warning is ok, so you guys think its something else? i updated the glibc-dev & still the issue arises. https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> shirish: it looks like the app is calling things in wrong order
<gnomefreak> shirish: dont worry about it for now, you will be updated on your bug report
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok thanx, although I would have liked to post an email to the boinc maintainers team also, just in case, the thing is I don't see a way to connect with them
<gnomefreak> shirish: than do it
<shirish> gnomefreak: The email address listed there seems to be incomplete, atleast in my browser it shows only till pkg-boinc-devel@lists.alioth.debian
<shirish> is that correct? or should there be something more?
<gnomefreak> shirish: i dont know, im working on something atm try searcing for the address (i dont know anything about boinc
<shirish> gnomefreak: oh ok sorry
<Hobbsee> shirish: probably .org at the end
<Hobbsee> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo
<Hobbsee> yep
<shirish> aha, there is also a lists.alioth.debian.org alongwith lists.debian.org
<jimmy_> hey guys, when i undock my laptop, it wont suspend, and it boots up ridiculously slow, and then programs take forever to load, but when its docked it runs perfectly fine
<jimmy_> im using an ibm thinkpad t42
<jimmy_> is this a known issue?
<jimmy_> also when i redock, the network/usb devices on my dock wont re-attach, it has to be rebooted
<gnomefreak> shirish: you still herE?
<gnomefreak> shirish: i need to know if boinc just gave you the warning or did it crash.
<gnomefreak> shirish: im out for a bit but ping me the info and ill get back to you on it
<hwilde> is there any default scheduled task that runs sunday morning at 7:35am ?
<zaggynl> hwilde, that would be /etc/init.d/take-a-piss or /etc/init.d/breakfast, but I'm not sure
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> I couldn't find anything either
<hwilde> for some reason, software is crashing at 7:35am on sunday morning.  I am trying to defend the OS saying there is nothing scheduled at that time and no reason for it
<hwilde> I even commented out cron.weekly just to prove the point
<hwilde> I thought maybe somebody knows of some obscure hidden thing that happens then
<calc> hwilde: not really any reason to defend gutsy at this point its not even at beta yet
<calc> hwilde: there are likely all sorts of bugs in it
<hwilde> calc, this happens in breezy, dapper, feisty and gutsy.  I only asked here in case somebody was working on a fix for next release
<hwilde> calc, and my point in defending the OS (blaming the software itself) is that I can't find anything schedule to run sunday at 7:35am, so it has to be the software not the OS
<shirish> gnomefreak: it gives me the warning, it doesn't crash, it freezes & then I have to force-quit. The error it gives me is it isn't authorized & the client server should be in the same directory
<Hobbsee> shirish: then move the client so it is in the same directory...
<calc> hwilde: have you filed a bug about it? if it happens in more than gutsy it should be looked into
<hwilde> calc, well that is my point I can't find any indication it is the OS.
<hwilde> I think it is the software, unless I can find something in the OS scheduled to run sunday 7:35am  (and I disabled weekly crontab already even tho it was earlier)
<Hobbsee> calc: you're ssupposed to *close* bugs.  not tell people to file more!
<shirish> Hobbsee: how? I just installed it?
<calc> heh her connection died ;)
<shirish> drats
<calc> hwilde: there is a crontab entry for 6:52am on sundays
<calc> er 6:47am i mean
<calc> it runs everything in /etc/cron.weekly at that time
<calc> so it could be something under cron.weekly that is hanging the box
<calc> oh nevermind you mentioned commenting it out
<hwilde> I commented it out just for s&g
<shirish> calc: are you able to install pidgin-plugin-pack?
<hwilde> even tho it was 45 mins earlier
<calc> shirish: i don't have gutsy installed on my laptop and that is what i am using currently
<shirish> ah ok
<shirish> hwilde: what about u?
<hwilde> what about me
<hwilde> oh can I install that?
<shirish> yup, its supposed to be in the mirrors quite some time ago, just checking if you are able to install it, my mirror updated everything except show anything about it
<hwilde> shirish, I see it in debian but not ubuntu.  are you sure it's supposed to be included?
<calc> i see it in ubuntu on my desktop box but i don't want to potentially break it by upgrading remotely
<calc> it at least shows up as available
<shirish> hwilde: I am subscribed to gutsy-changes-request & it shows that it was released by Daniel Holbach
<hwilde> shirish, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/112511
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112511 in feisty-backports "Backport Pidgin 2.0.0 Final to Fiesty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> hwilde: lol, its there, seems it got to my mirror just
<shirish> I'm gonna quit & come back in a moment.
<shirish> gnomefreak: ping me whenever u are here
<gnomefreak> im here
<gnomefreak> shirish: i dont think that is related
<shirish> oh ok
<gnomefreak> im looking for program that crashes due to glib
<gnomefreak> only found one
<shirish> then basically what I have to do is do force quit
<shirish> i did go to /var/crash to see if there was any crash file but there wasn't
<gnomefreak> not on freezes
<shirish> that's the thing, nothing happens with freezes
<shirish> the good thing is the output I do manage to get each time as I do from CLI
<shirish> I did manage to put up a ticket also at trac & I received mail saying that the glibc is pretty old
<shirish> hang on, lemme find it
<shirish> here it is http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/ticket/280
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u able to see the site, it seems boinc is down at this point in time, i'm not able to connect to it
<gnomefreak> shirish: no i cant open sites atm way too much load
<shirish> ok understood, I'll also try it a bit later also
<gnomefreak> shirish: sorry but i have 2 firefox and iceape building atm
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u on debian as well? IIRC  the ice something is of debian
<gnomefreak> we have iceape in gutsy
<shirish> oh that's cool
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1 is there 1.1.2 is building
* shirish jumps as his both lovely words ice & ape are there together
* gnomefreak will think about name changes after gutsy but for now ice* makes for easy transition
<shirish> please don't, as it is apes get so many less opportunities to be near ice
* shirish says that trying a very straight face
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u frank thomas by any chance?
<gnomefreak> nope im john vivirito
<shirish> ah ok, he is supposed to be the bug manager, I'm thinking to shoot him a mail sometime also, asking what the issue might be
<gnomefreak> i know that name i just cant remember who it is. if you go to launchpad.net/people you should beablet o search his name and see who he is
<shirish> I know I have his overview in front of me, if you want I can give the link
<shirish> I think he is the boinc maintainer
<shirish> https://beta.launchpad.net/~fst/
<shirish> be careful, he looks like the devil though
* shirish thinks that might be due to the fact he might be a debian fan-boy
<Arwen> duh, anyone here?
<shirish> only fools are here on weekends, hence yes :P
<Arwen> just wondering how stable Gusty is (yes yes, I know it's pre-alpha)?
<Arwen> usable, unusable, or eat-your-babies-unusable?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: suggestion: dont do it yet
<Arwen> that doesn't really answer my question? but I'm guessing it's "eat-your-babies-unusable" then?
<gnomefreak> atm some people cant boot others can. I can not tell you how stable it will be on your pc i can however tell you there are alot of problems and will be more in the near future
<gnomefreak> if you have to ask you dont want to upgrade
<gnomefreak> oh and update-manager and dist-upgrade fail often on peoples tried
<gnomefreak> trys
<Arwen> well, that's a fair enough answer. Guess I'll wait for Tribe 5 or so.
<druke> anyone getting a weird screen thing popping up in teh newst gutsy update? its like teh volume changer popup, but in the middle of the screen
<gnomefreak> ok i mout for a bit
<gnomefreak> hint <what does it say>
<gnomefreak> bbl
<_raphael_> are the new features in gutsy decided?
<pwnguin> decided is a bad word
<pwnguin> there's goals stated for gutsy
<_raphael_> that`s what I meant
<pwnguin> but i doubt any would be "blockers"
<_raphael_> blockers?
<pwnguin> as in, "lets push back the release for this feature"
<pwnguin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<_raphael_> more like guidelines?
<pwnguin> you can look at that page and see what's been suggested and how far along they are, and whether they're approved
<pwnguin> i dont think many features get rejected
<crimsun> this new sudo password prompt is definitely more novice-friendly, but I'm waxing for the old one.
<crimsun> must be my old age.
<DanaG> Same here.
<DanaG> I prefer [$NAME]  password
<DanaG> rather than [sudo]  $NAME Password.
<DanaG> Or "Password for $NAME"
<DanaG> I mean, I like the first or third, not what it is now.
<crimsun> well, the discussion occurred in the bug number mentioned in the changelog
<crimsun> feel free to add your thoughts there
<Enverex> Ok, I've got an annoying issue I hope someone can resolve
<Enverex> Ubuntu's kernel comes with fglrx in volatile by default, but if you build the ATi fglrx module with module-assistant it puts it in misc instead (so it doesn't work as it ends up loading the one from volatile which is the old one)
<ryanpg> hi, I'm constantly experiencing crashes in firefox... which is fine, even expected, but... apport seems to refuse to run is there a way to manually start apport after a crash?
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-16
<ryanpg> also, I'm getting this warning frequently when starting apps from the command line "GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon..."
<Enverex> I used to get that, not seen it recently though
<crimsun> ryanpg: make sure you're running -current- gutsy.
<ryanpg> crimsun, I just did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade today
<crimsun> you need to do it every hour sometime after 33 minutes past the hour.
<ryanpg> this is my "gutsy" line in sources.list deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> updating once per day is insufficient
<ryanpg> I don't think I'm missing anything, or am I?
<ryanpg> crimsun, run firefox from the command line for me... tell me if you get that warning please?
<crimsun> ryanpg: yes
<ryanpg> I think it's due to having libglib2 debugging symbols installed perhaps
<crimsun> no
<ryanpg> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2007-January/msg00005.html
<ryanpg> yay! apport finally ran (for some unknown reason)
<shirish> ok can somebody tell me how can I use gmailfs?
<shirish> when I try to install it , it says
<shirish> sudo aptitude install gmailfs
<shirish> Reading package lists... Done
<shirish> Building dependency tree
<shirish> Reading state information... Done
<shirish> Reading extended state information
<shirish> Initializing package states... Done
<shirish> Building tag database... Done
<shirish> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<shirish> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shirish> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<shirish> Writing extended state information... Done
<shirish> which means it is already done
<crdlb> !pastebin | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> thanx crdlb putting the large text there
<shirish> crdlb: when I do aptitude show it shows me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25799/
<shirish> can somebody guide me what I need to do, so i can start seeing if it works or not?
<gnomefreak> !gmailfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmailfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> there was a good how to on it
<shirish> gnomefreak: how do I fuse-source to compile appropriate modules for my running kernel.
<shirish> ah tht would have been cool
<gnomefreak> shirish: alot of building you may not want to do
<gnomefreak> shirish: theres a good simple guide im trying to find the person that wrote it
<shirish> gnomefreak: true, if there is any way to avoid it that would be nice
<shirish> in the meantime
* shirish learns how to twiddle thumbs
<shirish> very relaxing exercise ;)
<DanaG> ooh: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=975
<gnomefreak> shirish: you dont have to compile them
<gnomefreak> shirish: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-installing.html
<gnomefreak> DanaG: please stay on topic in here
<Enverex> Ubuntu's kernel comes with fglrx in volatile by default, but if you build the ATi fglrx module with module-assistant it puts it in misc instead (so it doesn't work as it ends up loading the one from volatile which is the old one)
<gnomefreak> Enverex: wait for new ones to get done. fglrx doesnt have support for 7.3 yet
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok can we a private conversation to understand what I need to do about gmailfs or is this place ok?
<Enverex> gnomefreak, Yes it does
<Enverex> gnomefreak, As of 8.37
<gnomefreak> Enverex: they released them in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> afaik they are not in ubuntu yet
<Enverex> Of course not, Ubuntu doesn't seems incredibly slow on the uptake of new drivers, heh
<Enverex> *-doesn't
<gnomefreak> shirish: it tells you what to do in hte link
<shirish> gnomefreak: I'm kinda new to this, hence it would be better to know before jumping :)
<gnomefreak> Enverex: than the drivers dont support 7.3 and if you did get them from ati you need to look for support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shirish> gnomefreak: for e.g. our recent kernels have FUSE by default, yes?
<gnomefreak> shirish: ive never done it but there should be a better guide out there. my gamil accounts are loaded down as it is
<gnomefreak> shirish: should yes
<pwnguin> Enverex: afaik, there's a a problem where xserver 1.3 reports 1.3 as the version, and fglrx looks for 7.0
<Enverex> gnomefreak, The drivers were built from source with module-assistant. Where the modules are put is a module-assistant issue, not a source package issue, correct?
<Enverex> pwnguin, Yes, with the OLD drivers
<shirish> gnomefreak: same here, there is a firefox add-on called Gspace which I use, but personally like gmailfs
<pwnguin> im checking with phoronix, but i dont see anything about new drivers recently
<gnomefreak> Enverex: sounds more like a conflict
<Enverex> pwnguin, 8.37 was released a week ago or so
<gnomefreak> Enverex: if you feel its a build issue join #ubuntu-motu see if they can help you with the build
* pwnguin wonders if motu will help with kernel builds
<shirish> gnomefreak: hopefully you can find a better guide sometime & put that in the factoid?
<Enverex> gnomefreak, I think you're kinda missing the point. module-assistant is what makes the driver package, I doubt motu are going to help with that.
<DanaG> Argh, whenever I open properties for ANY media file, Nautilus crashes.
<crimsun> I don't experience that at all.
<shirish> gnomefreak: there is no mention of gmailfs anywhere in the community help pages :(
<crimsun> Do you have totem* installed?
<DanaG> Yeah, I've tried both -xine and -gstreamer.
<pwnguin> DanaG: any debugging output?
<shirish> DanaG: confirmed at my end too
<shirish> pwguin: no debugging output
<DanaG> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libtotem-properties-page.so: undefined symbol: totem_interface_load_with_root
<pwnguin> there's already a bug filed about that
<pwnguin> and what appears to be a patch
<shirish> DanaG: what did you do to have that debugging output?
<pwnguin> shirish: you have to nuke the desktop nautilus session
<DanaG> Remove Nautilus from session, and hit apply.  Then run nautilus in a console.
<shirish> Remove Nautilus from session, meaning killall or something else?
<pwnguin> shirish: killall wont solve it
<DanaG> gnome-session-properties
<pwnguin> shirish: gnome will bring it back from the dead
<pwnguin> just use the handy session management stuff nobody ever looks at like DanaG suggests
<DanaG> Another bug: when Nautilus crashes, gnome-session doesn't relaunch it with the "-n" parameter.\
<DanaG> That wallpaper has finally replaced the dawn-of-ubuntu wallpaper on my desktop.
<shirish> DanaG: absolutely right, this is fun
<DanaG> (wow, random topic change)
<pwnguin> what wallpaper?
<pwnguin> oh
<shirish> OT but does lower ratings define higher priority in session? for e.g. nautilus has 40 while most of the others have 50
<DanaG> OOps, I just got a kernel oops in something...
<DanaG> but I can't tell what.
* pwnguin has no idea what half that stuff means in sessions. theres probably a help guide though
<pwnguin> 
<pwnguin> 
<pwnguin> "The session manager starts applications with lower order
<pwnguin> values first. The default value is 50."
<pwnguin> DanaG: why should nautilus relaunch with -n?
<crdlb> pwnguin, so it doesn't open your home folder
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> seems on feisty that -n is not the same as --no-default-window
* pwnguin boots laptop
<pwnguin> ex
<pwnguin> anyone else having connectivity problems with 3945 and gutsy?
<calc> pwnguin: i was earlier last week i installed 7.04 and it worked ok
<calc> pwnguin: you should file a bug report if it still not working with current gutsy (if there isn't a bug report already)
<calc> i thought it was just my laptop at the time so i didn't report the bug
<calc> i had just gotten a new laptop and various things didn't work so i didn't think anything of it
<pwnguin> calc: it works, but it takes a lot of time to connect
<calc> oh
<pwnguin> i donno if there's some low power thing or what
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I have ipw3945.
<DanaG> I've been having some random dropouts.
* DanaG wishes people would use question marks in their topic titles.
<DanaG> "howto install gmailfs" -- looks like a tutorial.  Instead, it's "how do you ... ?"
<pwnguin> i dont like the forums much
<DanaG> "How to fix this problem that nobody's ever figured out!!!!!"
<pwnguin> it sorta winds up being the square pegs for lots of differently rounded holes
<DanaG> then it says "How?
<DanaG> "
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> like most of the how-tos are probably better off in the wiki
<pwnguin> instead they just edit their post
<pwnguin> and answers.launchpad.net has a lot of useful support specific features
<pwnguin> but primarily, searching through forums sucks
<pwnguin> and bug reports, again, are better done via launchpad
<DanaG> What's worse is forums that disable searching for unregistered people.
<pwnguin> heh
<DanaG> Or worse: try ocforums.com (overclockers).
<DanaG> Search as non-member is enabled.... but never returns results for ANYTHING.
<pwnguin> i gotta say
<pwnguin> launchpad is really neat compared to bugzilla
<DanaG> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/27567
<Paladine> does anyone know how to fix the spellchecker issue in OOo in gutsy which causes OOo to segfault when you try and use the spell checker?
<Hobbsee> calc: might
<Hobbsee> but he's probably not here
<Paladine> I found a bug for feisty for it and I am trying to use the solution from there regarding using the dictionary wizard to install the correct dictionary, but English (UK) is not listed, only English (Australia), English (Canada), English (New Zealand), English (United States) and English (South Africa)
<Paladine> I have checked the dictionary files in /usr/lib/openoffice/dict/ooo as well and I already have english uk listed and symlinked to the relevant files
<Paladine> the bug basically makes it impossible for me to open any files written in English (as opposed to foreign english) as it segfaults immediately
<Paladine> I submitted a bug to launchpad, but as far as I know no-one has even looked at it yet
<Paladine> bug 120462
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120462 in openoffice.org "Open Office 2.2.0-lubuntu3 Crashes when opening MS Office files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120462
<Paladine> I should change the bug since it is not just ms office files effected but all files written in english(english)
<calc> Paladine: yea i was looking at the various spell checker bugs
<calc> Paladine: not sure what to do about the english uk one
<calc> Paladine: i just started working on OOo recently though so i am still learning how it works
<calc> Paladine: do you have myspell-en-gb installed?
<Paladine> calc, I just added a new comment to my launchpad bug to correctly describe the problem
<Paladine> I initially thought it was crashing on MS Office files
<Hobbsee> afternoon calc
<calc> Paladine: can you attach a simple test example file to that bug as well?
<calc> Paladine: er one that causes a crash preferrably ;)
<calc> Hobbsee: heh late night here, 12:11am :)
<Paladine> calc, I will do one tomorrow, it is very late here now and the only files I have are personal info such as letters
<Hobbsee> :)
<calc> Paladine: ok no problem
<Paladine> is myspell-en-gb a seperate package?
<calc> Hobbsee: reviewed 50 ooo bugs today
<calc> Paladine: yes it is the dictionary for UK English afaict
<Paladine> I will check now
<calc> Paladine: if it does help be sure to note it in the bug
<Hobbsee> calc: nice!
<calc> i think i ended up being about to move around 30 of them
<calc> er move or close
<Hobbsee> nice
<Paladine> yeah myspell-en-gb is installed, I am gonna uninstall the other english language ones for other countries and see if that helps
<calc> down to 155 undecided/unconfirmed
<calc> Paladine: ok
<Hobbsee> calc: nice :)
<calc> Paladine: i am about to be going to bed, if you manage to make it work somehow by doing that be sure to document it, there are various spell check issues similar to what you are seeing in the bug tracker already, so if we can get it resolved it will help close a lot of bug
<Paladine> sure no problem calc
<Paladine> sleep well
<calc> thanks :)
<calc> and have a great morning/afternoon/night ;)
<Paladine> thanks 6am here hehe
<calc> afternoon for Hobbsee in .au ;)
<calc> bbl, hard to keep my eyes open, heh
<Paladine> nah it made no difference, I removed the other language packs and then reinstalled the en-gb one to make sure it had everything it needed, still segfaults
<Paladine> fortunately koffice spell checker works :)
<Paladine> laters
<corevette> <corevette> If I put Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 1 on my computer...
<corevette> <corevette> When Tribe 2 comes out, will it update to it automatically?
<crimsun> not without your intervention.
<corevette> But I mean, will the update manager do it all?
<shirish> gnomefreak: you here m8?
<crimsun> idle     : 0 days 2 hours 17 mins 24 secs
<shirish> crimsun: saw that, thanx
<crimsun> corevette: it will tell you that there are available packages.
<shirish> crimsun: good u are here, could u just put https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/120655 as a wishlist bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120655 in pidgin "Upgrade pidgin to 2.0.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> next time please strip the .beta from the url
<shirish> crimsun: oops, sorry
<shirish> crimsun, who are x maintainers or is this nobody's baby kinda thing?
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-devel/+packages
<crimsun> x maintainers?
<crimsun> as in X.Org?
<crimsun> that's X-SWAT.
<crimsun> also, I've marked 120655 as a dupe and changed the master's Summary
<shirish> crimsun: thanx
<shirish> crimsun: a comment list, the other bug bug 117814 has been declined by Daniel Holbach for gutsy, can we find out the reason? Perhaps because he knew 2.0.2 is going to come soon or some other reason?
<shirish> bug #117814
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117814 in pidgin "Please update Pidgin" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117814
<crimsun> I don't know offhand.
<crimsun> My guess is that the reporter nominated a gutsy task
<crimsun> which should be rejected, since by default the bugs are applicable against the current devel branch
<crimsun> nominating a gutsy task against the current devel branch is unnecessary and can be declined
<shirish> what is the difference between a task and a wishlist?
<crimsun> wishlist is an Importance
<crimsun> a task is precisely that
<crimsun> i.e., you create tasks that correspond to source packages.
<crimsun> the source packages can originate anywhere - upstream, Debian, Ubuntu releases, etc.
<shirish> true
<Hobbsee> crimsun: unless it's a milestone
<shirish> oh wow, this is so cool, now I can really use reportbug-ng to file upstream bugs like these
<shirish> the last reportbug-ng was broken IIRC
<shirish> in fiesty
<shirish> sorry for changing tracks in the middle
<Hobbsee> it's still broken, iirc.
<Hobbsee> requires a MTA or somethign?
* Hobbsee ended up editing reportbug to default to debian, and filing bugs with that
<shirish> Hobbsee: correct it still requires an MTA, the improvement is atleast I can query bugs & see if it already has been reported
<Hobbsee> shirish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/120662 is on the wrong package
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120662 in aptitude "aptitude doesn't report broken package dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> Hobbsee: what do u mean by wrong package? It says aptitude at the top
<Hobbsee> shirish: read the error message
<Hobbsee> then you see where the broken dep is.
<Hobbsee> i cant reproduce the aptitude part of that
<Hobbsee> looks local
<shirish> Hobbsee: precisely, what I'm saying is aptitude is silent about that broken dependency while apt-get atleast tells the user the error message
<shirish> ah ok
<Hobbsee> you could just look into the broken dependancy, and fix it.
<Hobbsee> and provide a patch, etc.
* Hobbsee kicks madison-lite
<shirish> Hobbsee: no developer here, but got something more
<Hobbsee> hurry up...update...
<Hobbsee> you can learn.
<shirish> I'll update the info. therein
<Hobbsee> or you can at least learn to look at error messages, and figure out the problems from tehre
<Hobbsee> check for debian bugs on gmailfs too
* Hobbsee snorts at this bug report
<Hobbsee> shirish: read debian bug 426923
<ubotu> Debian bug 426923 in gmailfs "gmailfs: Broken package : depends on unavailable python-fuse > 2.2-2" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/426923
<Hobbsee> add that to your bug in LP, via "affects another distro", and put the package as gmailfs, not aptitude.
* Hobbsee hugs reportbug-ng
* Hobbsee adds it in
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx
<Hobbsee> shirish: you should get into bug triage - actually getting your bugs in the right place, with the right information, will get them fixed quicker
<Hobbsee> although that one will be ignored until upstream fixes it, so there's not much point in keeping teh ubuntu bug open
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'll love to and I try to do the right thing each time. It's just I don't know much , of course each day I learn something new
<Hobbsee> shirish: [16:19]  *** The channel topic is "Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Next HUG DAY on June 27th". is some infor
<Hobbsee> mation
<shirish> today is hug day?
<shirish> IIRC it was supposed to be on the the past 13th
<Hobbsee> no, it's not
<Hobbsee> that's general info on bug stuff
<Hobbsee> that's why it says the next hugday is on the 27th.  not "HUG DAY TODAY"
<shirish> Hobbsee: what is the difference between bug-reporting & bug-triaging, isn't bug-triaging a programming thing
<shirish> Hobbsee: I could read that :P
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> a lot of bugs are in teh wrong place, or are unconfirmed, ro dont contain enough info
<Hobbsee> triagers go around and respond to bugs, ask fro teh required info, etc.
<Hobbsee> try to reproduce
<shirish> aha, ok then I'm definitely interested
<shirish> Hobbsee: I have subscribed to the mailing list, atleast to get started
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-bugs is the irc channel
<Hobbsee> tends to be more activity in there
<shirish> thanx
<shirish> adding it to my list of channels ;)
<shirish> |pastebin
<shirish> pastebin
<shirish> ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> Hobbsee: are you there still ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i believe that's a case of Hobbsee: ping?
<Hobbsee> in which case i would have sent you...
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok I tried to submit the pidgin bug upstream but this is the info. I get from there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25809/
<shirish> I know I didn't report the package from that e-mail but where should I have reported that?
<shirish> what is this psuedo-header it keeps talking about?
<Hobbsee> shirish: did you change Package: pidgin to Package name: pidgin in the bug report?
<Hobbsee> it's dying over the fact that you didnt have Package: pidgin
<shirish> aha, ok so that's the issue
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> you should follow the instructions where it says "only modify below this liine" or whatever
<Hobbsee> because it's automated, and is looking for the specific lines
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm using gmail as report-bug needs this MTA thing & that is pain to configure, as I only want to send messages not receive mail.
<Hobbsee> you can make reportbug just use the smtp server.
<shirish> how?
<Hobbsee> in the reportbug config file.
<shirish> aha, didn't know there was a reportbug.config file
<Hobbsee> there usually is, for such things
<shirish> Hobbsee: dunno if this is the right place, but I would like to do the following
<shirish> use reportbug-ng to find upstream bugs, and just report them using the tool
<Hobbsee> depending on where upstream is, that's fine
<Hobbsee> you can also query for bugs using reportbug
<Hobbsee> shirish: fixed.
<Hobbsee> shirish: reportbug now uses the default ubuntu SMTP server.
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok where is this reportbug.config file?
<Hobbsee> use locate
<shirish> strange doing locate reportbug.config doesn't give anything as well as slocate gives nothing
<Hobbsee> try reportbug.conf
<Hobbsee> seeing as they usually end in .conf
<shirish> still nothing :/
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop$ locate reportbug.conf
<Hobbsee> /var/lib/dpkg/info/reportbug.conffiles
<Hobbsee> /etc/reportbug.conf
<Hobbsee> have you run sudo updatedb first?
<crimsun> (normally man pages reference such a conffile, too)
<shirish> nope, never although have heard about it, what does updatedb do?
<Hobbsee> truethat
<Hobbsee> man updatedb.
<shirish> sure
<shirish> :)
<shirish> aha, its something similar to beagle or tracker doing there stuff, like when one does trackerd
<Hobbsee> shirish: manpages are usually your friend, and you're expected to be able to use them when running a development release.
<Hobbsee> if you have questions after reading the applicable manpages, or cant find the relevant manpage, it's fine to ask - but the manpages are written for a reason, and people here are often busy actually *developing* gutsy and such.
<shirish> sorry was disconnected for a second
<Hobbsee> [17:06]  <shirish> aha, its something similar to beagle or tracker doing there stuff, like when one does trackerd
<Hobbsee> [17:06]  <Hobbsee> shirish: manpages are usually your friend, and you're expected to be able to use them when running a development release.
<Hobbsee> [17:07]  <Hobbsee> if you have questions after reading the applicable manpages, or cant find the relevant manpage, it's fine to ask - but the manpages are written for a reason, and people here are often busy actually *developing* gutsy and such.
<shirish> Hobbsee: in your case very true
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what does %s tend to stand for in python?
<Hobbsee> presumably it's not the same as $s in bash?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: reportbug is the particular question
<Hobbsee>         except EnvironmentError, x:
<Hobbsee>             ewrite("Warning: opening '%s' failed: %s.\n", attachment,
<Hobbsee> etc etc etc
<crimsun> it's normally a string
<crimsun> similar to printf syntax
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<Hobbsee> string including spaces?
<crimsun> don't believe so, but Python's not my primary lang
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> makes sense.  thanks.
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm still not able to find the reportbug.conf
<shirish>  sudo updatedb
<shirish> shirish@ubuntu:~$ locate reportbug.conf
<shirish> which results in empty, do i have to make those files?
<Hobbsee> what does "less /etc/reportbug.conf" say?
* Hobbsee starts to wonder if shirish even has reportbug installed.
<crimsun> (check http://docs.python.org/lib/typesseq-strings.html)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: thanks
<Hobbsee> crimsun: google wasnt finding so much
<shirish> ah I see what mistake I did, I installed reportbug-ng & it is just the gui , it needs reportbug also but is not marked as a dependancy or something
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt need reportbug - it's an alternative
<coNP> what do you think why there is no acroread in gutsy now?
<coNP> it seems that feisty and former versions all have that
<Hobbsee> coNP: not distributable
<Hobbsee> iirc
<coNP> Hobbsee: Do you know what has changed (their license or our term for a software being distributable)
<shirish> Hobbsee: please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25812/
<Hobbsee> coNP: i'm not sure we were distributing ti legally
<coNP> Thanks, Hobbsee. I consider using something else instead.
<shirish> Hobbsee: going to have lunch but bbl if you get some idea for me, please lemme know or if you think there is an issue/bug with reportbug-ng even that is cool
<premier_> are you guys talking about a new bug reporting system for gutsy? that sounds cool...
<Hobbsee> premier_: no, it's reporbug which is mostly used in debian
<Hobbsee> it's not apport
<DanaG> wow, /me has been AFK for quite a while.
<DanaG> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/27567
<DanaG> I get this issue.
<shirish> Hobbsee: back, any ideas what I was doing wrong? or is it some issue with reportbug-ng?
<Hobbsee> it's not to do with -ng, definetly
<shirish> ok so how should I find out?
<Hobbsee>  /etc/reportbug.conf doesnt exist for you, presumably?
<shirish> nope
<shirish> it does not, I did cd /etc
<shirish> then did ls report*
<shirish> nothing, nda
<shirish> nada
<ajmorris_> anyone..... are there any memory leak patches released for gutsy yet? i need one
<ajmorris_> or if you know how to do it manually ....
<shirish> Hobbsee: one thing I can do is uninstall reportbug-ng & then install it again maybe some issue there?
<Hobbsee> it.  has.  nothing.  to.  do.  with.  -ng.
<Hobbsee> [18:26]  <Hobbsee> it's not to do with -ng, definetly
<shirish> ok so what, where the issue could be, tell me what I need to figure out
<Hobbsee> the issue is somewhere in reportbug or locate
<Hobbsee> er, reportbug only
<Hobbsee> you could try reinstalling reportbug, that may help
<shirish> Hobbsee: just a sec.
<Hobbsee> reportbug != reportbug-ng
<shirish> what is with the !
<coNP> != is not equals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not equals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coNP> shirish: != means not =
<shirish> I'm getting confused so should I install reportbug alongwith reportbug-ng or just reportbug-ng is good enough?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if reportbug-ng even fully works with ubuntu
<Hobbsee> in fact, i think i'ts debian only
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's synced direct from debian
<shirish> oh ok, I am installing both reportbug as well as reportbug-ng
<shirish> maybe send an e-mail to the developer sometime asking about that .conf file
<coNP> shirish: what is your problem with reportbug-ng?
<shirish> coNP: the thing is I just want to be able to send bug-reports not receive, and reportbug-ng requires one to have some kind of MTA
<Hobbsee> you not having reportbug.conf is a local problem, so a developer isnt going to be able to help you...
<Hobbsee> use reportbug then
<coNP> shirish: then install a MTA
<shirish> conP: please listen
<Hobbsee> ewww, mta
* Hobbsee fixed reportbug so it didnt need one.
<coNP> shirish: sorry I thought you finished, I am listening
<shirish> coNP: so she said there is a way , using this reportbug.conf or some similar named file
<coNP> wow I was not aware about that, very good idea, Hobbsee
<shirish> coNP: then I had to learn how to do updatedb, and use locate but didn't find anything
<Hobbsee> shirish: http://rafb.net/p/8LVGJx47.html is a sample /etc/reportbug.conf file that you can use
<shirish> coNP: no reportbug.conf  in /etc as well as some file in /var/lib
<shirish> Hobbsee: actually don't require anymore, as I installed reportbug & it installed reportbug.conf
<Hobbsee> right.  good.
<Hobbsee> problem solve.d
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok so now one thing is for definitely sure, that reportbug-ng does not have reportbug.conf or any kind of configuration file, for I purge reportbug & the reportbug.conf disappeared
<Hobbsee> this is correct
<Hobbsee> as reportbugs.conf has absolutely nothing to do with reportbug-ng.
<Hobbsee> like i told you.  twice.
<shirish> ah, I was mis-interpreting that
<shirish> sorry
<shirish> ok so can I file an enhancement bug so reportbug-ng also has a reportbug-ng.conf file or something like that?
<Hobbsee> do it on the debian bugtracker.
<shirish> will do madame
<Hobbsee> because no one looks at the ubuntu one for that package
<shirish> that's understood
<shirish> Hobbsee: btw see that u have uploaded the new, improved reportbug, as & when it hits the indian mirror, will download it :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<shirish> thanx
<shirish> Hobbsee: can u get any results for aptitude search swfdec-mozilla or aptitude show swfdec-mozilla?
<coNP> shirish: if  you are looking for a mozilla swf player try swf-player
<shirish> coNP: thanx
<shirish> coNP: that swf-player is based on swfdec0.3 & swfdec0.4 which is there in gutsy has the ability to play youtube videos
<shirish> http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<shirish> coNP: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swfdec0.4
<shirish> http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/ScreenShots
<_4strO> yop yop
<kingrayray> so the new ubuntu is great! but after installing the ati drivers on my buddy's comp, we can't seem to get x to work right.. every howto we've looked at has made it worse. and aticonfig has severed the situation dramatically. anybody got a radeon 9600 and willing to show me their xorg.conf? I just need a base to work from. im' not familiar with ati- so im' having trouble helping him.
<kingrayray> whoa long message. sorry :D
<kingrayray> it's saying [atiddxSetup]  X version mismatch - detected X.org 1.3.0.0, required X.org 7.1.0.0
<kingrayray> which doesn't make any sense to me at all :/
<kingrayray> bleh
<Hobbsee> kingrayray: gutsy?
<kingrayray> yeah
<gnomefreak> kingrayray: the drivers in gutsy for ati are missing xorg 7.3 support
<kingrayray> are they? ok. do the open source ones work? :s
<gnomefreak> they will be upgraded sooner or later
<gnomefreak> not for 3D
<kingrayray> ah I see
<kingrayray> ok well I don't feel so stupid now, lol
<gnomefreak> the fgrlx are the ones for 3D support and they havent been upgraded yet
<kingrayray> :)
<kingrayray> ati really needs to get with the program :s lol
<crdlb> kingrayray, there is 3d support in the open source driver
<kingrayray> crdlb: that's what I thought, but we are currently using the OSS driver and we have no acceleratoin.. but I also am not sure what to change in xorg.conf to enable it aside from setting the driver to ati/radeon
* kingrayray is an nvidia junkie, trying to help someone
<crdlb> kingrayray, you can't have fglrx installed
<kingrayray> ok so make sure its removed and it should work? O.o
<crdlb> you need to purge it if it's installed
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<kingrayray> ok
<gnomefreak> crdlb: isnt opensource driver ati
<crdlb> and if that doesn't work, sudo apt-get --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<gnomefreak> the one that ships with ubuntu
<kingrayray> I was under the impression ati == radeon
<crdlb> correct
<crdlb> ati == radeon
<gnomefreak> ati doesnt support 3D
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<crdlb> gnomefreak, it does
<gnomefreak> only fgrlx i thought was only one
<crdlb> all the way through the r400s
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> sorry
<kingrayray> ok we're gonna try it, standby :)
<kingrayray> (thanks I appreciate it guys)
<crdlb> and completely reverse-engineered :P
<kingrayray> isn't that like, illegal or something
<kingrayray> lol
<crdlb> no it's clean-room
<kingrayray> ah ok
<kingrayray> :)
<crdlb> completely legal
<kingrayray> ok after removing fglrx and reinstalling the mesa thing, and restarting x we still have no acceleration
<kingrayray> so I'm thinking we need to funk with xorg.conf a bit :s
<crdlb> kingrayray, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kingrayray> sure hold on
<MaxLogic> hi, <- kingrayray
<MaxLogic> hehe let me grab the logs
<MaxLogic> http://pastebin.com/930180
<MaxLogic> I can pb the xorg.conf too if it helps
<crdlb> #
<crdlb> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<MaxLogic> yeah I just noticed that
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-dri
<MaxLogic> rgr
<crdlb> whoops
<MaxLogic> wb
<MaxLogic> I told him to do that before and it appears he did not, lol
<MaxLogic> might just be a case of PEBCAK
<MaxLogic> cak?
<MaxLogic> ^^
<crdlb> well the command I gave earlier was slightly different
<MaxLogic> ah
<MaxLogic> well
<MaxLogic> lets blame the user anyway
<crdlb> that was glx this is dri
<MaxLogic> hehe :D
<crdlb> lol
<MaxLogic> think that'll clear it up?
<crdlb> it should
<MaxLogic> (this dsl line is sloooooow)
<MaxLogic> mk
<MaxLogic> see any other glitches in tehre I could clean up before I restart x? :s
<MaxLogic> ati logs confuse me, they are way more extensive than the stuff nvidia spits out lol
<MaxLogic> ok that's done I'll brb
<MaxLogic> hooah!
<MaxLogic> it worked, thanks a ton guys
<MaxLogic> lesson of the day is fglrx is evil! :D
<crdlb> that's a very useful lesson :)
<kingrayray> ok so do any of you guys use compiz (desktop effects) with nvidia?
<kingrayray> im trying to try out all the new stuff :)
<kingrayray> trying to try... redundancy ftw
<kingrayray> it kinda works, but no window borders and it's kinda slow. lol
<crdlb> is all the compcomm stuff in?
* kingrayray shrugs
<kingrayray> probably not if I have to do it manually :) fresh install here
<kingrayray> I just see the option in my menu so I guess I assumed it was set up.
<crdlb> it's being packaged to go in gutsy
<kingrayray> yeah
<kingrayray> my buddy ( the ati guy) just flipped the switch for it and it works great
<kingrayray> so now im jealous
<kingrayray> hehe
<kingrayray> I know it sounds like I'm having a buncha problems, but everything is actually going very smoothly, and I think I am going to permanently ditch gentoo :)
<kingrayray> whamo!
<kingrayray> wow, when you try to run an app that's not installed it tells you how to get it :D
<kingrayray> sweet
<kingrayray> I just forgot to add an option to xorg.conf :) hooray for 3d desktop
<kingrayray> ok I know this is OT but what's the apt command to purge an app with all its deps? (ala beryl)
* kingrayray is poking at apt
<gnomefreak> kingrayray: depedns how you installed it. if you use apt-get than remove each item
<gnomefreak> if you use aptitude just aptitude remove
<gnomefreak> --purge is just for config files
<kingrayray> hmm, so I have to find all the pkg names it installed
<gnomefreak> if you dont remember use synaptic
<kingrayray> good idea
<gnomefreak> search beryl
* kingrayray is not used to gui toys
<gnomefreak> in synaptic
<kingrayray> yeha
<kingrayray> sweet
<kingrayray> victory is mine
<kingrayray> I'll relearn apt I swear :D
<kingrayray> thanks again buddy
<gnomefreak> yw
<zaggynl> Hi, does anyone knows a good clientside tool to limit bandwidth per application? trickle does the job, but at extremely high cpu usage
<zaggynl> Any alternative to trickle? like, lets say, netlimiter? http://www.zefhemel.com/upload/netlimiter.jpg
<shirish> zaggynl: I'm just a basic user, but what kind of cpu u have & what kind of load does trickle give?
<shirish> zaggynl: i do know that recently debian package of the day put up a good show about it
<zaggynl> shirish, amd64 3200 Venice @ 2 Ghz, 100% usage
<zaggynl> started like: 'trickle -s -d 350 -u 50  -L 10 -w 1024 -t 1 <app>'
<zaggynl> hmm, trickle hasn't been updated for 4 years
<shirish> sorry, sad to hear that, I'm working on something atm otherwise would have loved to see if we could find something
<Fjodor> Bug #96566 would it be safe to chgrp /var/mail to users?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96566 in mozilla-thunderbird "movemail account does not work with default /var/mail permissions" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96566
<shirish> Hobbsee: sorry if I hurt you, I didn't mean to
<shachaf> How usable is Gutsy right now?
<shachaf> I don't need much (I don't use GNOME or complicated window managers like that, for example), but I wouldn't want it to crash a lot.
<Hobbsee> shachaf: it crashes.
<Hobbsee> dont use it on production machines, or where you need it to work on a given day, etc
<shachaf> Hobbsee: Which part of it crashes?
<shachaf> Hobbsee: Hmm, OK.
<shachaf> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> various
<Hobbsee>  depends on the day
<Hobbsee> and what's been updated
* shachaf has run Dapper and Feisty a few months before release, and they weren't too much of a problem, normally.
<shachaf> But I guess this is a bit early.
<corevette> scachaf: It's not crashing on me, yet, barely, if any new features
<kingrayray> anybody got wmv files playing in gutsy?
<kingrayray> ah nvm, its just a gstreamer thing :) mplayer works.
<jason357> hello
<jason357> where do I download gusty?
<bur[n] er> jason357: it's gutsy... i think your google search will be better with "ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon"
<jason357> :)
<jason357> thanks
<bur[n] er> np... if you'r running feisty... you can just change your /etc/apt/sources.list of course and dist-upgrade
<bur[n] er> jason357: heed the topic of course :)
<jason357> yeah, got that
<Dev05> Hi. I installed Kubuntu 7.10 today and after I installed the nVidia driver, I don't get any visual output at all, not even a console. The only thing that works is usplash. Any ideas?
<Dev05> From nVidia.com, not the package in the repos.
<tritium> Why did you not use the package in the repos?
<Dev05> tritium, I'm used to do it from the nVidia site. Sorry for that :(
<tritium> No apologies necessary, Dev05.  That's your decision, but we do recommend the packages, especially if you seek any kind of support
<Dev05> tritium, :) It's just that I've never had any issues with the drivers directly from nVidia. Do you know if there is any way to recover my installation?
<tritium> Dev05: sorry, I've not installed from nvidia.com, just the repos.  I'm sure there is, though
<Dev05> Oh, may be disabling the driver from modprobe should work...
<tritium> Dev05: well, that won't actually uninstall it
<Dev05> tritium, I know. It's just that at least I can get the system booted.
<Dev05> Heh, "blacklist nvidia"
<Dev05> OK, I'll see how it does now.
<tritium> Good luck, Dev05!  See you later.  :)
<Dev05> tritium, Thanks!
<DanaG> .list
<DanaG> er
<johnnybuoy> does anyone know how to use kvm?
<johnnybuoy> i get this error:
<johnnybuoy> kvm_create_vm: Invalid argument
<johnnybuoy> Could not create KVM context
<johnnybuoy> I googled it, but nothing
<johnnybuoy> and it seems my arguments are fine
<DanaG> I think it's a known bug somewhere on Launchpad.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-17
<johnnybuoy> ah!
* johnnybuoy is checking
<johnnybuoy> dunno, I always have trouble finding bugs in launchpad
* johnnybuoy is checking.............................
<SourceContact> johnnybuoy try googling it: "keywords  bug site:launchpad.net"
<johnnybuoy> kk
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: just submit a bug and let launchpad suggest similar bugs ;)
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/119254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119254 in kvm "Fails to create KVM context on linux-image-2.6.22-6" [Undecided,In progress] 
<johnnybuoy> re
<johnnybuoy> does someone know of a good howto-sort of document the could get me going with xen on gutsy?
<johnnybuoy> or is the xen infrastructure not changed yet from feisty?
<walck> hi folks
<walck> I'm using 2.6.22-6-386 from the gutsy repository atm, but it is apparently not SMP enabled
<walck> is there a SMP enabled >=2.6.21 kernel available frou the repository?
<Hobbsee> walck: use -generic
<walck> Hobbsee: does generic support dual core?
<Hobbsee> walck: yes
<walck> Hobbsee: great, thanks man :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<walck> struggling with alsa atm, so will wait a few mins with reboot though
<shirish> guys any idea why I am getting like :-
<shirish> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Sources
<shirish> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main Packages
<shirish> [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (208.69.32.130)] 
<Trixsey> Hey!
<Trixsey> What's the Gutsy backports repo?
<crdlb> why would there be a gutsy backports repo?
<crdlb> it's not even out yet
<Trixsey> how about the regular repo? :o
<Trixsey> I'd like the newest programs in Feisty, but I don't want to upgrade to Gutsy
<Trixsey> so I figured I'd use a Gutsy repo source?
<crdlb> you can't do that
<Hobbsee> you can.  it sometimes works
<Hobbsee> if you compile the stuff you want from gutsy, onto feisty.
<Hobbsee> and backport the various dependancies you need too
<crdlb> yes but you can't just use a gutsy repo
<Hobbsee> Trixsey: said gutsy repo source, ie gutsy source repo
<crdlb> oh whoops
<Hobbsee> you're right, he cant use teh gutsy binary repo :)
<Trixsey> Just curious; what's the diff in the binaries?
<Trixsey> Feisty vs Gutsy
<Trixsey> You need to re-compile with new kernel?
<crdlb> they're compiled for gutsy's libraries
<Trixsey> Yeah but you can just upgrade the libraries it depends on then (should be done automatically)?
<Hobbsee> ew, yes, you can, but you shouldnt
<Hobbsee> you basically need the package you want, plus any newer version of some of the deps it has
<Hobbsee> if you were doing the libraries too, you may as well dist-upgrade
<Trixsey> What's new in Gutsy anyway?
<Trixsey> That control panel that was introduced a short while in Feisty? :P
<Trixsey> People applauded it, then it was removed due to instability or something :P
<shirish> guys I've been having an issue, can somebody help me figure out why http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2858931#post2858931
<shirish> crdlb: could you help me figure out perhaps what might be going up there or atleast give me a suggestion
<shirish> guys need another response http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2858931#post2858931
<shirish> hi DanaG
<shirish> hi all, I am unable to save a file through gedit .mozilla (which is a directory but cannot be seen in gedit)
<Peaker> Hi, it seems that /etc/init.d/ipmasq tends to (always, or almost always) run too soon or not at all, because I get firewall rules that deny access (ping, even as root, gets permission denied on everything). I have to rerun /etc/init.d/ipmasq after every boot
<Peaker> is this a known bug?
<Perdente> hey, can I ask a programming question here?
<habeeb> Gentlemen, tell me where to download the Gutsy ISO, and you get yourselves a new tester :3
<habeeb> Actually, I can find it myself. I'm not THAT lazy.
<habeeb> I'm thinking of installing KDE 4 in my Gutsy to test two birds with one stone.
<Hobbsee> habeeb: wait till the beta packages
<Hobbsee> the alpha ones arent great
<habeeb> Isn't that the point?
<habeeb> I mean, I won't use KDE 4 to have a "kewl" looking desktop. I will use it for bug reporting etc
<habeeb> but well, when are the beta packages coming out?
<Hobbsee> when they're released
<habeeb> awesome
<Hobbsee> in, a week or something.  maybea  bit mroe
<habeeb> I see.
<Hobbsee> schedule exists on techbase.kde.org, iirc
<habeeb> I see. Thanks.
<tohtorijep> damn vlc player stopped working.. should I write a bugreport? nahh too lazy :I
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: its crashing
<tohtorijep> yeah
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: its know and being worked on
<tohtorijep> good.. yeahh!
* gnomefreak found it first gets to work on it :(
<gnomefreak> ill look at it monday or tuesday
<tohtorijep> gnomefreak, cooll.. because guys like you I dont have to write bugraports :) <3
<gnomefreak> its already reported
<tohtorijep> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: its not vlc
<tohtorijep> i think so too..
<tohtorijep> vlc doesnt cause the crashing.. something else
<gnomefreak> we are gonna ping the right people on it to see if its known to them and either they or us will fix
<tohtorijep> like codec or something
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: let me get something for you
<tohtorijep> np
<tohtorijep> sure
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: start vlc from term using G_SLICE=always-malloc vlc
<gnomefreak> let me know if it doesnt crash
<tohtorijep> this is the line i use "vlc G_SLICE=always-malloc vlc"?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> just
<gnomefreak> G_SLICE=always-malloc vlc
<tohtorijep> oohh then
<tohtorijep> okay
<gnomefreak> it doesnt crash :)
<tohtorijep> doestn crash
<gnomefreak> its not vlc
<gnomefreak> its glib
<tohtorijep> what it does that gslice?
<gnomefreak> ^^
<tohtorijep> malloc?
<gnomefreak> glib
<tohtorijep> okay
<tohtorijep> ***MEMORY-WARNING***
<phin> hi
<gnomefreak> we have know for a few days and it should be fixed within next week or 2 depending on who decides to fix
<phin> is upgrading from feisty still broke?
<tohtorijep> it does that though
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: ignore than
<gnomefreak> that
<tohtorijep> okay
<gnomefreak> tohtorijep: it was hidden in feisty its no longer hidden in gutsy it will all be worked out asap
<gnomefreak> phin: very much so
<tohtorijep> okay.. youre good
<phin> i know before that upgrading via update-manager was messed up
<tohtorijep> know these things quite well
<gnomefreak> phin: all of it is atm
<phin> hmmm
<phin> ok
<phin> i wish they would push out grumpy soon
<phin> i'm just so used to debian unstable that this release cycle stuff is sorta odd
<soc> hi
<soc> someone who knows a bit abour the avivo driver
<emet> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phin> why am i always forgetting the ubuntu/compiz channel
<Hobbsee> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<phin> ah
<phin> i always forget the -
* phin gives himself a der
<johnnybuoy> hi ll!
<johnnybuoy> all
<johnnybuoy> anyone with any advise on where I could get the xen kernel patches?
<johnnybuoy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-09
<DanaG> Ugh, for some reason, mouse isn't working in the wallpaper selection tab of gnome-appearance-properties.
<DanaG> Woah, I just discovered something: make a directory with some name, and make a file with that same name within the directory.  Then try to move the file (with ctrl-x) up a level.
<DanaG> The old dir will disappear... and then the file will be gone... because it hadn't moved yet.
<Linolium> hi all, I have a silly question
<Linolium> does anyone here know about the linker ld?
<Assid> whats with the naming of ubuntu releases
<Assid> g g .. h h .. i i
<Pici> !codenames | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Assid> sup Pici
<Pici> Howdy
<Assid> how goes it
<jimmyspark> does anyone here know about opens source licences?
<Pici> jimmyspark: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmyspark> ﻿#/join ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmyspark> oops
<jimmyspark> haha
<DanaG> Argh, pm-utils and acpi-support... it's confusing having both.
<DanaG> And I wish the thing would stop abusing my hard drive!
<sveri> just kill it :D
<DanaG> It's totally not cool to have the thing unload and load the drive heads EVERY 5 seconds.
<DanaG> (I could go on saying "every 5 seconds" every 5 seconds myself, to make a point.... )
<sveri> hehe, at least it sounds so
<DanaG> It's always "pdflush" and "kjournald"
<DanaG> Oh, and swapper, too.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, will it break anything if I use noatime?
<sveri> i think you will find out :D
<afflux> humm, my LV volumes created by lvm on boot don't create symlinks in /dev/disk/by-*/ anymore after upgrading my packages to intrepid. Any ideas on who's fault this is?
<DanaG> Aargh.  Intel wireless is good for linux?  I resumed from suspend, and something was eating one CPU core, and showing up as iowait.  I tried to unload the driver... and it hung, devouring CPU... this time actively (as in, speeds up and heats up CPU).  If this is "good", then what would you define as "bad"?
<TheInfinity_> DanaG: you use a pre alpha
<DanaG> It was like that on Hardy, too.
<DanaG> And in Gutsy, I think.
<TheInfinity_> so bugs are your daily bread :p
<DanaG> iwl3945 has always been like that for me.
<DanaG> ipw3945 worked perfectly fine... iwl3945 sucks.
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-10
<h3sp4wn_> Try it on RHEL5 or SLED thats probably as good as it gets
<DanaG> Oh hey, here's something odd I noticed with Pulseaudio:
<DanaG> If you use default-sample-channels=6 and use a combined sink (with channel map explicitly specified to be FL, FR, RL, RR, C, LFE)... and then use it with only a stereo device...
<DanaG> The audio will sound different going app→combined→device compared to app→device.  It sounds positionally different.
<DanaG> Odd: new metacity made window buttons disappear in compiz.
<DanaG> Okay... now they're back... but with double spacing between them.
<crdlb> DanaG: that will be fixed
<DanaG> Aah, cool.
<DanaG> I'm curious what caused it.
<DanaG> s/curious/wondering/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what plugins are in the packaged compiz now?  The nonstandard ones I use are mousetrails, atlantis2, and staticswitcher (which looks best set to highest speed).
<lamalex> How do you guys feel about the name Intrepid Ibex
<lamalex> not as catchy as past names imo
<DanaG> Intrepid makes me think of cars.
<DanaG> But Ibex is fine to me.
<DanaG> Is it just me, or do gksu boxes and gnome-screensaver boxes now look ugly?
<DanaG> The background is a grey gradient, and clashes violently with everything.
<donald_duck> is ext4 in intrepid
<donald_duck> ?
<donald_duck> !ext4
<ubottu> Factoid ext4 not found
<RAOF> Heh.  Quits too fast.
<DanaG> Huh?
<DanaG> Oh, donald_duck.
<RAOF> "Yes*" is the answer, with * indicating that you can't actually format to ext4 :)
<DanaG> Yeah, that's a bit silly.
<DanaG> I use ext3 for the sake of using ext2fsd (which is far better than the seemingly abandoned ext2ifs).
<DanaG> Audacity really should be SUCKdacity.
<DanaG> It's buggy, and it freezes on things like scrolling.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, go poke nenolod with a stick for writing buggy code then.
<DarkMageZ> it's the only way to achieve progress. all this ninja hatery against it in irrelevant parts of the internet does nothing.
<DanaG> Fun: sticking karaoke and vocal versions of the same song in Audacity together.
<DanaG> argh, compiz is trying to strobe me to death whenever I move the mouse over the Audacity window.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, feel free to poke the compiz people & nenolod with a stick.
<DanaG> Hmm, it
<DanaG> Mousetrails is what's doing it.  Odd.
<DanaG> No other app gives that issue.
<DanaG> Would you happen to know how to make things be multichannel audio?
<DarkMageZ> like video? with different sound tracks? there a special format for that.
<DanaG> Aah, in Preferences -- "Custom Mix" under Export.
<DoYouKnow> Are there any screenshots around of the new theme stuff in intrepid ibex? has that been included yet?
<DarkMageZ> oh, lolz. looks like i mixed up Audacious & Audacity again.
<DanaG> Sweet.  Now I have the vocal version on front and the nonvocal version on rear.
<DoYouKnow> coolz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid
<jeremey> is there anybody in there?
<teethdood> what's the kernel being used for Ibex right now guys?
<RAOF> teethdood: 2.6.24
<crdlb> DanaG: the fix for g-w-d is now in git; basically, metacity broke API adding a spacer button type
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Thanks!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've installed the "shadows" plugin, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  And the "Bicubic" plugin seems to just apply a single blur across the whole screen.
<DanaG> It's odd that adding a spacer type.... made it have one after every button.
<DanaG> Then again, I don't know what behavior I'd expect.
<crdlb> they refactored a bit too
 * DanaG goes off to bed soon.
<DanaG> Mon Jun  9 23:46:01 PDT 2008
<tech0007> :-X
<teethdood> kernel 2.6.24 is known to not support quite a few tuner cards. Why haven't we moved to 2.6.25 already?
<gnomefreak> teethdood: hardy wont have .25
<gnomefreak> intrepid might either .25 or .26 depending on time releases
<wakeboarder> ~l
<wakeboarder> exit
<DanaG> Argh, I logged in... and had no window manager.
<DanaG> I have compiz in my startup tasks... but it didn't start, for some reason.  I had to manually start it.
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-11
<DanaG> I'm curious: how does PulseAudio generate the LFE channel from the other channels in an audio stream?
<DanaG> Argh, PulseAudio just died again!
<DanaG> Where's the crash reporter when I need it?
<DanaG> I: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_output.pci_1102_8_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0.monitor idle for too long, suspending ...
<DanaG> E: source.c: Assertion 'PA_SOURCE_OPENED(s->thread_info.state)' failed at pulsecore/source.c:278, function pa_source_post(). Aborting.
<teethdood> my phone is mounted automatically in /media/phone. How do I find out which device it really is? (/dev/?)
<RAOF> mount
<RAOF> That should display the all the mounted filesystems, along with their type, device file, etc.
<teethdood> RAOF: heh thanks
<teethdood> RAOF: ok it mounted my memory stick, but which /dev would be your educated guess as to the actual phone itself (I plugged it into the USB port)
<RAOF> No idea.  It doesn't even have to _have_ a /dev entry.
<teethdood> I want to run multisync, darn thing is asking for the /dev
<RAOF> dmesg might help you?
<RAOF> But, as I say, there's no guarantee that the phone _has_ an entry in /dev
<DanaG> Handy thing:
<DanaG> /dev/disk/by-id
<teethdood> for what it's worth, the phone is /dev/ttyACM0
<DanaG> Oh, multisync may not use the disk device.
<DanaG> I've never used the app.
<teethdood> I almost lost my phone over the weekend
<teethdood> poof, long time pals gone, if I ever need them :)
<RAOF> It's a tty?  Crazy.
<pwnguin> i always duck when i see libc in the updates list
<DanaG> I use Hmm.  "Funguloids" is not installable.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> oops.  mixed two sentences there.
<pwnguin> ah, just a silly build script change, though i guess it probably fixes hppa builds (if we still do that arch)
<DanaG> It's a shame Wine doesn't have an OpenAL driver for OpenAL apps.
<DanaG> s/shame/bummer/
<DanaG> ﻿I wonder what's changed between Firefox 3.0 RC1 and Firefox 3.0 RC2.
<pwnguin> how the hell did liferea build?
<pwnguin> i cant even get the build-deps
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (intrepid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> hmm, is 2.6.26-rc going to be in the alpha?
<scizzo-> bardyr: find it hard to believe that a release candidate will be in the tree....when it is stable then maybe
<bardyr> scizzo-, well since its a alpha release and the 2.6.26 kernel is going to be in intrepid, i dont see the big problem
<bardyr> maybe it will be when they get the kernel to compile
<Pici> iirc, hardy didnt have .24 in its first alpha
<bardyr> Pici, yea i know, but i need .26, it has some fixes for my APCI
<bardyr> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 153 kB, installed size 592 kB
<christoz> hello I'm using iiyamma crt 17 inches monitor,this one can handle 85 hz refresh rate with no problem ,but ubuntu gives upper chois 66 hz max ,please help me out to solve this problem cause my eyes can' stand this nightmare :p
<bardyr> christoz, are you using the binary drivers?
<christoz> binary nah
<christoz> i think i found the solution @http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1557092
<christoz> thanks anyway
<christoz> i'm on it now
<bardyr> will nm-0.7 be in intrepid?
<bardyr> hmm, isnt there any daily live iso's with intrepid?
<IdleOne> bardyr, not yet I dont think
<ramvi> ﻿﻿Hi, what file do I change to change the default applets in the gnome panel when creating a new user?
<Vicfred> intrepid ibex alpha 1 is released today right?
<AtomicSpark> netsplit?
<Luckrider> possibly, might not be though
<DanaG> YEah, there was one.
<DanaG> Dang, can Wine even do surround sound?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-12
<DanaG> "No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<DanaG> and "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<DanaG> Aah, latest foomatic-filters is b0rked.
<DanaG> Ooh: the Voodoo slim laptop ships with an eSATA optical drive.  Spiffy.
<DanaG> Oopsie, wrong channel on last thingy.
<DanaG> What the heck?  PulseAudio just randomly died.
<RAOF> DanaG: You're really, really good at breaking pulse ;)
<DanaG> It was just an e-mail notification... but somehow it killed the server.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, the bug reporter is disabled, so I can't auto-report a bug.
<DanaG> Hmm, how do you do that?
<RAOF> Hit /etc/default/apport, change "enabled" to 1
<DanaG> Thanks!  I never knew that.
<crimsun> nah, programs don't die randomly.  There's always a cause.
<DanaG> In this case, the trigger is my new-mail notification playing while I'm playing music.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I had to manually set channel mapping for the 'combined' sink, because it used Side instead of Rear.
<crimsun> Lennart's working on some spiffy new mapper.
<DanaG> Hopefully one that can preserve stereo stream -> surround combiner -> stereo device
<DanaG> Right now it remixes things a bit, and the effect is hard to describe.
<DanaG> Cool thing I just did with a few songs I have: remixed them in Audacity.  I stuck the full version on front channels, the karaoke version on rear channels, and the difference (and thus just the vocals!) on the center.
<DanaG> Heh, event sounds.  http://0pointer.de/blog   -- I tried Fedora 9 in a VM, and I thought something was broken when I kept hearing some odd "clunk" noise.
<DanaG> It turns out they've set sounds on common GTK controls and events (such as menu selection).
<crimsun> mmm, personally annoying.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, would you happen to know how Pulse generates the LFE channel?  My audio files are 5 channels (no LFE), but PulseAudio generates something for it automatically.
<crimsun> yeah, it's in the alsa-utils.c portion.
<DanaG> A lowpass filter, I presume?
<DanaG> I hope pavumeter will be getting a device selector.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I thought of an idea for output control to multiple devices: each stream could have checkboxes for each sink device, in a column.  Same for apps and sources.
<DanaG> "Low Frequency Emmiter"
<crimsun> it's just a channel map.  It's done in pulse/channelmap.c
<DanaG> I'd have to dig up the source.  But LFE is not the same as other channels -- it's not a "positional" speaker.
<DanaG> s/dig up/fetch/
<DanaG> When I play a stereo file, it exactly mirrors the front center, which seems to be some summing of left and right.
<DanaG> So, perhaps LFE sums or averages all other channels.
<G_009> Low-Frequency Effects (LFE) is the name of an audio track specifically intended for deep, low-pitched sounds ranging from 10-120 Hz. This track is normally sent to a speaker that is specially designed for low-pitched sounds called the subwoofer or Low Frequency Emitter
<DanaG> Yeah, I know that.
<DanaG> Anyway, it seems like PulseAudio is simply mixing audio from all channels into LFE.
<DanaG> Hmm, my log of pulseaudio -vv is being full of D: module-alsa-sink.c: EAGAIN
<DanaG> s/being //
<G_009> ...and modern sound processors have bass management functions to redirect bass from any channel to a subwoofer (LFE Crossover)
<Vicfred> intrepid ibex alpha 1 is released today right?
<DanaG> <lots of this:>    D: module-alsa-sink.c: EAGAIN
<DanaG> E: module-combine.c: Assertion '!op->outq_rtpoll_item' failed at modules/module-combine.c:584, function sink_process_msg(). Aborting.
<DanaG> That's what I get before PulseAudio dies.
<DanaG> ... but why is it even playing the thing on the "combine" sink?  It's not the default sink!
<DanaG> Aah, the saved volumes table is confusing.  Is that format documented anywhere?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> PulseAudio DIED again!
<DanaG> Is it just me, or did the compiz-fusion git server just become screwy?
<DanaG> http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?o=age
<DanaG> shows newest as 2 weeks ago.
<DanaG> Heh, now shows 47 hours instead.
<DanaG> Yup, the server is b0rked.
<crdlb> DanaG: gitweb does that sometimes, and that's very offtopic for this channel :)
<teethdood> anyone running ibex right now? kernel 2.6.24 or 25?
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Vicfred> hmm
<DanaG> wtf?  Scrolling in evince..... coasts... and then bounces.
<DanaG> That's just plain odd.
<DanaG> (try middle-grabbing a pdf.)
<macd> http://pastebin.com/m4a975aaa  debconf package error
<RAOF> GAH!
<RAOF> What is it that starts Rhythmbox when I insert a CD?
<sdfg> can somebody help me with a cres-dev toolchain for powepc
<sdfg> pls
<sdfg> can somebody help me with a cres-dev toolchain for powepc
<sdfg> pls
<Laney> RAOF: It's under preferences in Nautilus
<gluer> where can i download intrepid?
<hwilde> !intrepid | gluer
<ubottu> gluer: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<RAOF> Laney: In _nautilus_?  What is it doing there? :)
<Laney> RAOF: I know, it's a terrible UI choice IMO. Someone posted to u-d-d about it the other day.
<RAOF> Wow.  I never knew that.
<hwilde> heh easter egg
<RAOF> Although I did notice the u-d-d mail.
<Kano> hi, where is the iso image?
<scizzo-> Kano: what iso image?
<Kano> for the alpha 1
<scizzo-> !intrepid | Kano
<ubottu> Kano: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<scizzo-> Kano: the alpha is not released yet
<Kano> but should be there today or not?
<hwilde> if you can't find it then you shouldn't have it
<Kano> i see no intrepid daily live. is it still named hardy?
<scizzo-> Kano: if alpha 1 is suppose to be released today then the developers do still have another 12 hours to fix the iso
<Kano> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjUxOQ
<hwilde> iso for intrepid doesn't make sense - you have to have internet to get the updates
<Kano> usually there have been daily iso images for hardy, but where are those for intrepid?
<hwilde> it will be broken
<gluer> intrepid-alpha-1 is it out?
<rsk_> no
<scizzo-> if there is a alpha 1 release it will probably be mentioned in the topic of this channel
<RAOF> There's currently problems building the iso, I believe.
<gnomefreak> there are no ISO's for intrepid
<Pici> gnomefreak: will there be?
<gnomefreak> not until first alpha and i dont suggest you use it nor upgrade at this time as there are 31 broken packages but thats only what i have installed that are broken
<gnomefreak> Pici: first alphs there will be
<gnomefreak> alpha*
<Pici> gnomefreak: Fine with me ;)
<gnomefreak> upgrading at this point will break your install ill post the packages as they are ones needed
<gnomefreak> Pici: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1045905
<gnomefreak> those are broken
<Pici> Yeah... a few important packages in there ;)
<gnomefreak> i would say. upstart alone will render your system un bootable
<gnomefreak> since its first alpha and shouldnt be tested by anyone not knowing what they are doing so these packages can stay broken and are not needed to meet any specs yet
<gluer> ive got my testing laptop and desktop just sitting there waiting :-) cant wait
<gnomefreak> gluer: perl might still be broken as well but i fixed that locally and not sure if maintainer pushed to intrepid the fixes.
<gnomefreak> ok need to get things done so i can get on with my day
<gnomefreak> see now if i would have done email earlier i could have told you why alpha 1 is delayed
<Captain1> whens intrepid one getting released
<shirish> hi all, does anybody help me with fc-cache command, I'm running fc-cache -fsv on Intrepid and fc-cache is failing
<ccooke> shirish: how is it failing?
<ccooke> shirish: can you put the output into a pastebuffer?
<ccooke> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shirish> ccooke: sure, will do, hang on
<shirish> ccooke: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/19665/
<shirish> ccooke: waiting for whatever you say, I just installed a font in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<shirish> ccooke: as can be seen, the first failed to write cache occurs on line 13
<shirish> ccooke: next one is on 20th line and then at last line.
<ccooke> shirish: *nod*
<shirish> ccooke: any ideas, options what I should do?
<ccooke> shirish: I'm looking - please be patient :-)
<shirish> ccooke: ah sorry, please take your time
<shirish> ccooke: lemme know if you need any more info.
<ccooke> shirish: shouldn't you run fc-cache under sudo?
<shirish> ccooke: right, now its going much deeper, problem solved.
 * shirish bangs his head against the desk. 
<ccooke> shirish: I should have looked there first :-)
<shirish> ccooke: I should have used sudo first ;)
<unstable> evolution is terrible, why isn't thunderbird the default email client?
<TheInfinity> unstable: because evolution has much more features and a much better gnome integration
<ccooke> sfaict, thunderbird is still not a serious option for *any* business use, either
<ccooke> (it won't talk to Exchange with anything but imap - at least according to the first page of search results)
<linux1> evening ppl
<macd> http://pastebin.com/m4a975aaa  debconf package error
<jessica> hi
<jessica> when is 8.10 going to be realised in alpha1
<TheInfinity> ... when its done :)
<presroi> jessica: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000431.html
<jessica> i dont know why im asking im still on gutsy
<TheInfinity> then you wont have fun with an alpha ;)
<jessica> i used hardy from alpha1 to stable realise then went back down to gutsy
<afallenhope> hey is everything in the /home/username supposed to be owned by username.username
<afallenhope> Anyone?
<crdlb> yes
<afallenhope> crdlb so everything in the /home/username is owend by username.username?
<afallenhope> owned*
<crdlb> it should be
<afallenhope> crdlb, I had an issue with some my /home (I tried to put it on a separate partition and it changed the ownerships.. so should i just chown -R username./home/username
<afallenhope> I had an issue with some my /home (I tried to put it on a separate partition and it changed the ownerships.. so should i just chown -R username./home/username? Or will that make things worst
<afallenhope> worse*
<afallenhope> I had an issue with my /home (I tried to put it on a separate partition and it changed the ownerships.. so should i just chown -R username./home/username? Or will that make things worst
<afallenhope> I'm having an issue with the tty terminals
<gluer> alpha 1 out yet??
<dagrump> I don't believe so, but the dates aren't set in stone. I think I saw a post in the forums it was delayed.
<gluer> I see
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-13
<RyanPrior> Is Intrepid bootable yet?
<RussellGee> Ryan: Its not in too bad a state
<RussellGee> You should be able to get it to boot ok
<DanaG> Hmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-bcop/+bug/174931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174931 in compiz-fusion-bcop "package compiz-fusion-bcop None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-fusion-bcop.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bcop', which is also in package compiz-bcop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> wtf?  I went from git compiz to packaged compiz, and a bunch of settings got trampled on.
<DanaG> Dang, no atlantis2 packaged.  Well, back to git one I go.
<DanaG> s/one //
<tnnc> does anyone know if the alpha 1 is out yet
<RAOF> I don't believe so.  There's still work being done to make it installable.
<tnnc> ok thanks
<gluer> waiting waiting
<gluer> is the gui any different?
<RAOF> No, not really.
<travken> where can i test intrepid ibex? today is 13 june, but in release schedule said that it will be released in 12 june
<djouallah> hi did the first alpha feature wubi ?
<Laney> travken: The alpha didn't happen
<Laney> Someone should put this in the topic
<travken> hujova
<wd4lko> any word on alpha1 yet ?
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000431.html
<wd4lko> Pici. Thanks
<wd4lko> i have 1 still working good and 2 broke !
<WelshDragon> Is there any link avaiable yet which lists what's new?
<Laney> WelshDragon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/ ;)
<WelshDragon> ah, Thank you :0
<WelshDragon> Don't suppose anyone knows if the 25 kernel with be included in the first alpha either do they?
<Laney> But no user friendly release-notes style list
<jonnymind> Hello; How can I upgrade from hardy to devel intrepid?
<DoYouKnow> hi. Intrepid Ibex Alpha 1: Where is the download site?
<Pici> DoYouKnow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000431.html
<DoYouKnow> ah, I am curious about the desktop redesign especially, but I guess that probably won't be implemented at this early stage
<BUGabundo> trying to do an update-managre -d
<BUGabundo> getting:
<BUGabundo> "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<BUGabundo> It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug. "
<mvo> BUGabundo: from dapper? or from gutsy?
<BUGabundo> hardy -> intrepid
<mvo> BUGabundo: oh, that is quite likely, there is a lot of flux in the system currently
<mvo> it just means that updat-emanager is unable to calculate a upgrade that would preserve ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> humm can it be due to having a line for interpid reps on apt sources?
<mvo> let me check
<BUGabundo> so to upgrade should I do a apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<mvo> yes, I would recommend a vm at this stage though
<mvo> apt-get idst-upgrade will work, but will remove some stuff
<BUGabundo> update-manage -d with out intrepid line doesn't upgrade
<BUGabundo> I've been upgradging a few packages by hand
<BUGabundo> since I have some packages from KDE3
<BUGabundo> and synaptics wants to upgrade to KDE4...
<BUGabundo> I can't be without my email client, KMail
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> already done a disk mirror last night just to be safe
<BUGabundo> I was expecting alpha1 yesterday
<BUGabundo> but only at night I read the anounce email
<Pici> Well, its not available.
<Pici> And breakage is to be expected in an alpha.
<jonnymind> mvo: apt-get didst-upgrade seems not to work.
<jonnymind> (alone)
<BUGabundo> mvo seem to have gone way
<BUGabundo> lol
<jonnymind> Ops
<jonnymind> hehe, watched late.
<BUGabundo> ﻿(2008-06-13 18:39:10) mvo left the room (quit: "Ex-Chat").
<jonnymind> should I also set some different sources in the /etc files?
<BUGabundo> dist-upgrade should work, if there are lines to intrepid
<BUGabundo> let me tests with a simulate option on apt-get
<jonnymind> BUGabundo: that's the point; where I get the lines to intrepid?
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo> apt-transport-debtorrent apturl digikam flowscan frozen-bubble gnome-app-install gtkhtml3.14 kdebase-bin kdebase-bin-kde3 kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdevelop kmail kmailcvt konq-kim konq-plugins konqueror libchromexvmc1 libchromexvmcpro1  libffi4 libft-perl libk3b2 libk3b2-extracodecs libperl5.8 librrds-perl libversion-perl python-launchpad-integration  r-cran-rcompgen ubufox ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> they are the same as for hardy
<BUGabundo> just set repositoires to main
<BUGabundo> and replace with intrepid
<BUGabundo> but be aware
<BUGabundo> most certanly your system WILL break
<BUGabundo> jonnymind: $ head /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> deb ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<shanepardue> What's the word on the Alpha?
<BUGabundo> do a: $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s
<jonnymind> Thanks.
<jonnymind> also this:
<BUGabundo> just to be safe, BEFORE
<jonnymind> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hardy_Heron_to_Intrepid_Ibex_.28for_developers_and_bug_reports_only.29
<BUGabundo> anyone knows that bug, on intrepid that removes the minimize/close/maxize from nautilus/metacity ?
<jonnymind> thanks all! bye :-)
<jonnymind> I am on my way
<shanepardue> Intrepid Alpha? Couple days maybe?
<BUGabundo> devs are to busy with hardy point release
<BUGabundo> and there is a bug on the sheadule sites
<shanepardue> Ahh, so is there a new date for the alpha release?
<BUGabundo> on the hardy one, it says a date, and on intrepid there is a mention of hardys .1 on another date
<BUGabundo> no new date at this point
<BUGabundo> at least, not one that I know
<BUGabundo> and not one the wiki
<shanepardue> Thanks! I was wondering if I'd see it..and from what I've heard dist-upgrading to it right now will break?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> nooooo
<BUGabundo> hardy IS SAFE
<shanepardue> hardy to intrepid is?
<BUGabundo> only intrepid is a two face coin game
<BUGabundo> most certanly
<BUGabundo> if you need your system, be ware..
<BUGabundo> a dist upgrade is not for you
<BUGabundo> dought it should be safe to try on a vmware or virtualbox machine
<shanepardue> well, this would be a separate partition, but you think I'll end up bricking the partition?
<BUGabundo> can't say
<BUGabundo> didn't try that
<BUGabundo> there was a time where bug on grub left testers with now bootbal system
<shanepardue> I'll stick with the VB setup then :)
<shanepardue> Thanks for your help!
<BUGabundo> who is responsible for ubuntuguide.org?
<BUGabundo> that page is full of errors
<DanaG> I recently had foomatic-filters break printing on my system.  Luckily, I had the old deb in my apt cache.
<BUGabundo> really DanaG?
<BUGabundo> I've just seletecd that package for upgrade
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> should I remove it?
<DanaG> Just make sure you can find the old .deb somewhere.
<BUGabundo> hardy CD?
<BUGabundo> lol
<DanaG> If the new one breaks it, you can manually 'sudo dpkg -i the_old_deb.deb"
<DanaG> CD won't have it, but the mirrors should.
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> I just cancled the donwload
<BUGabundo> will try it another day
<BUGabundo> let me look at another package to see if it is broken
<DanaG> I was getting "foomatic-rip" failing.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> synaptic will not let me unmark it
<DoYouKnow> BUGabundo: what architecture did you do a dist-upgrade on?
<BUGabundo> 64 bits
<DoYouKnow> ok
<BUGabundo> didn't do a dist upgrade
<BUGabundo> been doing a few packages upgrade from hardy
<BUGabundo> nothing BIG or vital
<BUGabundo> found out that metacity is a bit cranky
<BUGabundo> but don't see a bug for it
<BUGabundo> need to colect more data and report it
<BUGabundo> lots of dependicies failing on KDE packages... :(
<BUGabundo> can't try the new dolphin
<BUGabundo> the bummer, is that I reported a bug against encfs
<BUGabundo> and it was marked as invalid
<BUGabundo> when it should be a real bug, and warn ppl, while upgrading
<BUGabundo> many ppl will lose their stuff that is encripted...
<BUGabundo> found that metacity bug: #238049
<crdlb> BUGabundo: gtk-window-decorator needed an update for the latest version of metacity
<DoYouKnow> what is the probability that dist-upgrade will fail entirely at this point?
<DoYouKnow> does it have redundancy
<DoYouKnow> ?
<DoYouKnow> I'm in virtualbox
<allenon> can anyone tell me of a place to find what's included in the 3.64gb dvd version of Ubuntu64?
<allenon> i'm just not sure why it's so big in size
<allenon> err..test?
<WelshDragon> Boo
<DoYouKnow> DoYouKnow: 0 Apt-get "god": 1
<mphill> is it too much bad ju ju to release alpha1 on friday the 13th?
<Ekushey> mphill, good question ;)
<ryancr> is there any daily isos of intrepid yet? if so where can I find them
<WelshDragon> Nope ryancr
<ryancr> WelshDragon: thanks, ill wait for alpha 1 then
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-14
<CraigW> hi
<daschl> hey guys, where can i get the alpha1 ?
<ethana2> daschl: is it out yet?
<ethana2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ethana2> the link on that page isn't up yet
<daschl> thats why im asking
<RAOF> It got delayed, because it needs to be bootable/installable ;)
<daschl> thx 4 info :D
<DanaG> winecfg
<DanaG> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winecfg.distrib.exe": Module not found
<DanaG> I dpkg-diverted winecfg, but I am calling /usr/bin/winecfg.distrib with an absolute pathname... so why is it looking for .exe?
<Luckrider> is there anyone that can help? I am having trouble with some private torrents, and I found out the most likely problem is a firewall some where, is there one that is automaticly configured with a freash install of ubuntu? I am thorughly confused on how to open up port 6881 and 4444 to allow ktorrent to upload and report that upload. any help is appreciated
<kahrytan> What kernel will ibex use
<crimsun> likely a 2.6.26 base.
<kahrytan> I wonder if my tv tuner driver being in kernel would fix my linux issue
<crimsun> what linux issue is that?
<kahrytan> I cant run my tv tuner and my graphics card together
<kahrytan> when using xgl.
<crimsun> likely not
<kahrytan> It confuses the tv tuner for graphics card
<crimsun> you haven't broached xorg.conf for that?
<kahrytan> Of course, its nvidia  card but driver isnt the issue
<kahrytan> Since I did a live cd boot and find out live cd listed my tv tuner as graphics card.
<kahrytan> (suse live cd)
<kahrytan> and X does hard lock when it tries to load when enabling nvidia/xgl
<crimsun> I generally avoid Xgl, compiz, and Nvidia, but I'm just stupid.
<kahrytan> I figure Linux/X is trying to load nvidia driver w/ tv tuner card
<kahrytan> Im thinking, if kernel has driver for tv tuner, it might now confuse it
<kahrytan> not*
<kahrytan> ianc,  Hello
<kahrytan> No alpha release yet?
<s0ullight> i think i'll upgrade :D
<DanaG> Ooh, a 2.6.26 kernel!
 * DanaG wonders what SAUCE is.
 * DanaG wonders what's new in 26... but waits for lum package (for audio drivers).
<Oli````> DanaG: aww now I want to upgrade >_<
<Oli````> Not going to though... I remember the month of hell when I moved to Hardy at Alpha 1
<jtechidna> I usually wait until alpha 3 or 4
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/135886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135886 in pidgin "Pidgin should refresh active accounts after coming back from suspend/hibernate" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-15
<ethana2> I am so eagerly awaiting the first alpha
<ethana2> after all, working a codebase with no bug finders is like working on a car engine in the dark
<ethana2> I like to think I'm good at finding bugs with all my crazy corner cases ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ethana2: i was thinking, more like working on a car while someone is trying to drive it down the highway..
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Luckrider> does anyone know the command to get my lappie to go into search mode for bluetooth devices?
<Luckrider> is there anybody actove here?
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, I need a little hint on getting to mount a memory card inside a Motorola ROKR z6 in KUbuntu Hardy
<_ZeuZ_> !motorla z6
<ubottu> Factoid motorla z6 not found
<DanaG> Argh, trying to play a DVD.... and getting Buffer I/O errors out the wazoo.
<asisak> Hey elkbuntu, is it possible that you provide Intrepid in the Ubuntu Counter? Many thanks in advance :)
<ripps> Is it possible to install the Intrepid kernel in Hardy?
<asisak> ripps: theoretically, why not? In practice why on earth :)?
<ripps> asisak: 2.6.26 is supposed to have a lot better performance, especially with flash.
<ripps> 0r at least, that's what I've heard.
<asisak> why with flash?
<ripps> I don't know
<ripps> I wanted to see if it was true myself.
<ripps> But I can't find any debs or repositories for 2.6.26, except with Intrepid.
<asisak> Sure. I would try to build the kernel in a hardy pbuilder
<ripps> I would gladly install from Kernel-PPA, but they haven't bothered to compile anything yet.
<ripps> How do you use hardy pbuilder? I don't think I've ever used it before.
<ripps> Is anybody using Intrepid yet?
<asisak> sure
<asisak> ripps: apt-get pbuilder and download the interpid source package
<ripps> I usually at wait until Alpha 4, the earliest, before I upgrade.
<asisak> ripps: This all on Hardy, I mean
<ripps> I usually avoid compiling my own kernel, I always seem to get segfaults with lengthy compiles.
<marko-_-> etal14
<DanaG> Any ETA for 2.6.26 linux-ubuntu-modules package?
<DanaG> I actually need that more than -restricted-modules, since I can build nvidia (my only "restricted" driver) on my own.
<WelshDragon> Hey, is OpenVPN failing to install from apt a known bug?
<conb123> hi im having a really annoying problem in ubuntu 8.04 i want to play some games but whenever i activate my graphics drivers the audio makes small looping beeping sounds and i want to be able to hear whats going on in my games. Any ideas?
<ethana2> #ubuntu: the noisiest channel on freenode.
<jrib> conb123: support for 8.04 in #ubuntu
<shirish> hi all, anybody knows which package which is just like gnucash but is more good-looking, its in Intrepid as well.
<shirish> nvm its called homebank, going to give a spin
<DanaG> Wow, it just took Pidgin literally 20 minutes to realize I'd suspended and resumed the computer, before it updated my AIM status.
<DanaG> 20 minutes!  That's ridiculous!
<Turski> so sad
<alex_mayorga> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alex_mayorga> how to jump on the Ibex already?
<pheeror> you have to change source manually
<darthanubis> if you have to ask it might not be advised?
<pheeror> update-manager -d doesn't work at this stage, but do it only on your testing machines
<alex_mayorga> I know the change sources way, just wanted to know if the update-manager path already requiered testing or something
<Kano> hi, is anybody using the intrepid kernel?
<_ZeuZ_> Hey guys, until last boot I had it all working lovely,now no matter what network I choose, it deauthenticates itself with reason 3 (according to dmesg)
<_ZeuZ_> what can be going wrong?
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-08
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'd want to know how to use the ath5k driver in karmic.
<m_tadeu> does anyone know something about wifi leds? mine doesn't light up
<RichardWolfVI> m_tadeu: They somethimes don't, it's a known issue as far as I'm concerned
<m_tadeu> RichardWolfVI: but, is there somewhere that I can check?
<RichardWolfVI> m_tadeu: try intaling linux-backports-modules
<RichardWolfVI> *installing
<RichardWolfVI> brb
<m_tadeu> I'm also having problems with the brightness buttons...they don't work
<macvr>  hi all.... anyone has used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<macvr>  hi all....has anyone used the e4defrag tool to convert all the ext3 files to ext4?
<peabody> has anyone compiled a 32-bit kernel with the experimental 64-bit memory and IO resources enabled?
<shadeslayer>  bug #105380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105380 in linux "Serial port stops working after suspend" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105380
<catweazle> peabody: you mean with PAE-extensions?
<peabody> no. that's the 64GB high memory support
<peabody> which is a stable feature
<peabody> if you run make xconfig you'll see there's an experimental option to use 64-bit memory and IO resources
<peabody> which I assume is testing as a replacement to PAE
<catweazle> new stuff
<catweazle> for me
<peabody> do you use PAE?
<catweazle> no longer
<peabody> did you have problems with it?
<peabody> or did you just switch to 64-bit build
<catweazle> no problems, i use the script from Kano to build proper packages
<peabody> what do you mean?
<catweazle> he has it not updatet für 30er
<catweazle> it's a automatic build script
<catweazle> you can ask him in #kanotix for the kernel & script
<peabody> but are you running with PAE enabled?
<catweazle> no longer, run it only for testing but many other people do
<catweazle> it's easy to run on laptops, better as 64bit
<peabody> interesting well I'm going to do a compile with te 64-bit enabled and if it fucks up, I'll check out this script and switch to PAE
<peabody> thx
<catweazle> goof luck
<peabody> thx
<rww> !ohmy > peabody
<ubottu> peabody, please see my private message
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....how can I configure the touchpad? The tap is not working
<m_tadeu> anyone? touchapad? :) how is it configured?
<jussi01> m_tadeu: have you tried running gsynaptics as root?
<jussi01> iirc, it needs to be root to write to the config files
<m_tadeu> ahh good point
<m_tadeu> I'll check on the next boot ...thanks
<jussi01> m_tadeu: its not really acceptable practice to cross post across channels, hence my comments before
<m_tadeu> got it ;)
<m_tadeu> is anyone having problems with acpi? my brightness buttons are not working
<peabody> is there a way to build the kernel using custom flags during the install?
<peabody> like from a live cd
<peabody> nevermind
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> I have virtually no icons on the desktop since upgrading this morning ..using the run command to launch apps . Error looks like this,  http://www.pastebin.ca/1451815
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Machtin> hm.. can't upgrade kde-icons-oxygen..
<BluesKaj> Machtin, yeah , I tried to remove and then reinstall , but now i have no icons whatsoever ...have to use the run cmnd to launch apps ...so don't do what I did :)
<Machtin> :) thanks for that advice
<Machtin> guess i'll just ignore it and hope that it'll fix itself
<BluesKaj> I'm sure there are others who have or will have the same prob and then the devs will be notified ...not in the mood for lauchpad today
<Twigathy> ooo, shiny new vlc today!
<robin0800> Twigathy: Yes but dosn't work here Open a the file menue and it crashes
<Twigathy> >_K<
<Twigathy> I'll give it a test...
<Twigathy> works here, robin0800
<FFForever> how come svn was compiled without http support
<macvr> ikonia: pls change the channel topic... it still shows the UDS :P
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<ikonia> macvr: huh ? what's up
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system if you use it. | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 1 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1 | This is NOT a generic chat channel
<macvr> ^ thats better  :)
<FFForever> who is the package manager for svn?
<kklimonda> FFForever: in Ubuntu Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> and in debian Peter Samuelson <peter@p12n.org>
<FFForever> kklimonda, so i should just email the Ubuntu Ubuntu Core Developers requesting svn to be built with http support?
<BUGabundo> FFForever: better file an wish bug
<BUGabundo> and even better upstream it
<FFForever> upstream it?
<BUGabundo> the wishbug
<FFForever> how do i do that file the bug with debian?
<BUGabundo> via mail or an app whose name escapes me now
<kklimonda> reportbug -B debian
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with Power Button ? mine doesn't work
<BUGabundo> not sure its ACPI or FUSA bug
<FFForever> BUGabundo, same
<BUGabundo> FFForever: ??
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: does it work for you ?
<FFForever> BUGabundo, my power button does not do anything
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> filling a bug
<BUGabundo> just not sure if it is ACPI or FUSA
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it doesn't but i still use JJ ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: really??? UPGRADE NOW. its an order
<BUGabundo> ;)
<BUGabundo> wait it doesn't work on JJ??
<BUGabundo> it worked for me in KK until a week ago
<kklimonda> it's probably something else then
<kklimonda> i never use it ;)
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> for suspend, hibernate, reboot, and shutdown
<kklimonda> i use fast-user-switch for it
<BUGabundo> now I have to do the geek way: sudo halt/reboot/ pm-suspend
<BUGabundo> I don't like mice!
<kklimonda> hehe
<robin0800> BUGabundo: Rats are worse!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> humm it could be related to changes on gnome and device kit too
 * BUGabundo checks auth logs
<BUGabundo> #-devel is even quieter then we are ... not good
<yoasif> is anyone using gloobus in karmic?
<yoasif> should i do this update? http://paste2.org/p/252808
<BUGabundo> here is another one:
<BUGabundo> anyone is able to do click on tab on laptops touchpad?
<yoasif> BUGabundo: haha, long running bug for me, saw it on jaunty even
<BUGabundo> not me
<yoasif> i "fixed" it with a preferences.fdi
<BUGabundo> I notice it on KK
<BUGabundo> just last week
<yoasif> BUGabundo: you can add to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/368985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368985 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "Upgrade to Jaunty (from Intrepid) disables touch to tap Acer Aspire 4530" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yoasif> BUGabundo: it is NOT upstream, as i already talked to them
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<yoasif> BUGabundo: you may also want to update the description after you have added your own info
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> thinking about it
<BUGabundo> *if* it's the same bug
<BUGabundo> HW bugs _should_ be filed separetally
<yoasif> BUGabundo: i'm guessing it is, in all honesty, but yeah... maybe it's the same issue being reproduced on many machines? do we have the same model touchpad?
<BUGabundo> I'll file a new one and then link to that one
<BUGabundo> let me lspci it
<yoasif> BUGabundo: any idea who to talk to about this bug? haven't received much love in a while ;)
<BUGabundo> acually lsusb
<BUGabundo> bryce maybe?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu to take a look at another X bug
<yoasif> As of tomorrow's daily builds (assuming they build successfully,
<yoasif> anyway), GRUB 2 will be the default boot loader for new installations,
<yoasif> pursuant to the grub2-as-default discussion at UDS.
<yoasif> woo hoo!
<BUGabundo> I just read it from jorge
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-June/000573.html
<yoasif> i got the email from colin
<BUGabundo> xfree86-driver-synaptics:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo> I dougth that is the cause of my tap bug
<yoasif> BUGabundo: not using synaptics at all? lol
<BUGabundo> xorg-driver-synaptics
<BUGabundo> xorg-driver-synaptics:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> not that either
<BUGabundo> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.1.1~git20090510-1
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with optical drives not mounting after hibernate/resume?
 * BUGabundo today is file as many bugs as you can day
<FFForever> BUGabundo, i would be happy to just hibernate/sleep XD
<FFForever> it has never worked right for me...
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> but I use ...
<BUGabundo> pm-utils and
<BUGabundo> uswsusp
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-09
<kikov> FFForever, did you solved it?
<kikov> the subversion http problem
<FFForever> kikov, yeah i used an unofficial git repo :)
<kikov> would you mind to give me the line?
<kikov> I tried to recompile the package with -disable-neon-check-blahblahaba
<kikov> but it complains about berkeley db 4.0.14...
<FFForever> for django?
<kikov> it seems the package is b0rken
<kikov> for subversion
<FFForever> i didn't recompile svn i just used git to download django :)
<kikov> or it just compile in the developer box
<FFForever> i didn't attempt to recompile svn since my cpu sucks
<cwillu> yoasif, tap to click being disabled is a know regression, I think it's already been fixed though
<cwillu> s/know/known
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo 
<yoasif> cwillu: hmm, is there a master thread for it? i can test it by removing my preferences.fdi file and post my results
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu on the back
<BUGabundo> cwillu: then I need to mark my bug as dupe
<cwillu> well, my tap to click worked in jaunty, broke in karmic, sec, let me get the bug
<cwillu> heh, I see like 12 dupes already :p
<cwillu> bug #378391 is mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378391
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/384968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384968 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "no tap to click" [Undecided,New]
 * BUGabundo tells the bot to dupe my bug to master one.
 * BUGabundo SUDO tells the bot to dupe my bug to master one.
<kikov> wow... I had to do a patch on subversion package :P
<yoasif> cwillu: my bug occurred in intrepid > jaunty as well, but i'll give it a shot
<cwillu> yoasif, then you had a different bug
<cwillu> or two bugs
<yoasif> cwillu: well, let's see what happens when i reboot heh
<cwillu> yoasif, I don't know that it's actually been merged yet, you might need the packages from https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive/ppa
<cwillu> on the other hand, I don't know that that ppa is actually safe to use :p
<cwillu> anyways, I'm tired, I've got grain dust in my eyes and nose, and grain chaff everywhere else
<cwillu> I'm taking a shower, and going to bed :p
<BUGabundo> bye cwillu
<dtchen> yes, the tap-to-click is known
<dtchen> i mentioned it to alberto at uds
<dtchen> it's fairly easily worked around using xinput
<maxb> kikov, FFForever: Rebuilt subversion packages are in my PPA if you like
<kikov> I'm finishing compiling
<kikov> thanks
<kikov> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/maxb/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<kikov> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/maxb/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<kikov> ??
<kikov> maxb, how did you solved the Berkeley DB problem?
<yoasif> cwillu: no good, no tap to click for me
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: what's the transmission PPA with 1.7 ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/backports for < JJ ;)
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bortis/+ppa-packages
<BUGabundo> is it any good ?
<kklimonda> did he updated to 1.7x?
<BUGabundo> yep
<kklimonda> then sure
<kklimonda> hmm.. where is 1.71 in his repo?
<kklimonda> oh, svn
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: alread 1.71 was released
<kklimonda> so it's a bit out of date
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> its moving fast
<BUGabundo> so yours is newer?
<BUGabundo> can you branch it?
<kklimonda> yeah, I'm uploading package now
<BUGabundo> don't really want new users to get ALL those updates you have
<BUGabundo> maybe make a new PPA ?
<kklimonda> you use karmic anyway
<BUGabundo> not me
<yoasif> https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt-nightly/+archive/ppa good to throw into sources.list?
<kklimonda> yoasif: it's empty.. ;)
<yoasif> kklimonda: what's the ppa for transmission karmic then :p
<BUGabundo> yoasif: last time I checked that, it had no packages
<kklimonda> yoasif: transmissionbt is more or less official
<kklimonda> yoasif: but it's falling behind for now
<yoasif> ok gotcha
<yoasif> ive got 1.61, it's nice, saw some ui improvements
<maxb> kikov: No Berkeley DB problem here
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i can copy all transmission packages to my default ppa as I don't use it anyway
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: since now LP allows an user to make manu PPAs for branchs
<BUGabundo> it makes it so much easier to keep stuff
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but it doesn't allow disabling, renaming nor deleting them
<yoasif> bah have to reboot for my preferences.fdi to take effect
<maxb> s/reboot/restart hal and X/
<FFForever> maxb, where id your ppa
<maxb> FFForever: My LP id is the same as my nick :-)
<yoasif> kklimonda: when a ppa doesn't show an entry for karmic, that means that i probably shouldn't use it, right?
<kklimonda> yoasif: it means that there was no package built for karmic in this ppa
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/ppa
<kklimonda> packages should be uploaded soon
<Polarina> When can I expect having gcc-4.4?
<dtchen> it's already in karmic.
 * Polarina has 9.10.
<Polarina> Where's the restart button on 9.10?
<DanaG> heh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/251349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251349 in update-manager "show new version even if changelog is not available" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG>     - always disable version number range of the changes in the      details (LP: #251349)
<DanaG> disable... version number?  =
<DanaG> yay for evince change:     - Disable bouncing during scrolling
<DanaG> " 60_1024x600_gtk*.c.patch: Add scrolled bars into account dialog,        pounce windows and preference window when screen height is less than 600."
<DanaG> hmm, shouldn't that be when too short, not when <600 hardcoded?
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-May/003983.html
<DanaG> I'd agree with those comments.
<DanaG> yay:   * Build-Depend again on libavcodec-dev to bring back the a52 and    lavcrate plugins, now that the ffmpeg transition is over.
<kklimonda> I'm looking for a user of Karmic and compiz
<scizzo-> kklimonda: why not just ask the question?
<kklimonda> scizzo-: good point - somebody can check if bug 343436 is still in karmic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343436 in transmission "transmission doesn't restore to the same location when using notification area icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343436
<bullgard4> Will there be available a 'man apport-collect'? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145045&page=2
<maxb> Anyone using software raid on karmic? Mine just failed to assemble at boot
<maxb> There were mentions of dm devices which I've never seen before
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<BluesKaj> smbclient can no longer access vista pcs on our network after the latest upgrade ...anyone else affected by this ?
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase that : can access the pc , but not the shared folders
<telexicon> is pulse audio broken again? sound through it has a lot of static
<BluesKaj> dunno about pulse , but alsa uses the drivers for your sound card
<telexicon> BluesKaj, what about the driver?
<telexicon> if i bypass pulse by using OSS
<telexicon> then it works fine
<BluesKaj> do you have alsa ?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal
<telexicon> what
<telexicon> of course i have alsa
<BluesKaj> ok, for some reason, some ppl think pulse replaces alsa
<telexicon> it doesnt
<telexicon> its a daemon that redirects the ALSA apis through itself
<telexicon> as well as the native pulse api
<telexicon> and it has emulation layers for other sound APIs
<telexicon> alsa itself has an OSS emulation layer
<telexicon> if i set an app to use alsa it triggers pulseaudio to start
<telexicon> but not if i set it to use oss
<BluesKaj> yeah, or a wrapper
<telexicon> while making sure pulse isnt running
<telexicon> then it'll go through alsa's emulation layer
<telexicon> but not pulse, and the sound works fine
<BluesKaj> telexicon, try looking in system settings/media and test the sound using the listed drivers for audio. Yesterday after an upgrade , my sound test wasn't working and after rebooting it worked. guess the driver updated it self
<telexicon> its not that the sound doesnt work
<telexicon> its that its all choppy
<telexicon> static
<telexicon> pulse audio is corrupting the sound
<BluesKaj> telexicon, maybe this will help, http://soft-haus.com/blog/2009/02/14/ubuntu-linux-problems-with-pulseaudio-and-alsa-getting-errors-no-available-audio-device-solved/
<joejc> hows stable is it so far?
<telexicon> BluesKaj, why are you telling me this
<telexicon> BluesKaj, it seems your are projecting your own sound issues onto my situation
<telexicon> i have sound, its just got static
<BluesKaj> yeah , i had no sound except static too
<BluesKaj> try ESD , it might help
<telexicon> no
<telexicon> lol
<telexicon> i _have_ sound
<telexicon> i _have_ sound
<telexicon> whatever
<BluesKaj> google chrome for Linux ! http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Pici> BluesKaj: Please do not post offtopic links here or to any other Ubuntu channel. (besides their offtopic specific channels)
<BluesKaj> Pici, you should change your nick's spelling to picky  :)   ... as if there's a lot of action in here right now
<Pici> BluesKaj: It is the channel rules regardless of the amount of activity here.
<yoasif> anyone else seeing this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/385248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385248 in app-install-data-ubuntu "[karmic] bad .desktop file: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/pauker.desktop" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> alg aki vivo?
<BUGabundo> preciso de um concelho, meus amigos
<BUGabundo> oopps. wrong channel. sorry
<thekorn> hi yoasif, I'm not running karmic, so I cannot reproduce this one,
<thekorn> yoasif, but you have choosen the wrong package, it is most likely not a bug in app-install-data-ubuntu,
<thekorn> yoasif, can you please change the taget to 'pauker'
<thekorn> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<BUGabundo> yoasif: what's up ?
<yofel> yoasif: confirmed, but indeed wrong package like thekorn said.
<thekorn> I think there is a "[Desktop Entry]" missing in the first line of pauker.desktop
<yofel> thekorn: indeed
<yoasif> thekorn: fixin
<yoasif> oh you guys got it already, thanks :)
<yoasif> BUGabundo: not much, how about yourself
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I meant about your prob
<BUGabundo> but ok. i'  fine. a bit of rain now...
<yoasif> yeah same here... problem isn't much of an issue, just a small error in a package i don't even use
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> great
<trask4> hey, about when is it expected karmic to be usable? just fedora usable, dont need to be all ubuntu standard
<BUGabundo> trask4: humm about 2 days after release
<BUGabundo> :)
<charlie-tca> I don't think it gets fedora usable, since fedora is really completely different distribution/OS
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: humm same OS
<charlie-tca> OH! yeah
<charlie-tca> I just don't know what fedora usable is, I guess. I only use Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: you have to perdon him. english aint his native language
<trask4> i can live with it, as long as my native tounge isnt frensh
<charlie-tca> agreed, trask4
<BUGabundo> lo
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> so trask4 what exactly is your question?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: xub Q: should all .desktop missing files be filed as bugs?
<trask4> but what will i miss out on except mms support wich is half the intention other than the nice name
<charlie-tca> yes, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> I tag them for the menu team
<BUGabundo> with which tag?
<charlie-tca> desktop-file
<charlie-tca> "The bug requests the addition/fix of a .desktop file. "
<charlie-tca> It gets them noticed pretty quick
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> will past that along to our LoCo xubuntu users
<charlie-tca> Please do. The sooner they get reported and tagged, the sooner they get fixed. Most are are change in the line that says "only in gnome"
<BUGabundo> we have two karmic users eheh
<yoasif> only two?
<charlie-tca> You HAVE two!
<charlie-tca> I upgraded to karmic, but lost all my sound now
<charlie-tca> That means I got four karmic users already?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: install pavucontrol and check sinks
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu normally doesn't even put out an image before alpha 2
<BUGabundo> mine were set to the wrong one
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks
<yoasif> stupid sound
<BUGabundo> one is upgrade the other clean install
<yoasif> is xubuntu going to be less gnome dependent this time around?
<BUGabundo> oops now I remember
<BUGabundo> just lost ONE of them
<BUGabundo> laptop died :(
<BUGabundo> last week
<BUGabundo> but he did manage to file a few bugs on it
 * Twigathy has a single machine running Karmic - his desktop! :>
<charlie-tca> yoasif: probably not, since if the app works, Xubuntu will use it. Being a gnome app does not make it resouce intensive
<charlie-tca> Oops, now we are down to three? that was fast...
<yoasif> charlie-tca: running the gnome daemons does -- see some of the reviews comparing debian xfce edition and xubuntu
<yoasif> i personally don't care too much, since i don't use xubuntu, but i have seem complaints
<charlie-tca> aware of them. Sometimes, it is the easiest to maintain, though
<yoasif> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090427#feature
<charlie-tca> Well, ease of use and installation, verses speed
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: lolol
<yoasif> installation is simple using the standard ubuntu/debian tools no?
<charlie-tca> It is being worked by the Xubuntu development team. THere is hope
<BUGabundo> I guess you should check popcon and see the xubuntu seed for karmic
<charlie-tca> Installation of debian with xfce is harder, I thought
<yoasif> as far as ease of use, xfce seems plenty easy for me :)
<BUGabundo> !popcon
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<yoasif> charlie-tca: there's a cd that does it -- i thought the debian installer was dead simple
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> I thought you were not running xfce
<yoasif> i'm not
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: eheh one more !
<yoasif> i'm using GNOME right now, but that needs some speed improvements too
<yoasif> hoping that the 10 second boot initiative helps with that
<charlie-tca> Does that debian installer install Xfce?
<charlie-tca> I did not think it did. I think you have to install it later?
<yoasif> [   ] debian-501-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso.torrent 13-Apr-2009 03:30   26K  on http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.1/i386/bt-cd/
<dupondje> aptitude doing weird, it sometimes just stops outputting ... it keeps running, and finally completes then, but suddenly no more output :s
<Machtin> humm.. is there any good pdf-editor? (opensource..)
<BUGabundo> Machtin: only know one and it aint that good
<BUGabundo> dupondje: can't reproduce
<Machtin> i see.. wanna tell me the name anyway? :)
<BUGabundo> Machtin: can't remember the name
<BUGabundo> other wise I would already have
<Machtin> kk, will try pdfedit then
<Machtin> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> oka
<BUGabundo> I thinks that may be it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I'm lost! trying to find a search in popcon and I FAIL
<charlie-tca> I can't even load it yet
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> 3018  xubuntu-desktop                53375     0     0     0 53375 (Xubuntu Developers)
<charlie-tca> So, that should be Xubuntu installations? How do I get karmic?
<BUGabundo> I'm trying to find that now
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop                 818295
<BUGabundo> so there are 16x times ubuntu users form xubuntu
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> That is expected
<charlie-tca> OTOH, how many installed Ubuntu then installed Xubuntu?
<yoasif> does anyone know if https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa is broken?
<yoasif> ah not broken, but no new nvidia drivers
<yoasif> anyone know a ppa for the latest nvidia drivers?
<yoasif> hmm
<BUGabundo> bbl
<yoasif> maybe this is it... nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 - 185.19.1~really185.18.14-0ubuntu0
<dupondje> BUGabundo: got it like half of the time here :s
<maxb> What populates /dev/disk/by-*/ ?
<dupondje> udev
<maxb> I though udev, but in that case, how can it contain symlinks pointing to device nodes that do not exist!?
<dupondje> no freaky id :)
<maxb> One of my partitions has suddenly decided to become invisible to udev :-/
<maxb> Debugging boot-time udev is hard :-/
<maxb> How are you supposed to read its logs!?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I bypassed it by changing the log location to /
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzMxMg
<DanaG> hmm.... one bummer about grub2: no "savedefault" feature!
<maxb> hggdh: ?
 * maxb finds that karmic + software raid == badness
<yoasif> anyone use transmission here?
<yoasif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/385334 if you use transmission, see if you can reproduce it...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385334 in transmission "[karmic] removing download items makes property window useless" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> maxb, I changed the udev startup to write the file on the root (in my case I have multiple FSs)
<hggdh> so I could find out what happened. But this was in early Jaunty
<maxb> udev seems to write to syslog or the console, not a file?
<LordKow> yay finally grub2 as default
<DanaG> I hope they implement a friggin' savedefault feature.
<DanaG> That's one reason I refuse to use grub2 right now.
<DanaG> No way to have it default to whatever I last booted.
<LordKow> hell, we could implement that ourselves. piece of cake to add
<LordKow> sorry for language wasnt thinkin :P
<LordKow> im thinking under advanced options of ubiquity you could select grub legacy instead of grub2
<DanaG> Oh, and it would be good to have the grub2 package set up both grub-pc and grub-efi.
<DanaG> Like Fedora does.
<DanaG> Is there any way to do savedefault with grub2?
<ak4d7> whenever i restart or logout my settings are gone
<cwillu> DanaG, they just added that feature to svn like a week ago, I don't know that our snapshot would have it yet
<cwillu> I kinda get the impression that the grub2 people are offended that distros package up a somewhat-random svn version
<DanaG> Which feature... the savedefault, or the "both versions"?
<cwillu> although their approach to releases lease something to be desired (namely, a release)
<cwillu> the savedefault
<DanaG> ah.  Cool.
<cwillu> they bit my head off when I asked in irc :p
<DanaG> I also see that the KMS PPA doesn't do R600 KMS... bummer.
<DanaG> Even without Plymouth, KMS is a great help... gives native usplash.
<cwillu> DanaG, #ubuntu-x might be able to give you some info about 4600
<cwillu> r600 rather
<DanaG> oddly enough, grub2 EFI shows itself centered on-screen, not stretched.
<cwillu> LordKow, I'm unconvinced that grub2 is such a good idea while the grub2 devs themselves aren't willing to make a release :)
<yoasif> cwillu: hey, it needs testing :)
<cwillu> yoasif, then they should tag recent as a rc or beta :p
<cwillu> I mean, it's not like we don't have man-centuries of experience telling us that keeping the development process hidden from real world concerns is a bad thing :p
<cwillu> (we're talking about grub2, right? :p)
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-10
<cwillu> DanaG, was that you saying the volume control/brightness control osd's were annoying when at max or minimum? with the flashing and all?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> And laggy as all hell.
<cwillu> looks like it works properly now for that at least
<cwillu> I can hold fn-right down for minutes, and fn-left works immediately
<DanaG> Have they gotten rid of that blinking?
<cwillu> same for volume
<cwillu> looks like
<cwillu> doesn't blink here any more
<DanaG> Hmm, does it still lag if you try to change volume rapidly?
<cwillu> nope
<cwillu> not at all
<DanaG> cool.  That was one of my biggest gripes.
<DanaG> For quodlibet, I may just file a bug report on that specific app's behavior.
<DanaG> If you're at the first track, and skip back multiple times, it sends multiple track-change bubbles for the same, first track.
<yoasif> kklimonda: any chance you are around?
<kklimonda> yoasif: sure
<yoasif> kklimonda: i can't seem to install danpei
<yoasif> in karmic
<yoasif> http://paste2.org/p/255477
<kklimonda> looks like it's really old package
<kklimonda> last time modified in hardy
<yoasif> hehe yeah, i don't even care, but i saw a post on ubuntuforums, and i was trying to help someone with it... but i can't install it obviously
<coz_> yoasif,  is he set on this particular application?
<coz_> yoasif,  there are far more recent image viewers that doe the same thing  and more
<yoasif> coz_: i'll send you to the thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182909
<coz_> yoasif,  seems like a lot of effort
<coz_> :)
<yoasif> hey, just wanted to bring it up, it's not like i'm in love with the package :)
<coz_> :)
<coz_> yoasif,  understood  I have several apps that no longer install at all  because the requre outdated libraries
<coz_> nvidia drivers workin gon karmic?
<coz_> working on
<yoasif> yeah working for me, was having some issues before
<coz_> cool
<yoasif> seems to be fixed in recent updates
<yoasif> grub2 works on my machine which is cool
<coz_> I notice here  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1   that english language support is not installed by default  has that openoffice thing been fixed>?
<yoasif> audio is still f'd for me
<yoasif> coz_:  i think so, oo seems to work fine for me
<coz_> yoasif,  mm  I may try it soon  not sure.... I have to compile my audio driver anyway
<coz_> yoasif,  cool
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<yoasif> coz_: yeah install it, it's working for me, mostly :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: works for me
<coz_> what about compiz
<BUGabundo> yoasif: audio finally working for me
<BUGabundo> I was without audio for 3 weeks
<BUGabundo> just VLC audio not working no idea why
<yoasif> coz_: compiz is working... i had some issues with nvidia + compositing, but it seems to be fixed now
<coz_> yoasif,  very cool
<yoasif> BUGabundo: good news on the audio.... did you ever have the stuttering/crackling issue?
<BUGabundo> sure did
<Cameron> hi.. i'm trying out grub2, and managed to get it to work on jaunty, both chainload and native.  This was done using a separate hdd for /boot since my root partition is ext4 on lvm.  Now, I wish to test using /boot on my root partition.  I reconfgured /boot to be a normal folder, and ran this : grub-install /dev/sda  I received this error "error: Unknown metadata header" followed by grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `Ubuntu-jau
<Cameron> nty'
<Cameron> then this Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<Cameron> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<BUGabundo> Cameron: humm AFAIK grub2 is only supported in karmic
<Cameron> BUGabundo: not according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<BUGabundo> cheking
<BUGabundo> ok good to know
<BUGabundo> Cameron: but you need to talk to colin
<BUGabundo> and he aint here
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-devel
<Cameron> ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> maxb: ping
<BUGabundo> maxb: so you are in favour of conventional units and not SI ?
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a noise-cancellation plugin for ALSA for array microphones.
<macvr> * i wish someone would make an equalizer plugin for ALSA/pulseaudio...
<DanaG> Or make a UI for it, at least.
<DanaG> There already ARE equalizer plugins.... but not with a UI.
<macvr> DanaG: how do i change the equalizers?
<DanaG> I don't know that myself, actually.
<macvr> :(
<macvr> DanaG: offtopic... how did u do this? ""[06:56] * DanaG wishes""
<DanaG>  /me
<DanaG> that's how.  =þ
<macvr> ah , i was doing  it wrong !
 * macvr slaps forehead!
<hiredgoon> fuxk facebook
<maxb> Does anyone know what might be broken that clicking "Computer" in the gnome menus results in a dbus NoReply error?
<maxb> Happens in one of of my Karmic machines, but not others
<Crazyguy> has anybody had a problem with karmic playing music cd's with rhythmbox where the playing stops for about a second every 10 or so seconds?
<Hew> Crazyguy: I'm having that problem with my media library. I don't know the bug # but I'm sure there is one.
<Crazyguy> Hew, ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo> anyone with failing resume from suspend to ram?
<BUGabundo> good afternoon everyone
<BUGabundo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: eheh
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, is it true Karmic is the next LTS after 6.06
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> next LTS shall be either 10.04 or 10.10
<BUGabundo> with more ods on 10.04
<BUGabundo> there was some discussion in trying to set it close to debian release, but since they are much more relaxed then us,
<BUGabundo> the current idea is to user our own schedule for the time being
<BUGabundo> apw: are we going with -30 or -31 for KK ?
<apw> karmic is aiming for 2.6.31.  expectations is that that would release in time to settle for beta
<BUGabundo> apw: thanks
<apw> BluesKaj, the LTS after 6.06 was 8.04 ?
<BUGabundo> grrr miss read what BluesKaj asked
<BluesKaj> apw , I'm referring to the 5yr LTS . The last one was dapper 6.06
<BluesKaj> however long ago dapper was .. it was just when I started experimenting with Linux
<BUGabundo> apw: did usb 3.0 already landed on any kernel ?
<apw> BluesKaj, Hardy was a 5 year LTS
<apw> well 3.5 on desktop, 5 on server, the same as dapper
<BUGabundo> apw: Hardy is a 3 year Desktop LTS, and 5 for server
<BUGabundo> 3 or 3.5 ? LOL
<apw> and as far as i know dapper has those same rules?
<apw> looks like 3 is the official number, my mistake
<BUGabundo> np
<apw> so i think i am sane in saying the LTS following dapper was hardy
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and next should be 10.04
<BUGabundo> apw: did usb 3.0 already landed on any kernel ?
<apw> not that i have heard of no
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I read on some blog, upstream already had it in
<BUGabundo> just not sure into what RC
<apw> if so then it'll be in the karmic kernel when it releases
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> need to get more intel on that
<apw> nothing obvious in there
<henke> I am having some Pulseaudio problems, most apps work fine with pulseaudio, but firefox gets "Connection refused" and pulseaudio doesn't even log a connection attempt. Anybody seen anything like this?
<BUGabundo> apw: http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/first_driver_for_usb_3_0
<BUGabundo> henke: on karmic?
<BUGabundo> please go to #ubuntu-audio-help and ping dtchen
<apw> BUGabundo, i see nothing in linus' tree nor in the lkml archive so far
<BUGabundo> henke: wit which FF?
<BUGabundo> apw: "Greg Kroah-Hartman already queued the patches for Kernel 2.6.31, "so  Linux users should have official USB 3.0 support around September 2009."
<apw> yeah so they will hit in the -rc1 timeframe
<henke> BUGabundo: yes, karmic, with 3.0.10 and 3.5.
<apw> not in .30 where we are as of now
<BUGabundo> apw: ok. I'll let my friend know
<BUGabundo> henke: no idea. you have to wait for dtchen to help you out
<apw> BluesKaj, yep looking at my sources both dapper and hardy have the same support spread, three years for desktop and five for server installations
<henke> BUGabundo: thanks
<apw> BluesKaj, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for the absolute dates
<BluesKaj> actually dapper wasn't my first adventure with ubuntu, it was hoary ...yeah that's it . I tried to run it on a 233mhz /6gig hdd pc some colleages rescued from the dumpster at work :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> when we go back more then one release I have lots of trouble associating codenames to versions
<BUGabundo> so horray was what? 5.10 ?
<charlie458> hi there, i was in here about a month ago trying to find what package a certain font was in, someone gave me the correct command but i've forgotten it
<BUGabundo> charlie458: logs?
<charlie458> BUGabundo, re-installed OS and lost them, forgot to back them up :(
<BUGabundo> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<BUGabundo> charlie458: done
<charlie458> BUGabundo, thanks :D
<charlie458> i'll search
<charlie458> ty BUGabundo i found it
<BUGabundo> charlie458: great
<henke> where did asoundconf go in Karmic? different name? just removed? it was in alsa-utils before
<BUGabundo> I think it was removed
<BUGabundo> some time ago
<BUGabundo> droped upstream
<henke> does anything replace it?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> pulse?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> pavucontrol
<henke> well, it was convenient to toggle alsa redirection to pulseaudio
<henke> I was going to turn that off to get sound for some flash stuff, which I wrote earlier that I have problems with
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but it works here
<Assid> hey
<BUGabundo> Assid: hey
<Assid> how goes it
<maxb> Hrm. devicekit is not endearing itself to me so far
<BUGabundo> maxb: lots of changes to it recentely
<BUGabundo> don't be admired of lots of breakage
<BUGabundo> until it setles
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-11
<maxb> Is there any way to convince gparted to *only* resize a partition, *not* move it?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> move how?
<BUGabundo> maxb: you always have CLI like parted
<maxb> unless the manpage is lying, the parted CLI has no support for resizing ntfs
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> bouas noutes
<nixternal> how do you bring Ubuntu out of standby mode?
<nixternal> Kubuntu I hit my moon button and it works
<nixternal> doesn't work in ubuntu though
<Sarvatt> hit any keyboard button?
<nixternal> doesn't work, I have even mashed them all
<wirechief_> ctrl+alt+sysrq+r  ctrl+alt+sysrq+s  ctrl+alt+sysrq+e  ctrl+alt+sysrq+i  ctrl+alt+sysrq+u ctrl+alt+sysrq+b   will fix it, youll reboot though. nixternal
<nixternal> wirechief_: heh, I just push the reset button one the front of the box, a lot easier on the fingers :)
<yofel>  nixternal: alt+sysrq+[kreisub] (each letter individually like wirechief_ said) will try to kill x then try to stop all running programs, sync the disks and umount them before rebooting - which should greatly reduce the probability of filesystem errors ;)
<nixternal> nothing on ubuntu+1 system for me to care about it...but I did try restarting x and it didn't work before
<DanaG> wait a bit between those.
<knopper67> What's going on? Why can't I see anyone's messages?
<zniavre_> bonjour / good morning
<zniavre_> im still unable to install 173.14.16 driver with 2.6.30 kernel,  someone did it ??
<skyjumper> anyone have FF 3.5 doing the correct font hinting?
<skyjumper> compiled with system cairo + a patch, did the fontconfig thing, no luck
<LordKow> anyone been using banshee lately?
<pvandewyngaerde> i have updated my grub, it said it was installed correctly. How can i check if i am using grub 2.0, it still says 1.96
<yofel> pvandewyngaerde: 1.96 is grub2
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, nice, i can see the logic in that
<pvandewyngaerde> and what was the version number of the previous one ?
<yofel> pvandewyngaerde: you /could/ check that easily yourself in synaptics or with 'apt-cache policy grub' in a terminal ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> thx
<Machtin> hm.. i got a problem with the nvidia-driver.. the ubuntu one won't work.
<zniavre> 180 or 173  ?
<Machtin> so i downloaded one from the nvidia-site.. but it says it wants another gcc, because i need to compile with the gcc the kernel was compiled with
<Machtin> 180
<zniavre> they are supposed to work , you can ignore the warning about gcc
<Machtin> 185 iirc is the one from the nvidia page
<Machtin> oh, ok.
<Machtin> will try, gimme a sec
<zniavre> 173 does not compile at all (by the way)
<Machtin> humm.. it says it can't find my kernel tree or something.
<Machtin> need to get the headers, i guess?
<zniavre> for sure if you are using .run
<Machtin> which package is that? (sorry.. i only got one tty atm.)
<zniavre> linux-headers-2.6.29-02062904-generic   sorry i got only this kernel you should put the one you are using (uname -a)
<zniavre> im on jaunty right now .
<Machtin> strange enough i got 2.6.28.
<Machtin> but there's some 2.6.30 stuff installed o.O
<zniavre> you need to reboot maybe ?
<yofel> Machtin: then you're probably not using the newest version and apt removed the headers of the old one during the update
<Machtin> humm.
<Machtin> is that possible without wanting to do it? O.o
<Machtin> oh.. or i didn't update grub and got the kernel.
<Machtin> might that be possible?
<Machtin> haha :) i guess it might
<Machtin> let me reboot, brb.
<Machtin> okay, that's strange.
<Machtin> update-grub said it found 2.6.30-kernels..
<Machtin> but they won't appear when i boot
<yofel> what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst look like?
<yofel> just check that they're in there
<Machtin> they're not.. just adding
<Machtin> i don't need the uuid line, do i?
<yofel> o.O update-grub should have added them, did you edit your menu.lst manually? then sometimes update-grub might fail
<Machtin> i am editing right now :)
<Machtin> update-grub has failed.. i ran it with sudo
<Machtin> and it said "editing menu.lst", then i checked.. but there were only 2.6.28 kernels
<Machtin> just wondering whethere i need the uuid-line and what to put after /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-8-generic in the kernel line
<yofel> well, the kernel needs to know where to find your root partition ;)
<Machtin> oh i see.. the id doesn't change.
<Machtin> my bad
<Machtin> okay, wish me luck.
<yofel> well, gotta go now, if it doesn't work try installing the headers for your running kernel with 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and debug your grub later, hope you'll get it to work. Bye!
<Machtin> thanks guys :)
<AnAnt> Hello, the boot messages that are on tty8 , don't they get logged to any file ?!
<dupondje> Is it a known bug that aptitude just stops outputting ? :s
<cdE|Woozy> hm, if you maximize a window and then minimize it, the context menu for that window in the window list shows two restore options
<rleeds> Anyone know how to manually install a panel applet? I can't figure out what --prefix to use for configure such that it will show up in the "Add applet..." dialog.
<cdE|Woozy> does anyone know which package I should file a bug against?
<dobre_zuo> hi
<dobre_zuo> what repo should i add to karmic? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<dobre_zuo> jaunty is compatibile?
<charlie-tca> dobre_zuo: I use the virtualbox-ose from the repositories
<thekorn> can somebody on karmic please test some python code for me?
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193561/
<thekorn> this dies with a glib error on jaunty, and I would like to know if this is fixed in pygtk 2.15
<crdlb> "glib error"?
<thekorn> *** glibc detected *** python: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000001614850 ***
<BUGabundo> thekorn: hi
<BUGabundo> what do you need?
<crdlb> that's glibc, not glib :)
<crdlb> completely unrelated
<BUGabundo> hi crdlb. long time no see
<crdlb> hi
<thekorn> crdlb, sorry my bad
<BUGabundo> thekorn: still need me to test?
<thekorn> BUGabundo, yes, copy the contetn of the paste above to a file and run this file with python yourfile.py
<thekorn> crdlb, ok, so what kind of problem does it indicate? here is the complete output to the terminal: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/174479/terminal.log
<crdlb> a bug in pygtk
<BUGabundo> ok
<crdlb> clearly something's getting freed that wasn't supposed to be
<thekorn> ok, and this is why I would like to know if it is fixed in pygtk 2.15
<BUGabundo> 7fbe63596000-7fbe63796000 ---p 00008000 08:01 295863      Aborted (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> pastebining now
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193623/
<crdlb> it won't get magically fixed if you don't report it :)
<thekorn> super, and it looks like it is not fixed
<BUGabundo> bah
<thekorn> sure, I will report it now
<BUGabundo> should have read the top
<BUGabundo> not just tail
<BUGabundo> bad bad man
<crdlb> it's get_application_info that appears to be buggy
<thekorn> yes,I agree gtk.RecentInfo.get_application_info() is broken somehow
<thekorn> thanks BUGabundo and crdlb
<BUGabundo> thekorn: I'm mad at you :(
<thekorn> BUGabundo, I'm ignoring your pastebin ;)
<BUGabundo> right :\
<BUGabundo> thekorn: here is what you may want http://paste.ubuntu.com/193628/
<thekorn> super, thanks
<BUGabundo> touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/apt/periodic/update-stamp': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> this is not good!!
<knopper67> Is my usermode corrently set? I can't see anyone's messages. can an admin help me with this?
<BUGabundo> knopper67: where? here on irc?
<knopper67> yeah
<BUGabundo> I can see your last message
<BUGabundo> both of them actually
<knopper67> but I cant see anyone elses...wierd
<knopper67> except yours...for some reason
<Twigathy> sure the channel isn't just idle? ;)
<hggdh> knopper67, ping
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: when isn't this # idle ??
<BUGabundo> :)
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: ahhh, just wait 'till the first beta comes out, a pile of people install it and then it wipes firmware on peoples CD drives or something =)
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: then it'd be teeming with users :)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: "is it out ? is it out ? "
<Twigathy> *grin*
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: "is it safe to instal?"
<Twigathy> heck, I know it's not 'safe' but my desktop isn't exactly mission critical, so I'm running Karmic on it :)
<ethana2> Twigathy: I dual boot two 'buntus at all times
<ethana2> Ubuntu and Ubuntu+1
<Twigathy> ethana2: I can fall back to 9.04 - I nfs boot and there's a copy of my old / lying about :)
<BUGabundo> I roll +1 once stable comes out
<BUGabundo> on my mai laptop
<BUGabundo> where all my life is
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I tried testing without upgrading, but it don't work for me
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: what ?
<charlie-tca> Can't test karmic without upgrading to it. and this is my primary machine
<knopper67> irc is still being retarded, I can barely see any messages on ANY channel...
<charlie-tca> Are they too light colored?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: might see if knopper67 has color set for very light messages
<BUGabundo> looks fine to me
<BUGabundo> knopper67: try mibbit.com
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: no other machine where you can put xub karm on ?
<charlie-tca> sure, but this is the one I actually use. It makes it easier to test everything if I use it a lot
<charlie-tca> I suppose at some point though, I will have to wipe it and go to ext4
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> need to get a new HD
<BUGabundo> and backup all my other disks
<BUGabundo> guess I'll have to get 2x1.5TiBs
<charlie-tca> That's what I keep thinking to, except mine are only 400GB
<BUGabundo> humm my bigger one is 500GiBs
<BUGabundo> and one 640 for MemUp a multimedia disk
<BUGabundo> then I have all the smallers ones
<BUGabundo> 320, 200, 160, 120, 80, 60, 40
<BUGabundo> too much stuff lying around
<charlie-tca> heh, That's the problem.
<BUGabundo> need to merge it all
<BUGabundo> and just keep two sets of backups
<charlie-tca> Mine start at 4GB, though
<Twigathy> currently in use for me, 1GB CompactFlash, 4GB CompactFlash, 200G IDE, 6x500GB SATA, 4x200GB SATA, 4x640GB SATA
<Twigathy> and yet I'm still low on disk c_c
<BUGabundo> wow
<charlie-tca> That seems wrong. OTOH, I started with a 65MB hard drive
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I startted with NO HD
<BUGabundo> two floopies only
<charlie-tca> I learned to keep it clean
<BUGabundo> then a 4MiBs and latter a 20MiBs disk
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Twigathy> well, I have all my DVDs, uncompressed, on them for a start :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ethana2> Twigathy: .iso files?
<ethana2> way to go :)
<BUGabundo> knopper67: I see you entering
<knopper67> yeah, I can see your messages, just not anyone elses, this is weird.
<LordKow> well on the + side of things today, latest banshee git has a working rhythmbox migrator/importer :)
<knopper67> anyone know if the intel drivers are finally fixed (I mean actually fixed) in karmic?
<BUGabundo> 1     libacl1                        1119282 117180 964854 36586   662 (Nathan Scott)
<BUGabundo> am I the only one thinking this is strange stats?
<BUGabundo> !popcon
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<BUGabundo> how can that be the TOP packaged installed?
<charlie-tca> Could it be the one package that every distro uses?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> but would it be the only one?
<charlie-tca> don't know why it would be
<charlie-tca> But, I don't know why it couldn't be, either
<charlie-tca> crap, five bugs against alpha2
<DanaG> odd... my USB audio device is not giving any audio.
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001112.html
<DanaG> I see... since I changed the device ID of the device itself.... it thinks it's the wrong device.
<DanaG> Is there a way to force snd-usb-audio to treat a device with one ID, as if it had a different ID?      I changed my "Audio Advantage SRM" device to use the ASUS Xonar U1 device ID, so I could use Asus's better Windows drivers... but now it doesn't work in Linux.
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001112.html  --- Basically, I need to force it to apply this quirk.
<DanaG> If I can't fix that... I'll end up having to change the device ID every time I change OS.
<knopper67> I don't exactly like the idea of Pidgin being replaced...what was it being replaced with again?
<BUGabundo> what!?!??
<BUGabundo> replaced!?!?
<BUGabundo> empathy?
<BUGabundo> didn't read the spec for that
<knopper67> What, you didn't hear about that? The news has been all over the place a while ago...
<BUGabundo> I've been tracking the blueprint
<BUGabundo> and it states nothing on that
<knopper67> Meh, the only thing empathy has that pidgin doesn't is voice/video support. So I guess that's a good thing then...
<BUGabundo> and that doesn't work
<BUGabundo> right kklimonda?
<BUGabundo> oh wait he is not hre
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<knopper67> Voice/Video doesn't work yet? Hmm...maybe it won't be replaced afterall!
<BUGabundo> well last time I tried it with kkl he couldn't see me
<BUGabundo> and we had lots of trouble with audio
<BUGabundo> care to test it again with me knopper67?
<knopper67> Yeah, it's still considered alphaware at this point....
<charlie-tca> Supposed to be pidgin to empathy and rythym to banshee?
<knopper67> can't test it, don't have mic or a webcam...
<knopper67> no big deal to me overall.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<knopper67> I HATE BANSHEE, why do they keep loading up on mono? It's getting ridiculous...
<BUGabundo> knopper67: CoC! please...
<BUGabundo> let not get the HUGE ML discussion here too
 * BUGabundo is pro Mono
<charlie-tca> I am not either way, I just things that work
<BUGabundo> that too
<knopper67> I'm just against the tech behind it, not the program itself...
<knopper67> and the patents...
<BUGabundo> mono ..
<BUGabundo> damn ill shut up
<BUGabundo> take it private if you really want
<BUGabundo> this is not the place
<knopper67> >no more mono, okay, I understand
<knopper67> So is alpha 2 out now? I saw some wiki updates the other day...
<BUGabundo> not yet
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I could not reproduce bug 386033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386033 in macchanger "after install macchanger -> erro : subprocess post-install script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386033
<charlie-tca> It installed and removed clean for me
<knopper67> It's june 11th, and the schedule said it would be released today.
<charlie-tca> (in 9.04, too)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: thanks
<BUGabundo> do you have any tip to place on the bug to help the user?
<BUGabundo> guess it should be converted to Answer?
<charlie-tca> I got nothing. I installed using apt-get install, ran macchanger in a terminal, and removed with apt-get remove
<charlie-tca> It could still be valid, on his hardware
<charlie-tca> even though there is only one bug against macchanger in launchpad...
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> no idea what caused it
<BUGabundo> and the user is not so unexperienced
<charlie-tca> strange thing, that one is.
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-12
<yoasif> cwillu: around?
<BUGabundo> haven't seen cwillu all day
<yoasif> cwillu: never mind :)
<cwillu> poek poke
<cwillu> was in the smallest town in saskatchewan all day
<cwillu> surprisingly, very good wireless :)
 * cwillu pokes yoasif_ 
 * cwillu would poke BUGabundo if he was in the channel :/
<cwillu> install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information.
<yoasif_> cwillu: had a question about launchpad, bugabundo helped me
<cwillu> that's no fun :p
<changturkey> anyone running kubuntu karmic?
<yoasif> everyone
<changturkey> kubuntu, not ubuntu
<yoasif> ah
<yoasif> not me, not a fan of kde
 * Jeruvy ^^
<ethana2> karmic koila, eh?
<ethana2> well, I don't know what that is, but I suppose it sounds fearsome
<ethana2> maybe this release is australian or something
<ethana2> Ubuntu Karmic Koila Alpha 2 | Ubuntu <http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2>
<TheInfinity> ethana2: perhaps its just an animal with k in beginning :p
<ethana2> well, the last one was mythical, so why not
<ethana2> ;)
<ghindo> I don't have to enable UXA if I'm running Karmic, right?  It's enabled by default?
<ethana2> ghindo: I think EXA is still default
<ethana2> they want to work out more bugs in UXA before making it the default
<ethana2> check the release notes
<Sarvatt> there is nothing besides UXA on intel in karmic anymore
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> Sarvatt: interesting
<matrixblue> Which alpha are we at now?
<yofel> matrixblue: alpha2
<matrixblue> oh nvm I see the topic now
<billybigrigger> well i said i would contribute to jaunty and i didn't do eff all last cycle, im gonna help this time around :P
<ghindo> Sarvatt: So I don't need to edit Xorg.conf to add UXA?
<Sarvatt> nope ya dont, it'll ignore anything else you put if you do :)
<ghindo> Sarvatt: That's what I thought.  Thanks!
<ethana2> ghindo: sorry, I must have misread something
<ethana2> So, it seems different memory managers are better suited for different kinds of gpu hardware..
<ethana2> Do you suppose nVidia will be able to deliver KMS on 9.10?
<ghindo> How is KMS working out for everybody?
<Sarvatt> 99.99999999% chance it wont ethana2 :)
<crdlb> ethana2: I'm a bit confused by that statement; do you mean nouveau?
<crdlb> s/statement/question/
<ircnickiuse> wtf? seriously? will 9.10 desktop have PAE in kernel?
<ircnickiuse> why the fuck doesn't 9.04 desktop have PAE in kernel? is there a reason?
<yofel> !language | ircnickiuse
<ubottu> ircnickiuse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system if you use it. | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 2 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 | This is NOT a generic chat channel
<ircnickiuse> yofel, any views on PAE inclusion in a society where all pcs being sold for desktop are being sold with 4gfb of ram. and by all I mean some, and by some I mean I have no idea
<ethana2> I get all these technologies confused
<Sarvatt> ..and all of those desktops sold with 4gb of ram are x64 compatable?
<ethana2> I just know I don't like proprietary BIOSes cause their defaults are always terrible
<ircnickiuse> Sarvatt, and very little software is released 64bit versions
<ethana2> it'd be cool if Ubuntu could automatically install coreboot.
<Sarvatt> i think you're thinking of windows there :)
<virtuald> it'd be cool if coreboot could run on more motherboards
<ircnickiuse> ok, on topic with +1
<ethana2> virtuald: yeah..
<ircnickiuse> what work is there ok wiki or elsewhere of the new look and feel?
<Sarvatt> you can install the server kernel on jaunty for PAE on i386, pretty sure I read there was going to be a PAE option for i386 in karmic with the server kernel moving to x64 only
<ircnickiuse> Sarvatt, I know, because I did this, and it screwed the hell out of my system. and by screwed the hell out of, I mean, it was ok and didn't affect it at all, but forced a restart that screwd my sound, when in reality, I didn't need to restart if it wasn't for that PAE, and I could have finished testing
<billybigrigger> k i just upgraded to karmic...now i had a raid1 setup with sda1 and sdb1 with my root partition on sdc
<billybigrigger> now after the upgrade SDB is root, and sda1 and sdc1 have become the raid drives.....
<billybigrigger> my question is now that my raid disks don't automount...where do i configure this?
<billybigrigger> now i have to manually start the array with sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<billybigrigger>  and then mount /dev/md0
<epimeth> ahoy!  this is more a kubuntu+1 question, but that channel is locked, so.... I don't have update-manager so I can't update-manager -d ..... can I just change all "jaunty" to "karmic" is my apt sources and run a dist-upgrade?
<eMyller> epimeth: "Karmic is NOT RELEASED" @ topic
<DanaG> Here's something I'm curious of:  why does Ubuntu's pavucontrol show my sound card as just "USB Audio", but Fedora show the real-ish name of "Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Roadie"?
<DanaG> The former name is from aplay -l, the latter is from lsusb.
<epimeth> eMyller: I know.... I want to test it out!
<nhasian> i thought alpha2 was going to have empathy instead of pidgin
<ethana2> nhasian: is Karmic going Empathy?
<myself> how is karmik koala treating you
<bazhang> myself, this channel is for those testing karmic; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghindo> Is anybody using KMS?
<ethana2> Is there a channel for ubuntu+1 PPC?
<ethana2> our ports are always in such rough shape..
 * ethana2 looks for it
<ethana2> would it be -powerpc+1 or +1-powerpc ?
<bazhang> ethana2, just #ubuntu-ppc iirc
<ethana2> bazhang: yeah, looks like it..
<nhasian> ethana2, thats what i read but i guess they havent yet switched to empathy as of alpha2
<ethana2> bazhang: no daily liveCDs for 9.10 PPC?
<nhasian> anyone try pairing a bluetooth mouse with alpha2?
<billybigrigger> anyone know of a way to get thunderbird working with indicator-applet?
<billybigrigger> or is this something mozilla has to incorporate?
<nhasian> billybigrigger, yeah i think mozilla needs to incorperate it
<billybigrigger> meh
<billybigrigger> goodnight
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> just sucks having to have thunderbird in the bottom panel
<billybigrigger> on minimization, would be nice to dock in the system panel you know
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to restart sound?
<nhasian> i filed my first bug report, can anyone check if i did it properly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/386224
<billybigrigger> i had sound working, i was listening to music all night
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386224 in bluez "[karmic] unable to pair with MS bluetooth Laser Mouse 8000" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> now i go to watch a movie and i can't get sound working in anything, movies, music, totem or vlc
<nhasian> billybigrigger, if you log out and then log back in does it fix the sound?  No need to reboot, just log out
<billybigrigger> your bug report looks ok
<billybigrigger> can you reproduce the bug?
<billybigrigger> you might want to paste some lsub or dmesg outputs for other debugging aswell
<nhasian> well it happens to me consistantly.  i am hoping someone else can reproduce it as well to confirm it
<billybigrigger> logout fixed it
<billybigrigger> actually no it didnt
<billybigrigger> i had logout sound and login sounds
<billybigrigger> nothing in vlc
<nhasian> billybigrigger, i think thats from pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> music works
<billybigrigger> must be vlc
<nhasian> doesnt vlc have a pulseaudio plugin?
<nhasian> billybigrigger, make sure you have vlc-plugin-pulse installed
<billybigrigger> is that new in karmic?
<billybigrigger> i just upgraded today and this is the first time using vlc since
<nhasian> nope i used it in jaunty as well
<billybigrigger> well vlc worked fine in jaunty without it
<billybigrigger> but thanks
<billybigrigger> that worked great
<nhasian> great i'm glad it fixed it
<nhasian> you reminded me to install vlc too
<nhasian> now for hellanzb
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> now i can watch some tv eps before bed, thanks!
<billybigrigger> and goodnight all
<billybigrigger> ooh
<billybigrigger> finally vlc is fixed!!! the video window is in the same window and the control bar
<billybigrigger> awesome! haha
<nhasian> question will it be okay to install a program from someone's ppa using their jaunty package if they dont have a karmic one?
<maxb> probably, but not necessarily
<DanaG> Depends on what the package is.
<DanaG> oh yeah, does nvidia 185 (or whatever) work on Karmic?
<nhasian> DanaG, so far i used the jaunty repos for Gnome-Do and LottaNZB and they are working in Karmic
<DanaG> Those are non-system-level apps; should be fine.
<DanaG> Things like Xorg would be the things to avoid mixing.
<nhasian> thanks that makes sense
<DanaG> what is lottanzb, anyway?
<nhasian> its just a front end for hellanzb binary newsreader
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Just tried the Xinput2 stuff... with MPX.
<DanaG> I must say... it rocks.
<DanaG> Now... is there a way to attach the same keyboard to two different places?
<nhasian> your speaking greek to me
<DanaG> my speaking greek to you?  =þ  -- tease on the "your"
<nhasian> what is Xinput2 and MPX?
<nhasian> i'm on a roll.  I added another bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/386239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386239 in ubuntu "[karmic] unable to mount fat32 filesystem via usb" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> ah, MPX -- Multi-Pointer X.
<nhasian> whats the purpose of that?
<DanaG> google it, and you'll find some amusing-ness.
<DanaG> okay... but the apps aren't USING mpx.
<nhasian> are usb thumbdrives supposed to be auto-mounted in /media/cdrom0?  or is that a bug?
<DanaG> That's a bug.
<nhasian> wow 3 bugs i ran into tonight.  alpha2 really IS as buggy as they said :)
<nhasian> DanaG, I saw the youtube video of MPX.  it looks really neat but i cant imagine a real life scenario where it would be useful
<DanaG> hmm, it might be useful for teaching people how to do things.
<DanaG> No more fighting over the mouse -- just guide the person around with the "other" pointer/
<DanaG> .
<nhasian> kinda like remote desktop
<DanaG> Yeah.  Though apps right now tend to deal badly with it.
<DanaG> Like, trying to draw in gimp locks up compiz or metacity.
<BUGabundo> bons dias
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BUGabundo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<vaibhav> anybody know how to convert koala desktop cd to alternate cd, I downloaded Desktop cd for alpha1
<vaibhav> sorry alpha 2
<jpds> vaibhav: You can't.
<BUGabundo> vaibhav: as jpds said, you can't!
<BUGabundo> do you really need it ?
<vaibhav> yeah
<vaibhav> it took several hours(8 to be precise ) to download it
<vaibhav> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/965134.html
<BUGabundo> errr
<vaibhav> here it is mentioned of doing it somehow using jigdo
<BUGabundo> that a while
<BUGabundo> I just got several dailis, cds, dvds, 32 and 64bis
<BUGabundo> took me less then 4h
<BUGabundo> but I use rsync
<BUGabundo> vaibhav: do you have a previous alternate cd?
<vaibhav> I am in a 3rd world country where connection are very slow
<vaibhav> no I don't have alternate cd
<BUGabundo> maybe you can use rsync and just get the diffs
<vaibhav> is there a way of using it somehow to minimize the download from internet
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> there is the minimal cd
<BUGabundo> its only 8MiBs
<BUGabundo> but you still have to download all you need to install, aafter
<BUGabundo> since when is UNR an ISO??
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<m_tadeu> hi all
<m_tadeu> how can I make the wifi button to work?
<BUGabundo> ola m_tadeu
<BUGabundo> on karmic?
<m_tadeu> yup
<BUGabundo> what wifi card?
<m_tadeu> athreos ar5bxb63
<BUGabundo> ahh those
<m_tadeu> hehe those
<BUGabundo> try enableing backports and instaling the backpor modules for the kernel
<BUGabundo> if that doesn't work
<BUGabundo> download and install mainline kernel
<BUGabundo> !mainline | m_tadeu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<BUGabundo> m_tadeu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<m_tadeu> mainlie kernel? never heard about it
<m_tadeu> backports modules are already installed
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> see you soon
<m_tadeu> not that...I already had them installed before this boot
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> then try mainline
<Pici> Er, there won't be anything in backports on Karmic.  Also, this could be due to the hal depreciation noted in the alpha2 notes.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> haven't read those yet
<BUGabundo> mail back log
<Pici> See /topic
<BUGabundo> let me see it
<BUGabundo> well at least that explains why I lost my Power button
<m_tadeu> so should I just install devicekit-power?
<m_tadeu> does it take care of the wiki enable/desable button?
<m_tadeu> another question is
<m_tadeu> the brighness control sometimes doesn't work
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with sound in flash?
<BluesKaj> on which browser , billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> firefox
<billybigrigger> 3.0.10
<billybigrigger> is this a known issue?
<billybigrigger> sound is working for every other aspect on the system, but not in flash
<billybigrigger> is there a firefox/flash/pulse plugin i need to install or something i am missing?
<billybigrigger> because sound wouldn't work for me yesterday in vlc unless i installed vlc-plugin-pulse, which was a new issue to me in karmic
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, I think it might be (k)ubuntu-extracodecs
<billybigrigger> im pretty sure i have that installed
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> nope, no such package
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<billybigrigger> im running gnome
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<billybigrigger> already installed
<BluesKaj> obviously you have flashplugin-nonfree
<billybigrigger> yeah
<daubers> Evening peeps, how unstable is Karmic at the moment (other than the obvious very)
<JorgeJorgesson> daubers: Karmic works fine for me.  No issues yet.
<BluesKaj> daubers, not too bad , the odd frozen or disappearing cursor
<BluesKaj> unresponsive apps , sometimes
<daubers> BluesKaj: Might start testing that then. No longer have any urgent need for my computer so happy to help test :)
<maxb> daubers: I think it's fairly good, though I'd be wary if you have software raid
<maxb> or any raid or devicemapper fancyness, actually
<lifecurbed> gnome notifications - I'm currently using ubuntu 9.10 x64 and I was trying to find the best way to have growl-esque notifications when using pidgin, firefox, etc. I've tried mumbles, but it doesn't seem to work properly on ubuntu x64.
<daubers> maxb: Nope, bog standardy laptop
<Sarvatt> lifecurbed: have you tried the firefox-notifications package?
<Sarvatt> sorry, firefox-notify
<daz_> Hi guys, hoping someone can point me in the right direction here :)
<daz_> I've been using ubuntu for a few years now, and have recently gotten into python and have been writing programs at work
<daz_> I'd like to try and get involved in some wider ubuntu development, with python
<daz_> so if anyone can suggest some decent wiki's about getting involved and any suggestion for python packages that need hacking for karmic that'd be great :)
<lifecurbed> sarvatt : nope, not yet. I'll check that out though. any solutions for pidgin?
<lifecurbed> sarvatt : sorry - i meant to erase the pidgin thing
<lifecurbed> sarvatt : pidgin has built in notifications that look wonderful :)
<Sarvatt> pidgin has a libnotify popup plugin that uses the same thing as the firefox-notify
<Sarvatt> should be installed by default? probably the one you are referring to
<Sarvatt> ah package is pidgin-libnotify
<dupondje> Touchpad click broken @ Karmic ? ;)
<yofel> dupondje: yup, bug 378391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378391
<dupondje> owkej :D
<dupondje> the pain of using Alfa :p
<dupondje> yofel: also having some 'buzz' sound comming from my computer, its weird :P
<yofel> hm, don't know about that. Iirc they changed something in alsa for better power saving. Now I get clicks when the card get's turned on/off ^^
<Sarvatt> kind of not a bug in the sense that being disabled by default when a touchpad has multiple buttons is by design upstream, but ubuntu carries patches that force it enabled by default that arent applied to the latest package in the archive
<Sarvatt> synclient TapButton1=1 enables it, or can use gpointing-device-settings until it gets fixed though
<dupondje> trying :D
<dupondje> btw, how can I enable CTRL+V to paste ?
<yofel> Sarvatt: thx, didn't know that XD
<dupondje> gpointing-device-settings doesn't work imo :s
<Sarvatt> dupondje: should be working by default that way, are you talking about in a specific app that changes it? (like in gnome-terminal its defaulted to control shift v instead and you can change it in the profile preferences)
<dupondje> thats what I needed to know :) it was indeed only in gnome-terminal
<Sarvatt> works great here, i love gpointing-device-settings :D someone was saying it wasnt installing an icon for them though if thats what you mean
<Sarvatt> can make one manually pointing to /usr/bin/gpointing-device-settings or just run gpointing-device-settings in terminal if thats the problem
<dupondje> no, tapping is enabled in gpointing-device-settings, but its not workin :D
<Sarvatt> ahh gotcha, yeah now that i look there isnt even a enable or disable tapping option in there is there lol
<Sarvatt> i like it for the multi finger options :D
<Dominik> yellow, I need to dowload the full dvd where can I get it?
<dupondje> www.ubuntu.com/testing ?
<Dominik> i thought hey were dvd, sorry
<Dominik> im haveing problems in 8.04 that seem to be resovled in the 9.10 kernal
<BUGabundo> dupondje: Sarvatt discussing the tab bug on karmic??
<BUGabundo> its dead. and reported and triagged
<BUGabundo> Dominik: what version? jaunty (stable) or karmic (devel) ?
<Sarvatt> tab bug?
<Dominik> dunno
<Dominik> i need the latest kernal .30
<Dominik> i belive
<Dominik> i dont even want to install 9.10 I just want to grab the kernal
<Dominik> is there an alternative location to download 9.10 the cdimag.eubuntu.com is kinda slow
<dupondje> Dominik: if u just need other kernel
<dupondje> try http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> Dominik: you can install the latest kernel on stabel relases too
<dupondje> u can just get you a newer kernel there :P
<BUGabundo> its called Mainline
<Dominik> well I don't know what to do, maybe you can help
<Dominik> i have 8.04 but no internet since it doesn't recognize me ethernet adapter
<Dominik> this is supposed to be fixed in the latest kernal
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<BUGabundo> try this then Dominik
<Dominik> i was going to burn the cd and add it to the software sources then I should be able to install kernal
<Dominik> oh nice
<Dominik> can you help me installing the kernal?
<BUGabundo> just follow what says there
<BUGabundo> you download the version you want for your arch!
<Dominik> k, i need the 2.6.30 but there are several versions.. ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> use the one on the bottom LOL
<Dominik> ?
<BUGabundo> put all in a folder
<Dominik> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<BUGabundo> Dominik: using 32 or 64 bis?
<BUGabundo> *bits
<Dominik> 64
<Dominik> i7
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-source-2.6.30_2.6.30-020630_all.deb
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-image-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630_2.6.30-020630_all.deb
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/linux-headers-2.6.30-020630-generic_2.6.30-020630_amd64.deb
<Dominik> wow, overwhelming me here : (
<BUGabundo> get this debs and put them into a folder
<Dominik> k
<BUGabundo> Dominik: just 4 links dude
<Dominik> got it lol
<Dominik> how come this server so much faster then the cdimage.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> less load?
<Dominik> k got em all, let me check
<Dominik> k, what now?
<Dominik> burn on cd?
<BUGabundo> open a terminal
<BUGabundo> no CD need
<BUGabundo> now navigate from the terminal to where ever you stored the debs
<Dominik> these files are not on ubuntu
<Dominik> they are on cent os
<Dominik> ubuntu doesn't connect to the internet
<Dominik> it refuses to recognize that i have an eth adapter
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> then you need to put them on some place you can access from Ubuntu
<Dominik> ill reboot into ubuntu as soon as it has finished writing them to cd
<BUGabundo> why are you putting on CD?
<BUGabundo> is this on the same machine?
<Dominik> ya
<Dominik> ohhh
<Dominik> dammm
<BUGabundo> if so put it on disc and then access from the other OS
<Dominik> i suck
<Dominik> :(
<Dominik> preted im reading it form the hdd :P
<Dominik> alright started up
<Dominik> what do I do
<BUGabundo> now open a terminal
<BUGabundo> now navigate from the terminal to where ever you stored the debs
<Dominik> got it
<BUGabundo> then run
<BUGabundo> sudo dpkg -i linux*
<Dominik> hang on im haveing directory problems
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Dominik> ok, simple operation accompished
<BUGabundo> reboot
<BUGabundo> choose the kernel
<BUGabundo> and let us know
<Dominik> errors were encountered while processing linux image 2.6.30.020630-generic
<BUGabundo> oops
<Dominik> i need to redowload?
<Sarvatt> is it possible you're using ubuntu 32 bit even though your cpu is 64 bit Dominik?
<BUGabundo> shouldn't
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: maybe!
<Dominik> no it should be, id cry if I am
<BUGabundo> I asked him
<Dominik> how do i check
<BUGabundo> Dominik: paste: uname -a
<Sarvatt> what does uname -m say?
<Dominik> x86_64
<BUGabundo> so it 64 bits
<Dominik> k
<Dominik> that file is only 611kb
<Dominik> yea seems right, mhh
<Dominik> bugabundo i can't paste im typing from a windows mashine, my ubuntu has no internet
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> no prob
<Dominik> Linux dominik-desktop 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 27 18:13:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dominik> thats uname -a
<Sarvatt> nothing else in the output that says what the error was when you try to install it?
<Dominik> ok starting from Done.
<Dominik> Selecting previously deselected package linux source 2.6.30
<Dominik> unpacking linux source 2.6.30
<Dominik> ..
<Dominik> setting up linux headers 2.6.30.020630
<Dominik> setting up linux headers 2.6.30 020630 generic
 * BUGabundo poor guy
<Sarvatt> just the image parts are important since it failed on that
<Sarvatt> sorry you have to type it all, yeah :(
<Dominik> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux image 2.6.30 020630 generic
<Dominik> linux image 2.6.30 020630 generic depends on wireless crda however package wireless crda is not installed
<Sarvatt> ah hah
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install wireless-crda then try again?
<Dominik> have i typed enough?
<Sarvatt> yep
<Dominik> i can't sudo apt get I dont have internet :(
<Dominik> :(
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: he doenst have network!!!
<BUGabundo> and how come it depends on that??
<Sarvatt> did you install from an alternate cd? the package would be on there
<Sarvatt> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wireless-crda/wireless-crda_1.7_amd64.deb
<Sarvatt> you can sudo dpkg -i wireless-crda_1.7_amd64.deb after transferring that over
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: it shoulnt be needed!
<BUGabundo> or he can just force ignore for now
<BUGabundo> then again maybe that why is network doenst work
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> Dominik: paste: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<Dominik> k let me try to install that, or
<Sarvatt> due to a change in the way the kernel handles it in 2.6.30 it's needed i'm sure
<Dominik> unable to locate package ubuntu-dekstop
<Dominik> ooops
<BUGabundo> typo
<Dominik> installed 1.102
<Dominik> candiate 1.102
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop
<Dominik> version table
<Dominik> 1.102 0
<BUGabundo> ok so the seed is there!
<Dominik> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo> don't see why it would be missing stuff that depends on -30
<Dominik> GOd i hate apple
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<Dominik> sorry
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> gnome-appearance-properties is borked
<LLStarks> where do i report this? upstream or launchpad?
<Dominik> alright so where to I put this junk so that I can sudo apt it
<Sarvatt> just throw everything into one directory and you can sudo dpkg -i *.deb from terminal while in that directory
<Dominik> $$@F!@ errors were encountered while processing wireless-crda_1.7_amd64.deb
<Dominik> wooot
<Dominik> done
<Dominik> no error
<Dominik> yay
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-13
<Sarvatt> is it just wireless thats not working? can ya not plug it in directly for a few minutes to make this alot easier on yourself?
<Sarvatt> ah phew
<Dominik> sarvatt eth dont work
<Dominik> so now I reboot and pray?
<Sarvatt> yup!
<Dominik> k, shuttin down
<BUGabundo> bye
<BUGabundo> see you on the other side
<Dominik> ?
<Dominik> still here
<Dominik> starting up ... blink blink blink so on, i think its working
<Sarvatt> question though, we're on ubuntu+1 here so you should be on karmic's kernel anyway.. no idea why you're using the mainline kernel in the first place? :D karmic has 2.6.30-9.10 right now that is the same as that one basically so i doubt the problem will be fixed is all
<Dominik> dont speak like that
<Dominik> :(
<Dominik> omg\
<Dominik> no
<Dominik> i have a connection but no internets
<Dominik> ha
<Dominik> yes, i needed to slect the other eth
<Sarvatt> though there was a problem with rt8169 not working when you were in an environment where you had jumbo packets going around fixed between rc8 and .30 release
<Dominik> thank you guys... id take you out but i can't
<Sarvatt> Dominik, when you do a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it should update to the 2.6.30-9.10 kernel thats the same as the mainline one basically with the fix so no need to keep using mainline after that at least :)
<Dominik> don't understand the significance of previous statement please elaborate
<Sarvatt> it'd be funny if you just so happened to be using rt8169 in a gigabit situation though :D
<Dominik> i am?
<Sarvatt> the karmic equivalent to the mainline kernel you just installed is already published and next time you update it'll grab it so you dont need to keep using the mainline one after
<Dominik> na its actually intell dual 82574L gigabit
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: too hard for him
<Dominik> thatks bugabundo, im afraid your right
<Sarvatt> yeah I'm just saying that next time you upgrade your system on karmic it'll get the kernel thats equivalent to the one you just installed so you dont have to keep using the mainline one
<Dominik> great, my fat ass just broke the chair, too excited
<Sarvatt> that didnt help before when you couldnt connect to upgrade is all
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: karmic is too unstable for him
<Sarvatt> ohh he's on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> the 1st hard bug he find gets him stucj
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: seems so
<BUGabundo> or hardy
<Dominik> :(
<Dominik> im on 8.04
<Sarvatt> so there's a problem with intel 82574L in gigabit on 2.6.24 on hardy that needs to be addressed
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bug found?
<BUGabundo> Dominik: can you upgrade to jaunty ?
<Dominik> waats? jouty?
<Dominik> i have to stay below 8.10 cause nividea only realeased cuda drivers for 8.10
<Sarvatt> i'm sure hes just happy to get hardy working now, if anything submitting a bug would be helpful but i dont know how all the automated bug reporting tools work to walk him through it :D
<Dominik> lol
<Sarvatt> thats not true at all, just went through that with someone else :D its just the cuda SDK that they might only release packages for but that works on everything else and cuda works with nvidia binary drivers on all the other releases :D
<Dominik> ok, so um yall are pretty confusing to me, is there anything I need, should be doing right now?
<dupondje> is there btw a nice site with some cool stuff for Ubuntu ?
<Dominik> to i don't know, maybe get it stable? you seem to indicate this kernal is not
<dupondje> just found out Gnome DO :) its uber :D
<Dominik> if i sudo update will it move me to 9.04? because I still need those cuda drivers or all was wasted :(
<Sarvatt> CUDA support is in the nvidia drivers for jaunty and newer, you only need the SDK if you want to develop with cuda but the support for running cuda stuff is in the drivers
<BUGabundo> Dominik: I would burn a cd with Jaunty 9.04 and test
<BUGabundo> dupondje: it LOVE
<Dominik> sarvatt cuda drivers were not yet released for 9.04
<Dominik> and I do need the SDK
<dupondje> it love ?
<Sarvatt> the SDK runs fine under jaunty, I have it working on my machine, it could be the default drivers in jaunty dont have support for it but you can always get them via a PPA or manually installing them if need be
<BUGabundo> dupondje: LOLOLOL IS LOVE
<Sarvatt> really though no harm just sticking to hardy, not trying to talk you into upgrading :)
<Dominik> sarvatt, great id rather stick with the working install :P
<BUGabundo> Dominik: I would burn a cd with Jaunty 9.04 and test the LiveCD. it won't change your system in any way
<Dominik> k
<Dominik> how would I be able to install drivers on a life cd?
<Dominik> but does 9.04 have the .30 kernel?
<dupondje> no
<Dominik> then the eth wont work
<Dominik> ?
<LLStarks> then test the karmic livecd
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Sarvatt> it could have been fixed in the more than a year between hardy's 2.6.24 and 2.6.30 :D
<BUGabundo> !dailies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailies
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Sarvatt> doesnt have to be 2.6.30 specifically most likely
<Dominik> when I read the problems with gigabit it was indicated that the .30 kernel fixed it
<Dominik> mhh, k
<Dominik> alright, well ill leave setting up the sdk to my teammate
<Dominik> ill let him kno to try 9.04 first if it doesn't work hell have to update his kernel too
<Dominik> thanks gusy
<Sarvatt> Dominik: just curious if you dont mind, can you do a sudo lspci -vvnn and put it on pastebin somewhere so i can take a look at kernel changes to the driver and see if anything sticks out?
<Dominik> i do not mind
<Sarvatt> wow huge amount of changes if its e1000
<Dominik> says invalid option --w
<Sarvatt> thats 2 v's
<Dominik> oh, vv
<Dominik> right
<Dominik> wow thats some heavy reading
<Dominik> actually my history doesn't go back far enough to get it all
<Sarvatt> can you see the Ethernet controller: part at least?
<Sarvatt> thats all i really want to see
<Dominik> hang i got it
<Dominik> m7fffd60b
<Dominik> can you get that?
<Sarvatt> wheres it at?
<Dominik> pastebin.com
<Sarvatt> got it
<Dominik> good luck, thanks again
<jws141_> Wow.  DKMS is nice in Karmic.  Just re-built my broadcom wl driver with the new kernel.
<dashua[A90]> I can stop using module-assistant now, I suppose?
<Sarvatt> yep, its handled in the bcmwl-kernel-source package via dkms now, alot easier if you need to use that over b43 for some reason :D
<BUGabundo> bem bou nanar. ate amanha
<dashua[A90]> Sarvatt: Oh yes, it's very nice.
<Sarvatt> hopefully that can start getting included on the livecd's or we can start putting the open source b43 firmware on there, it'd be nice to have wireless out of the box on broadcom :)
<DanaG> grr. damnvidia doesn't support xrandr.
<DanaG> apt-get source libasound2-plugins
<DanaG> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_openoffice-pkgs_ubuntu_dists_karmic_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<DanaG> wtf does openoffice-pkgs have to do with libasound2-plugins?
<DanaG> I know I have some invalid sources... but that shouldn't entirely prevent fetching source!
<DanaG> ugh, now packagekit ppa is blocking it... and now gnome-do ppa is blocking it.
<MTecknology> any ideas here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/194727/
<MTecknology> Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-9-generic)
<dashua[A90]> Sarvatt: Yep.  Broadcom has come some ways in the past year w/ Linux support even though it's a binary blob.  I was using Debian's broadcom source/common packages to keep up with the kernel changes.  This is much nicer.
<MTecknology> is this a bug or did I break something?
<MTecknology> eh... I think I mighta fixed it
<MTecknology> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 380 kB
<MTecknology> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<MTecknology> Anybody have any idea how I can see how long it takes to load my openbox rc.xml config?
<MTecknology> Amaranth: long time no see
<MTecknology> where ya been all my life?
<Amaranth> hiding
<lsmobrian> it looks like my laptop is locked up, i can ssh in and move the mouse but nothing is clickable
<lsmobrian> nothing on dmesg or x.org log
<lsmobrian> any ideas of where to look for what when wrong if it was logged at all
<MTecknology> Hey people... I lost my touchpad and my font is VERY odd...
<MTecknology> any ideas what would cause that?
<DanaG> "This changes is not comming from a source that supports changelogs"
<DanaG> Nice grammar.
<DanaG> I still don't get why Broadcom refuses to allow people to even DISTRIBUTE the firmware.
<DanaG> I can understand not opening things.... but not allowing distribution?  I see no valid rationale for that.
<billybigrigger> MTecknology::: if i recall i remember someone saying its a known bug about the touchpad
<MTecknology> billybigrigger: thanks
<billybigrigger>  bug 378391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378391
<billybigrigger> if that's your bug you should subscribe and give some info
<billybigrigger> if not, file a new one
<MTecknology> that's my exact bug :)
<MTecknology> thanks :D
<billybigrigger> np
<DanaG> Anyone here using nouveau on an NV17 (geforce *cough*4*cough* MX)?
<vaibhav> I just got into an issue after installing playdeb package ,400 uri error on apt update, this thread helped http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908126
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/+bug/383307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383307 in audacious-plugins "Please merge audacious-plugins 2.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dupondje> somebody can accept it ? :s
<dupondje> cause now audacious is broken in karmic
<dupondje> because plugins are the old version and the main package is the new one ...
<vaibhav> I lost my wifi button, nothing happen whne switch it
<badmox> hi i cant update to 9.10 alpha because of /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters  super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<ikonia> badmox: read the topic ?
<badmox> what is about the topic the problem is in 9.04 but the guys in the  ubuntu channel send me in here  but this bug did not be fixt in 9.04
<ikonia> badmox: the problem is with the 9.10 packages - it can't upgrade
<|ns|nR8> how buggy is 9.10? i remember 9.04 wasnt that usable till beta
<|ns|nR8> yeah ill wait
<dobre_zuo> hi
<dobre_zuo> where is the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/194955/http://paste.ubuntu.com/194955/
<TheInfinity> non working firmware?
<dobre_zuo> hmmm
<dobre_zuo> maybe its disabled in bios, brb
<dobre_zuo> re
<dobre_zuo> still the same
<dobre_zuo> it working under sidux
<fosco_> hi
<fosco_> anyone testing grub2? can not find where the config file is
<fosco_> something like the old menu.lst
<geser> dobre_zuo: does the named file exist in /lib/firmware?
<catweazle> fosco_: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<catweazle> is another syntax
<fosco_> catweazle: ok, is all i need to know, thanks
<catweazle> fosco_: also something in /etc/grub.d
<dobre_zuo> geser: this is described hire http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#downloads
<dobre_zuo> In some kernel configurations (users have most frequently reported the problem only with 2.6.9), the default timeout value for the hotplug subsystem is too low
<vaibhav> blender is not workinng properly, neither did yo! frankie any suggestion
<vaibhav> ny1 nything,
<dobre_zuo> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BUGabundo> 11boas tardes
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo , what's happening today ?
<BUGabundo> nothing much
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll be testing openSuse
<BUGabundo> to see if it works better on SiS HW
<BUGabundo> and then compare to mainline kernel
<BluesKaj> 11.1 ?
<BUGabundo> what ever they have
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> don't know much about the distro
<BluesKaj> tried it ...it was ok , nothing earth shaking ..prolly anice distro but the chat support ppl had a lot of attitude , which to my mind wasn't justified :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> we are better?
<BluesKaj> yes , for sure
<BluesKaj> was getting some coffee
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BluesKaj> it's your typical chat where abunch of "linux-kids" go to show off thier linux chops and brag about what they know without really helping. Mind you there were a couple of ppl who were very helpful
<BluesKaj> I ran it for about a week, which is prolly not long enough for a a fair critique
<BUGabundo> why was baobao removed from the archive?
<yoasif> so i rebooted this morning, and my right click trackpad button doesn't work anymore... any ideas?
<billybigrigger>  bug 378391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378391 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Source rename clobbered local changes (so tapping not working in Karmic)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378391
<CarlFK> alt-install, I have no  /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I do have  130 .mod files in  /boot/grub?
<CarlFK> i hear this might be grub2 migration maybe?
<billybigrigger> yoasif::: you should subscribe to that bug, and report some info
<billybigrigger> CarlFK::: looks that way
<billybigrigger> i do have a menu.lst though
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/boot/grub$ ls menu*
<billybigrigger> menu.lst  menu.lst~  menu.lst_backup_by_grub2_postinst
<yoasif> billybigrigger: thanks dude :)
<billybigrigger> yoasif::: np, seems to be a pretty common bug :P
<CarlFK> carl@dhcp139:/boot/grub$ ls *.lst
<CarlFK> command.lst  fs.lst  handler.lst  moddep.lst  partmap.lst  parttool.lst
<yoasif> billybigrigger: well, tap to click was already broken for me, but now the touchpad BUTTON (right click) no longer works
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/boot/grub$ ls *.lst
<billybigrigger> command.lst  handler.lst  moddep.lst   parttool.lst
<billybigrigger> fs.lst       menu.lst     partmap.lst
<yoasif> should i open a new bug or throw it into that bug?
<billybigrigger> CarlFK::: hmmm...does grub boot for you? or giving you errors it can't find menu.lst?
<billybigrigger> yoasif::: well i imagine your new problem still stems from xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<billybigrigger> i wouldn't make a new bug, but someone else in here might have something else to say about that
<yoasif> billybigrigger: yea, so should i file a new bug to that, or just add it to that one
<billybigrigger> *I* would add it to the current bug :P
<CarlFK> billybigrigger: it boots.  and I just installed a kerenl and see: Generating grub.cfg http://dpaste.com/54999/  so Ill go look for that
<CarlFK> "# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates # from  and settings from /etc/default/grub"  off to look as those...
<yoasif> billybigrigger: considering that there are 11 dupes, i think you have the right idea :)
<CarlFK> "# This file is sourced by update-grub, and its variables are propagated # to its children in /etc/grub.d/"   fricken scavenger hunt
<billybigrigger> hehe
<CarlFK> im not sure if this makes me glad or sad: carl@dhcp139:/etc/grub.d$ ls 00_header	 10_linux	30_os-prober  40_custom 05_debian_theme  20_memtest86+	30_otheros    README
<BUGabundo> yoasif: you don't reboot that often do you ?
<yoasif> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I have too
<yoasif> i'm scared to, running an alpha OS
<BUGabundo> after a few hibernate powercicles my laptop begins to become slow
<BUGabundo> err don't run alpha!LOL
<yoasif> haha... if i don't run alphas, i end up not being able to report my bugs early in the cycle
<yoasif> i joined the jaunty testing too late to get suspend support :/
<Twigathy> Like bugs related to booting? :-)
<CarlFK> ok... um... how do I add a kernel parameter?
<yoasif> thankfully, grub2 works fine on my setup
<CarlFK> i just read though etc/grub.d/*  and have 0.0 clue about anything now
<Twigathy> My main reason for Karmicifying my desktop was to check nothing breaks NFS root. So far so good =)
<billybigrigger> CarlFK::: wouldn't you add kernel params at boot?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: ahaaha
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: press shift on boot?
<CarlFK> billybigrigger: you mean "hit tab, enter stuff with keyboard" ?
<billybigrigger> CarlFK:::
<billybigrigger> yeah
<CarlFK> I plan on re-booting every 15 min... rather they were stored in a file  :)
<BUGabundo> yoasif: I was joking, of course
<yoasif> BUGabundo: hehe
<billybigrigger> CarlFK::: look @ README
<billybigrigger> CarlFK::: what are you wanting to do?
<CarlFK> add panic=10 to the kernel command line,
<billybigrigger> cause you can copy 20_memtest86 and name it whatever you want for a new entry i think, like 20_carlfk
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> make take a look at 40_custom
<billybigrigger> grub2 looks pretty confusing haha
<CarlFK> yeah
<CarlFK> 40 is for adding other things to [linux, memtest, windows"
<CarlFK> not adding things to linux
<CarlFK> hope that made some sense
<billybigrigger> 40 looks to be just a custom entry
<CarlFK> linux   ${rel_dirname}/${basename} root=${linux_root_device_thisversion} ro $2
<CarlFK>   linux_entry "${OS}, linux ${version}"   "${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX} ${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT}"
<CarlFK> some how those are relevant...
<CarlFK>  $2 comes from "${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX} ${GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT}"
<CarlFK> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is a mystery
<CarlFK> yay!  /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<CarlFK> ya know... I should have been able to guess thats what I wanted
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<billybigrigger> good to know :P
<CarlFK> glad my journey of discovery babbling did some good :)
<CarlFK> yay: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-999-generic root=UUID=41a393e2-a365-4e4d-befb-8175b29a28b3 ro  panic=10
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> stuff is now on /etc??
<BUGabundo> lol
<CarlFK> BUGabundo: it is all over the place
<CarlFK> dont look in /boot/grub - thats a scary place
 * Twigathy will be sticking to /boot/grub/menu.lst until he is forced to do otherwise c_c
<yoasif> newbug: messy packaging
<BUGabundo> so no longer a /boot partition is usefull?
<billybigrigger> good point
<CarlFK>  /boot is still where kernel images are stored
<yofel> Twigathy: grub2 will be default in 9.10 :P
<Twigathy> Okay, correction, I'm not re-installing if I can help it =)
<yofel> hehe
<CarlFK> and /boot/grub/grub.cfg  is what is used at boot time, but thats not what you want to edit
<billybigrigger> so /etc/default/grub is where you want to edit your entries
<CarlFK> it's kinda like lilo, only you don't edit foo.cfg, you edit /etc/default/grub
<CarlFK> yeah
<CarlFK> hmmm... how is this better than lilo?
<CarlFK> lilo: edit lilo.cfg, run lilo.  grub: edit etc/defaults/grub, run update-grub
<Joeseph> CarlFK: Then update-grub changes the stuff in /boot/grub for you, right?
<CarlFK> right
<billybigrigger> haha
<Joeseph> I like Grub2.
<BUGabundo> yoasif: thanks for the spam mail :)
<CarlFK> I did think the menu.lst "# language" was getting a bit odd
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: yofel G2 will be default but not forced on current systems!!
<Twigathy> :) good
<yofel> yeah, I know that, would be insane otherwise...
<Joeseph> Hmmm.... So If I don't care If I lose ll my files on my hard drive, Then there's no reason I shouldn't be running the alpha, right?  Or are there worse scenarios than that........  I have a spare PC I'm considering running the alpha on.
<yoasif> BUGabundo: haha
<CarlFK> Joeseph: run the alpha
<BUGabundo> joetheodd: just run alpha... and beileve everyrhing is going to be fine. pray too !
<CarlFK> gah... all that, and still no reboot on panic
<CarlFK> back to u-kernl
<DanaG> wtf... I moved my media player app from one audio device to another... and the APP volume changed.
<DanaG> That's damn confusing.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: hi. with pulse?
<BUGabundo> some apps have their own
<BUGabundo> mixer
<BUGabundo> most media apps do
<DanaG> BUGabundo: it's that flat-volumes "feature"
<BUGabundo> what?
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-May/004001.html
<DanaG> https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2009-May/thread.html#4001
<BUGabundo> DanaG: "Then, turn back on Firefox and play a video.  What should happen? Since the Banshee : Firefox ratio was previously 0.8 : 1.0, my theory was that Banshee should be pushed down to 80% and Firefox starts playing at 100% (the system volume) again. "
<BUGabundo> I have to disagree with him
<DanaG> I say, the whole damn thing is confusing.
<BUGabundo> if I set 100% let it BOTH be 100%
<DanaG> If I slide the volume level of an application... I don't expect the device volume to change.
<BUGabundo> duh
<DanaG> If I slide the device volume control... don't change the app volume level!
<BUGabundo> too weird
<cwillu> BUGabundo, hey, you know of any issues with display's not actually going into power saving mode that are new in jaunty?
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu
<BUGabundo> jaunty?? or karmic?
<BUGabundo> haven't touched jaunty in a while
<cwillu> jaunty :p
<BUGabundo> wrong channel eheh
<BUGabundo> I know of probs with flash
<BUGabundo> that's about it
<dupondje> :( this buzz is really annoying
<dupondje> there is comming a low volume sound of the computer it seems :s
<dupondje> dunno from where :s
<dupondje> not the speakers
<BUGabundo> dupondje: Mic
<BUGabundo> duh
<dupondje> ?
<dupondje> why would it be the mic ?
<dupondje> there isn't even a microphone on my computer ;)
<BUGabundo> then I'm wrong
<dupondje> the sound stops while i'm scrolling my volume
<dupondje> and then its back :(
<BUGabundo> strange
<dupondje> yep :( and its quite annoying :(
 * BUGabundo waves guud bye
<yoasif> anyone seeing noticably slower nvidia driver rendering?
<dupondje> arg, Totem doesn't want to play my movie
<dupondje> and VLC doesn't give sound on any movie :(
<coz_> dupondje,   have you tried mplayer?
<coz_> sorry wrong channel
<billybigrigger> how the hell do i downgrade my wine version? seems .23 which i have installed doesn't play nice with InstallShield, and i'm being advised to regress back to .22
<TheInfinity> billybigrigger: you want to learn about apt-pinning
<billybigrigger> i have the .22.deb downloaded, can i just apt-get remove .23?
<TheInfinity> please read documentation about apt-pinning and dpkg in general.
<vaibhav> Wi-FI button not working after upgrade, although  I am not very keen on fixing it , any1 have a solution
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-14
<virtuald> why is there no asoundconf in the alsa-utils package?
<virtuald> "Asoundconf has been removed in karmic, in anticipation of the new GNOME volume control + pulse configuration. "
<MTecknology> !locate updatedb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate updatedb
<MTecknology> !find updatedb
<ubottu> Found: nss-updatedb
<DanaG> ugh, damned notify-osd has been notifying me of track changes for the past 5 minutes or so.
<DanaG> Doesn't that thing have an expiration date on notifications?
<DanaG> Try playing a large album in quodlibet, with PA set to not autorespawn... and then kill the pulseaudio server.
<DanaG> Now the notify-osd gets severely backlogged.
<DanaG> It's that hardcoded 500ms minimum time.
<MTecknology> OOo3.0 It's not OOo3.1 - but thank you guys for finally removing its obsession w/ gnome-settings-manager
<MTecknology> DanaG: there really should be some customization options to it...
<DanaG> Yeah.
<MTecknology> none there by defualt - just through dpkg-reconfigure
<DanaG> It's like they're trying their damnedest to be Apple.
<DanaG> ... but only getting the bad parts.
<MTecknology> :P
 * DanaG turns into a dock icon and sits there bouncing, for-frickin-ever.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  bounce.  
<MTecknology> I really like the sexxy - and for my environment it works perfect
<DanaG> Try using the media player app quodlibet with it -- notify-osd makes track-change-notifications UNUSABLE.
<MTecknology> I just see where others would prefer something slightly different
<MTecknology> I'm not a multimedia kind of person
<DanaG> Skip back 5 tracks at once... and boom, you still are on the first notification, and haven't a damn clue what track you're actually on.
<MTecknology> I do like many of the changes I'm seeing in 9.10
<MTecknology> long as nothing breaks
<MTecknology> :P
<DanaG> They should make it so that if you have, say, 8 notifications in 1 second, they start pushing the earlier ones out... earlier.
<MTecknology> ya
<DanaG> Oh, and try this, for a torture-test: add service-discovery-applet to your panel, and then enable notifications, and enable discovery of ALL services.
<DanaG> On the old system, it spammed all notifications all at once... and then they all disappeared all at once.
<DanaG> On the new one......... let's just say that, on a busy network, they'll be going for hours.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is there any kind of integration with akonadi and gmail?
<MTecknology> DanaG: seems I lost screen brightness control in 9.10
<MTecknology> I'm starting to think that because this is a production system I should go back to 9.04 :P
<khazil> openal seems totally broken now
<khazil> at least, it seems to be now that I am using oss4... something is very fishy
<khazil> yep, there's been a regression it seems... Jaunty's OpenAL/ALUT libraries work perfectly fine
<khazil> is anyone at all running Karmic?
<robin0800> yes
 * jmarsden runs Karmic (in a VirtualBox VM)
<turbo_> hey i got banned out of the blue from #ubuntu, how do i get unbanned?
<khazil> jmarsden: yeah, but then you don't get to see the horrible bugs that only happen when you use real hardware
 * jmarsden is willing to allow others that priviledge, at least until Karmic is in beta :)
<khazil> I have a feeling it will take a long time to convince a dev that this OSS support mysteriously vanishing is a bug
<jmarsden> khazil: If you can reliably replicate that behaviour, especially if you can do it on two different machines, then you can document exactly how to reproduce the issue in your bug report... well written bug reports including "steps to reproduce" are likely help convince developers the bug is real, because they will be able to reproduce it themselves.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Improving
<khazil> jmarsden: well, not sure if Ubuntu even supports OSS anymore
<jmarsden> Where did you get the OSS packages you installed from?  If they are in Ubuntu main they are supported, if in universe the MOTUs may want to know about the bug, at least.
<jmarsden> If you don't write the bug report you will never find out :)
<khazil> jmarsden: they are from 4front
<khazil> jmarsden: what sort of bug report do you write for "missing libs"?
<khazil> which were in jaunty before, that is
<jmarsden> Ah.  Then get support from 4front, don't expect it from Ubuntu devs :)
<jmarsden> On missing libs: find out the package name and determine why that packge was dropped?
<jmarsden> If it just needs a maintainer, maintain it :)
<khazil> jmarsden: the thing is, the package wasn't dropped
<khazil> a library from one of gstreamer's plugin packages was dropped (libgstoss4audio.so)
<nhasian> Hello everyone
<tgpraveen> hi
<tgpraveen> I know this is not a karmic ques but a jaunty ques
<nperry> #ubuntu
<tgpraveen> today I upgraded to jaunty final from jaunty alpha 5
<tgpraveen> and now in pidgin whenever someone comes online the messaging indicator shows a green dot
<tgpraveen> and this is annoying should it not highlight itself whenever someone sends a msg
<tgpraveen> right?
<tgpraveen> nperry: I tried there but there is a lot of noise
<tgpraveen> there so I thought maybe someone here could help me
<tgpraveen> ?? is this a bug or this is the intended behaiviour
<daud> i need help getting my hard drive to stop being constantly accessed. am i in the right place?
<nhasian> daud, are you using karmic alpha2?
<nhasian> is there a place for discussing ubuntu+1 at ubuntuforums.org?
<yofel> daud: you can check what's accessing it with iotop
<DsBoy> how run a ircd server i cant connect
<nhasian> yofel, thats good to know.  i just installed and tested iotop out myself
<nhasian> DsBoy, you might want to try in #ubuntu instead
<nhasian> nevermind, i found the karmic koala testing forum.  it was really buried in Ubuntu Forums > The Ubuntu Forum Community  > Other Community Discussions  > Development & Programming
<hubu> I am running UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) 9.04 on MSI WIND U100X. I am having a lot of trouble with the sentelic touchpad. It is totally unusable for me. The tracking is pathetic and it registers clicks whenever it wants. The only solution I have found is compiling the sentelic drivers (OS) available here (http://sourceforge.net/projects/fsp-lnxdrv/) but I have absolutely no experience with this stuff. Would someone please suggest me a way that doesn't involve 
<BUGabundo> hubu: known bug
<hubu> I am submitting this year because the kernel patch has been submitted upstream and is waiting to be included.
<BUGabundo> see alpha2 release notes
<hubu> *here
<hubu> BUGabundo: Can't find them. Do you have some idea to help me solve this?
<BUGabundo> humm wait... one year?
 * BUGabundo re-reads.... blames sleep
<BUGabundo> ahhh 9.04.... wrong # old chap
<BUGabundo> this is for Karmic 9.10... that's why I mentioned that bug and release notes eheh
<BUGabundo> hubu: please file a bug if you still haven't, and try to get that driver into ubuntu kernel, or even better, upstream
<BUGabundo> also try the mainline kernel to see if it actually contains or not good support for your device
<BUGabundo> no sound on flash! bummer
<wirechief> anyone have issues with last nights update ? I noticed that network icon was missing.
<dupondje> sound seems to be half broken :p
<dupondje> some programs have sound
<dupondje> some not :x
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dupondje> haaaay ! ;)
<BUGabundo> boa tardes
<yoasif> hola
<BUGabundo> yoasif: why the 3rd degree questionaire yesterday?
<BUGabundo> it would have saved you time, by looking at my wiki, its all there
<yoasif> BUGabundo: eh just bored
<yoasif> ah
<yoasif> just looked at it
 * BUGabundo tries to find yoasif wiki too
<yoasif> not much ther
<BUGabundo> "there's a dot com there as well.  "
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> a bit OT but if anyone needs it: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<CarlFK> BUGabundo: awesome
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<CarlFK> one is very useful, the other is barely interesting :)
<BUGabundo> and there's Firefox search engine from ubufox too
<BUGabundo> although I still search on google
<BluesKaj> google-linux has gone downhill ..it's search sucks lately
<BUGabundo> I wonder why /sarcasm
<darthanubis> I need a default kernel config for the latest karmic kernel
<darthanubis> maybe I just just download the iso and get it from a VM?
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: that could work
<BUGabundo> but why not tell us more about that?
<BUGabundo> does it need to be karmic kernel? or just -30?
<darthanubis> I'm trying to get this bug resolved
<darthanubis> just -30
<BUGabundo> then get mainline kernels
<darthanubis> I compiled the -30 kernel against my 9.04 config and the same "bug" appears
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<darthanubis> I followed that page
<darthanubis> Linux core2duo 2.6.30-custom #1 SMP Sun Jun 14 04:31:34 EDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darthanubis> That is the bug I'm looking to squash
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I guess you did all you could!
<BUGabundo> maybe upstream it to sun too?
<BUGabundo> or is a local bug?
<darthanubis> I think local?
<darthanubis> noone is addressing the bug
<darthanubis> No one seems to run a 64bit OS and enables VT in Vbox?
<darthanubis> I assume it has something to do with the kernel Ubuntu uses
<darthanubis> the 9.04 kernel
<darthanubis> because the last working kernel was when I had 8.10 installed
<darthanubis> so
<BUGabundo> apw: ping. can you point darthanubis on the right direction ?
<darthanubis> I need an 8.10 kernel config, or a 9.10 kernel config me thinks
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: you over my board! you need kernel experts! eheh
<BUGabundo> have you tired asking on #ubuntu-kernel ?
<BUGabundo> ask, and waittttttttt for a long time
<darthanubis> I'll have to fix this myself as usual
<darthanubis> I don't need help with the easy stuff, and I never get a response for the hard stuff
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> maybe you are not making the right question
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<darthanubis> do you have a 8.10 system or are you running karmic?
<BUGabundo> karmic
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
<darthanubis> can you pass me your .config?
<BUGabundo> can you help ?
<BUGabundo> mine? it's the default one
<darthanubis> that is what I want
<BUGabundo> let me know who to get it for you
<darthanubis> ?? who, you mean how?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> s/who/how/
<darthanubis> email it to me
<BUGabundo> 1st I need for you to telm me how to obtain it
<darthanubis> ohhh
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<BUGabundo> I told I'm no kernel expert
<darthanubis> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<darthanubis> so you'd open a terminal
<darthanubis> cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<darthanubis> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<darthanubis> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` config
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not that verbose
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<darthanubis> no period before config
<BUGabundo> not a bare new user LOL
<darthanubis> that why it won't be a hidden file on your desktop
<darthanubis> then email me the file config
<cwillu> BUGabundo, poke
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit .config
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195787
<darthanubis> or that way
<BUGabundo> poki poke cwillu. my friend what are you doing inside on such a lovely day? eheh
<cwillu> was 27 yesterday, I'm still recovering :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu: can you help darthanubis ?
<darthanubis> happybday
<darthanubis> BUGabundo, if you really want to help, see if VBOX hard locks your system with VT enabled?
<darthanubis> BUGabundo, what kind of cpu you running, and are you running 64bit?
<cwillu> darthanubis, why are you compiling?  you can install the 2.6.30 kernel debs from karmic directly, or use the mainline kernel ppa
<BUGabundo> ohh Happy b'day cwillu!
 * cwillu puzzles
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll have to mark that on my calendar
<cwillu> october :p
<BUGabundo> c2d
<darthanubis> ok, I think I need the mainline PPA, I'm mot using Karmic, I'm still 9.04
<cwillu> BUGabundo, 27 degrees :p
<BUGabundo> doh
<darthanubis> oops
<BUGabundo> ahh I knew you had to be Libra like me
<BUGabundo> got thrown away by darthanubis reply
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> 27ºC? is that cold for you?
<cwillu> darthanubis, that's what I said though, you can still just install karmic's kernel debs, just don't add the karmic repos
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: I can put -30 on jaunty
<BUGabundo> even on ibex
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<darthanubis> is that it?
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<BUGabundo> yea
<BUGabundo> cwillu: PVT
<cwillu> http://www00.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=saskatoon+weather+2008-2009
<cwillu> pvt?
<cwillu> oh :p
<darthanubis> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<darthanubis> Thats what I needed!
<darthanubis> Now lets see if I can reporduce this bug
<BUGabundo> cwillu: doh!
 * BUGabundo hands ice buckets to cwillu and a fan
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: but I told you that from the start !!!
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> one min to late... was going to ask darth if it was fixed
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: hi
<BUGabundo> hey thiebaude long time no see
<thiebaude> yea, really,lol
<thiebaude> im back at testing 9.10
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> \o/
<thiebaude> i couln't leave you guys for long:)
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> A2 is still a good point
<BUGabundo> but until now, this # as been wayyyy too calm
<thiebaude> i do have one bug
<BUGabundo> only a few major changes to KK to make users came and complain
<BUGabundo> like the grub2 and tap click
<BUGabundo> oh and audio flat
<yofel> BUGabundo: what's audio flat?
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<BUGabundo> something danag was bableing about yesterday
<BUGabundo> where PA _tries_ to be nice to all apps when they are at diff point
<BUGabundo> too complex for my taste
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> and it seems to buggy too
<thiebaude> anyone having a problem opening nautilus?
<BUGabundo> define prob
<thiebaude> Could not display "computer:///".
<BUGabundo> ME ME ME
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> that was NETWORL:///
<BUGabundo> let me try that
<yofel> works fine here
<BUGabundo> works for mw
<thiebaude> its minor because i can use thunar
<billybigrigger> opening computer:// takes me to computer:///
<billybigrigger> works ok for me
<yofel> an annoying bug i get in nautilus is bug 380929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380929 in nautilus "[karmic] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380929
<yofel> can anyone reproduce that?
<darthanubis> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<darthanubis> can I put that line in my repos?
<cwillu> no
<darthanubis> did  not think so
<cwillu> it's deliberately set up for that to not work
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> I can dig it
<cwillu> s/.../it's deliberately set up to make that not work/
<darthanubis> gotcha
<darthanubis> trying to get this kernel installed
<darthanubis> said there was a dependency issue
<cwillu> you need the image, headers-<arch> and headers-all
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> I did  not get the -all
<cwillu> strictly speaking, you may not need the headers at all, but ya
<billybigrigger> yofel
<darthanubis> don't I need those for nvidia module to be built?
<cwillu> yes
<billybigrigger> double clicking the scrollbar in nautilus doesn't crash it for me, it just takes window focus away
<cwillu> but strictly speaking, you don't need the nvidia module :p
<darthanubis> ;)
<billybigrigger> yofel::: upon closer inspection, yes it does crash :P
<yofel> at least I'm not the only one then... not sure if I should be happy or sad about that ^^
 * BUGabundo is back
<BUGabundo> uau! backlog on this #
<BUGabundo> there's something I've been missing!
 * BUGabundo waves to everyone
<thiebaude> lol
 * cwillu starts retyping is pm'd rant :p
<cwillu> s/is/his/
 * BUGabundo slaps cwillu with a hand like stick
<yofel> BUGabundo: a good start would be to reproduce bug 380929 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380929 in nautilus "[karmic] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380929
<douglasawh1> I was asked to pop in here and tell you the problems I've been having. with karmic. it seems they are mostly related to two things
<douglasawh1> 1) Adobe AIR (specificall twhirl) 2) sound (last.fm and browsers fighting)
<d1b> douglasawh1: pulse audio?
<BUGabundo> hey daw
<douglasawh1> I'm guessing, I just booting back into Jaunty....let me see if I can get some log files from that partition
<BUGabundo> douglasawh1: ip from MSDN ?? lol
<billybigrigger> yofel::: how do i give a trace of my crashing nautilus?
<billybigrigger> yofel::: cause aport isn't launching when nautlius crashes...
<yofel> billybigrigger: here apport launches every time - are you sure it's enabled?
<douglasawh1> no, MDSN
<douglasawh1> MaDiSoN
<BUGabundo> doh
<douglasawh1> our airport code is MSN, which is interesting
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<douglasawh1> KMSN internationally, of course
 * BUGabundo bets MSFT was involved
<douglasawh1> Last.fm in Jaunty anyway defaults to ALSA...actually, that appears to be the only option
<billybigrigger> yofel::: ill check, but i don't ever remember "disabling" it
<douglasawh1> I can't say I'm that informed about the pulse vs. ALSA stuff...I know there is some layering going on
<billybigrigger> i thought aport ran all the time
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no. its disabled
<BUGabundo> and an user can blacklist some apps
<billybigrigger> its checked in my services
<billybigrigger> automated crash reports support (aport) is checked
<BUGabundo> I just fire it manually
<billybigrigger> i just did
<billybigrigger> still not work
<billybigrigger> s/work/working
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: $ apport-cli -fp PACKAGE ?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: ok, its collecting information
<BUGabundo> ehe
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> what all does it collect?
<BUGabundo> no
<billybigrigger> hmm, looking at it doesnt look so helpful
<BUGabundo> should offer to send
<billybigrigger> just lists arch and dependancies
<billybigrigger> ya it offered
<billybigrigger> i saved it and copied the txt my my ~/ for viewing
<douglasawh1> this thread seems to suggest it should work with pulse. I've got 1.5 on Jaunty and I'm using the repo, so it wouldn't be older in karmic http://www.last.fm/forum/34905/_/369491
<douglasawh1> not being limited to 140 char is so nice
<BUGabundo> ahahhahahahhahahahah
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: whats so funny? are you laughin at me?
<douglasawh1> billybigrigger: I think he is laughing at my comment
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: at douglasawh1.
<darthanubis> well, the "bug" remains
<BUGabundo> or better at douglasawh1 comment
<darthanubis> looks like I will need 8.10's kernel .config after all?
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: no idea
<douglasawh1> going to go watch some baseball...be back later
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: that's all apport does! collects stuff to file or add to a bug
<BUGabundo> douglasawh1: feel at home!
<BUGabundo> home you join us on +1 soon again
<darthanubis> I need a 64bit .config from ubuntu 8.10 stock
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: boot a 8.10 on qemu ?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: yeah i know
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: but the information its collecting for my crashing nautilus is nothing interesting
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: just lists the kernel version, arch, and dependancies
<BUGabundo> that's what most devs want
<darthanubis> BUGabundo, looks liek that is the plan
<darthanubis> like
 * BUGabundo dislikes all the :::::::::::::::: billybigrigger is throwing
<billybigrigger> ok well take a look at it
<billybigrigger> it doesn't seem that helpful
<billybigrigger> now where in the report does it give any useful crash information
<billybigrigger> in fact no where in the txt it spit out does it even say nautilus crashed!
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/380929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380929 in nautilus "[karmic] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Medium,New]
<billybigrigger> my .txt is at the bottom
<billybigrigger> so don't throw me your attitude, im just trying to help the greater cause
<billybigrigger> can i buy you a beer or something ffs?
<billybigrigger> k im waiting for a smart ass response....so where is it? are you swallowing your tounge now?
<cwillu> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.27.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1230 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<cwillu> billybigrigger, are there any files in /var/crash right now?
<BUGabundo1> back
<billybigrigger> 0
<cwillu> /etc/apport/blacklist.d/?
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/etc/apport/blacklist.d$ ls
<billybigrigger> apport  README.blacklist
<cwillu> pastebin apport
<billybigrigger> /usr/bin/wine-preloader
<billybigrigger> thats it
<cwillu> what about ~/.apport-ignore.xml?
<cwillu> ooo, and /etc/default/apport
<billybigrigger> nothing in ~/
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<billybigrigger> bingo
<billybigrigger> /etc/default/apport
<billybigrigger> enabled=0
<billybigrigger> :P
<cwillu> (noting that the .apport-ignore.xml won't show up by default unless you do ls -a)
<billybigrigger> i did ls -la
<billybigrigger> nothing
<billybigrigger> trust me
<cwillu> first principle of bug tracing:  don't trust anything :p
<billybigrigger> hehe ok fair enough
<Sarvatt> i actually had nautilus crash X 3 times today on my amd64 laptop after not using it for a month or two, will have to dig into it next time it happens. was testing nouveau KMS/gallium out and crashing left and right anyway so I didnt give it a second thought :D
<cwillu> but ya, that default file should have a command line to launch it a single time
<billybigrigger> ya sudo force-start=1 /etc/init.d/apport start
<billybigrigger> s/force-start/force_start
<billybigrigger> that /etc/default folder is confusing
 * BUGabundo1 has an alias for ls
<cwillu> it's read by the init files for most services and so forth
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: that's the 2nd princ
<billybigrigger> well grub menu entries are now in there too
<BUGabundo1> the 1st is "they all lie"
<billybigrigger> err G2 menu entries are all done in there now too
<cwillu> "and so forth" :p
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<BUGabundo> what the heck is wrong with your finger today?!?!
 * cwillu blinks
<billybigrigger> k, now apport is working...is it normal to have to install a bunch of packages before it will report correctly?
<cwillu> -dev packages, yes
<billybigrigger> i had to apt-get install libgcc1 gcc-4.4-base libtext-wrapi18n-perl cpp-4.4 libcups2 tzdata libstdc++6 before it would collect/report anything
<cwillu> otherwise you don't have the ability to put the symbols back in the stack trace
<billybigrigger> hmm...seems there's already a fix released for my yofel's nautlius problem
<BUGabundo> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Sarvatt> got it to crash over remote x too
<billybigrigger> nautilus?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<dupondje> Whap happend with sound in flash etc? :p
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> not working for me
<dupondje> broken here also
<BUGabundo> haven't found the time to debug it
<dupondje> sound in VLC also
<dupondje> :(
<BUGabundo> vlc too
<BUGabundo> care to file a bug on vlc?
<BUGabundo> been meaning to nag dtchen on it, be he is never around when I need him
<dupondje> well don't know if sound in VLC is broken same time as rest :p
<dupondje> because I just installed vlc yesterday
<dupondje> and couldn't get sound out of it :P
<billybigrigger> sound in vlc can be fixed easily
<billybigrigger> apt-get install vlc-plugins-pulse
<billybigrigger> i had to do that after the upgrade to karmic
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I have that: no sound
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> did you change the audio output to pulse?
<dupondje> here it worked :P
<dupondje> prolly alsa broken ?
<dupondje> flash uses alsa ?
<billybigrigger> i think flash uses pulse, don't quote me
<BUGabundo> dupondje: should be able to use PA
 * BUGabundo dinner
<dupondje> 'should' & does
<dupondje> its a big difference ;)
<tgpraveen> to all karmic users does karmic have the latest pulseaudio
<cwillu> flash uses pulse via an alsa wrapper
<tgpraveen> which is present in fedora 11
<cwillu> doesn't use it directly
<tgpraveen> and the new volume control
<cwillu> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 538 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<tgpraveen> which allows per app volume control
<tgpraveen> ?
<billybigrigger> !info flashplugin
<ubottu> Package flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<billybigrigger> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tgpraveen> !pavucontrol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pavucontrol
<tgpraveen> !pavau
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pavau
<BUGabundo> !info pavucontrol | tg
<ubottu> tg: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-1 (karmic), package size 106 kB, installed size 840 kB
<BUGabundo> humm he went out
<BUGabundo> anyone here with a fresh vm of karmic?
<BUGabundo> need to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/386991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386991 in ubiquity "Install menu item still shows on installed system." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lupine_86> Anyone else having trouble with wireless and karmic?
<lupine_86> My (WPA-PSK) network stopped working about an hour ago
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: what card?
<BUGabundo> my intel 4965 works fine
<BUGabundo> connected right now
<lupine_86> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<BUGabundo> ahh those
<lupine_86> it seems to get entirely connected, link-layer, but the encryption bums out
<lupine_86> mind you, NM seems averse to giving logs
<lupine_86> tcpdump shows traffic is happening, not that I can decode it further than that
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: ask asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam and have the debug logs from the NM wiki page ready
<DanaG> NetworkManager --help
<DanaG> You must be root to run NetworkManager!
<DanaG> HAH!
<DanaG> you can run networkmanager in console: killall NetworkManager, and then: sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<lupine_86> aha, logs - that's what I like to see :)
<lupine_86> NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.
<lupine_86> NetworkManager: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<lupine_86> NetworkManager: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_module_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<lupine_86> hmm
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: ask asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam and have the debug logs from the NM wiki page ready
<Machtin> my clock keeps getting the wrong time o.O
<Machtin> third time i notice today.. about half an hour every time
<DanaG> lupine_86: alsao try googling that bit: NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X failed
<BUGabundo> Machtin: bad/low cmos battery or really bad NTP server clock
<BUGabundo> Machtin: OTOH .. where are you from ?
<Machtin> germany
<BUGabundo> if it is exacly 30 min it could be a bug on tzdata
<BUGabundo> no, germany is not 30 min out of timezone, not that
<BUGabundo> check the other 2 please
<Machtin> thought about that the first time.. since it were about 1800s exactly (haha.. about exactly)
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahaha
<Machtin> i doubt the first, since i didn't turn off the machine
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> 2nd then
<Machtin> and a simple "sudo ntpdate" doesn't work.. but ntpdate -u $someserverfromhere doesn't
<Machtin> ..does.
<DanaG> ah, ntpdate-debian
<BUGabundo> yeah the debian one
<DanaG> that'll pass the server to it for you.
<BUGabundo> that's stupid and not obvous
<Machtin> oh
 * BUGabundo is to tired to file a wishbug on that
<Machtin> didn't guess that.
<BUGabundo> $ sudo ntpdate-debian -v
<BUGabundo> 14 Jun 21:13:41 ntpdate[20761]: ntpdate 4.2.4p6@1.1549-o Tue May 19 20:36:47 UTC 2009 (1)
<BUGabundo> 14 Jun 21:13:39 ntpdate[20761]: step time server 194.117.9.136 offset -3.685733 sec
<BUGabundo> humm mine isn't that good either
<Machtin> however.. the system-clock is off time without me doing anything :o
 * BUGabundo checks another server
<SwedeMike> you want to run ntp as well
<SwedeMike> so you can run ntpdc and check the ntp servers compared to your own clock
<Machtin> *install*
<Machtin> uhm, where to put the ntp-server-adress i want to use?
<SwedeMike> there is a conf file
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo>  /etc/ntp I think
<Machtin> /etc/default/ntpdate ?
<lupine_86> ah, plenty of dups
<BUGabundo>  /etc/ntp.conf
<Machtin> kk
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: yeah! I told you it was one of _those_
<Machtin> well well, thanks.. i'll check if that error returns
<DanaG> random thoughts on the update-manager thing: if the issue was the icon being non-obvious, they should've just fixed the damn icon.  =þ
<lupine_86> funfun
<DanaG> And make it so the bubble telling you to click the icon, had a large picture of THAT icon.... and said to click the matching icon in the tray.
<BUGabundo> need found a new bug
<BUGabundo> open synaptic and try to run UM
<BUGabundo> it won't complain of DB lock, but stays there for ever
<BUGabundo> can anyone confirm?
<Machtin> 14 Jun 22:34:40 ntpdate[23186]: step time server 130.149.17.8 offset 234.362575 sec <- *sigh*
<Machtin> BUGabundo: let me check
<billybigrigger> run update-manager? as it alt-f2 update-manager?
<Machtin> BUGabundo: complains for me
<billybigrigger> while having synaptic open?
<Machtin> There is another synaptic running in interactive mode. Please close it first. <-
<billybigrigger> i opened synaptic, then hit alt-f2, ran update-manager, no problems...am i missing something?
<Machtin> opened both via console with sudo
<BUGabundo> Machtin: I get no such alert
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: did you check UP for updates and installed them?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> i see the updates
<billybigrigger> i just didn't install them yet
<Machtin> BUGabundo: hm, k :/ might be a bug which depends on some other things as well
<Machtin> *sigh*
<Machtin> and the clock's offset again is 4min.
<BUGabundo> that can't be!
<BUGabundo> that's too much
<Machtin> i agree.
<BUGabundo> something wrong with your CPU
<BUGabundo> or what ever makes it tick
<BUGabundo> could be kernel bug, but I dought right now
<Machtin> i guess it must be software-related
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> I would be on HW, at this point
<cwillu> Machtin, ntp won't skew the clock more than a few milliseconds at a time
<cwillu> Machtin, if you give it a week or so, it'll very gradually sync back up (which is by design), or you can force the issue I believe, assuming that I have any idea at all what you're talking about :p
<Machtin> BUGabundo: cause i don't want my hardware to be broken ;)
<Machtin> nah, dunno.. just feels wrong, since it worked all the time
<Machtin> and the HW is rather new
<Machtin> cwillu: i updated the clock via ntpdate-debian.. it was correct again
<BUGabundo> cwillu: if it is lower then 1h it will fix
<BUGabundo> if it is more you need Force
<Machtin> however, it can't be the ntp.. it should not unsync so quickly..
<Machtin> (that's why i understand why you think it's hardware)
<cwillu> Machtin, well, pc hardware isn't exactly the greatest at keeping time
<cwillu> Machtin, how long does it take to go out by a minute or two?
<BUGabundo> Machtin: billybigrigger: never mind me!! the alert from UM was in the background
<Machtin> cwillu: a couple of minutes.. and that is way too short :D
<Machtin> ah, ok
<lupine_86> yay, dropping back to the bare metal fixed it
<cwillu> Machtin, this isn't a vm is it?
<Machtin> nope
<BUGabundo> lupine_86: ?
<lupine_86> wpa_supplicantworks a treat
<Machtin> *sigh*
<Machtin> well.. i'll leave it and hope it'll be fixed by tomorrow
<cwillu> Machtin, well, you could just turn on the full ntpdaemon, which should pretty much make the whole issue go away
<FFForever> what is the name of the compiz fusion control panel (to edit all of the features and what naught)
<cwillu> ccsm or something like that
<cwillu> simple-compiz-settings-manager
<Machtin> well.. i don't know if it's a ntp-issue.. i think ntp is there to check, whether the time is synched.. but the clock itself ticks too slow or something
<FFForever> is there a package for it?
<cwillu> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Machtin> hm.. okay, i just switched on seconds.
<BUGabundo> cwillu: humm
<Machtin> 10 seconds take about 14 seconds
<BUGabundo> !compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !compiz-config-settingsmanager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Machtin> i mean: i need 14 real seconds to get 10 seconds on my computer
<BUGabundo> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<BUGabundo> FFForever: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Machtin> well.. night guys
<BUGabundo> Machtin: night
<billybigrigger> darthanubis::: must be an -ose only thing
<billybigrigger> darthanubis::: i just installed vbox with a brand new 9.04 server install, everythings working fine here
<darthanubis> it is not
<BUGabundo> !info youtube-dl
<darthanubis> what chip?
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<billybigrigger> im on 64bit
<darthanubis> because I'm using the commercial vbox
<darthanubis> I wonder if it is a BIOS setting?
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: do you need it ?
<billybigrigger> commercial ose?
<darthanubis> What chip are you using?
<darthanubis> no ose at all
<billybigrigger> well your bug is towards ose
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> but naturally I've tried the other iterations of vbox
<darthanubis> it is odd that others don't have the issue
<darthanubis> so I wonder if it is my BIOS
<billybigrigger> plain old vbox is working great for me, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.2.4/virtualbox-2.2_2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<darthanubis> nobody in the bug report detailed there hardware
<billybigrigger> i just installed it today, and 0 problems
<billybigrigger> amd x2 7750
<billybigrigger> 64bit
<darthanubis> maybe it is an intel bug?
<billybigrigger> what commercial package are you referring to anyway?
<darthanubis> the one your using
<billybigrigger> well its not a commercial package
<darthanubis> it is there NON free version
<darthanubis> I call that commercial
<billybigrigger> they're both free
<darthanubis> whatever
<billybigrigger> one is closed, and other open source
<darthanubis> ok closed
<billybigrigger> hehe
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.30-020630-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 80.7% free] disk[Total: 628.9GB, 50.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<darthanubis> I need someone with those specs to test this bug for me?
<billybigrigger> most of those users look like they're running .28-11 kernel
<billybigrigger> Linux cabo 2.6.30-8-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 3 15:38:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: why do you use the one from the site and not the archive?
<billybigrigger> it runs great here
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, where you get that kernel from?
<billybigrigger> cause i was blind, and didn't see suns vbox, i just saw ose
<billybigrigger> updates
<billybigrigger> i imagine
<darthanubis> and can you pastebin your cp /boot/config-`uname -r`
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/f733032b7
<darthanubis> thx man
<billybigrigger> np
<darthanubis> doing alot of testing here
<darthanubis> this bug is driving me mad
 * BUGabundo starts to think this is human error
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: care to file a packaging bug for youtube-dl
<BUGabundo> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BUGabundo> http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<BUGabundo> 2009.05.30
<BUGabundo> its more then an year old
<Twigathy> hm, has anyone else noticed gwibber failing at life recently? Seemd to have stopped doing anything but give me a nice big blue/black stripey background...
<darthanubis> BUGabundo, share your speculation, maybe it will help in some way?
<darthanubis> The only point of "error" would hav eto be BIOS settings
<darthanubis> I use the same kernel and hardware as most
<darthanubis> everythign is constant
<Sarvatt> darthanubis: have you looked at the virtualbox forums to see if its a common problem or anything? its probably something like new hardware virtualization stuff (like nested paging) got turned on by default that isnt quite stable in the latest release from the history i've had with them breaking everything every 2 months :D
<billybigrigger> darthanubis::: #vbox might be of some help too
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: use clieve ;)
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: gwibber trunk here OKAY
<BUGabundo> !info clieve
<ubottu> Package clieve does not exist in karmic
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, they don't respond
<Sarvatt> would be *alot* more likely to find something on there, almost always huge threads after every release on how to fix the broken stuff :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: humm care to enlight me ?
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: damn. >_< time to debug whatever user error i've got...
<darthanubis> I went from a E6600 to a e8400
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's an app similar to youtube-dl ;)
<darthanubis> The e6600 with 8.10 was no issue
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: so is the USER... its always the same
<darthanubis> your not making your case
<darthanubis> what can i do to error the app?
<darthanubis> enable VT press start, lock
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: sudo apt-get dep gwibber
<darthanubis> not the first time I've used vbox
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: alias gwibberbzr='cd /tmp/;bzr branch lp:gwibber;cd gwibber; sudo python setup.py install'
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: just trying to show another POV
<darthanubis> I understand
<darthanubis> but that POV has to follow logic
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: ah, thanks. I'll give that a go...
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: since when does compiting have any logic, out side the CPU?
<BUGabundo> its all fuzy logic here
<BluesKaj> no wonder this chat looks blurry
<BUGabundo> haahahahahahahhah BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> err so many ppas with youtube-dl and none updated
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: what's that app again?
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF. long time no see
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: clive
<RAOF> Howdie.
<BUGabundo> After this operation, 11.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Sarvatt> have you tried disabling VT darthanubis? or played with those settings at all?
<BUGabundo> can anyone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/386991 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386991 in ubiquity "Install menu item still shows on installed system." [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> ahh i should look before i respond, dont have part messages on :)
<BUGabundo> someone with a fresh install of karmic?
<Sarvatt> that actually happened to me on intrepid and it's stuck with me since.. if my system dropdown items didnt just magically disappear i could be sure its still there at least
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: is that for me ?
 * Sarvatt nods.
<Sarvatt> sorry it wasnt the answer you're looking for but it's been around for awhile at least somehow :D
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: you don't preface replies with nick, so they get lost, and I don't get pinged ...
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: so in some cases it gets stuck! ok
<Sarvatt> what is this, #ubuntu? :D
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, and just checking but you use the VT option in VBOX?
<billybigrigger> don't know
<darthanubis> well before you say zero issues concerning a particular bug, you might want to check to make sure you don't have that issue first?
<billybigrigger> i launch vbox from the menu
<darthanubis> your two post s on the bug report don't help
<darthanubis> because you did not make sure you tested what the issue involved?
<billybigrigger> ya well i don't know what to tell you
<billybigrigger> you guys are running the jaunty kernel
<billybigrigger> did you ever thing its a kernel bug?
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> of course
<BUGabundo> run mainline  ! LOL
<darthanubis> could you at least post on the bug report that you did not even test vbox against the bug?
<darthanubis> I am running mainline
<darthanubis> and whats lol about running mainline?
<billybigrigger> man
<billybigrigger> i think your bug is totally irrelevant to that bug
<Sarvatt> are you absolutely sure you dont have KVM or lguest modules loaded darthanubis...? you cant use multiple different hardware virtualization things at the same time
<billybigrigger> thats for the -OSE version for 1, and 2 running a .28-11 kernel
<billybigrigger> file a new bloody bug
<darthanubis> Sarvatt, I read that , so I knew not to do that
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, you don't want numerous "blood" dupilcates floating arounf
<darthanubis> around
<billybigrigger> are you effing me
<billybigrigger> its a different packge
<darthanubis> I already typed that ANY vbox install has the same affect will mulitple kernels
<darthanubis> is there something lost in translation?
<billybigrigger> thats the first time i've seen you say that
<darthanubis> xchat has scrollback
<billybigrigger> hehe you can get bent if you think im scrolling back to find your text
<darthanubis> and you can get stuffed if your to incompetent to clean up the mess you made in the bug report
<darthanubis> oh
<darthanubis> hehe
 * darthanubis snark off
<darthanubis> too
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-14
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: it took me about 1 hour to figure out this ionice: execvp failed: No such file or directory meant zsync wasnt installed
<BUGabundo> lolololol
<BUGabundo> hahahahhaahahahaah
<gnomefreak> i just wrote up a script for my friend took me a couple of hours i moved it to /usr/local/bin than rm it from there and all 50+ lines gone i had to redo it
 * gnomefreak not having best of days
<gnomefreak> ok smoke and again think if i forgot anything that cant wait.
<yofel> wth... X just locked up, had to kill it
<BUGabundo> ff did the same to me
<BUGabundo> in the middle of 48GB download
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: still no crash on chromium
<BUGabundo> nice
<yofel> hm, I found this in .xsession-errors.old, this seems to be the beginning of the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/449402/
<yofel> here are the last 1k lines from .old, if anyone finds anything else... http://paste.ubuntu.com/449403/
<funkyHat> How can I reset my user's screen resolution setting in gnome (bearing in mind I can't log in to a graphical session)? Google tells me rm -r ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/* but there is no screen dir inside gnome
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: edit xorg.conf?
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: not present
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> dpkg --reconfigure it?
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: and I stopped being able to log in after unticking the box that says "same image on every monitor"
<BUGabundo> doesn't ring a bell
<funkyHat> in system > preferences > monitors
<funkyHat> In fact the screen went blank when I did that, and does the same every time I log in since
<funkyHat> So it seems that the ati driver can't cope with dual heads. the whole system locks up (no ssh access either) so it has no chance to try and restore previous settings. also fglrx isn't working with 2.6.34+ as far as I'm aware, so I'm a little stuck :D
<BUGabundo> either that or the new X
<funkyHat> Well dkms is failing with 2.6.34 and 2.6.35 but works with a 2.6.32 that I still have lying around. Although even on 2.6.32 X doesn't come up if I pick fglrx... hrm
<bjsnider> that is typical of fglrx and new kernels
<bjsnider> i'm sure support will be along some time with int he next 5 months or so
<matrixa1> funkyHat, that explains a lot of the adventures I've had with dkms today
<funkyHat> bjsnider: but breakage with 2.6.32 (even after the module compiled successfully) is more likely to be to do with the new X server, right?
<funkyHat> I will try to get X running to a degree so I can file a bug about that... the log said somehing about mismatched versions, but I'm on windows right now and can't quite remember
<bjsnider> funkyHat, affirmative. but don't look for new kernel support any time soon
<funkyHat> bjsnider: should I file against fglrx or xorg? http://pastebin.com/8vrahciv here's the relevant server log with the errors near the end
<funkyHat> [    20.351] [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.1.901, required X.org 7.5.1.0
<funkyHat> or maybe dkms? arg
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: that may be the Xorg breakage
<gnomefreak> they are held back, maybe you updated them?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak: i've only used aptitude safe-upgrade since the announcement about xorg breakage
<gnomefreak> didnt know there was an announcement  i never got safe upgrade to work so i used smartpm and it didnt hold back
<funkyHat> Looks like I have 7.5 versions of both xorg and xserver-xorg, so I really don't know what to make of that error
<gnomefreak> yep here to and i finally got nvidia working
<gnomefreak> i havent heard of anything else failing to build against .35 kenrel other than nvidia
<gnomefreak> but it has been fixed (maybe it was building against x
<funkyHat> But none of this sheds any light on why the ati driver is crapping out when I try to log in since trying to set up dual display...
<gnomefreak> give me a minute ill look at the logs just need to finish something
<Daekdroom> Will it automatically go X.org 7.5 if I update from 10.04 now?
<funkyHat> Daekdroom: if not now then at some point it will
<Daekdroom> funkyHat, yeah, but will the update from 10.04 make it install held-back packages?
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: use update-manager to do it and the broken packages will be held back
<gnomefreak> do not install the held back packages
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, ok, I should install any PPA I have before I do it, right?
 * gnomefreak thinks about updatingt topic
<Daekdroom> *uninstall
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: update-manager will disable PPAs
<gnomefreak> for you
<Daekdroom> Great.
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: your on the 32 kenrel or Lucid
<gnomefreak> and 32kenrel
<funkyHat> gnomefreak: yes, I was using the 32 kernel because fglrx won't compile against anything newer
<gnomefreak> k thought so
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything different than what you posted?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak: that was the file Xorg.1.log posted in its entirety
<Jordan_U> 6/away away
<psusi> is emacs broken for anyone else in mav?  I get "X protocol error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) on protocol request 2"
<funkyHat> err... or it may have been Xorg.0.log.old ⢁| I forget
<gnomefreak> ok that should be it than i dont think .0. would add much to it. Yes it does look like it failed to build on X nvidia was just fixed the other day so maybe atri will be soon as well
<funkyHat> In any case I have the same error occuring in several of the Xorg.* log files
<gnomefreak> psusi: no but i use vim/gedit more so than i play with emacs
<gnomefreak> personal prefferences
<psusi> guess I'll have to run it in terminal mode until it's fixed... now to try packaging the latest lvm2 with snapshot merge support ;)
<funkyHat> http://pastebin.com/p4kzw8uq is Xorg.0.log with the radeon driver in use... I don't see any issues but I only have a blank screen, no response even from the numlock key
<funkyHat> well I need sleep so I'll have a go with this again tomorrow
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: good night
<BUGabundo> nite, you owls
<psusi> anyone else having the battery power management icon show up in the indicator applet even though it shouldn't?
<IdleOne> psusi: yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> bluetooth and a few others
<gnomefreak> night everyone
<IdleOne> night'
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> Anyone active?
<ripps> hmm? when did this unversal assisstance applet show up? Another indicator that just wastes precious panel space
<sebsebseb> ripps: still about?
<ripps> sebsebseb: huh?
<sebsebseb> ripps: saw you put a message here earlier
<sebsebseb> things seem quite dead in here tonight
<sebsebseb> and I wanted to share a link here, but  like no one to share with that is active
<ripps> sebsebseb: oh sorry, I've rebooted since then. Kinda forgot what I said.
<ripps> let me look at my irssi log
<sebsebseb> <ripps> hmm? when did this unversal assisstance applet show up? Another indicator that just wastes precious panel space
<sebsebseb> thats what you put
<ripps> yeah, I've been in a lot of rooms, talking about alot of things.
<ripps> I still have the unversal access indicator.
<ripps> where did it come from?
<ripps> Okay, I have gallium for -radeon installed, let's see if I can run Unity now.
<ripps> nope, I don't even think it's getting to the point where it starts rendering
<knittl> hm, what does not work with nouveau: suspend
<shadeslayer> any idea where qt4-doc-html installs the docs too?
<cwillu> shadeslayer, you're aware of dpkg-query -l qt4-doc-html right?
<shadeslayer> cwillu: no :(
<shadeslayer> cwillu: btw its -L ;)
<shadeslayer> cwillu: thanks anyways :P
<cwillu> close enoug
<cwillu> always get the case wrong on those :p
 * gnomefreak can honestly say todate has started badly, nothing can rip a cd, likely it is not mounting. its 4:33am
<gnomefreak> is anyone able to use sound-juicer to rip a cd?
<gnomefreak> i thought it wasnt mounting the cdrom but the players wok just none of the rippers
<gnomefreak> ok other cdrom works
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Thanks to you all for testing Lucid and making it a great release | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1 | Xorg is broken, please do not upgrade the Xorg packages that are
<gnomefreak> damn
<Ian_corne> that are what? :p
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Thanks to you all for testing Lucid and making it a great release | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1 | Xorg is broken, do not upgrade the X packages.
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: what are what?
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: oh yeah ran out of room
<gnomefreak> not like people read teh topic
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<Ian_corne> I do!
<Ian_corne> and I bet BUGabundo does too
<BUGabundo> I do, I do
<BUGabundo> erk what do I do ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: broke my X packages ;)
<BUGabundo> of course I did
<BUGabundo> I broke it all with an hammer
<gnomefreak> i love how sound-juicer estimates the tine it takes to extract songs.
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind that is the duration for playback
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<gnomefreak> way too early for me
<gnomefreak> oh its later than i thought. ok this tells me im going to have a fairly bad day
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1 | Xorg is broken, do not upgrade the Xorg packages.
<gnomefreak> much better :)
<BUGa_vacations> oohhhh
<BUGa_vacations> so no more we are aperciated for running a full last dev cycle?
<Ian_corne> :p
<gnomefreak> no need for it plus topic was too long
<BUGa_vacations> "no need" sure
<BUGa_vacations> you know what!!!!
<BUGa_vacations> I'm leaving!!!!
<BUGa_vacations> for an all week
<BUGa_vacations> just because you said that
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> we can always add it in topic in #ubuntu
 * red2kic adds "RIP BUGa_vacations -- He'll never be forgotten.  J/K. He's just going on a vacation"
<gnomefreak> he needs a vacation
<gnomefreak> deserves
<red2kic> BUGa_vacations: Where are you going? :)
<BUGa_vacations> algarve
<BUGa_vacations> 600kms of home
<BUGa_vacations> sun, beach, swimming pool, all day, all nite
<BUGa_vacations> and hot babes :D
<BUGabundo> oh damn it
<BUGabundo> gnome-do is eating the cpu again
<BUGabundo> hadn't that since lucid :(
<om26er> maverick wont ship with gtk3 ?
<BUGabundo> beats me
<nessita> Hi guys -- over the weekend I updated Xorg (I didn't read the topic), since I was having problems with the video drivers. Is there any way of getting my X back? the error I'm getting is: xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  no server "X" in PATH
<nessita> I'm running maverick with the latest updates and I work for Canonical, that's why I'm running it :-)
<Sensiva> nessita that topic was set only few hours ago
<yofel> gnomefreak: what's broken with X?
<nessita> Sensiva: well, I fell less dummy then :-)
<nessita> Sensiva: is there any way of having X working again?
<Sensiva> nessita I don't know any other ways to downgrade but synaptic
<Sensiva> Nope I don't know
<nessita> Sensiva: can't it be done with aptitude, for example?
<yofel> nessita: can you check if all X packages are installed? No such file or directory is a bit odd...
<knittl> suspend does not work with nouveau :(
<nessita> yofel: when upgrading the xorg packages, the only one that was removed was nvidia-173 which conflicted with xorg
<yofel> and you can downgrade with aptitude, but I only know how to do it with the ncurses UI
<nessita> yofel: shoot!
<knittl> or rather resume is what's not working
<yofel> nvidia is there but X not?
<nessita> yofel: how can I check that?
<knittl> when resuming my screen flashes white and black
<yofel> nessita: first: is xserver-xorg is installed?
<knittl> good i don't suffer from epilepsy :D
<yofel> -is
<nessita> yofel: yes :-) (I have the xinit binary)
<yofel> xinit is part of xinit, X is part of xserver-xorg
<nessita> yofel: ok, I'll check (need to reboot for that). If xserver-org wasn't installed... what should I do?
<BUGabundo> nessita: just change to x-edgers ppa
<BUGabundo> all packages should be built there
<yofel> hm, well, check if all xserver-* packages are installed, and make sure they are
<yofel> BUGabundo: X works fine here without edgers..
<nessita> yofel: if they are not there, shall I install them by hand?
<nessita> "by hand" I mean
<yofel> yes, maybe reinstall them, or run debsums to check if something is missing, but I can't think of any precise reason why the X binary would go missing, except the package being removed
<nessita> yofel: ok, thanks, I'll report back
<BUGabundo> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BUGabundo> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<BUGabundo> bbl
 * om26er wonders why are we still at gnom 2.30
<edgy> Hi, kdm button to choose the sessions is not responding to any click, is this known?
<edgy> can any one try it and confirm please?
<yofel> edgy: confirmed, actually no button works there anymore. I didn't notice as I usually just use tab and enter ^^
<edgy> yofel: thanks a lot
<bjsnider> om26er, as opposed to which version of gnome?
<om26er> bjsnider, 2.31.3
<nessita> yofel: you were right, xserver packages were uninstalled. There are conflicts with the nvidia, driver, do you know how to install nvidia drivers on maverick?
<ilumi> in the 10.10 alpha, i have a double task bar, is that a feature or what?
<ilumi> kubuntu that is
<ilumi> i have a taskbar on top of the screen
<ilumi> and the same one on the bottom
<JontheEchidna> it's a bug
<ilumi> okay, is it ok to just remove?
<JontheEchidna> It should be fixed before alpha2, but for now you can just delete one of the panels
<JontheEchidna> yes
<ilumi> thank you
<ripps> Does anybody know what class the google-chrome extension menus are? I'm trying to use a specific compiz animation with them.
<bjsnider> om26er, i doubt it's very easy to do considering that the gnome and canonical teams are far apart in terms of design philosophy. heavy patching is necessary to create the ubuntu gnome over a plain gnome like fedora would provide
<bjsnider> caconical's gnome is almost functioning as a fork at this point
<om26er> bjsnider, my question was when the gnome packages will be updated in Maverick to the development series.
<bjsnider> in other words, 'shut up, he explained'
<om26er> bjsnider, are you talking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<funkyHat> Here is a log of the open source radeon driver crashing on a fully updated Maverick: http://pastebin.com/UG33bL9Z
<funkyHat> Is this just happening because I accidentally updated some X stuff I shouldn't have?
<funkyHat> GDM works, but after logging the displays both turn off and the system locks up
<ilumi> the joinon says dont update xorg, its broken
<funkyHat> joinon?
<funkyHat> I haven't updated anything that would have caused other things to be removed, as per the announcement on devel-discuss
<Pici> funkyHat: The topic
<funkyHat> Ah, so it's more broken than that ⢁D
<funkyHat> funfun
<funkyHat> I had already updated before the topic was set
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I see Xorg is broken :( I was hoping to try out the mesa 7.8 series drivers
<drdozer> is it possible to test-drive these drivers with some hackery under lucid?
<arand> Finally a bit of updates :/
<arand> "+ [cjwatson] enable installer support for btrfs: INPROGRESS" woop! woop! keep it up!
<bukayoo> Kworld ATSC 120 tuner not working with the -35 kernel anymore but works with the -34 kernels.  Any idea?
<Daijoubu> Hello, is there a way to install Ubuntu 10.10 with full encryption? LIke with Fedora for example? One checkbox and then enter Key for encryption?
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: there was in all 9.x and 10.04
<BUGabundo> I expect it remains the same
<emma> Daijoubu: I use full disk encryption.
<BUGabundo> hey emma
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<emma> hi there BUGabundo thanks :)
<phillw> hi folks, with 10.10 is the pae kernel for 32 bit going to be the default?
 * funkyHat tries out the xorg-edgers ppa, although he isn't expecting too much ⢁)
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: hm?
<arand> phillw: It is already.
<arand> phillw: provided you have 3GB+ of available memory, and a internet connection to download it automatically.
<phillw> thanks, Arand we've just got the 1st alpha through for lubuntu and it was queried, from what I could find, with 10.04 it would go get if there was more than 3GB Ram. Also, apart from the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/587186 what goes with i586?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587186 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "libc6 upgrade fails: illegal instruction" [High,Confirmed]
 * phillw waves at ubottu :-) 
<mbt> Anyone know when GNOME will be updated to the unstable release in Maverick?
<arand> phillw: I have no idea to be honest.
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-15
<BUGabundo>  my friends, hope to see you back in a week
<BUGabundo> gonna try to enjoy a full week without you all :D
 * Daekdroom doubts it
<BUGabundo> :(
<Volkodav> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Volkodav> is there an option in the installer for btrfs ?
<mbt> Volkodav, I didn't see one; there probably isn't yet, I don't think btrfs has been declared stable just yet
<Volkodav> hmm - I though someone already has it installed - I was wondering if it is an option yet ?
<mbt> You can *use* btrfs, but you'll have to set it up after installation (unless that has changed since the Alpha 1 media was mastered).
<Volkodav> you mean a conversion ?
<mxe5> Is there an app for trying to recover files from a USB thumb flash drive?
<mbt> mxe5, depending on what the problem is, I'd try using foremost
<Volkodav> there is also a grub2 compatibility issue as well
<mbt> Volkodav, yes, you can convert ext3 or you can take a tar backup and restore.  I wouldn't use it for /boot.
<Volkodav> you mean /root
<mbt> Volkodav, you could just use ext2 for /boot (mounted sync) and use btrfs for / and the rest of the other filesystems
<Volkodav> and have separate /boot
<mbt> Volkodav, No, I meant /boot.  the root fs can be btrfs, but /boot has to be accessible by the bootloader.
<Volkodav> right - so grub2 can not boot btrfs yet I guess
<Volkodav> I'll spin live CD see what's up ....
<mbt> I also wouldn't use btrfs to house data that you rely on not disappearing.  I very nearly lost 300GB of data to it not that long ago just by using a multi-device setup with subvolumes.
<mbt> Volkodav, I don't recall hearing about GRUB2 learning about btrfs yet, no.  But that's fine; I usually use ext2 for /boot anyway
<Volkodav> of course not - I have my storage on differenrt drives
<arand> Volkodav: INPROGRESS: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-btrfs-support
<mxe5> mbt: Well it's a tough go right now, because it's not showing up on the desktop also went to Places/Computer and not showing in there as well.
<arand> mxe5: photorec
<mxe5> mbt: It's Toshiba 4GB thumb drive.
<Volkodav> I want to see how snapshots and all other bells are working so far - at least on a testing machine
<mbt> Volkodav, I'd just install it with a 10 GB /, then, and create a btrfs filesystem on its own partition after you have the system installed
<arand> mxe5: part of "testdisk" (which also does partition table recovery
<mbt> Say for /home or something.
<mxe5> arand: Is that similar to one of the windows file recovery apps?
<arand> mxe5: No
<arand> Likely not, at least. Since it's ncurses
<Volkodav> mbt: that's an option
<mxe5> arand: So is photorec an app?
<Volkodav> I may as well through all the system on it
<mbt> mxe5, what is the damage?  Did the filesystem get overwritten or corrupted, or it is an unusual filesystem?  What's the output of "file -sL /dev/sdX" for the device?
<arand> Fedora dabbles in btrfs already if that is an option..
<Volkodav> same as suse I heard
<arand> mxe5: A command-line (ncurses menu-based) application, yes
<mbt> Also seems that the btrfs wiki is not really giving an up-to-date picture of the status of the fs or tools
<mxe5> mbt: I get nothing when I plug it into any open USB on my computer - I get no errors at all - linux does not even come up that a USB thumb drive has been plugged in.
<mbt> mxe5, dmesg doesn't show a new device?
<mxe5> mbt: No\
<mbt> mxe5, If that's the case, no recovery utility is going to do anything for it.  It will likely need physical repair.
<bjsnider> mbt, how do you know the wiki is not up to date?
<mbt> bjsnider, most current info is for 2.6.32.
<mbt> And at that time, they weren't recommending it for general usage, so unless there's newer information somewhere that I don't know about... which is entirely possible.
<mxe5> mbt: I ran dmesg at terminal and got several lines of return - but not sure what to look for or at.
<mbt> mxe5, when you plug in a new usb mass storage device, you will see a few lines of output at the end that show that it found it, what device node (sdb, sdc, etc.) it got, its size in sectors, gigabytes and gibibytes, and so forth.
<mbt> mxe5, kinda like this, but with information for your specific device:  dhttp://pastebin.com/mu5pErWj
<mbt> mxe5, err, http://pastebin.com/mu5pErWj
<mxe5> mbt: Sorry I was reading through the dmesg output trying to find something - I'll have to come back to this later - Have to go do something for the better-half - Honey-doo stuff ya know ...
<mxe5> mbt: Thanks
<Daijoubu> I can't make a live USB for Kubuntu 10.10 neither with Startup Disk Creator which boots to Ubuntu with the Kubuntu image, nor with unetbootin?
<Daijoubu> Any help?
<Jordan_U> Daijoubu: What happens when you try?
<Daijoubu> With Startup Disk Creator it boots to a menu with 2 choices
<Daijoubu> to install ubuntu or to try ubuntu, when i select try ubuntu it boots to Ubuntu with Gnome
<Daijoubu> the unetbootin try just goes to boot from the USB, no menu is shown and it reboots, and then reboots again, and again
<Jordan_U> Daijoubu: I don'
<Jordan_U> Daijoubu: ... I don't see what's wrong with it booting with Gnome.
<Daijoubu> well i'm using the "Kubuntu" image
<Daijoubu> not the "Ubuntu" image
<Daijoubu> shoudln't it boot to KDE?!
<Daijoubu> Jordan_U will it install with KDE if i chose to install it and not try it from the USB ?
<Daijoubu> well the Kubuntu daily build fixed the problem :)
<Daijoubu> i have 31 blocked Updates, is this a bug?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> it's normal during development
<Daijoubu> kklimonda, should i do anything about it or just leave it be?
<Daijoubu> gosh kde 4.5 is great :) too bad that gnome will become that terrible shell thing hehe
<kklimonda> Daijoubu: bah, there is no single answer as many things may result in packages being blocked. If you have no idea how to investigate it I'd leave it for now.
<IdleOne> Xorg seems to have been fixed. FOR ME!
<om26er> any op online?
<IdleOne> om26er: I am not op in here bu maybe I can help
<om26er> IdleOne, I want someone kicked in #ubuntu ;)
<om26er> or banned
<IdleOne> om26er: #ubuntu-ops please
<om26er> na I'll find someone here
<IdleOne> om26er: #ubuntu-ops is the proper place to discuss this
<IdleOne> I am op in #ubuntu so I should be able to help
<IdleOne> or you can msg me
<DrHalan> waitng for the xorg fix
<IdleOne> DrHalan: I did an upgrade this morning 30+ xorg packages installed without problems. FOR ME
<IdleOne> ymmv
<DrHalan> not for me it even wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-all
<yofel> ls
<yofel> . . .
<IdleOne> DrHalan: in that case, hold off
<yofel> odd, I have all X updates installed since quite a while, nvidia and virtualbox were holding them back for a while
<DrHalan> yeha i have nvidia here..
<DrHalan> on virtualbox it worked some days ago
<DrHalan> nvidia-current isN't updated anyways afaik
<yofel> not yet, x-updates has 256.29 which works fine here
<DrHalan> whats x-updates?
<Ian_corne> ppa
<DrHalan> nice.. so i just wait until its merged to maveric
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<Ian_corne> yofel: if i full-upgrade it doesn't remove nvidea-current anymore
<yofel> oh? then someone rebuilt the package maybe
<Ian_corne> upgrades dkms and all the xserver packages and nvidia-current too
<Ian_corne> upgrading now
<Ian_corne> will let you know if it works :)
<DrHalan> ill just wait..
<Ian_corne> Get:72 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main xserver-xorg 1:7.5+6ubuntu1 [20.3kB]
<Ian_corne> hmm
<jpds> Ian_corne: Don't you have your own mirror?
<Ian_corne> yes
<Ian_corne> I changed it to this when I needed something that wasn't pushed yet
<Ian_corne> will change back
<Ian_corne> :)
<yofel> I have that too, and xserver-xorg-core 2:1.8.1.901-1ubuntu1
<Ian_corne> Ha
<Ian_corne> all my applets don't like 1.8
<Ian_corne> except musicplayer and timer
<Ian_corne> ok, they just crashed it seems
<Ian_corne> if i kill the panels and they reload, they're back
<nils1> hej folks, does anyone know by chance, what to do, to get a new ubuntu mailing list created? i have started a ticket on rt.ubuntu.com month ago and nothing happened up to now..
<yofel> and there goes X - again...
<yofel> ^G###!!! ABORT: X_CloseDevice: XI_BadDevice (invalid Device parameter); 8 requests ago: file nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 182
<Daijoubu> Help! :) Installed Kubuntu from daily build, updated, installed Nvidia current drivers, after reboot it shows the Kubuntu loading screen and it stays there, the keyboard is working and i can restart with ctrl-alt-del
<yofel> Daijoubu: how did you install them?
<Daijoubu> with hardware drivers
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I had something like that in lucid when mountall hung up on an NFS mount, but that's fixed by now
<yofel> can you get to a terminal somehow?
<Daijoubu> yofel with ctrl-alt-F1 F2 and so on ?
<yofel> yes
<Daijoubu> that's not working :/
<Daijoubu> the screen just flashes with ctrl-alt-F1 and F2 for F3-4-5-6 nothing happens
<Daijoubu> and it returns to the Kubuntu loading image
<yofel> hm... maybe try sysrq+k to kill plymouth, or maybe sysrq+e (SIGTERM) or sysrq+i (SIGKILL) and see if you get something
<Daijoubu> ok one sec
<Daijoubu> nope nothing
<Daijoubu> tranegly enough i typed "o-o" and enter and it shat down lol
<Daijoubu> *strange
<Daijoubu> phh terriblwe stuff :/
<yofel> hm, does something happen if you press S or M when it hangs?
<Daijoubu> one sec..
<yofel> and is plymouth frozen or is the animation still running?
<Daijoubu> nope
<Daijoubu> it's frozen
<Daijoubu> but when i do ctrl+alt+del thje animation unfreezes
<yofel> and what happens with sysrq+k?
<Daijoubu> when it's frozen all dots are gray, after ctrl alt del, all dots go white and one becomes gray
<Daijoubu> yofel just to make sure the sysrq thing is the "windows" key on the kieyboard right?
<yofel> er... no
<yofel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yofel> sysrq+k is 'alt+print+k' here
<Daijoubu> yofel ok then i mislead you that nothing happens with it one sec
<yofel> or prtscr or whatever druck is on an english keyboard
<Daijoubu> yofel sysrq+k nothing sysrq+e nothing alt-sysrq+k ntohing alt-sysrq+e nothing alt-sysrq+o = shutdown
<yofel> yeah, o is shutdown
<Daijoubu> so i'm doomed?
<yofel> hm, then I'm slowly running out of ideas, maybe add 'init=/bin/bash' to the grub kernel line and see if you get a terminal
<Daijoubu> ok i guess this is the guru section of possible things to do haha
<yofel> that will skip upstart and should give you a terminal without any running services
<Daijoubu> how do i add that line?!
<yofel> Daijoubu: in grub, press 'e' (I think) to edit the boot options, and append 'init=/bin/bash' on the kernel line
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> maybe first try to remove quiet splash there
<yofel> that should at least remove the boot animation
<Daijoubu> umm how?
<Daijoubu> is there a key like in windows where if i hold it it will propose to start ubuntu in vesa or so on?
<yofel> like I said, go to the grub menu, select the kernel that you want to boot, press e and edit the line that starts with 'kernel'
<Daijoubu> i don't know how to go to the grub menu :( i'm noob
<yofel> after that use ctrl+x to boot I think, it should say so in the editor
<yofel> er... hold left shift pressed on boot I think
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Daijoubu> ok one sec
<yofel> actually see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yofel> especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<Daijoubu> well holding shift didnt bring me to a menu
<Daijoubu> it shows some text of things loaded and it end at Pulse Audio and the * in fron ot it is orange
<yofel> o.O
<Daijoubu> and i can't type anything
<Daijoubu> *front of it is orange
<Daijoubu> app armor profiles, kernels common printing system are shown ans [ok]
<Daijoubu> then comes pulse audio and it has orange star and theres no [ok] next to it
<Daijoubu> is pulse audio yet again making my day miserable? :D
<yofel> well, that seems to come from the sysvinit services, so the boot hangs somewhere at the end
<yofel> heh
<bardo_> hello to all, does anyone lnows how if there is a update to resolve the bug in xubuntu10.04 related to intel 855 graphic cards
<Daijoubu> so in other words i have to reinstall?
<yofel> bardo_: *which* bug?
<yofel> bardo_: and do you mean recent update or compared to lucid?
<bardo_> xubuntu frezes in startup and dosent boot without the option i915.modeset=1. recent update
<bardo_> sorry xubuntu 10.0
<bardo_> 10.04
<yofel> Daijoubu: not sure, maybe use a live disk, chroot and try to disable things until it boots (that's what I would try)
<yofel> but reinstalling might be faster
<yofel> bardo_: this channel is for maverick meerkat 10.10 support, for lucid please ask in #ubuntu
<bardo_> had to chroot and change grub so to put the option i915.modeset=1. but if i try to play a movie the laptop crashes
<Daijoubu> yofel, the thing is that my live usb kubuntu is damaged as well, no idea how that happened, it crashes on the keyboard setup if i try to install it, and if i select to Try it, it brings me to a logins creen, i have no idea what the default login user and pass is
<yofel> default login user and pass should be ubuntu/ubuntu iirc
<Daijoubu> thanks yofel
<bardo_> ok
<yofel> I could be wrong, it's been a while since I had to use them
<yofel> bardo_: if you have a question about a specific bug number askin in #ubuntu-bugs is an option too
<bardo_> thanks, will try.
<Daijoubu> it's hopeles :/ now it crashes on the live USB loading screen as well, neather Try or Install works, i tried the check for errors option and it didn't find any errors, i'm curious how these errors evolve though
<Daijoubu> oh well, back to LTS version then :)
<Daijoubu> yofel will the LTS version update it's kernel when Maverik comes out?
<yofel> no idea, there was some talk about backporting kernels, but haven't heard much of that since quite a while ago
<Daijoubu> yofel can i update from LTS to Maverik?
<yofel> sure
<Daijoubu> ok then thanks for helping :)
<yofel> you might have to tell update-manager to look for non-lts upgrades though
<yofel> should be somewhere in software properties
<Daijoubu> i was wondering why it didn't find anything with -d thanks
<Ian_corne> Hmm I get "bzz bzzz bzzz" in my audio :p
<Ian_corne> and it's no vuvuzela
<shadeslayer> hi any idea how i can install the examples for qtcreator?
<James147> shadeslayer: Try installing qt4-demos
<shadeslayer> James147: tried that
<shadeslayer> still doesnt pick it up... maybe i need to fix that package as well in universe :P
<shadeslayer> James147: btw can you get qtcreator to work on maverick?
<James147> shadeslayer: havent tryed maverick yet, will probally install it on my laptop later today... will try it then
<shadeslayer> James147: ah ok,because beta 1 doesnt work on maverick,im going to file a request to upload RC from my ppa today :)
<DanaG> "Ubuntu is ready to play music from the web, from CDs and DVDs."
<DanaG> Wait, if it's from the web, how are you playing it from CDs?
<DanaG> It needs another "and" there.
<DanaG> quite literally, it currently says: playing music from the web from CDs.
<arand> two and:s also turns out wrong..
<DanaG> No.
<Pici> Where?
<DanaG> "Ubuntu is ready to play music from the web, and from CDs and DVDs."
<gnomefreak> i think he meant where are you seeing this
<DanaG> Ah.
<DanaG> This is in the installer (though in Lucid).
<DanaG> The slideshow.
 * gnomefreak not here
<gnomefreak> i would say file a bug maybe one of the installer devs will fix it
<devilsadvocate> DanaG, no, it doesnt need another and. CDs and DVDs are different things
<DanaG> devilsadvocate: try reading that sentence again.
<DanaG> "Ubuntu is ready to play <items> from the web, from CDs and DVDs.
<DanaG> Broken parallelism.
<devilsadvocate> i'd suggest an extra 'from' before DVDs rather than another and
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallelism_%28grammar%29
<DanaG> ah
<DanaG> yeah, and from dvds
<DanaG> tha tworks.
<om26er> will maverick ship with gtk3?
<gnomefreak> om26er: not sure but there should be a blueprint if it is planned
<vish> om26er: no
 * om26er thought a release after LTS was to shake things up ;)
<gnomefreak> om26er: it is but we still have to be stable. i would have thought gtk3 would go hand in hand with gnome3
<vish> gtk3 and gnome3 only planned for N
<vish> well , gtk3 atleast , gnome3  ??  ;p
<gnomefreak> gnome3 is planned IIRC for 10.10
<om26er> for gnome 2.31.4 they will ship with gtk3
<gnomefreak> that is gnome3
<om26er> or 2.90xx
<gnomefreak> i dont recall the linkws i saw it on but it was gnome official links and its due in sept.
<gnomefreak> 2.31
<om26er> gtk series is 2.90
<gnomefreak> http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone/
<gnomefreak> and no gtk3 will not make it in Maverick
<gnomefreak> 2.31.91 == 3.0
<gnomefreak> sorry .92
<gnomefreak> ok back to working on this .xpi
<h00k> http://identi.ca/notice/36376507 orly?
<bjsnider> vish, who says?
<dORSY> hi i have a problem with wmv: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/960/kpernykpakvntbvmnyeknek.png
<dORSY> any hints where to get the codec?
<virtuald> dorsy: medibuntu.org
<dORSY> are there maverick repos?
<virtuald> i don't know
<dORSY> okay i ask different
<dORSY> what codec this video uses?  mmsh://streamer2.carnation.hu/mtvod2/hirado/2010/06/15/hirado19_100615.wmv
<vish> bjsnider: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2010-June/msg00183.html
<gnomefreak> dORSY: yes there are
<dORSY> gnomefreak, apt line?
<gnomefreak> dORSY: its on thier site
<dORSY> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/maverick.list is 404
<gnomefreak> dORSY: one sec
<gnomefreak> dORSY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450236/  these work for me here
<gnomefreak> going backt o this damn thing
<dORSY> thx
<dORSY> we will see...
<dORSY> i cant find their pgp key -.-
<dORSY> gpg*
<bjsnider> vish, that message is inconclusive
<gnomefreak> dORSY: take the last 8 digits and do it that way or go to ssoftware sources in the gnome menu
<gnomefreak> dORSY: give me the last 8 and i will give you the command
<dORSY> gnomefreak, 8 digits of what?
<gnomefreak> dORSY: in the gpg error you have. there are letters and numbers of the gpg i need last 8
<dORSY> anyway i got one from google
<dORSY> thanks
<gnomefreak> they also have a way to add repos and keys in one command on thier website
<dORSY> does not work
 * gnomefreak wrote a script for all my gpg keys
<dORSY> i said it generates 404
<dORSY> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/maverick.list
<gnomefreak> dORSY: one minute
<gnomefreak> dORSY: you can also ask in #medibuntu
<gnomefreak> that channel is handy
<dORSY> thanks
<gnomefreak> dORSY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
 * gnomefreak not sure where you were going and why
<dORSY> lsb_release -cs
<dORSY> maverick
<dORSY> there is no maverick list on the site
<gnomefreak> dORSY: add the repos i  gave you or use the command found on that page
<dORSY> try yourself
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@development:~$ lsb_release -cs
<gnomefreak> maverick
<dORSY> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/maverick.list
<gnomefreak> lsb_release has nothing to do with medibuntu. its only sys info
<dORSY> gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> dORSY: not sure where you got that from
<dORSY>  http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list
<gnomefreak> why are you in sources.list.d
<dORSY> part of
<dORSY> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<dORSY> part of  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
<dORSY> got it?
<gnomefreak> dORSY: did you try replacing $(lsb_release -cs) with maverick
<dORSY> no
<gnomefreak> dORSY: that is what it is telling you
<dORSY> it replaces itself
<dORSY> and if i do
<dORSY> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/maverick.list
<dORSY> still gives 404
<gnomefreak> dORSY: add the repos i gave you or ask in #medibuntu why it is 404
<dORSY> i did
 * gnomefreak out
<vish> bjsnider: rest assured , gtk3 aint landing for Maverick ;)
<bjsnider> well that's certainly your view
<vish> bjsnider: no, not mine'
<vish>  <seb128>  we will take empathy later on if they clarify they will not require gtk3
<vish> bjsnider: ^
<bjsnider> what does medibuntu provide at this point i wonder
<dORSY> nothing, im still stuck with this video :D
<dORSY> however i installed the lucid w64codec
<bjsnider> that package isn't necessary
<bjsnider> mplayer gets its codecs from ffmpeg now
<dORSY> i dont know what package would be that
<dORSY> exaclty what codec decodes wmv
<bjsnider> mplayer's codecs come from libavcodec
<bjsnider> what file are you trying to play?
<dORSY> sec
<dORSY> http://streamer.carnation.hu/mtvod2/hirado/2010/06/15/hirado19_100615.wmv
<bjsnider> dorsy, that file is tiny
<bjsnider> dorsy, my system is able to play what's there without the w64codecs file, because i have the libavcodec-extra package installed
 * funkyHat ponders downgrading X
<EagleScreen> will Maverick have Gnome 3.0 available for testing ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-16
<td123> I know it's in the topic, but is xorg *still* broken?
<Sarvatt> only if you have proprietary drivers installed
<Sarvatt> also - nouveau has 3D support in maverick now in libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
 * ajmitch will enjoy the magic smoke tonight then
<psusi> anyone else have suspend broken using the current maverick kernels?  display just doesn't power back on after resume... works when I switch to the daily mainline kernel build
<psusi> damn it takes forever to build the kernel these days...
<IdleOne> HTT-Bird: since you plan on installing the current kernel in maverick this would be a better place for support
<HTT-Bird> right. :)
<IdleOne> ask and be patient :)
<HTT-Bird> will give it a shot.
<IdleOne> oh take not that xorg in maverick is broken (works for me)
<HTT-Bird> alright: I have what basically amounts to a modified Ubuntu 9.04 system right now.  I need to install a >=2.6.34 kernel as an alternate kernel in order to be able to take readings from my hwmon chip.  I was figuring that the easiest way to go would be to use Maverick's kernel image; however, would installing a kernel that new alongside an older userland cause trouble?
<bjsnider> your graphics driver may run into a problem with mismatched api/abi with your xorg/mesa system, or may not even build
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: I am using the nVidia blob, so would that still be an issue?
<bjsnider> certainly
<bjsnider> i doubt it would build at all
<HTT-Bird> so I'd have to pull a newer version of the nvidia stuff I take it?
<bjsnider> no
<HTT-Bird> ...or I could just limp along on nv lol
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: so...what should I do about the issue of gfx being a problem?
<bjsnider> why don't you compile the driver you need into your current kernel instead?
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: because it is NOT AVAILABLE for a 2.6.28 kernel
<bjsnider> i mean for lmsensors
<HTT-Bird> I'd have to backport the blasted thing 6 kernel releases
<HTT-Bird> so I'd take it that you'd rather I backported the driver? :p
<bjsnider> wel, you can waste time complaining about it or you can get started...
<funkyHat> I'm hobbling along on vesa at the moment ⢁( I just had a look at downgrading to lucid's version of xorg but that doesn't appear to be doable
<bjsnider> you have no other option really
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: alright, I have the commit for that driver up on git.kernel.org
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: does kernel-package automatically take care of Ubuntu-ifying the kernel it's building?
<bjsnider> just install the kernel-headers from the archive
<bjsnider> you could use dkms to install the driver
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: hrm.  how do I get from "git diff of kernel sources" to "something dkms can swallow"?
<bjsnider> take a look at how your nvidia driver is handled
<bjsnider> have a look at /usr/src
<bjsnider> it should become clear
<bjsnider> you'll have to research the dkms commands though
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: I can see that dkms can swallow an ordinary patch....I assume it can swallow git diff's too?
<bjsnider> you mean you want to create the driver from a patch?
<bjsnider> i dunno
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: yeah.  I have the driver in the form of a patch to the kernel source tree.
<bjsnider> is it that small?
<HTT-Bird> 1 new file in Documentation/, 1 file for the driver, 2 build-harness patches, and a patch to MAINTAINERS
<HTT-Bird> so yeah, it is kinda that small :)
<HTT-Bird> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=patch;h=d58de038728221f780e11d50b32aa40d420c1150 <-- maybe this'd help? :)
 * HTT-Bird pings bjsnider 
<bjsnider> well, i don't know if a patch would work with dkms or if it needs the raw files. give it a try
<HTT-Bird> bjsnider: it seems to want the raw files
<HTT-Bird> but that's not too hard to accomodate. :)
<bjsnider> you can, apparently install the newer kernel outright if you want. the blob should build with it
<HTT-Bird> true, I doubt backporting the driver will be horribly hard though.
<DrHalan> what is the title supposed to mean? shouldn't i upgrade even if dependencies are okay nowß
<DrHalan> mh not really sure if i shut reastart now ..
<DrHalan> xorg upgrade went fine..
<sylon> whats the best way to downgrade a pkg when some update to it is broken?
<Ian_corne> will maverick be sporting x 1.9?
<Ian_corne> found out, yes :)
<dORSY> mv /work/dorsy/home/dorsy
<bjsnider> !find /usr/bin/ffprobe lucid
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/ffprobe found in ffprobe
<DrHalan> is xorg still broken for anyone?
<DrHalan> i suggest we change the topic
<psusi> xorg was workign for me last night... up until my maverick installation got hosed when I tried to make an lvm snapshot and it hung
<DrHalan> mh
<gnomefreak> it is still held back so yes it is broken
<DrHalan> what is held back?
<Ian_corne> gnomefreak: not for me
<Ian_corne> what is causing the conflict?
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: off hand i dont recall but i will look as soon as i finish what im working on
<gnomefreak> ahh
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1.
<gnomefreak> better
<Ian_corne> hehe :p
<gnomefreak> now lets see if it really is fixed
<Ian_corne> well it is for me
 * gnomefreak away for a bit
<gnomefreak> thanks for the heads up
<funkyHat> Anyone know how I can downgrade all of my X packages? ⢁D
<yofel> make sure you get the older versions from somewhere and use dpkg / aptitude / synaptic?
<yofel> funkyHat: then again, why do you want to downgrade them?
<funkyHat> yofel: because the current ones are broken ⢁)
<yofel> hm, haven't updated today yet, but right now it works fine here
<funkyHat> The "get older ones from somewhere" part is what I'm struggling with, they don't appear to be in the archive anymore
<funkyHat> yofel: my card is an ati r800
<yofel> no, either you have them in /var/cache/apt/archives or you need to fetch the lucid packages
<yofel> oh
<yofel> heh
<yofel> vesa?
<funkyHat> yes vesa works fine, if 1280x1024 is fine...
<funkyHat> And only single headed
<funkyHat> mm, I tried adding lucid's repos so they'd appear in aptitude, but it didn't seem to work, I guess I'll grab the packages and install them manually
<yofel> they should appear after refreshing the package cache
<yofel> you have to select the older version by hand of course
<funkyHat> by pressing u (or aptitude update) you mean? I have done that a few times ⢁)
<yofel> yeah, then go to the package you want, press enter, go to the bottom, select the version you want and press +
<yofel> resolve the conflicts by downgrading all other packages and install them
<funkyHat> Yeah, I'm only seeing 1:7.5+6ubuntu1 and the same with ~xorgedgers3
<yofel> hm, I have lucid enabled here and I can see all versions fine
<funkyHat> Maybe I got my sources.list wrong...
<yofel> hm, aptitude shows this here (the middle one comes from debian)
<yofel> p    1:7.5+5ubuntu1
<yofel> p    1:7.5+6
<yofel> i    1:7.5+6ubuntu1
<funkyHat> Yeah, that's the problem, I only added lucid-security -_-
<funkyHat> aha!
<h00k> Oh, the /topic has changed, does this mean xorg upgrades are safe?
<yofel> anyone else got a failing kernel upgrade?
<yofel> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-3-generic
<yofel> Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub.
<yofel> Invalid parameter, 2.6.35-3-generic
<yofel> User postinst hook script [/usr/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 1
<NoelJB> Maverick won't boot after this AM's updates.  wait-for-root not found in /init.  Anyone else seeing this?
<NoelJB> Looks like bug 360378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360378 in linux (Ubuntu) "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<coz_> hey guys.. I dont have maverick installed on a dual monitor system... is the wallpaper issues solved ?
<coz_> ie... all options for wallpaper....scale   etc etc  simply mirror the image on both monitors and the "span"  option does nothing more than center the image "between"  each monitor
<coz_> also the issue  I had on lucid with multiple partitioned external drive  not un mounting properly does not occur on kde o0
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: WARNING: amd64 users should not upgrade now. We are seeing initramfs errors, which lead to broken boots. | Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1.
<jpds> Good day.
<jonathonf> does anyone know which version of initramfs-tools caused the problem?
<jpds> jonathonf: 0.96.1ubuntu3.
<jonathonf> ta, i'll check my installed version
<jpds> Fix is en route as we speak.
<jonathonf> great
<h00k> xorg 'should' be okay with an nvidia, yes?
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: WARNING: amd64 users should not upgrade. We are seeing initramfs errors (with 0.96.1ubuntu3), which lead to broken boots / fix en route | Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alph
<jonathonf> h00k: yes
<jonathonf> should be ;)
 * jonathonf is still playing with fglrx
<wtf1> what is partial upgrade?
<Sarvatt> h00k: only nvidia-current, the rest dont support xserver 1.8
<h00k> Sarvatt: okay. I'm running the proprietary nvidia driver on my laptop
<Sarvatt> it depends what driver you're using, theres 3 different versions
<h00k> Right, whatever the latest one is these days, 19*.**
<bjsnider> well, the very latest one in the 256.29 driver in the x-updates ppa
<Sarvatt> yeah the latest works fine, its just 173.xx and 96.xx that dont work
<h00k> oh, holy smokes. I didn't realize it was that high.
<h00k> Last I remember it was 195, I think
<h00k> !info nvidia-current maverick
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 22757 kB, installed size 70860 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<h00k> yeah. that's me.
<sidHart> can't boot as it's dropping to initramfs..how to recover?
<Giles1> QCad is missing fonts since upgrade to lucid, (its think its a QT3 application)
<Giles1> how can I fix it?
<Giles1> ah, I think I need to install qcad-data
<Giles1> yep that fixed it.
<arcane> how do I read the channel topic?
<arcane> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-17
<arcane> Is the problem listed in the topic only for the lastest daily build?
<arand> arcane: /topic in most irc clients. Topic is fairly new I think, but it applies to everyone running 10.10 of course
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid Lynx. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<arand> Only, DO NOT type «sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<arand> If you are using amd64 on 10.10 atm, I would assume
<arcane> Is there a list of what is currently broken in the maveric alpha1 release?
<bukayoo> arcane: initramfs-tools* is..
<bukayoo> broke mine this morning
<bukayoo> and did some kernel cleaning..
<bukayoo> bad timing
<h00k> intramfs-tools 0.96.1ubuntu4 should be safe, yes?
 * h00k gives it a shot
<IdleOne> what is the word on linux-image-2.6.35-4-generic amd64?
<IdleOne> upgrade or not?
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: initramfs-tools fixed in 0.96.1ubuntu4 | Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1
<IdleOne> jpds: thank you for the topic update :)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> where I can check maverick packages versions? http://packages.ubuntu.com/ does not handle it
<Pici> hrw: launchpad, or rmadison or rmadison's web interface: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi
<hrw> thx
<hrw> I am used to packages.debian.org which handles all version supported
<Pici> hrw: Yeah, it really should be on packages.ubuntu.com, let me see if theres a bug filed for that (and file it if needed).
<Pici> hrw: Actually. I see it there.
<hrw> but or maverick?
<hrw> bug or maverick?
<hrw> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.5 gives nothing for me but this package exists in maverick
<Pici> looks to be there, but broken.
<flyingstar16> Hi all. I've got a strange question: is "do-release-upgrade -d" enabled only after - I don't know - alpha2 or should it be available right now? Because I keep getting a "no new releae found" message..
<Ian_corne> something is leaking
<Ian_corne> big time
<Ian_corne> anyone else notice?
<Ian_corne> I'm at 694 mb used
<Ian_corne> but the totals don't match in htop..
<Daekdroom> What does free say?
<Ian_corne> 92 processes
<Ian_corne> $ free -m
<Ian_corne>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Ian_corne> Mem:           993        957         36          0         57        205
<Ian_corne> -/+ buffers/cache:        694        299
<Ian_corne> Swap:         1906          0       1906
<Ian_corne> the same
<Ian_corne> pretty weird
<Daekdroom> Did you move from 32bits to x64?
<Daekdroom> I heard it uses a lot more RAM.
<Ian_corne> no
<Ian_corne> Still on my netbook :p
<Daekdroom> I guess you can call that a leak o.O
<Ian_corne> up 1h
<Ian_corne> I think it's chromium
<Ian_corne> well, i suspect chromium
<yofel_> plasma-desktop is leaking here (some widget I think). But thats all
<Ian_corne> fresh boot 157 mb in use
<yofel> wow, that's quite low
<Ian_corne> Things use less memory if you have less available I noticed
<Ian_corne> hmm trying to remember what I ran in that 1hour
<Ian_corne> maybe ruby..
<Ian_corne> can't really check
<Ian_corne> well I opened chromium
<Ian_corne> and closed it
<Ian_corne> sitting at 215 mb now
<Ian_corne> Is it usefull to report bugs on launchpad if you're running ppa's?
<Ian_corne> hmm
<Ian_corne> nah, doesn't seem to be it
<Daekdroom> Ian_corne, yeah, but you must file the bug towards the PPA, and not Ubuntu distro.
<Ian_corne> ok
<Ian_corne> it's not chromium anyways :p
<Ian_corne> trying aptitude
<Ian_corne> that would be bad :p
<knittl> hrm, lots of freezes/lockups with nouveau
<knittl> i can still move my mouse though, but not click anything, kill xserver or switch to vts
<fagan> knittl: x has gotten a few updates recently that break drivers
<fagan> you should file a bug report and debug it with the xorg guys
<knittl> fagan: i see
<knittl> i'm looking at some reports right now
<fagan> go to #ubuntu-x and they can give you an answer
<knittl> k
<Ian_corne> no leaking yet atm
<Ian_corne> gmm
<Ian_corne> hmm*
<Docteh> hey hows kernel stability today?
<arand> Hmm, dpkg failed to configure grub, and now I can't boot. Interesting.
<arand> Hrm, seems like last grub package update breaks on install, well, but reporting time tomorrows..
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-18
<yofel> arand: really? for me it was the previous one that broke the kernel upgrade
<arand>  1.98+20100614-2ubuntu1 is my culprit
<yofel> that one works fine here
<arand> Well, not for me it don't..
<akio> Are the alternate installs working?
<akio> I just tried using them on usb with usb creator and failed hard
<akio> it got to "boot:"
<akio> pressing enter gets to a scary white screen that reminds me of a nasty bug I heard about in X
<akio> not X, kms
<akio> anybody here even use the alternate install method?
<holstein> akio: let me see if i can find a link
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<akio> thanks
<holstein> ive heard this works with the alternate installers via USB
<akio> sweet a script
<akio> holstein: it does the same thing
<akio> I think there is something fishy going on here.
<akio> I don't think they would have tested it by now.
<akio> There is no reason to this early.
<akio> Or at least that would be what I would assume.
<akio> I have an external drive but now I must waste another cd.
<gnomefreak> how do you change the login screen themes? example change xubuntu login screen back to gnome's
 * gnomefreak drawing blanks
<Jettis> t
<Vigo> If I backup /home can I use it in a 10.10 dual boot until October?
<gnomefreak> Vigo: you should dual boot anyway if you plan on upgrading to 10.10
<Vigo> Nevermind, and Thank you.
<Vigo> gnomefreak: I just had a face/palm moment, Thank you.
<gnomefreak> np
<Vigo> I am still messing with csh stuff, I blanked for a moment there, so I asked, again, Thank you.
<repete> anyone else having problems w/ swap?
<gnomefreak> nope
 * gnomefreak smoke be back
<repete> I'm getting system hangs because of some massive i/o op and it _seems_ to be swap, but having trouble getting good information.
<repete> any hints are welcome. :-)
<Ian_corne> I don't advise running to gnome versions on the same /home
<cjohnston> Does anyone else have problems playing wmv files on +1?
<DrHalan> jap
<DrHalan> i think mediubuntu istn uptodate jet
<DrHalan> cjohnston:
<gnomefreak> it is for 10.10
<arand> [cjwatson] enable installer support for btrfs: DONE   \o/
 * arand waits eagerly for upcoming dailies
<cjohnston> gnomefreak: any idea then why it wont play wmv?
<Daekdroom> Has the GNOME been updated to 3?
<Vigo> sweet!
<arand> Daekdroom: Not that I know of, and I think it isn't planned for MM anyways, at least not all of it..
<Daekdroom> arand, oh.
<arand> To late.
<arand> Daekdroom: However a lot of gnome 3 will be available for optional install, like shell, I guess
<Daekdroom> arand, some digging got me to this link: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-gnome
<Daekdroom> So yeah, pretty much that
<Vigo> Any documentation on Drop Elevated Privileges?
<Vigo> Found it, nevermind
<quentusrex_> Anyone know how to turn up the cpu fan in 10.10?
<quentusrex_> I want to manually set it to the max
<holstein> bios ?
<quentusrex_> asus k50ab the bios doesn't have a setting for it.
<Vigo> I think you can try pwmconfig , but look it up.
<Vigo> There are many,many warnings about setting CPU fan speeds.
<ripps> The new ffmpeg is being held back by a bunch of packages, when is theis going to be fixed?
<DanaG> How do I get my automounted ntfs USB drive not to be 700 permissions?  That is, it's mounting as readable only to me, and screwing every other user in the system, including the samba daemon.  Where the heck do you set drive automount permissions now?
<DanaG> Note that this is not a Maverick-specific issue, but the system with the issue IS using Maverick.
<arand> DanaG: umask=### in fstab?
<DanaG> It's a USB drive, so if I put it in fstab, it would complain.
<DanaG> You used to be able to right-click the thing in Nautilus and go to "set mount options".
<DanaG> I mean, it would complain when the drive is not present.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/482501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482501 in devicekit-disks (Ubuntu) "Karmic incorrectly mounts USB disk (NTFS) as 700, cannot change behavior. (dup-of: 453605)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453605 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Make default mount umasks configurable" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<DanaG> Actually, that's more than just wishlist... it's a regression.
<Daekdroom> Definitely a regression
<Daekdroom> 2 or 3 versions ago, I didn't have to set my NTFS directly in fstab :(
<DanaG> which regression tag would that be, though?
<arand> Sounds like something that would go upstream though...
<arand> Might be yet more of the lost-in-new-version stuff of gnome's ?
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586708
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586708 in general "User Choice of VFAT Mount Option" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<DanaG> Yup.
<ripps> I anybody else having ffmpeg upgrade issues?
<DanaG> Internal Server ErrorNotImplementedError
<zniavre> good evening
<avi_> Will Maverick support waking the machine from suspend mode? I miss this feature from OSX and Windows.
<avi_> As in, apps being able to wake the machine say, for use as an alarm clock.
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> seems like copying to cifs share keeps showing icon
<dupondje> even if copy is done
 * gnomefreak not sure but i doubt it
<DanaG> nice: indicator-applet shows "Show Copy Dialog" on any file operation... including deletion.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/562033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562033 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent user interface between File Operations dialog and Indicator Applet icon." [Low,New]
<Nitsuga> DanaG, I have the indicator always, doesn't mind if i'm actually copying or not.
<Nitsuga> well, in fact i don't have it right now... weird
<Sarvatt> ok fglrx-installer for 10.6 is in x-updates now, still doesnt work with xserver 1.8 though :(
<Sarvatt> at least lucid gets the massive 2D speedup
<DanaG> OpenGL version string: 3.3.9901 Compatibility Profile Context FireGL
<DanaG> yay.
<gnomefreak> 10.6?
<DanaG> yup. Lucid, of course.
<DanaG> My netbook is on Maverick, though.
<gnomefreak> 10.4 == lucid i thought
<gnomefreak> 10.04 even
<DanaG> Naming collision.
<DanaG> ATI names things year.month, with no leading zeroes.
<DanaG> 10.6.
<gnomefreak> ah
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-19
<LoverBoyV> When i try to run U1 i get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nbZDUp6L
<LoverBoyV> anybody even paying attention in here?
<JontheEchidna> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JontheEchidna> LoverBoyV: But, on that note, are python-ubuntuone* packages installed
<LoverBoyV> lemme check
<JontheEchidna> python-ubuntuone, python-ubuntuone-client and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<LoverBoyV> Yes, all three are installed
<JontheEchidna> hrm... interesting
<LoverBoyV> yup
<JontheEchidna> I'm not an expert. (That was the obvious thing to check for) I'd suggest throwing yourself to the mercies of the bugtracker.
<LoverBoyV> ok
<JontheEchidna> But I think that the ubuntuone devs are pretty responsive to bugs, so there is hope
<LoverBoyV> YAY!
<LoverBoyV> that makes me happy
<LoverBoyV> cause i just reinstalled and i had backed up everything to ubuntu one
<JontheEchidna> It looks like 71% of the bugs filed against ubuntuone-client have at least been touched
<LoverBoyV> thats good
<Sarvatt> oh sweet, fglrx 10.6 that i put in x-updates works with xserver 1.8 now, http://pastebin.com/2Ti6wMNe
<DanaG> bug 202490
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/202490)
<DanaG> Interesting.
<DanaG> New driver for the Ricoh MMC controller.
<DanaG> Though, oddly enough, if I want to read a partitioned SD card in Windows, I have to do exactly what Linux does: disable the MMC controller and use the SDHCI controller.
<smerz> lol tehbaut
<smerz> excess flooding all night long
<smerz> must be some stuipid irc client or bouncer with an insane perform list x)
<DanaG> somebody ban it?
<coz_> hey guys.. is any progress being made to allow the official nvidia drivers to be installed on  maverick?
<DanaG> heh, the one to ask would be nvidia.
<Sarvatt> i would have had 256.35 in x-updates 8 hours ago if they bothered to release the x64 version :)
<DrHalan> is there no medibuntu support yet?
<kkojiband> do you have any idea whether maveric has gcc 4.5 package?
<Sensiva> kkojiband you may search packages in here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kkojiband> i can't see any package to use 'gcc' keyword in maveric distribution, is there some problem?
<yofel> !info gcc-4.5 | kkojiband
<ubottu> kkojiband: gcc-4.5 (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-6ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 7206 kB, installed size 15668 kB
<yofel> 'gcc' is 4.4 though
<zniavre> topic
<zniavre> ooops sorry
<dabossbv> ich bin jetzt erstmal weg
<dabossbv> bis später
<HTT-Bird> hey: did the libsensors4 version change between lucid and maverick?
<sylon> i get the following errors when i tried to boot with my custom compiled kernel: http://pastebin.com/pf3YqTiN
<Daekdroom> !info libsensors4
<ubottu> libsensors4 (source: lm-sensors-3): library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.2-6 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 172 kB
<HTT-Bird> thx, didn't see ubottu about here ;P
<Daekdroom> HTT-Bird, apparently it got recompiled
<Daekdroom> Lucid is using 3.1.2-2
<HTT-Bird> kk
<HTT-Bird> because I'm having a weird issue where libsensors isn't recognizing a functioning driver
<HTT-Bird> (or apparently functioning at least :P)
<sylon> can anyone help me? this whole plymouth business looks difficult
<marijus> *offtopic* how would i make a script autoexecute on external monitor plug in/out?
<Daekdroom> that's not so offtopic
<marijus> well... its not related to maverick dev... thats why i thought :)
<DanaG> stupid freaking oxford USB-SATA controller.  I leave the thing up running torrents, and some time later, it randomly disconnects from the USB bus.
<Vigo> System Testing locked up yesterday, would that data be in /var/logs or is it easier/better to post it with the Bug tool or is it better to post the .log from log viewer?
<arand> Use the bug tool, and attach the log as well ;)
<Vigo> Thank you.
<Vigo> Now I have to install that Bug squisher tool, yipee
<arand> Eh, just use ubuntu-bug packagename  ?
<arand> Which was the "bug-tool" I was talking about.
<Vigo> That is too easy, sorta, I may as well test the report tool while I am at it.
<Vigo> okee dokee, reported
<coz_> guys I hope with maverick you are going to have the possiblity to install official nvidia drivers.. I know on lucid the drive  _current sucks big time and installing official drivers apparenlty require blacklisting nuveau  or however its spelled
<yofel> he's gone...
<arand> Hmm, was just about to "wfm" :/
<yofel> well, it's wfm too
<yofel> and even with nvidia-current you need to blacklist nouveau, it's just that the package does that for you
<Daekdroom> wfm?
<yofel> works for me
<DanaG> hmm, dependencies of unity are screwy.
<sylon> maverick has blurry fonts in chromium, is it not using freetype bytecode interpreter?
<DanaG1> wow, system just hard-locked when I unplugged and replugged my USB sound card.
<DanaG1> Or rather, plugged in and then unplugged.
<DanaG1> It was spewing zillions of this line:
<DanaG1> ALSA sound/usb/usbaudio.c:357: frame 0 active: -84
<DanaG1> ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings depends upon ubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<DanaG1> ubuntu-netbook-default-settings conflicts with ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings
<poutine> DanaG1, http:///www.livejournal.com
<Ian_corne> whoa weird
<Ian_corne> fresh boot
<Ian_corne> 700Mb/1gb used
<Ian_corne> something is leaking that's run at boot time..
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-20
<Sensiva> 5tttttttgt\\\\\\\\ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<Sensiva> 5tttttttgt\\\\\\\\ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<virtuald> sensiva: meow
<DrHalan> mh
<DrHalan> somebody need any help? im bored..
<penguin42> well I don't suppose you what the right way to debug gnome/dbus/vfs issues is do you?
<penguin42> (although it's not on +1)
<penguin42> but, time for bed
<sylon> i get the following error when trying to play a music mp3 file in exaile on maverick, anyone having same issue? http://pastebin.com/L32TB9SE
<benni> hi there, how can I remove the leftsided bar in unity, is there a way? I want to use docky instead but didn't find a way to remove it. takes up too much space on my netbook
<DanaG> heh, last time I tried to install unity default settings... it came up with a conflict.
<DanaG> unity default settings depends on netbook default settings... and netbook default settings conflicts with unity default settings.
<DanaG> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<DanaG> wow, that's just ONE line.
<DanaG> But it's hideous.
<benni> is there a way to customize unity at all at the moment? it replaced my netbook shell on maverick and I can't even change it? ^^ Not that I mind, but customizing it would be nice
<pa> hi
<pa> anybody using irda on new ubuntu?
<dupondje> drwxr-xr-x.
<dupondje> anyone knows what the . means ?
<DanaG> "man ls" may tell.
<tsimpson> dupondje: "GNU `ls' uses a `.' character to indicate a file with an SELinux security context, but no other alternate access method." from "info ls"
<gnomefreak> has anyone that is here not upgrade initramfs-tools to version 0.96.1ubuntu4?
<Ian_corne> Not me
<gnomefreak> you havent or have?
<Ian_corne> I have 0.96.1ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 1 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1
 * gnomefreak really needs to learn bot+sed i know both seperate but not together :(
<Daekdroom> What's the update-manager parameter that'll only download the packages?
<gnomefreak> there maybe a setting in the UI to do that
<Daekdroom> I think aptitude has it..
<gnomefreak> s/maybe/should (helpful if there is one)
<gnomefreak> apt aptitude smartpm all have it
<Daekdroom> aptitude -d
<Daekdroom> hm
<gnomefreak> update-manager -s not very useful but man should be better
<gnomefreak> s/-s/-h
<gnomefreak> seems it doesnt have one, -h not man show it
<gnomefreak> just check for and friends
<Daekdroom> I'll try -s
<Daekdroom> Atleast that'll make sure it will not install anything xD
<gnomefreak> -s, --sandbox         Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-13
<litropy> Hi, peeps. Oneiric is freezing upon login, right after I click my name. I see no clues in dmesg nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log nor /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state.
<litropy> Is there any other place I can check?
<litropy> I have an Intel Atom N280 CPU.
<litropy> Going out for a bit. WIll idle and check back.
<litropy> Oh, here we go: pageflip completion has impossible msc
<durt> litropy, I have i915, I can login, but compiz takes 100% cpu, 2d works fine. related?
<litropy> durt What happens when you car /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<litropy> ... in non-2d, that is
<litropy> same message?
<durt> lemme check previous logs
<litropy> And btw, how do I choose 2D using CLI?
<durt> does gdm use compiz? I don't think so. Not related then.
<litropy> durt, compiz is taking 100% for me.
<SudoKing> I consistently find that aptitude works a lot better than apt-get, btw
 * litropy uses aptitude
<litropy> I'm so hungry. I'll be back.
<litropy> Okay, I'm back, hoping someone's not asleep.
<Ghost_Who_Walks> Is the launcher in OO more customisable than it was in 11.04, i mean is it movable or any new feature ?
<litropy> Ghost_Who_Walks: according to my experience with the build that worked for me a couple of weeks ago, no it hasn't changed.
<Ghost_Who_Walks> hmm. Alright thanks man :)
<litropy> Has anyone been successful running lightDM? Mine just freezes on the Ubuntu loading screen.
<litropy> finally found my solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/794556 "Installing gnome-icon-theme-full fixed the issue for me."
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 794556 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unable to load icon text-x-preview at size 48 in a loop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bunty> Hi all
<bunty> how do I give my user "studio" rights to my firewire audio device?  I'm using kernel 2.6.39 and the juju firewire stack so there is no /dev/raw*
<susundberg> To give user rights to device you can edit /etc/group file, but is the problem that the device is not working or with permissions?
<bunty> my user belongs to the groups "audio" and "video"
<bunty> when I run ffado-dbus-server as user studio it doesnt detect my device, but a root it does
<bunty> bbl
<Ian_Corne> Does unity (not 2d) work for you guys?
<Ian_Corne> I'm getting no glx errors
<Ian_Corne> while the nvidia driver is installed
<Ian_Corne> anyone using nivdia driver?
<wzssyqa> Ian_Corne: any problem？
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> I don't have glx
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> it's not in use
<Ian_Corne> I'll just try reinstalling the driver :)
<Ian_Corne> no it's still not working
<Ian_Corne> i got direct rendering
<Ian_Corne> but unity doesn' tload
<Ian_Corne> altho it's still "not in use"
<Ian_Corne> maybe because my xorg.conf is almost empty...
<Ian_Corne> I'm thinking it has something to do with optimus ?
<Ian_Corne> it's not using nvidia..
<Ian_Corne>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Ian_Corne> maybe jockey is just lieing..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ian_Corne> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Ian_Corne
<BluesKaj> 'the host key for this server was not found' ..I upgraded both pcs to Oneiric and now the smbclient or server is acting up , not sure which
<BluesKaj> I assume it's the remote server
<Ian_Corne> I think i just had samba updates for the client today
<Ian_Corne> -think
<Ian_Corne> -I
<BluesKaj> I can ssh and nfs is working ok, it's just irritating  that I can't remove the sftp folder from the network in dolphin
<BluesKaj> aha , I cut and pasted it into /home/user then I was able to trassh it
<min|dvir|us> Does Oneiric use Unity?
<charlie-tca> yes
<idleone> any fix for pc being stuck at Checking battery?
<Ian_Corne> linux 3.0 is getting pulled in
<Ian_Corne> lets see what breaks :D
<Ian_Corne> I'm fearing for the nvidia driver :p
<BUGabundo2> Gpu is gone
<yofel> somehow it feels like the 'drag by double tapping the touchpad' timeout is insanely short in kubuntu O
<yofel> or the scrollbars simply don't  like me...
<yofel> 2 finger scrolling behaves odd too sometimes (jumps up and down)
<Ian_Corne> well, nvidia won't load with 3.0
<Ian_Corne> anyone else using the nvidia driver?
<BUGabundo2> When I get the the laptop, I'll test
<Ian_Corne> :d
<Ian_Corne> ok
<elros> exit
<elros> exit
<elros> damnation, I'm asleep
<Ian_Corne> :D
<BUGabundo_TF> Ian_Corne: upgrading now
<Ian_Corne> yay :)
<BUGabundo_TF> Humm
<BUGabundo_TF> No Linux update
<Ian_Corne> out of date mirror?
<BUGabundo_TF> I guess
<BUGabundo_TF> I use some funky toy from jpds
<BUGabundo_TF> Doing it manually
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: if you are reading this
<BUGabundo> I survived
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 3.0-0-generic #1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 9 16:32:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ian_Corne> hmmm
<Ian_Corne> and you're running the priopritary nvidia driver?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> open
<BUGabundo> the blob is a mess in upgrades :P
<Ian_Corne> well, that was what i was wondering :)
<Ian_Corne> the nvidia blob usally does ok with updates
<Ian_Corne> so you're running unity 2D now?
<BUGabundo> gnome classic
<Ian_Corne> bah :p
<Ian_Corne> try unity 2D and tell me if you have icons missng aswell
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> I refuse
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<trism> I don't see any missing icons here (in unity-2d), where should I look? which icons?
<Ian_Corne> well, the Home Folder icon
<Ian_Corne> is not there
<Ian_Corne> aswell as terminal
<Ian_Corne> hmm, maybe I should make a new useraccount to test
<trism> what is the output of: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme;
<Ian_Corne> 'gnome'
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> don't have those on classic either
<Ian_Corne> when I'm alt tabbing totem and terminal also don't have icons
<trism> I seem to have those, do you have gnome-icon-theme{,-full}, you could also make sure you have ubuntu-mono and try: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme ubuntu-mono-dark; (for some reason I had to restart unity-2d for that to take effect)
<BUGabundo> checking
<Ian_Corne> full was not installed
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> nothing here
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gnome-icon-theme* | grep Insta
<trism> I seem to remember a changelog message saying they removed some of the icons from gnome-icon-theme that were also in one of the ubuntu icon themes to save space, that may be the issue
<trism> but gnome-icon-theme-full should have them all
<Ian_Corne> trism: icons are there
<Ian_Corne> with the -full package installed
<Ian_Corne> is there anyway to change the unity2d preferences like for unity -> ccsm?
<alex_mayorga> whose attention do I need on Bug #794818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794818 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to IcedTea-Web 1.1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794818
<trism> alex_mayorga: as far as I can see, it is already there, released the same day the bug was filed
<alex_mayorga> trism: not in natty though, right?
<trism> alex_mayorga: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/1.1-1ubuntu1
<trism> alex_mayorga: no, but this is #ubuntu+1
<alex_mayorga> I see, perhaps time for me to jump into the alpha :)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: safe to do updates today?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> nothing more broken then yesterday
<charlie-tca> oh, well, no problem then
<alex_mayorga> is bug 553789 fixed in oneiric?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553789 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] [GT21x] X freeze/crash with nouveau driver" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553789
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce :P
<BUGabundo> but not even looking at the logs
<BUGabundo> it just works for my GPU
<charlie-tca> I couldn't say. I never had that issue
<alex_mayorga> I know just me and my perfect score of picking up buggy video cards :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-14
<BUGabundo> nite
<F3ar> Any major issues that I should be aware of right away?
<elros> F3ar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<elros> you can expect a bumpy ride with alpha products
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/iEsiv.png   still no icons on launcher that s a pity
<jakobmuc> will the next ubuntu release build upon unity?
<ior3k> jakobmuc: yes
<Ian_Corne> empathyis annoying me to no end..
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: err
<Ian_Corne> linux 3.0 is default now
<Ian_Corne> so you might wanna be careful for that :)
<wzssyqa> Ian_Corne: is linux 3.0 work with nvidia-current now?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> nto for me
<Ian_Corne> but it would help me if you tested it too
 * zniavre is waiting for new nvidia-173 now ...
<zniavre> :o)
<Ian_Corne> why such an old?
<elros> nvidia and ati sometimes drop support for older chips, and I don't blame them
<elros> I have radeon 9700 pro, released ~ oct 2002, support dropped in catalyst 9.4, but r300 driver still works
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<Ian_Corne> also, i used to see the experimental 3D support in the additional drivers
<Ian_Corne> but that's gone now
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> i got an oneiric installation with gnome only (no unity no gnome-shell) the applications menu is empty there is a small support for gnome or not really
<zniavre> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<CardinalFang> Weird.  My locales seems to be screwed up in recent Oneric.
<CardinalFang> open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONopen("open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<CardinalFang> open("/usr/share/locaopen("open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<CardinalFang> Dang, pasting broken too.  Sorry to mess.
<CardinalFang> Will someone running current devel tip run "perl -e print\;" in a terminal, please? What happens?
<CardinalFang> brb
<CardinalFang> Oh, lightdm, you so crazy.
<RubyG> Cardinal I had this same problem too with locales. I'm wondering if the problem is related to LightDM, cos I tried it on my Narwhal installation, then the locales got screwed up there too (tho it could just be coincidence!)
<CardinalFang> It is, RubyG.  I'm filing a bug.
<CardinalFang> RubyG, $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm # pick gdm for now
<RubyG> I googled and got it fixed dpkg-reconfigure didn't do it for me
<RubyG> I had to edit a file, tho I'd need to check which one. Have you been able to fix it yourself, or have you just gone back to gdm
<CardinalFang> RubyG, I haven't fixed.  I switched to gdm to get work done, and planned on filing a bug, but I'm keenly interested in what file you edited.  Is it in your shell history, perhaps?
<RubyG> Give me a sec ...
<RubyG> OK, I found this page : http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<RubyG> I tried various things on the page which didn't work. I *think* the solution was in the comments ...
<RubyG> typing: locale-gen en_GB
<RubyG> then: update-locale LANG=en_GB.ISO-8859-1 (or UTF)
<RubyG> but to be honest I tried so many things that I'm not 100% certain which worked, but I found that link very helpful, and something there did solve my problem
<RubyG> I'd be curious to know if there is a straight up solution, so that I'll know for the future
<Ian_Corne> zniavre: frash update or?
<RubyG> I installed Narwhal then upgraded from there
<CardinalFang> RubyG, https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/797249
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 797249 in Light Display Manager "lightdm doesn't set locale correctly" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> brb
<zniavre> Ian_Corne,  not fresh it came from natty mini.iso upgraded just before alpha1
<zniavre> it's minimal gnome-core installation
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> and now you don't have anything installed?
<zniavre> juste gnome-desktop3
<zniavre> just*
<Ian_Corne> i'll go check if my gnome-classic menu is still populated
<zniavre> but the menu application  is still empty
<Ian_Corne> I still have stuff there
<zniavre> thank you
<Ian_Corne> but the panels didn't even start anymore  by itself
<Ian_Corne> had to run gnome-panel --replace
<Ian_Corne> so maybe you're just loading something different?
<zniavre> it's gnomepanel too
<RubyG> Thanks Cardinal, I've marked that bug as affecting me too.
<zniavre> i ll try another user to see what happen maybe
<Ian_Corne> k
<zniavre> thank you answering
<Ian_Corne> np
<Ian_Corne> so, anyone had the balls yet updating to linux-3.0 with nvidia blob? :p
<Ian_Corne> other then me :p
<zniavre> i tried bbut im using 173.14.30 driver so it does not works anymore
<Ian_Corne> how do I check which version of the driver I'm using?
<Ian_Corne>  *** 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 0
<Ian_Corne> ok :p
<Ian_Corne> ah, ok so it doesn't choose the correct one for your system if you install current, you have to knwo to pick the old one
<Ian_Corne> or is the current not displayed on old systems?
<zniavre> i do not know i always install them manually without jockey
<RubyG> Has anyone tried loading an .xmodmap file in Oneiric. I couldn't get mine to load on startup, though it loads fine if I launch it manually from the terminal.
<CardinalFang> RubyG, I have nothing else for that bug.  Please add more if I'm missing something.
<yofel> Ian_Corne: already rebooted with 3?
<RubyG> CardinalFang Will do. I'll have a look tonight, as I'm not at my own PC right now
<elros> are there many annoying bugs in oneiric at the moment?
<charlie-tca1> of course
<charlie-tca1> There are many that annoy me a great deal
<elros> how annoying?
<elros> ok
<elros> sound, graphics, kernel, other?
<IdleOne> yes,yes,yes,yes
<elros> good
<elros> thought it might be good to check before upgrade
<charlie-tca1> um, it does have all those. It also seems to have bugs affecting all of them, at various degrees of annoying depending on hardware.
<zniavre> Ian_Corne, with a new user the application menu still empty...
<elros> because I went from oneiric back to natty about a week ago
<charlie-tca1> elros: Like that one, that zniavre has today
<elros> I'll stick with natty for a month, then ask again
<zniavre> i got this one since alpha1
<Ian_Corne> yofel: yes
<Ian_Corne> and it doesn't work atm
<yofel> :S
<Ian_Corne> with nvidia blob
<yofel> fails to build or..?
<Ian_Corne> i didn't see the output :(
<Ian_Corne> sec
<yofel> what does dkms status say?
<Ian_Corne> how do I check that?
<yofel> nvm, just did the kernel upgrade here and it didn't build it
<Ian_Corne> Ah ok :)
<Ian_Corne> I'd still like to know the dkms status checking :p
<yofel> yay
<yofel> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.0-0-generic (x86_64)
<yofel> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<yofel> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.19/build/ for more information.
<yofel> lol
<yofel> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<dsathe> simlinks
<Ian_Corne> same :p
<dsathe> ol d issue
<yofel> The next victim of linus's selfishness
<Ian_Corne> # ls
<Ian_Corne> 2.6.39-3-generic-pae  build  source
<dsathe> how hav u installe dthe kernel ?
<Ian_Corne> I just updated
<yofel> dsathe: 3.0 is in the archive, and should be pulled by update now
<dsathe> /etc/modules is broken simlinks if u deleted
<dsathe> the src folder
<yofel> dsathe: this is the package, if anyhting the packages are broken
<Ian_Corne> It got pulled for me
<dsathe> what u need to do is simply reinstall the headers pkg
<yofel> I didn't compile anything myself
<dsathe> itll make new simlinks
<dsathe> O.o
<dsathe> kk
<dsathe> srry
<yofel> linux-headers-3.0-0-generic:
<yofel>   Installed: 3.0-0.1
<dsathe> aaaah thts the issue
<dsathe> :P
<dsathe> neway use exactly the same version of headers else errors
<yofel> that is the same kernel
<dsathe> gave up on default ubuntu kernels  a while back
<dsathe> see the postinstall script of nvid current
<dsathe> :P
<dsathe> see if its lookin in the right places
<dsathe> oh btw
<dsathe> have u installed headers generic
<dsathe> ???
<dsathe> 3 pkgs
<yofel> I HAVE, believe, I know enough about the kernel for that
<dsathe> headers image-generic and headers-generic
<yofel> now I'm reading nvidia makefiles
<dsathe> nvidia blob from nvid compiled with no issue on arch from aur on 3.0
<Ian_Corne> it probably does something like linux-2.6.* to determin the latest version or so
<dsathe> havnt tried 3.0 on ubuntu yet
<yofel> dsathe: which nvidia version?
<dsathe> 270.41.xx
<yofel> I would guess we just need a newer driver
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> yep
<dsathe> one cme out 2day
<dsathe> 275
<dsathe> try that
<dsathe> :)
<dsathe> 270.41.06
<dsathe> nvidia-current
<dsathe> in ubuntu
<dsathe> arch lemme see
<IdleOne> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> Package gnomebaker does not exist in oneiric
<dsathe> yep nvidia 275.09.04
<dsathe> in aur
<IdleOne> WHY!?
<yofel> ah, I'm on 270.41.19
<IdleOne> what happened to gnomebaker?
<yofel> probably we'll need 275
<dsathe> nvidia beta all in aur
<dsathe> look at the pkgbuild
<dsathe> might help
<dsathe> ;)
<dsathe> though i have never had nvidia fails on kernel numbers must be something else but then i have never seen a major number change :P
<yofel> ah yeah, nvidias conftest.sh has checks for 2.4 and 2.6
<yofel> well, me neither ^^
<Ian_Corne> silly nvidia!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> or maybe the 275 does have the correct checks?
<yofel> I would think so, I'll get the tar and see if I can just copy the newer check over
<Ian_Corne> isn't there a ppa for the new blobs?
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=oneiric
<Ian_Corne> ah not updated yet
<Ian_Corne> it is a bit newer
<Ian_Corne>   270.41.19-0ubuntu1~xup
<dsathe> will build 3.0 on ubuntu n report back at night
<dsathe> btw i am on natty
<yofel> hm, no, 270 doesn't build against 3.0 :/
<dsathe> apparently plenty of new fixes in 275 for gnome 3 and kde 4.6
<dsathe> thanks for headsup yofel
<yofel> also a nice error (though not the only one):
<yofel> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.19/build/nv-linux.h:38:4: error: #error This driver does not support development kernels!
<Ian_Corne> ouch
<dsathe> hahah
<zniavre> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-275.09.07-driver.html
<yofel> I'm just trying to patch up a package for the newer one
 * yofel needs to remember to ping Sarvatt later
<zniavre> yofel is it easy to do it (for 173.14xx too) ?
<yofel> no idea, need to figure out mine first, pretty complicated scripting in the package
<yofel> yay, 275 works :)
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/nv/ has the debs I built
<yofel> Ian_Corne: ^
<IdleOne> you got nvidia working?
<yofel> yep, 275 works with 3.0
<IdleOne> wow
<yofel> I had to junk the modaliases scripts from the package though, so the package is useless for jockey
<yofel> I'll leave that to Sarvatt :P
<Ampelbein> for the record, there is bug 795562 that tracks the nvidia issue (and has a workaround/patch)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 795562 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Dkms fails to build nvidia module for kernel 3.0-01" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795562
<yofel> too late :P
<yofel> anyway, I learnt something about nvidia packaging
<yofel> and 275.09.07 is final
<IdleOne> yofel: so I just get nvidia-current and install?
<IdleOne> anything else I need to do?
<yofel> I just installed nvidia-current with dpkg -i, the postinst hook takes care of dkms
 * IdleOne will test :)
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> nvidia-current-dev depends on nvidia-current (>= 275.09.07)
 * IdleOne forgot to grab something 
<IdleOne> I think I grabbed the wrong one heh
<Ian_Corne> thanks yofel
<yofel> well, the package from edgers as it says on the bug probably works too
<Ian_Corne> yofel: how come you don't have your own ppa? :)
<yofel> I have a few, but that package is so hurrily hacked together that I don't want to upload it there
<Ian_Corne> if I install that package, will it be updated to the official 275 when it gets in the repos?
<Ian_Corne> or will it mess?
<yofel> nah, I kept the official packaging with 275.09.07-0ubuntu1~yofel~oneiric
<yofel> so should work fine (actually even lower than xup)
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> lets see
<Ian_Corne> has anyone else noticed that alt+tab comes up very slow with unity?
<Ian_Corne> it really irritates me, and was like that in natty too
<Ian_Corne> if you get the compiz ring switcher, it goes alot faster to come up
<Ian_Corne> rebooting!
<Ampelbein> oh, and regarding the nvidia issue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/270.41.19-0ubuntu1 just landed in the archive so there is no need for manual intervention anymore.
<Ian_Corne> no dice yofel
<Ian_Corne> and i had nm troubles after the boot to 2.6.39
<Ian_Corne> and after another reboot to 2.6.39 nm works again
<Ian_Corne> brr
<yofel> odd
<Ian_Corne> i'm on -pae
<Ian_Corne> if that changes anything
<Ian_Corne> but i'm looking at the log
<Ian_Corne> hmm weird
<Ian_Corne> 12181 Jun 14 19:55:19 iantop kernel: [    8.331888] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input11
<Ian_Corne> 12182 Jun 14 19:55:19 iantop kernel: [    8.332117] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input12
<Ian_Corne> 12183 Jun 14 19:55:19 iantop kernel: [    8.332284] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input13
<Ian_Corne> 12184 Jun 14 19:55:19 iantop kernel: [    8.332517] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input14
<Ian_Corne> is the only nvidia things I see
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626731/
<Ian_Corne> so it seems just the same?
<yofel> hm, no idea, I don't have a system to check the 32bit package on
<Ian_Corne> is there an empathy chat channel for the devs?
<Ian_Corne> or should I just report to launchpad all my gripes?
<dsathe> goddamit the empathy updates $*( the GS integration
<dsathe> n i hate unity :(
<Ian_Corne> you haven't given it much chance?
<Ian_Corne> don't see how you can hate unity
<Ian_Corne> and like gnome shell
<CardinalFang> Is there a way to disable the Alt-F2 "Open prompt for executable" keybinding?  I have that set to "Switch to Workspace 2", but Unity's fires anyway.
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> ccsm
<CardinalFang> Ian_Corne, I call myself looking there.
<Ian_Corne> cssm -> Desktop -> Unity plugin
<Ian_Corne> found it?
<arif-ali> does anyone here know if the 3.0.0 kernel will be released for natty, as I know it is being done up fo rthe oneiric?
<Ian_Corne> arif-ali: i've never seen a newer kernel be introduced after a release date
<Ian_Corne> there's the kernel ppa i think which you can you use
<Ian_Corne> but it's not recomended, like the nvidia blob won't work and stuff
<arif-ali> ah, ok, I have been using the 3.3.0, until the rc3 came out
<Ian_Corne> 3.3.0?
<arif-ali> soz, typo, 3.0.0 rc3
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> and it works for you?
<Ian_Corne> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<arif-ali> upto rc2, main reason, I needed it for the rtl8192se driver, which does not compile well with the default natty kernel
<arif-ali> yeah, that is where I downloaded it from
<arif-ali> I got a new laptop with a new crappy rtl 8192 wireless chipset, so been fighting to get a driver to work correctly
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<arif-ali> rc2 works, but rc3 doesn't I presume it needs some deps from Oneiric
<Ian_Corne> I've got a new laptop with an 'unsuported' touchapd :(
<arif-ali> right, I'll continue to compile the compat-wireless then with my current kernel then, thanks for your input
<arif-ali> I remember fighting in Fedora to get things working with wireless with literally every release, this is the first time in 3 years, where I've had to try and get any of my HW working in ubuntu, ubuntu has been really solid
<adys`> are there working nvidia drivers for the 3.0 kernel yet?
<Ian_Corne> adys`: running 64 bit service?
<Ian_Corne> err system
<adys`> ya
<Ian_Corne> 19:26:43 < yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/nv/ has the debs I built
<Ian_Corne> it works for him
<adys`> thanks
<Ian_Corne> np
<Ian_Corne> be sure to report back if it doesn't work :)
<Ian_Corne> it didn't for my 32 bit pae kernel
<Ian_Corne> and I'm to busy to actually debug and stuff
<yofel> well, there should be a fixed driver in the archive soon too, 270 though
<yofel> was already uploaded actually
<Ian_Corne> i'm fine with 270
<Ian_Corne> :)
<adys`> heres hoping the next nvidia release has 3.0 support
<adys`> yofel, 275 worked, you rock
<yofel> :)
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> this makes me more curious why mine didn't work
<Ian_Corne> where's buguando when you need him
<Adys_> Ian_Corne, yofel make that a worked-ish, compositing isnt launching and all
<Adys_> but i can run kdm for now which is good enough
<yofel> no idea, KDE works fine for me
<Adys_> might be my install
<Adys_> im usually running off official drivers
<yofel> you mean the .run? Did you remove the last with --uninstall?
<Adys_> yeah but i didnt properly cleanup i think
<Adys_> need to reinstall mesa
<Adys_> no matter
<yofel> not really, nvidia ships their own glx lib
<yofel> check for an abi mismatch in xorg.log rather
<Adys_> yes, which overrides mesa files
<yofel> right, but the package makes sure the mesa ones are ignored
<yofel> so shouldn't matter if they're broken
<Adys_> dunno; from experience, when switching from .run to debs, you need to reinstall libgl-mesa* stuff
<Adys_> that might have changed, its back from early natty alphas
<yofel> for nouveau certainly, for nvidia it shouldn't matter, but good idea to do it anyway
<bjsnider> the 275 blob has trouble identifying all possible matches for chips it might drive
<bjsnider> so it's best to stick with the 270 at this point
<Adys_> meh, im happy to be able to run kdm right now
<yofel> ah, guess I'm lucky then
<Ian_Corne> :)
<TheBuntu> right now im useing kernel v3.0-rc3-oneiric from ..   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  .... on 11.04..... and it seems to be doing great.....   how well is oneric runing...
<Ian_Corne> it's alpha-ish :)
<Ian_Corne> More broken/missing then ever before for me
<arif-ali> TheBuntu, did you upgrade the module-init-tools for that, i.e. updating to rc3?
<arif-ali> from oneiric
<TheBuntu> yes... the kertnel wouldent install with out it
<arif-ali> yeah, was that the only dependancy that you needed to install, as I am running rc2 at the moment?
<TheBuntu> yeah
<arif-ali> cool, I will try my update again, thanks for that
<TheBuntu> no prob
<TheBuntu> Ian_Corne: so is it worse then 11.04 was at this point
<Ian_Corne> eum, I thinks so
<Ian_Corne> but i don't think i tried unity early enough
<TheBuntu> i use kde
<Ian_Corne> ah, i've never tested with kde
<Ian_Corne> yofel does use KDE i think
<genii-around> Yes, they do
<arif-ali> a kde, I was just goin to say that I tried gnome3 from PPA on natty, and didn't lilke the look-and-feel
<yofel> kubuntu still works reasonably fine since we don't have 4.7 yet, and probably won't have it soon
<Ian_Corne> except NM problems, right?.
<TheBuntu> gnome 3 useing youtube.... video playback is alot better...with its new hardware stuff
<yofel> we have a new NM plasmoid snapshot now, works reasonably well if you just need a wireless connections
<yofel> the settings behave a bit odd sometimes, and some freeze plasma
<arif-ali> TheBuntru, ok, cool, anyway to move to classic mode in gnome 3 like moving from unity?
<TheBuntu> i used kde 4.7 in arch and arch had problems with it.... used 4.7 in chakra witch is arch base... and it was perfect
<TheBuntu> so whats the best way to do the upgrade.... konsole or the gui tool
<yofel> do-release-upgrade and update-manager do the same thing, so it doesn't matter
<TheBuntu> do-release-upgrade... the cli    update-manager do is the update gui
<Ian_Corne> except yofel , that your X might crash or something while doing the upgrade
<Ian_Corne> :)
<yofel> really?
<TheBuntu> so better to do it from cli
<Ian_Corne> i've had it happen :p
<yofel> ah, for ubuntu maybe with their login manager changes
<yofel> kubuntu isn't close to lightdm than a theme mockup yet
<yofel> *closer
<TheBuntu> so what you mean by that
<yofel> well, far away
<TheBuntu> sudo do-release-upgrade.... Checking for a new ubuntu release   No new release found
<yofel> you need to add -d
<yofel> for devel release
<TheBuntu> sudo do-release-upgrade-d
<yofel> with a space, it's a flag
<TheBuntu> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<yofel> right
<Ian_Corne> :D
<TheBuntu> having var/apt/cach backed up on a spare partition makes it easyer for when something goes wrong with alpha... go back to stable realease and on apt-get dit-upgrade.... you dont have to download. everything.... just reinstalls the updates
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> if im allowed a bitttttt of offtopic, let me ask you this, just for fun
<BUGabundo> can you tell me how much storage you have at home / where you are?
<maco> 3 closets
<IdleOne> hahaha
<Ian_Corne> hey BUGabundo
<IdleOne> 990G with 400 or so used
<BUGabundo> maco: :)
<CarlFK> all my homes added or averaged?
<Ian_Corne> 3.6TB
<BUGabundo> try again in binary
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: total, please
<maco> including backup drives?
<IdleOne> hmm including backup drives I have around 2.5TB
<CarlFK> does this count as part of home: 5.5T  4.5T  1.1T  81% /home/juser/rawvid
<maco> 500, 250, 250, 120, 120, 16... umm...1.25TB ish, plus flash drives
<Ian_Corne> CarlFK: i think he means at your house
<CarlFK> Ian_Corne: oh, so including the drives that are sitting on a shelf ?
<Ian_Corne> i dunno, ask BUGabundo :p
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: I am
<CarlFK> I think I could come up with 20T
<BUGabundo> I'm even counting camara flash
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: JIZZAS!!!
<CarlFK> raw video = 13G / hour.  I get around.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<IdleOne> CarlFK: you realize you don't have to back up every single website you visit
<BUGabundo> I have about 4T in front of me
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<BUGabundo> plus the new 8t
<BUGabundo> plus all drives around and on other PCs
<BUGabundo> plus flash drives , ssd, mmc, sd, µsd
<BUGabundo> man, its going to take me a week lol
<IdleOne> I should count my old computers I left in the US also in that case
<yofel> hm, counting all PCs, ~6TB
<yofel> 2 of that is backup though
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: those aren't at home
<CarlFK> home is where the heart is
<IdleOne> they are in my old home
<IdleOne> CarlFK: +1
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: home is where ppl think about you
<CarlFK> aww, that makes me warm and fuzzy
<IdleOne> anyway, Voyager is on.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm wathcing TNG
<CarlFK> home is where you watch Voyager
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/I46Vz.png check out this bug ! that is my first time like that
<BUGabundo> ahahha
<zniavre> :o)
<CarlFK> zniavre: that's the Australian mode
<zniavre> 11.10 + gnome3 + compiz + nouveau
<RRRRube> LOL
<zniavre> CarlFK,  +1
<BUGabundo> CarlFK: ahaahaaha
<BUGabundo> zniavre: wfm, sorry
<zniavre> what is wfm please ?
<maco> "works for me"
<zniavre> ho
<yofel> "creative"...
<zniavre> i see on change mailing list the old 173.14.30 nvidia driver are updated to be installed with 3.0 kernel i hope it will solve this
<Ian_Corne> lol what the hell :D
<Ian_Corne> hwo does that even happen :D
<zniavre> i do not know
<Ian_Corne> that looks like something wow would have happen after an update
<zniavre> i re-installed nvidia-173 maybe that s the cause , im using right now nouveau driver
<zniavre> removing them solved the "thing"...  :o)
<zniavre> i saw update-alternative stuff for open-gl im thinking it's the causes
<BUGabundo> and how many of you EVER upgraded a firmware of a single disk?
<zicada> hehe
<yofel> I upgraded a DVD writer firmware once, but never a HDDs firmware (not counting SSDs)
<zicada> hmm
<BUGabundo> yofel: ohhh my precious 107D
<BUGabundo> it took more FWs then burning DVDs lol
<yofel> lol
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I never have
<BUGabundo> and I totally forgot to upgrade my SSD fw
<BUGabundo> there have been 4 releases :(
<BUGabundo> will dd the drive and upgrade it then restore
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install smartmontools
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   bsd-mailx{a} postfix{a} smartmontools
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Ian_Corne> weird dependencies
<ikonia> BUGabundo: please stop it
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ? it's a bad depency set
<BUGabundo> if any one confirms it, ill file a bug
<ikonia> BUGabundo: the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL stuff
<ikonia> BUGabundo: you've been here long enough to know that sort of stuff is not needed
<BUGabundo> its damn funny set of depencies, don't you agree?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: I'm not interested in if it's funny - please stop with the LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL stuff
<zicada> ja og det var en kul exploit
<BUGabundo> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Ian_Corne> I think that's swedisch
<Ian_Corne> at least nto german :)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i would guess that the mail system would be required to send email alerts to the system administrator
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> but still overload
<bjsnider> it's more of an enterprise feature, where you have one admin looking after dozens or hundreds of systems
<bjsnider> needless to say that's not an ubuntu situation
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu server maybe?
<bjsnider> ubuntu is primarily built as a desktop o/s, whereas fedora and suse are not
<bjsnider> desktop users to not commonly read email alerts from their own systems
<Ian_Corne> I agree, but there's still ubuntu server, which uses the same packages
<Ian_Corne> no?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> but all this is inherited from debian
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> should we request that depency to cease?
<ikonia> you can't do that as it would break the server setup from a useful stand point
<BUGabundo> do we keep kernel traces?
<BUGabundo> my system just locked when disconecting and unmounted usb hard drive
<BUGabundo> never happened before
<BUGabundo> could be a 3.0 bug
<BUGabundo> gpartedbin: ../../libparted/arch/linux.c:2958: linux_disk_commit: Assertion `_have_blkpg ()' failed.
<BUGabundo> oh well
<BUGabundo> time to start crunshing bugs
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-15
<Andre_Gondim> is there any workaround to have ubuntu one on at oneiric?
<Ian_Corne> I'm guessing if you're not using NM
<Ian_Corne> it will work
<Andre_Gondim> how do I know if I'm using NM?
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> nm-tool
<Ian_Corne> will tell you if a device is managed
<micahg> anyone experiencing overheating with the 3.0 kernel?
<TheBuntu> running kubuntu Oneiric... installed ubuntu desktop.... now how do i remove all of gnome.... gnome 3 is great on 11.04.... but on Oneiric... it sucks
<TheBuntu> How do i remove gnome from Oneiric
<IdleOne> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<TheBuntu> IdleOne: thats only removing that one package
<IdleOne> hmm not sure anymore with all the gnome3 stuff
<litropy> Not sure if this changed since OO: what is the wifi applet in the menu bar called?
<litropy> nm-applet. thanks.
<ripps> It seems that Running Virtualbox causes Unity to glitch and the Dock no longer hides... ever. Restarting Compiz doesn't even help, I have to restart the Xserver.
<Radicalsouthern> has anyone ever dealt with this type of error guys?
<Radicalsouthern> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Radicalsouthern> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility
<Ian_Corne> yofel: there's an official update out for nvidia
<Ian_Corne> trying it atm
<Ian_Corne> ah with the new update, I can use unity again
<Ian_Corne> but nvidia still doesn't work on 3.0.0
<Ian_Corne> anyone confirm?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Ian_Corne> hello
<BluesKaj> I have DD, DTS , or mkv enbedded audio working with movies , but no wav, flac, mp3,wma, or other audio only codecs that comprise most of the music files have no audio output, the backend is gstreamer..     The audio test in phonon works with spdif out IEC958 digital out only.Wonder if anyone else has encountered this with the Realtek ALC1200
<BluesKaj> beem searching for the audio libs that might be missing , but I'm not sure what are titles as anymore
<BluesKaj> the titles and names
<BluesKaj> Hi Ian_Corne
<BluesKaj> !wav
<BluesKaj> !info wav
<ubottu> Package wav does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !info mp3
<ubottu> Package mp3 does not exist in oneiric
<elros> BluesKaj: the easiest way to get tons of codecs is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<elros> the usual warnings about knowing your countrys copyright laws apply
<BluesKaj> eiros , yup that's done , as I said the movie audio is fine the music audio is nonexistant
<BluesKaj> I don't have any digital versions on my hdd that I don't already own on cd or vinyl
<BluesKaj> that's the cpoyright law in Canada
<yofel> Ian_Corne: the archive update of 270 is supposed to work with 3.0 though
<yofel> that's what the changelog says at least
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> then it's me :(
<Ian_Corne> hmm no log file in /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/270.41.19/build
<Ian_Corne> hmm, google chrome doesn't show to be active in the unity side bar
<Ian_Corne> but it is there
<Ian_Corne> and is active..
<Ian_Corne> in fact, it doesn't even show up anymore when i relaunch it
<MechanisM> hello I need help! yesterday I installed updates with linux-kernel 3.0 + new nvidia-drivers and today when I wanted to start pc it's not booting in graphic mode. I even cannot see menu for recovery or safe mode
<MechanisM> now I'm in live cd
<Ian_Corne> MechanisM: so grub doesn't work either?
<MechanisM> grub booting all. I see how started postgre server, how started other programs in console. but on starting sendmail it's freezing and I can't run any command
<Ian_Corne> tried ctrl+alt+f1?
<Ian_Corne> for me it just doesn't start the x server
<Ian_Corne> so i can reboot an pick the older kernel
<MechanisM> nope yet
<MechanisM> I can't pick anything
<Ian_Corne> at grub?
<MechanisM> I can't see choices
<Ian_Corne> did you remove the old kernels then?
<MechanisM> nope it's there
<MechanisM> I can edit files of my broken system from live cd. what should I do to enable grub menu for recovery and other options
<Ian_Corne> try running grub update first
<Ian_Corne> and see if it detects the kernels
<MechanisM> before this yesterday update system was so stable and fine
<MechanisM> how can I run? I said I cannot get access to commandline it's freezed
<MechanisM> it's freezing before user login
<MechanisM> when sendmail starts it's freezing
<Ian_Corne> well you are on a live cd
<MechanisM> I can't enter commands in old system only can edit files from live cd
<Ian_Corne> so just chroot
<Ian_Corne> to your system
<MechanisM> how?
<Ian_Corne> mount /dev/"yourrootdevice" /mnt
<Ian_Corne> mount -t bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<Ian_Corne> mount -t bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Ian_Corne> mount -t bind /sys /mnt/proc
<Ian_Corne> mount -t bind /proc /mnt/proc *
<Ian_Corne> and then chroot /mnt
<Ian_Corne> i think that should do the trick
<Ian_Corne> it's been a while tho :)
<Ian_Corne> hmm don't do /sys
<Ian_Corne> i'm not sure about that one anymore :)
<arif-ali> no need to do sys,
<arif-ali> dev and proc should be sufficient
<arif-ali> I do this quite regularly
<Ian_Corne>  /proc/sys maybe
<arif-ali> if you have /proc, you have /proc/sys
<MechanisM> I think all I need is disable nvidia drivers and thats all and when I boot I'll install it again
<Ian_Corne> arif-ali: hmm
<Ian_Corne> MechanisM: nuking your Xorg should do that just fine :)
<Ian_Corne> and then you can work from your real system
<MechanisM> nuking?
<Ian_Corne> or renaming it to something else
<MechanisM> what thats means?
<arif-ali> Ian_Corne, I do it quite regularly with setting up stateless images etc, and I I had to do it recently with the wifi issue I had
<MechanisM> I tried remove rename xorg.conf
<MechanisM> one time it's worked and I loaded but after restart it's not booting again
<Ian_Corne> if you just want to disable the nvidia driver, you don't even have to chroot
<MechanisM> I dunno how to chroot
<MechanisM> I saw your commands but I dunno my root disk
<Ian_Corne> you don't have to
<MechanisM> coz I have a lot of hdds
<Ian_Corne> you still need to mount your root disk
<Ian_Corne> so just mount
<Ian_Corne> check if it's the root partition
<Ian_Corne> and if not, unmount
<Ian_Corne> rinse, repeat
<MechanisM> mate
<MechanisM> maybe you'll help me via TeamViewer?
<Ian_Corne> no
<MechanisM> ok
<Ian_Corne> I'm too busy for that
<Ian_Corne> but can I ask you, why are you on +1
<MechanisM> coz I'm was in #ubuntu but when ppl saw I'm asking about 11.10 they said go to +1
<Ian_Corne> nono, why are you running the alpha version
<MechanisM> I'm tryin to recover my ubuntu 11.10
<MechanisM> it was fine and stable
<MechanisM> for me
<Ian_Corne> yes, but i'm wondering why you are running 11.10
<MechanisM> coz I like all new and fresh
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<MechanisM> and send bug reports
<MechanisM> on ubuntu 11.04 I was from alpha too
<Ian_Corne> well, as I said, you'll have to mount all your /dev/sd{a,b,c,...}{1,2,3,4,..} devices
<Ian_Corne> and check which one is the root partition
<Ian_Corne> i don't know any other method of finding out what your root partition is
<MechanisM> maybe grub config?
<arif-ali> the grub config will be in your root partition
<Ian_Corne> if you can get into that, you can check which partition houses the device yes
<Ian_Corne> err the root
<Ian_Corne> but arif-ali if he can "edit" the grub entry to 3.0 kernel, he can check which device is being target as root device
<arif-ali> true
<Ian_Corne> you can also check the bootable flags ofcource
<Ian_Corne> gparted should show that
<Ian_Corne> but multiple partitions could have that flag
<MechanisM> http://pastebin.com/xDXfSZSz
<Ian_Corne> it's /dev/sda1
<MechanisM> and what should I do next?
<Ian_Corne> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Ian_Corne> cd /mnt
<Ian_Corne> cd /mnt/etc/X11/
<Ian_Corne> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup
<Ian_Corne> reboot
<MechanisM> I said that I tried it
<MechanisM> and nothing changes
<Ian_Corne> how did you try it
<Ian_Corne> when you didn't know what your root device was?
 * Ian_Corne is confused
<MechanisM> when somebody said I need to chroot in it
<Ian_Corne> well how did you even get your grub.cfg if you don't know the partition  :p
<Ian_Corne> MechanisM: I'm sorry I think we're just confusing eachother
<Ian_Corne> I'm gonna have to go
<MechanisM> I just mounted it in nautilus
<Ian_Corne> I admit defeat
<Ian_Corne> oh right
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> that works too ofcource..
<Ian_Corne> so did you rename the xorg.conf file?
<MechanisM> yes
<Ian_Corne> and after reboot nothing?
<MechanisM> I tried it earlier and after reboot, nothing changes
<MechanisM> not notrhing
<MechanisM> the same
<Ian_Corne> yes, hanging at sendmail
<MechanisM> I see commandline and see how programs starting
<Ian_Corne> you can check the logs in var/log/
<Ian_Corne> but as I've said, I've got to go now
<MechanisM> ok thanxx and bye
<arif-ali> MechanisM, have you checked the logs?, like Ian_Corne suggested
<MechanisM> yes reading it now
<MechanisM> boot.log
<arif-ali> maybe worth looking at daemon.log, messages, kern.log and syslog
<dsathe> linux 3 has issue with 270.41
<dsathe> use 275
<dsathe> :P
<MechanisM> nvidia?
<dsathe> yes
<dsathe> 275 came out yesterday
<MechanisM> I can't use now coz I can't even login
<dsathe> you can
<MechanisM> nope I can't
<arif-ali> same way, using chrooting system
<dsathe> not even tty
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> like recovery ? MechanisM ??
<Ian_Corne> he says he doesn't see those in the grub menu when he boots
<MechanisM> yes I can't see menu to choose kernel or recovery
<arif-ali> he could change grub when you boot, and add 1 at the end
<dsathe> aaah
<Ian_Corne> have you tried holding shift
<dsathe> use a live disk
<Ian_Corne> while booting?
<Ian_Corne> to see grub?
<arif-ali> that will get you into recovery
<Ian_Corne> if you don't have any other OS installed, grub will not show
<Ian_Corne> I think
<dsathe> resinstall grub
<MechanisM> I'm in live cd already
<dsathe> chroot is the way ;)
<dsathe> grub install
<MechanisM> I dunno how
<Ian_Corne> MechanisM: can you try by rebooting while holding shift for me please?
<MechanisM> I have only ubuntu 11.10 and thats all
<Ian_Corne> i don't get it..
<arif-ali> well Ian_corne showed you earlier, chroot is the best and easiest way
<MechanisM> hold shift while booting?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<MechanisM> how can I chroot?
<arif-ali> mount the files as suggested
<arif-ali> and then use chroot <folder>
<arif-ali> you will be in the FS as it was the machine
<MechanisM> I mounted it from nautilus
<arif-ali> k, in  command line run the following commands
<arif-ali> mkdir /mnt/disk
<arif-ali> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk
<arif-ali> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/disk/proc
<arif-ali> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/disk/dev
<arif-ali> then do chroot /mnt/disk
<Ian_Corne> ah -o
<Ian_Corne> i said -t :)
<arif-ali> -t is for filesystems
<Ian_Corne> yes, my bad :)
<MechanisM> I've done all commands and no errors
<MechanisM> what next?
<arif-ali> k, now you should be able to navigate as it is the main OS of your machine
<MechanisM> ohh ok
<arif-ali> on the command line I mean
<arif-ali> not via nautilus
<MechanisM> I understand
<arif-ali> so you could change /etc/default/grub to say that you want the recovery
<arif-ali> and do a update-grub
<arif-ali> and then reboot and use the recovery to do things that way
<arif-ali> or you could use wget to download the new drivers and install using the command line
<MechanisM> what should I add in grub to enable recovery menu?
<arif-ali> change /etc/default/grub
<arif-ali> GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY to false
<arif-ali> then re-run update-grub
<MechanisM> ok thanxx
<arif-ali> you should see extra entried with recovery in as well
<arif-ali> in the grub.cfg
<MechanisM> now I can't start gedit from terminal coz of chroot I see error from nvidia
<arif-ali> use nano or vi
<arif-ali> command line
<Ian_Corne> disaster waiting to happen atm :p
<MechanisM> ok nevermind I'll reinstall it. just need to backup files
<MechanisM> hmm how to save changes in vi?
<Ian_Corne> if you're unable to handle these basic tasks, I would advise you to stay on the stable ubuntu release and just work with ppa's to get the newest versions of programs you desire
<Ian_Corne> :w
<MechanisM> no I'm don't want to runaway from problems I want to solve it.
<Ian_Corne> you're not solving them by just reinstalling :)
<MechanisM> how to save in vi?
<Ian_Corne> :w
<MechanisM> I mean't I changed my mind
<MechanisM> I'm willing edit it to recover
<arif-ali> he meant to save in vi use :w
<arif-ali> and to then quit use :q
<arif-ali> or both at the same time :wq
<Ian_Corne> or :x
<arif-ali> yeah, or that
<MechanisM> hmm
<MechanisM>  I only see :w and nothing changes
<arif-ali> I just have a habit of using :wq
<Ian_Corne> yeah me too
<MechanisM> I need to type ":" + "w" right?
<arif-ali> you won't see necessarily on screen, if anything changes
<arif-ali> yeah, at the bottom left
<arif-ali> you will see a : and w
<arif-ali> and then press enter
<yofel> you could press 'ZZ' to, that will save and quit (not sure if that's vim only)
<arif-ali> yofel, not used that one
<Ian_Corne> works yofel
<MechanisM> :w + enter just moves to new line coz of enter
<arif-ali> you need to press "Esc"
<arif-ali> and then :w
<arif-ali> obviously you need to remove the :w from the text now
<MechanisM> ok now better
<MechanisM> ok rebooting
<MechanisM> thnxx guys!!
<arif-ali> did you check your grub.cfg, if it had the recovery section?
<MechanisM> ohh not yet
<arif-ali> and did you do the update-grub?
<MechanisM> yep
<MechanisM> don't see any recovery enable/disable
<codemonkey1337> guys, I need help, I'm trying to install a newer version of ubuntu over an older version of ubuntu, but whenever I try and partition the drives, the program (and gparted) can't see any of my pre-existing parititons. However, when I do an fdisk -l, I can see all the partitions that already exist!
<codemonkey1337> http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l594/venom104/?action=view&current=problem.png
<arif-ali> MecanisM, can you see the grub menu?
<MechanisM> no
<arif-ali> you need to be able to do that, to see the recovery stuff as well
<arif-ali> what is the contents of /etc/default/grub
<MechanisM> I enabled it in /etc/default/grub
<MechanisM> but can't see how to enable it in grub.cfg
<arif-ali> all I was saying it to check your grub.cfg, to see if it has added it
<jbicha> codemonkey1337: did you try asking in #ubuntu? this channel is for the development release
<codemonkey1337> okay thanks
<MechanisM> Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.)
<MechanisM> done
<codemonkey1337> I'll do that
<arif-ali> k, from your previous pastebin, I see that it is already there, but you need to get into the menu ....
<arif-ali> hmmm, I need to figure how I did that now
<arif-ali> http://pastebin.com/iBKcb3eA, this is what I have in mine, and I have the menu coming up
<MechanisM> I forgot to say that commandline also says /dev/udev is not writable and moving back to /dev/.udev
<MechanisM> but it's appears always since I installed 11.10
<MechanisM> and system loaded even with it.
<MechanisM> I tried to find /dev/udev but don't seen it. so don't chmoded it
<arif-ali> that shouldn't be a problem, if wasn't causing a problem before, it should be ok now
<arif-ali> when you do a Ctrl-Alt-F1, do you see CLI? where you could log in?
<MechanisM> I can't properly run "update-grub"
<MechanisM> coz it's says that I need to mount sys
<MechanisM> Cannot find list of partitions! (Try mounting /sys.)
<MechanisM> done
<MechanisM> why canonical not managed to add recovery functions in live cd?
<arif-ali> there is a way, by adding extra to the command line
<arif-ali> like adding "single"  or "1"
<MechanisM> so how to mount sys?
<MechanisM> to run grub-update
<MechanisM> update-grub*
<arif-ali> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<MechanisM> ok done
<MechanisM> generated new grub.cfg
<MechanisM> ok rebooting with fingers crossed
<Ian_Corne> I think he could have just used shift while booting
<Ian_Corne> to pop up grub
<Ian_Corne> bu
<MechanisM_> ok I'm booted successfully.
<MechanisM_> just lost my themes and icons
<MechanisM_> thanx for all who helped me!
<CarlFK> what's the command to upgrade from natty to oneiric?
<CarlFK> apt... -d  something
<OneiricOne> do-release-upgrade -d
<CarlFK> thanks.
<CarlFK> 'Calculating the changes"  is it going to "are you sure?" me any more?  I want to go get lunch
<CarlFK> "Fetching and installing the upgrade can take several hours. Once the download has finished, the process cannot be cancelled.  y/n? "  grumble...
<CarlFK> get on with it!
<arif-ali> maybe a -y option should be available ;)
<bjsnider> it is now obvious to me that canonical could have created extensions and customized themes that would have modified gnome-shell to look and act almost exactly like unity. they didn't really need to create a whole desktop shell from scratch at all
<bjsnider> for example: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/soundmenu-like-gnome-shell-extension.html
<BluesKaj> suddenly after updates , no audio from wav, flac, mp3 or wma files , ..spdif out on alsa to my DAC , no analog connections on this setup .Wrapped digital audio like DTS and DD signals work fine
<Ian_Corne> another nvidia-current update
<Ian_Corne> lets see if this one works
<Ian_Corne> nu zegt ma als ge de muziek hoort eh
<Ian_Corne> dan zettek em af
<guntbert> Ian_Corne: wrong window?
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> yes :p
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> i was going to say: nvidia still doesn't work on the -pae kernel
<lolcat> guntbert: How so?
<shududy> hi guys
<shududy> i ve been using ubuntu 11.10, how can i login?
<shududy> on virtualbox
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-16
 * Crashbit good night!
<dasei> :) lxdm, that means old x approach is up instead of natty's unity ?
<Ian_Corne> lightdm
<Ian_Corne> is that the same as lxdm?
<Ian_Corne> it is not
<DasEi> Ian_Corne: thanks for the hint, I just reat about it, is why I asked about unity
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<elros> Ian_Corne: lightdm is a new login manager and is under heavy development in oneiric, if you're using natty you don't need it
<Ian_Corne> I know elros
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BluesKaj> hey what happened to my nvidia driver, "all desktop effects are suspended by another application"...what other application ...everything was fine til this new crappy driver was thrown into the updates ...why can't they leave well enough alone ?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: linux 3.0 breaks the old driver
<Ian_Corne> for me at least
<Ian_Corne> but the new one also doesn't work :p
<BluesKaj> I'm on kde
<Ian_Corne> what difference does it make?
<Ian_Corne> you still use the newest kernel? :p
<BluesKaj> thought you meant gnome 3
<Ian_Corne> I know you did :)
<BluesKaj> yeah the new -3.0-0-generic
<BluesKaj> this is a pissoff
<zniavre> there is a kind of gmail watcher/indicator for gnome3  ?
<hggdh> well, there is a nvidia driver on xorg-crashers PPA; there is also an issue with the latest nvidia (released today) and mesa; a new mesa set is being published (7.10.3-0ubuntu2)
<xuwenxin> 有人么?
<xuwenxin> Are there people?
<xuwenxin> ?
<hggdh> go figure
<Ian_Corne> yes x
<Ian_Corne> what no alt tabbing
<hjd> I have noticed $PATH in oneiric doesn't include /usr/games . Is this something on my system, or does this affect others as well?
<Ian_Corne> $ echo $PATH
<Ian_Corne> /opt/mpgx/:/opt/Android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/opt/Ambient/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin
<Ian_Corne> natty: $ echo $PATH
<Ian_Corne> /opt/mpgx/:/opt/Android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/opt/Ambient/:/opt/mpgx/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/game
<Ian_Corne> so it's a "feature" in oneirc
<hjd> It's a bit annoying, since programs installed to /usr/games won't start unless you specify the complete path. Do you know if this is a known issues?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know, just confirming your findings :)
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> $ cube
<Ian_Corne> Command 'cube' is available in '/usr/games/cube'
<Ian_Corne> The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Ian_Corne> cube: command not found
<Ian_Corne> it even knows that it's not included..
 * charlie-tca can't get /usr/games in the PATH, no matter where he tries to put it.
<Ian_Corne> $ PATH=$PATH:/usr/games
<Ian_Corne> icorne@iantop:~$ echo $PATH
<Ian_Corne> /opt/mpgx/:/opt/Android/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:/opt/Ambient/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Ian_Corne> ?
<Ian_Corne> that just works charlie-tca
<Ian_Corne> altho /etc/environment
<charlie-tca> which file did you add it too, so you don' t have to each time?
<Ian_Corne> does show that /usr/games ..
<Ian_Corne> i'll try to add it
<Ian_Corne> charlie-tca: in .bashrc
<charlie-tca> neither will /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/profile, or anything in /home
<charlie-tca> It fails on reboot
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<charlie-tca> and, yes, I do have it in everyone of of those, including .bashrc, .profile
<Ian_Corne> weird
<Ian_Corne> if i just open a new terminal
<Ian_Corne> with it in .bashrc
<Ian_Corne> it works
<Ian_Corne> i'm not going to reboot tho, it shouldn't change a think
<charlie-tca> I gave up on it
<Ian_Corne> and I'm working :)
<hjd> Another interesting thing is if you try to run "game" it tells you it is in /usr/games, but it's not able to find it in "which game"
<hjd> Anyone knows which package provides the default path, so that I can check if it is a known issue, or report it myself?
<hjd> From what I can see the default PATH is first set in /etc/environment which actually includes /usr/games, so it is altered somewhere along the way, not that I can say where.
<arand> hjd: Is /etc/login.defs involved?
<hjd> arand: I'm not sure, though apart from having /usr/sbin and /usr/bin in opposite the ENV_SUPATH in that file is identical with echo $PATH.
<hjd> *opposite order
<Ian_Corne> weird, I'm being thrown back to unity2d while unity worked just fine
<arand> Hmm, I have a oo system that hasn't been upgraded for a week or so, and games is in my path fine
<hjd> arand: hm, interesting. My oneiric system is up to date, but I don't think I noticed this more than a couple of days ago.
<arand> I'm not seeing any good contenders in the upgrade list, but maybe they're in full-upgrade rather...
<hjd> Do you think it would be okay if I report it as a bug in gnome-terminal or bash? I'm not really sure it really belongs there, but I don't have any better ideas. Plus people would be able to find it and reassign it to where it really belongs.
<WelshDragon> Anybody else got a problem with empathy using 100% cpu and know of a fix?
<Ian_Corne> WelshDragon: I have that problem
<Ian_Corne> it's actually telepathy
<Ian_Corne> not the gui
<charlie-tca> hjd: it is not gnome terminal
<Ian_Corne> and i think it's the msn fault
<charlie-tca> It is very wide spread, since Xubuntu is also seeing the issue, it has to be more common application/file
<arand> hjd I'd report it simply against "ubuntu" for now, it can be changed.
<WelshDragon> Ian_Corne, no easy fix until it gets patched then?
<charlie-tca> hjd: I suspect xdg-utils
<Ian_Corne> WelshDragon: I don't know, haven't looked into it yet
<WelshDragon> Ah, okies
<arand> hjd: Hmm, seems to work fine for me even after upgrade, and no likely candidates in my held-back queue either..
<hjd> filed it as bug 798277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798277 in Ubuntu "$PATH does not contain /usr/games on Ubuntu Oneiric (11.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798277
<charlie-tca> Confirmed
<jibel> hjd, do you use lightdm ?
<hjd> jibel: yes (or I assume it, since I haven't changed the default, and the login picture doesn't look like gdm)
<hjd> oh, and 'ps aux' shows lightdm is running, so yes.
<jibel> hjd, I think your bug and bug 794315 are related. /etc/environment is sourced from the upstart script in /etc/init/lighdm.conf so it seems that it doesn't preserve the environment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794315 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm forgets to source /etc/profile and ~/.profile" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794315
<jibel> charlie-tca, you're still using gdm on xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> lightdm
<charlie-tca> looks right to me
<jibel> and bug 793366 as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793366 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Sets $LANG to invalid value "de"" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793366
<charlie-tca> oh, yes
<jibel> ok thanks, moving to lightdm
<charlie-tca> That was why I tried to include all that stuff when I marked it confirmed, too.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<smallfoot-> i am using Ubuntu 10.04 and its great, I love it. but new 10.10 have Unity which sucks, and it has GNOME 3 which sucks. i tried Kubuntu, its pretty, but its not good. i tried fedora, and it sucks. what should i do when Ubuntu 10.10 comes?
<smallfoot-> err, i mean 11.04 im using
<smallfoot-> and 11.10 is the one that will come, thta sucks
<charlie-tca> smallfoot-: sounds like time to investigate Xubuntu instead?
<smallfoot-> oh havent tried that one
<smallfoot-> GNOME 3 is a huge step back from GNOME 2
<charlie-tca> but it seems that is the future
<smallfoot-> KDE is pretty, it has the looks part of look-and-feel, but not the feel part, it really needs some usability improvements and simplicity
<charlie-tca> That sounds like unity to me. usablility and simplicity!
<smallfoot-> i much prefer GNOME 2.32 over Unity, maybe Unity is good for netbooks and cellphones, but i got 24" screen
<smallfoot-> it feels like ubuntu is like "look how we do evreything different from mac and windows, we're so innovative!!1"
<Ian_Corne> I'm using unity on a 24" screen, works good :)
<DasEi> !brain > DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<Ian_Corne> !brain > Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne, please see my private message
<Ian_Corne> curious :)
<Ian_Corne> yofel: it doesn't work on -pae
<Ian_Corne> but does work on normal
<elros> pae is the extended mem support for 32-bit?
<yofel> well, we have  275.09.07-0ubuntu1 in the archive now, so if that doesn't work either a bug report would be good ^^
<Ian_Corne> just reported :)
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 275.09.07-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> now I'm wondering if I tried it with that one or not..
<Ian_Corne> trying
<Ian_Corne> Is there a unity dev channel?
<Pici> Ian_Corne: #ayatana
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't work
<Ian_Corne> the nvidia
<Ian_Corne> thing
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> will new ubunuts have gnome 1
<mrdeb> 2
<Ian_Corne> Not as far I know
<BUGabundo> and NM is broken
<BUGabundo> no nm-applet
<BUGabundo> I straced it and it's the icon pack :(
<BUGabundo> will file it when I have the NAS up
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-17
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you do not need smartmontools to get smart data
<BUGabundo> ok
<bjsnider> udisks --ata-smart-refresh /dev/sdx
<bjsnider> for sata
<bjsnider> that's what palimpsest uses, and really that's all you need
<BUGabundo> didn't know that
<bjsnider> that means you can remove smartmontools and its dependencies
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> I like them
<BUGabundo> used to use them
<BUGabundo> will eventually stop
<BUGabundo> its like aptitude
<BUGabundo> its the 1st thing I install
<alex_mayorga> what's the widget that tells me if my disk is about to break?
<BUGabundo> do we have one ?
<bjsnider> there's no "widget", but the palimpsest disk utility handles the task if you launch it
<bjsnider> it's actually called palimpsest, so if you search for that in unity or gnome-shell it will find it
<bjsnider> but smart data is not totally accurate, and the disk might be ready to fail even if the smart data says it's healthy
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: thanks
<CarlFK> something pops up a dialog every so often "your disk is about to break "
<BUGabundo> I hope not
<BUGabundo> I disabled that two cycles ago
<BUGabundo> it was madness
<BUGabundo> nite
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> i just did a fresh install of 11.04 the other day, and i got the Addition Drivers dialog, and thought maybe oneiric that maybe we could start including driver versions for drivers, ie the ati/nvidia/broadcom drivers...
<billybigrigger> it would just be nice for a new user to see what driver they're getting, and maybe a bit more info on the driver aswell
<billybigrigger> is this being considered/implemented already?
<IdleOne> 'apt-cache policy nvidia-*' will tell you the version of your nvidia driver or you can check via Software Center or Synaptic
<IdleOne> apt-cache policy nvidia* | grep Installed
<billybigrigger> IdleOne, i know this
<billybigrigger> haha im not new
<billybigrigger> i'm just saying doing a fresh install opened my eyes to the fact that maybe new users want to know more of what they're installing
<IdleOne> ok, well "regular" users can use one of the package managers to see what they have installed and what version
<billybigrigger> not if your using additional drivers
<billybigrigger> ie restricted drivers
<IdleOne> it is a scientific fact that a more verbose installer is scary!
<IdleOne> I made that up ^
<billybigrigger> the restricted drivers dialog is the first step to installing any closed-source video driver...
<IdleOne> yeah
<billybigrigger> there is no previous driver to find a version from...nor is there a version viewable anywhere
<billybigrigger> that's scary
<IdleOne> there has to be some sort of video driver
<IdleOne> isn't it vesa?
<billybigrigger> yeah xorg-server-video-ati
<billybigrigger> im talking the restricted drivers dialog that wants you to install propriatery ati driver
<charlie-tca> most " normal " users don' t really care what any version of anything is. They just want the computer to work.
<billybigrigger> there's no version or "More Info" tab anywhere, it sucks
<IdleOne> there is a version and info available...in the package managers
<IdleOne> maybe a more info tab would be good.
<IdleOne> I suppose. get working on it :)
<billybigrigger> im not a dev
<IdleOne> neither am I. brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<billybigrigger> how about the progress bar when extracting an archive in nautilus
<billybigrigger> it goes from 0 - %50 on the bar, and sits there until the archive is extracted, then jumps to %100 when it's all done
<billybigrigger> it's been like that since i hoary...no plans to fix this either? an actual "working" progress bar would be nice
<billybigrigger> IdleOne, any opinions on this? :P
<billybigrigger> hehe jk man
<IdleOne> haha I never really paid attention to that
<billybigrigger> its been broken for years
<IdleOne> usually I hit install and switch window
<IdleOne> I don't look at the progress. report a bug perhaps, not sure what package you would report against
<billybigrigger> file roller i assume
<billybigrigger> it happens when your extracting a .rar volume
<ircrob> pulseaudio should not depend on consolekit
<ircrob> use dbus if needed
<BluesKaj> does the new 3.0-1 kernel fix the graphics screwups that came with 3.0-0 ?
<yofel> not sure, I've nvidia running with 275 and 3.0-0, haven't rebooted with 3.0-1 yet
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have nvidia 8400gs and 3.0-0 totally screwed my setup... had to revert to 11.04 , that new nvidia current driver wasn't working for my card
<yofel> :/
<BluesKaj> yeah the 275
<BluesKaj> no harm done tho , I didn't lose any data ...did a nice clean install to /
<Ian_Corne> nvidia "works" on 3.0.1-pae now
<BluesKaj> which nvidia, Ian_Corne ?
<Ian_Corne> 275
<BluesKaj> which card ?
<Ian_Corne> but i'm saying "works"
<Ian_Corne> because glxinfo errors
<Ian_Corne> and I'm being thrown back to unity2D
<Ian_Corne> 425M
 * BluesKaj decides to stick with what I have til at least beta ..my other box has "O" working ok with 7600gt card, but the 8400gs here is iffy
<Ian_Corne> When trying to update atm: i get that mesa wants to uninstall the nvidia driver and gnome-panel wants to unistall gnome-panel
<BluesKaj> yup Ian_Corne , that happened to me yesterday
<trism> Ian_Corne: mesa breaks on nvidia-current for now until lp 798049 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798049 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-* and fglrx need to be migrated to per-architecture gl_conf alternative" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798049
<BluesKaj> still looks messy to me
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, in my case mesa wanted to remove most of the kde apps
<zniavre> mesa does not want legacy 173.14.xx nvidia driver too
 * BluesKaj doesn't regret reverting to 11.04
<zniavre> :o)
<afv> hi, is anybody having problems in empathy (opening a chat window)?.. the chat window just "hangs" and empathy-chat process has 100% cpu usage
<afv> since 3 or 4 days ago
<afv> already deleted the config folders from my home, purged/reinstalled the packages..
<Ian_Corne> yes afv
<afv> ah, as i didn't see any post about this on the forums.. is the cause known? any workaround?
<Ampelbein> afv: see bug 798377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798377 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy is using lot of cpu when opening the window chat" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798377
<Ampelbein> (no workaround though)
<CarlFK>  natty loaded snd-hda-intel - todays oneiric 3.0-1 does not, so no sound.  should I bug this on lp?
<afv> Ampelbein, thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-18
<BUGabundo> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting nas:/volume1
<BUGabundo> beats me :(
<Ian_Corne> :(
<BUGabundo> no idea why I can't nfs mount it
<BUGabundo> and GUI for network (samba, ssh, etc) is crashing
<BUGabundo> also gparted
<BUGabundo> and turning NM off, kills WiFi
<Ian_Corne> I've had an update from NM today
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.9997+git.20110614t173923.b4a72d1-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 0.8.9997+git.20110614t173923.b4a72d1-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: 0.8.9997+git.20110616t193616.b2e6a33-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> it was network-manager-gnome that was updated
<Ian_Corne> sorry
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.9997+git.20110529t170033.9ec4c5d-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> updating
<BUGabundo> I guess my mirrors are always old
<Ian_Corne> ugh
<Ian_Corne> no matter what I do
<Ian_Corne> I always get thrown back to unity2D
<Ian_Corne> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ian_Corne> direct rendering: Yes
<Ian_Corne> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ian_Corne> direct rendering: Yes
<Ian_Corne> oops sorry for double
<BUGabundo> does your keychain password get rested too ?
<BUGabundo> I have a pass different from the user
<BUGabundo> and for the 3rd time, it got reseted
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> I don't have it different
<Ian_Corne> ah but the unity_support_test fails
<Ian_Corne> ah that's to bad :(
<Ian_Corne> Hopefully, the nvidia driver will work again soon :)
<trijntje_oneiric> Hi all, I have a general question about the alpha
<trijntje_oneiric> what should I do when I find bugs in the alpha, should I report all of them if they are not reported yet, or would that generate too much noise for the developers, who may already be aware that they broke something
<tsimpson> trijntje_oneiric: the point of alpha/beta is for people to report bugs
<trijntje_oneiric> tsimpson, so I should just report the bugs, and let the developers deal with them
<tsimpson> yes
<trijntje_oneiric> ok thanks! I was not sure because there are still a lot of bugs, so that would make a lot of bug reports
<trijntje_oneiric> What program draws the sound icon on the top panel?
<htorque> ok, who broke nautilus?
<htorque> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/799007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799007 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_info_load_symbolic()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> htorque: apt-get install gnome-icon-theme-full ?
<Ian_Corne> does that fix it?
<htorque> on it
<htorque> yeah, nautilus starts
<htorque> Ian_Corne: thanks, added that information to the report
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<trijntje> What program draws the sound icon in the top panel? It has a bug but I dont know what package it belongs to
<trijntje> found it: /usr/lib/indicator-session/indicator-session-service
<zniavre> good afternnon
<zniavre> noon*
<zniavre> im using oneiric with gnome classic session (no unity )
<zniavre> there is a way to activate overlay scrollbar ?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Anyone know why window placement on my Unity desktop would be so close to the new panelthing that it forces it to hide?
<BUGabundo> bye
<dupondje> Hi
<dupondje> somebody alive ? :)
<penguin42> sshh we're sleeping
<dupondje> I just upgraded to oneiric
<dupondje> but seems there is something weird with gnucash
<dupondje> gnucash-common isn't build from the source package ?
<dupondje> but its just a sync from debian, where it IS build ?
<dupondje> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnucash.html
<dupondje> vs
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash
<penguin42> it's possible that there's a library difference that's stopping it
<penguin42> oh, that is a bit odd
<penguin42> dupondje: That looks like a bug somewhere
<dupondje> can you try to rebuild it on a clean up-to-date pbuilder ? :p
 * penguin42 hasn't got one in front of me - I could set one up, but so could you :-)
<dupondje> yea true
<dupondje> i'll fix it
<penguin42> ah!
<penguin42> dupondje: I think I know what it is
<Ampelbein> penguin42:, dupondje: the problem is that arch all packages are only built on i386
<Ampelbein> penguin42, dupondje: and gnucash FTBFS there.
<penguin42> dupondje: and the i386 build failed
<penguin42> odd failure; dpkg-trigger: error: syntax error in triggers deferred file `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp' at character `:' midline
<Ampelbein> penguin42: was fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/dpkg/1.16.0.3ubuntu2
<penguin42> ah well there you go
<dupondje> ah :D
<dupondje> hehe ok
<penguin42> always fun when something like dpkg gets broken
<dupondje> true
<dupondje> ah well
<Ampelbein> bug 798803 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798803 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "package libatkmm-1.6-1 2.22.5-1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: syntax error in triggers deferred file `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp' at character `:' midline" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798803
<dupondje> nobody around to rebuild gnucash ? :D
<Ampelbein> i'll trigger a rebuild
<dupondje> thanks
<Ampelbein> there you go: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/1:2.4.6-3/+build/2570289
<dupondje> sweet
<dupondje> else upgrade went quite fine
<dupondje> :D
<Ian_Corne> anyone else on unity 2D?
<dupondje> Ampelbein: ?
<dupondje> can you rebuild https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaqbanking ?
<dupondje> seems like that one failed also :D
<Ampelbein> dupondje: but for another reason
<dupondje> make: *** [binary] Error 1
<dupondje> mmm odd
<Ampelbein> dupondje: the no-change retrys only work if the error is only temporary.
<dupondje> yea I know :)
<Ampelbein> dupondje: the error is in the description lines before that line.
<dupondje> well its a warning indeed
<dupondje> but it did build on amd64 for example
<Ampelbein> dupondje: libaqbanking-data_5.0.10-1_all.deb is arch all thus only builds on i386
<Ampelbein> dupondje: see the dpkg-deb: building package `libaqbanking-data' in `../libaqbanking-data_5.0.10-1_all.deb'. line before the warning
<dupondje> the version check has a exit 1
<dupondje> so it makes indeed the build fail
<dupondje> should not be WARNING then but ERROR imo
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> Ampelbein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaqbanking/+bug/799225
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799225 in libaqbanking (Ubuntu) "Fix FTBFS caused by not up-to-date Build Depend" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> could you check ?
<dupondje> this should fix it :)
<Ampelbein> dupondje: checking
<Ampelbein> dupondje: sponsored, thanks for your work! Small change I did was to add LP bugnumber to debian/changelog
<dupondje> ah yea right :) forgot
<dupondje> thanks
<dupondje> :D
<dupondje> aha, and the debian maintainer commented also
<dupondje> maby he fixes it in debian asap, then we can sync again in some days :)
<dupondje> and it build :D
<Ampelbein> dupondje: nice ;-)
<Ampelbein> dupondje: I was about to suggest using submittodebian or send the patch manually.
<dupondje> well its not really a bug in debian at this moment
<dupondje> as libgwenhywfar60-dev was 4.0.3 when the package got build :)
<dupondje> but anyway, think the maintainer will fix it anyway
<dupondje> btw, the build package will first get into the oneiric queue?
<dupondje> then it needs to be accepted before its in the archive ? :d
<Ampelbein> dupondje: it already is ACCEPTED
<Ampelbein> dupondje: otherwise it would be in NEW
<Ampelbein> dupondje: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+queue?queue_state=2&queue_text=
<dupondje> that goes auto or ? :)
<Ampelbein> dupondje: it only needs manual approval once per binary package (from NEW), after that it's automatic
<dsathe> gnome shell chat integration seems to have a issue
<dsathe> not maximising / closing
<Ian_Corne> trying to install nvidia current atm= 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 382 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ian_Corne> *no*
<yofel> yeah, I've got some mesa lib held back here which tries to remove nvidia :/
<Ampelbein> Ian_Corne: see bug 798007 for the cause
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798007 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Latest mesa (7.10.3) breaks 3D with nvidia-current" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798007
<Ian_Corne> I know the bug :)
<Ian_Corne> yofel: I'm running with 'experimental 3D support' now
<Ian_Corne> whatever that might be
<charlie-tca> gallium
<yofel> gallium I think
<Ian_Corne> $ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p does give back no
<Ian_Corne> video                  18908  1 nouveau
<Ian_Corne> so maybe the driver is just not enabled?
<yofel> wouldn't help me much since nouveau's accelleration is broken on my hardware :/
<yofel> no idea, really
<Ian_Corne> jockey says it's in use
<Ian_Corne> but i've not been able to trust jockey much in 11.10
<Ian_Corne> I think it's confused
<Ian_Corne> after I installed the mesa updates, jockey still showed nvidia installed, which was not the case
<yofel> well, xorg.log will tell what's being used in any case
<yofel> bah, battery empty, bbl
<Ian_Corne> according to the log, it tries to load nvidia, fails, tries to load nv, fails, loads vesa (wtf?) and then a whole bunch of stuff about nouveau
<Ian_Corne> 317 [     8.376] (EE) NOUVEAU(0): Error creating GPU channel: -19
<Ian_Corne> 318 [     8.376] (EE) NOUVEAU(0): Error initialising acceleration.  Falling back to NoAccel
<Ian_Corne> guess it's broken for my card too :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-19
<Daekdroom> Well, I better check if I have a Ubuntu 11.04 CD in case this update goes awry.
<BlouBlou> I have a lot of free time and I want to test new Ubuntu. If I install the new alpha, will I need to reinstall the whole system due to errors and fails ?
<charlie-tca> possible
<charlie-tca> BlouBlou: development versions are not stable and subject to breaking often
<charlie-tca> Depending on your hardware and needs, it is possible to have the system unusable many days
<JanC> it's best to keep at least one system around with a stable release, just in case...  ;)
<JanC> especially if you need a working computer for job/school/etc.
<BlouBlou> charlie-tca, JanC: Okay, I'll wait then :)
<JanC> BlouBlou: you can also try dual booting or a VM of course
<JanC> or if you have swappable disks, that's another solution
<JanC> oh, and checking the backlog of this channel and some of the developer channels before upgrading packages also helps  ;)
<penguin42> hmm I'm getting a bit of screen corruption on Oneiric ubuntu-2d in a natty kvm guest
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: want to maintain another ppa? http://www.syncany.org/
 * BUGabundo hides
<Ian_Corne> where are the updates? :(
<Ian_Corne> faster minions!
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Ian_Corne> ty ubottu !
<BUGabundo> in an hurry?
<BUGabundo> there +2 in a repo
<BUGabundo> I just saw it
<BUGabundo> p-series
<Ian_Corne> i want my windows to not fullschreen under the launcher anymore
<Ian_Corne> what are you talking about BUGabundo ?
<BUGabundo> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/p-series/
<Ian_Corne> what's that? :p
<BUGabundo> +2
<charlie-tca> and I was just hoping to get +1 working
<BluesKaj> howdy , how goes the graphics with the new kernel version 3.0-1 ?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: wfm
<BluesKaj> wfm? , BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> or do you mean rfm :)
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ok which graphics card?
<BUGabundo> nvidia
<BUGabundo> 8400
<BluesKaj> heh, mine's a 8400gs
<BUGabundo> mine is mG
<BUGabundo> laptop
<BluesKaj> it broke on kernel 3.0-0
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, their development team should create their own ubuntu packages
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:28:47 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: :(
<BUGabundo> I couldn't install it on my lappy
<BUGabundo> no sun JDK
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, are desktop effects still disabled on the new kernel ?
<BUGabundo> were they EVER enabled?
<BUGabundo> I haven't seen composite since natty
<BluesKaj> they were in the previous one, 2.6.38-8
<BluesKaj> oh well, guess I'll wait til the OS is more mature ..I need 3D and DIR for some of my apps
<dupondje> Language is broken in Oneiric? Or did I forgot to install something ?
<dupondje> cause my desktop is English :)
<genii-around> When using plasma-netbook with pager widget.. it seems like virtual desktop 1 is somehow perhaps running unity on it but the others aren't
<genii-around> At least the desktop for it
<GordonFreeman> is there a general chat for #ubuntu?
<GordonFreeman> I want to ask a couple of things about unity and stuff, but I don't think my questions fall under the "support terms"
<GordonFreeman> for instance, is unity able to switch to a diff window manager, or is it all like gnome3 where everything is tightly integrated?
<charlie-tca> This is for discussion of the next version
<charlie-tca> If you are running Oneiric, we can try to answer questions
<charlie-tca> yes, gnome3 is going to be usable
<GordonFreeman> sorry, I'm not running any ubuntu, I'm just looking for a good set of options :)
<GordonFreeman> I'm a prospective ubuntu user on this machine :P
<GordonFreeman> but ya, I guess it does seem silly asking in here, I'll ask in the main channel then, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-11
<BluesKaj> hey all
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 12.04 is segfaulting upon completion of the login ...the bug reporter crashes as well ..looks like deep trouble
<BluesKaj> oops 12.10
<BluesKaj> gawd is there nobody monitoring here at all ... are we 12.10 testers abandoned ?
<Daekdroom> Nobody needs monitoring in here. There rarely are trolls around this channel.
<crizis> everyone's sticking to lts ;)
<BluesKaj> well I asked about kubuntu kwin crashing at login yesterday and I didn't receive an answer or even a comment
<BluesKaj> it's badly broken ,..segfaulting Kwin
<Daekdroom> Oh. That kind of monitoring.
<Daekdroom> I read it but didn't feel the need to comment, specially because I don't do KDE.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, I don't expect unity or gnome users to answer ...maybe there just aren't enough ppl using kde
<BluesKaj> well. I have 12.10 on a different drive , so I'll just have to wait til some kubuntu dev discovers the problem
<BluesKaj> the guys at kubuntu-devel don't seem to be too concerned
<wilee-nilee> Hello channel, so is anyone having the going to the windows applications not retuning to the desktop, it just sticks there, If I alt-f2 r to restart gnome it returns.
<wilee-nilee> So is anyone having the windows applications not retuning to the desktop, it just sticks there, If I alt-f2-r to restart gnome it returns.
<wilee-nilee> *returning
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-12
<aamir_> hi, any one can tell me the ONLINE MEETING SOLUTION, teamviewer hangs a lot, and screen sharing stop working. GO TO MEETING dont display the other' screen. I am on 12.04
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Ravior> Anyone else gets this error when you check for updates?
<Ravior> http://pastebin.com/2e5k7m16
<ikonia> Ravior: well, you have a PPA there that the key has changed on
<ikonia> you also have both 32 and 64bit repos enabled
<ikonia> looks a bit of a mess
<Ravior> It is.
<ikonia> why is your machine in this mess ?
<ikonia> and you're running a pre-releae build.
<ikonia> doesn't seem like a good idea
<Ravior> I upgraded my OS since 11.04 till now
<ikonia> Ravior: upgrading your OS won't enable PPA's and enable 32 AND 64bit repos
<ikonia> that's something you will have had to do
<ikonia> it doesn't just happen
<ikonia> I'd also suggest you may have a networking/dns issue
<ikonia> but that's only a guess
<Ravior> My network works fine
<ikonia> well, your machine certainly doesn't
<ikonia> I'd do a clean 12.10 install if you want to test 12.10 as it's current repo list suggests it will be a bomb
<ikonia> the extras repo shouldn't be a concern for 12.10 though as that doesn't exist on that URL
<BluesKaj> had to put unity DE on my pc ...kde is totally borked ...might have to reinstall the OS to /
<ikonia> BluesKaj: due to an update or just a problem with the current packge ?
<BluesKaj> update did it in , ikonia
<BluesKaj> I shouldn't have dist-upgraded
<ikonia> well, these things happen at this stage in the cycle
<BluesKaj> yup ... thought i'd mention it tho ...it's a kubuntu multimedia-kio-(something).dependency error ..forgotten the string
<BluesKaj> don't feel like rebooting to reproduce the error ,atm
<BluesKaj> too early here and I'm still enjoying my morning coffee :)
<BluesKaj> I can live with unity for a while ...kind of cool how the panel integrates with whatever app is being used, especially browsers
<BluesKaj> not crazy about the side panel launchers tho
<BluesKaj> the terminal prompt insists on opening at ~/Documents
<BluesKaj> also having a dependency prob in 4.8.80, ffmpeg and libav-tools depends are in the vicious cycle = dependency hell :/
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8.80 that is'
<BluesKaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037423/
<wilee-nilee> So anyone having the return to a desktop from the top left corner in gnome 3 option not happening. I can do a alt-f2-r restart of gnome 3 to get it back is all
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<BluesKaj> hey what's with the default terminal prompt ? "userj@ubuntu-pc:~/Documents$ ".....what's with it opening in ~/Documents ?
<imnichol> Does running "update-manager -d" work yet to upgrade to quantal?
<Daekdroom> I believe it does because Alpha 1 has been released already.
<Daekdroom> Although it won't tell you there's a development version if it's set to only upgrade to LTS releases in software-properties-gtk
<imnichol> Daekdroom, thanks, that was it.
<paulo_gomes> is there something like jupiter for 12.10?
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-13
<TransitTycoon> I added another user as admin, but he hasnt been added into the sudoers group
<TransitTycoon> ... this is bugging me
<TransitTycoon> I can run things as root with my alternate admin account, say for installing software
<TransitTycoon> but when it comes to running the amdcatalyst control center admin, it gives me an error telling me, "
<TransitTycoon> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<MrChrisDruif> Morning lads
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I grabbed the latest iso image of 12.10 amd64
<alo21> I saw that the kernel version is still 3.2. Does it possible?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha alo21
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: aloha
<MrChrisDruif> Does it possible?
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: I noticed that during live session i am running on kernel 1.2
<alo21> but according to official documentation, Ubuntu should ave 3.4
<MrChrisDruif> uname -r > 3.4.0-5-generic
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: if I tun uname -a
<MrChrisDruif> That's with me at least on my primary machine
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: i got: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MrChrisDruif> uname -a returns everything, uname -r only the kernel version
<MrChrisDruif> Where did you grab that iso?
<MrChrisDruif> I assume here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-1/ ?
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: I downloaded it via zsync: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: I think the link is ok
<MrChrisDruif> Anyway, long story short: it should be 3.4.0-5 and it is on my machine. Maybe someone else with more knowledge about the daily builds could enlighten you more/better why it isn't with you
<alo21> MrChrisDruif: thanks
<MrChrisDruif> No prob
<MrChrisDruif> Does any else have issues with booting taking forever?
<MrChrisDruif> I've seem to have tracked down the issue and a solution, however I don't know at which package I should file a bug at.
<MrChrisDruif> The problem consists out of the following: network-manager apparently has some interfaces file at /etc/network/interfaces and it wants to wait for both the "# The loopback network interface" and the "# The primary network interface"
<MrChrisDruif> Note that the contents of /etc/network/interfaces might have changes since the Asker posted it
<MrChrisDruif> So would it be possible to post a bug against that single file or should I post a bug against network-manager and mention that file specifically?
<freedomrun> hello. how can I get somekind of debug report or some way to log for errors for unity?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj ^_^
<BluesKaj> Howdy MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<BluesKaj> not bad thanks, and you ?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good, solved to LLLLOOONNNGGG boot issue
<MrChrisDruif> It was related to network-manager...as usual
<BluesKaj> ok good , and ?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> since I'm not on wifi , i don't bother with NM, /etc/network/interfaces does the job
<MrChrisDruif> The /etc/network/interfaces file wanted to wait for a dynamic address for wlan0 (my primary network interface)
<MrChrisDruif> The solution and a pretty decent reasoning behind it is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63456/waiting-for-network-configuration-adding-3-to-5-minutes-to-boot-time
<MrChrisDruif> Well, it didn't matter if I connected a wire or not
<MrChrisDruif> It is also related to upstart
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, so did you decide on a static IP in interfaces ?
<MrChrisDruif> No, I commented out the primary interface section
<MrChrisDruif> So I want to file a bug against that file, but I should probably be filing it against network-manager because I think it belongs to that package
<BluesKaj> network manager writes to interfaces and resolv.conf if it's left to default settings (dynamic)
<MrChrisDruif> Then network-manager should be to blame (it was after an update to network-manager (among a lot of other packages) that it started happening again)
<MrChrisDruif> Only addresses are dynamic with me, but that is similar to fully dynamic
<BluesKaj> dunno what that means
<MrChrisDruif> It means I've got different dns-servers listed ;-)
<BluesKaj> not on a wan
<MrChrisDruif> internet == wan
<BluesKaj> in hosts.allow
<BluesKaj> ?
<MrChrisDruif> I used network-manager to set them up
<MrChrisDruif> You go to Network Settings > required interface > options > IPv4 settings
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, but this is strictly wifi , correct ?
<MrChrisDruif> How do you mean? Strictly wifi? I had the same long boot with a cable
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I used a belkin wifi adapter for a while on my den pc , which now has a dead mobo, but it was aconstant struggle to keep it working with the right drivers ...finally ran an ethernet cable , which solved the problem
<BluesKaj> a no more NM required
<BluesKaj> and
<MrChrisDruif> Aha, instead of eliminating issues by going around them (not needing them any more) I prefer to get it fixed properly. That way anyone can use NM without issues.
<MrChrisDruif> It in the end that makes it easier for everyone
<BluesKaj> my philosophy is , the fewer apps required , the better :)
<MrChrisDruif> Are you running a gui? ;-)
<BluesKaj> network gui?  no
<MrChrisDruif> Are you running a gui at all? (DE)
<BluesKaj> yes of course , not a cli purist , ...not by a long shot :)
<BluesKaj> KDE
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^ just checking. Because GUI is just a bunch of "unnecessary" applications just to "please the eye", any thing you can do with a GUI can also be done with CLI [and probably faster too ;-) ]
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, it's on a laptop and to manually change my network settings for each location is a no-go! ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> And I detest that I've got to use a power-cord already..I don't want an additional wire sticking you... [you could say my philosophy is, the fewer wires required, the better ;-)]
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, yeah , laptops need quite a few more networking options ...wonder when my daughter will return my old acer
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<BluesKaj> strange that the terminal prompt opens at ~/Documents
<BluesKaj> I have cd to ~/ , for a normal prompt
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, awkward indeed
<nerdistmonk> I just updated my kernel to 3.4 and now my firewall wont stay enabled, why is that?
<Dacs> howdy folks
<Dacs> where do i get support for 12.04 please
<Dacs> this thing had nothing but bugs and crashes for me
<trism> Dacs: 12.04 support in #ubuntu
<matrixa1> there's a secret "do not crash" button
<Dacs> good luck with that :)
<matrixa1> it's so well-hidden nobody has found it yet
<nerdistmonk> why does upgrading my kernel kill my firewall?
<Dacs> matrixa1, is it microsoft windows
<Dacs> coz i am thinking to go back to that
<edgy> Hi, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<edgy> is this well known?
<edgy> can someone confirm this issue?
<trism> edgy: yep, it looks like libkcddb has been updated but not kdemultimedia yet
<edgy> trism: ok, thanks for the confirmation. In precise I didn't notice big problems if I kept my system updated and I remember I read mark is saying something like we will make sure it's working all the time to encourage testers
<edgy> is this expected with quantal?
<jtaylor> you can't make testing issue free, else it would not need testing
<edgy> jtaylor: sure but if the policy is to upload whatever is new without testing it at all is different than if you at least test it yourself
<jtaylor> this particular issues has nothing to do with testing
<jtaylor> its normal archive skew
<jtaylor> there are now ways in place to reduce this a bit with ppa copies and -proposed, but its still not worth the effort in every case
<edgy> ok thanks for the tips
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-14
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
 * BluesKaj wonders when ffmpeg dependencies will be fixed  ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sure you've not got a PPA conflict ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I haven't added any ppas , reinstalled the alpha into / , and i have no ppas in /etc/apt/sources.d
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I also had to reconfigure the terminal prompt to open to ~/ , it kept opening to ~/Documents , strange behaviour :)
<BluesKaj> all these depnds need fixing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040765/
<ikonia> sounds pretty bad
<BluesKaj> odd thing is that all movies play ok , I guess the embedded ffmpeg plugins aren't affected
<BluesKaj> using VLC mostly
<mumbler> Has anyone here hit python3 problems when upgrading to Quantal?  As seen in new bug 1012707 .   A lot of package install hooks call print statments, that fail.  (Is a full hyperlink to the bug more convenient, or just clutter?)  It leaves python3 and many important packages unconfigured. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012707 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.2.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012707
<mumbler> Ah, well, the bot answered my question about hyperlinking the bug.  :)
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<mumbler> Updating on python3 problems: the bug has now been duped to bug 1013171 .  (Looks like leet-speak.)  A box that I'm upgrading to Quantal, today, has thrown lots of python 3 errors: print statements in apport hooks, at python rtupdate files.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013171 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu Quantal) "xdiagnose run in python3, but not ported" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013171
<mumbler> The box that I upgraded to Quantal weeks ago did not have these problems, then, or now as I keep it up to date.  I'll check back later.  Thanks.
<mumbler> Well, I see my issue has been discussed earlier in #ubuntu-devel : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu-devel.html
<mumbler> There's a lot more there than there is at the bug report, so far.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<FernandoMiguel> bye
<WilsonBradley> I reinstalled 12.10 because I had problems with 12.04, now it doesn't return completly from standby (suspend), the screen is black but it looks like it came back except LCD screen or external monitor. Asus 1015Pem , N550, GMU 3150 graphics
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-15
<wylde_> WilsonBradley: you're in here
<WilsonBradley> ok, sorry,
<WilsonBradley> It's labled Ubuntu 12.04
<WilsonBradley> version
<WilsonBradley> thanks
<WilsonBradley> Anyone have any ideas about standby returning with no video?
<WilsonBradley> and Hibernate isn't an option
<WilsonBradley> I reinstalled 12.10 because I had problems with 12.04, now it doesn't return completly from standby (suspend), the screen is black but it looks like it came back except LCD screen or external monitor. Asus 1015Pem , N550, GMU 3150 graphics
<genii-around> WilsonBradley: What says the result of: cat /etc/issue
<WilsonBradley> where? Im not finding that.
<WilsonBradley> sorry
<WilsonBradley> found it
<WilsonBradley> this is all that is in there; Ubuntu quantal (development branch) \n \l
<WilsonBradley> I havent put it into standby since reboot
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> its way too early for this breakage crap
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<kancerman> getting a setlocale() error, dunno why
<kancerman> figured out the setlocale() bit ... had to reinstall the language packs
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-16
<cccangel> Well guys i got 12.10 installed. wanting to contribute but don't know where to start.
<cccangel> first time doing this..
<cccangel_> okay i dont know where the window went.  i have had ubuntu for a while and i want to start contributing to ubuntu.  i have dual setup of ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 and i want to learn how to start contributing.  how can I start?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FernandoMiguel> Setting up xdiagnose (2.7) ...
<FernandoMiguel>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/xdiagnose/assistant.py", line 72
<FernandoMiguel>     print 'sixa action setup part1'
<FernandoMiguel>                                   ^
<FernandoMiguel> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdiagnose/+bug/1013911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013911 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "quantal update 15 June xdiagnose install failure code 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Shoriminimoe> I'm having problems trying to Upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. For some reason the upgrade doesn't appear when I run updates. Any ideas?
<penguin42> This channel is for 12.10, please try #ubuntu
<genii-around> Curious if anyone is getting this also:
<genii-around> http://pastebin.ca/2162126
<genii-around> ( this is with the xorg-edgers ppa driver but it also is happening when everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is purged )
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<FernandoMiguel> haven't seen that yet
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-17
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii-around> Doing: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.4.0-2* linux-image-3.4.0-2* linux-headers-3.4.0-3* linux-image-3.4.0-3*  for some reason also removes the current running kernel 3.4.0-5 as well as linux-image-extra-3.4.0-5-generic for some reason ( which had my ethernet drivers)
<ikonia> genii-around: possibly as that kernel depends on them
<genii-around> ikonia: But shouldn't it only remove stuff for the 3.4.0-2 and 3.4.0-3 kernels? I didn't use --purge
<ikonia> genii-around: depends on the depend
<genii-around> ( wanted to keep the current kernel and the just previous 0
<genii-around> Hm
<ikonia> genii-around: are there any other versions of the headers installed ?
<genii-around> ikonia: Yes, I had headers and -image-extra for the current plus all the previous ones
<ikonia> genii-around: so what's the current headers version that's installed
<penguin42> right, time to take my main machine upto qq - I was holding off until I finished an android project in Eclipse; but since Eclipse just eat itself on pp I may as well
<genii-around> ikonia: linux-headers-3.4.0-5-generic is installed.
<ikonia> genii-around: sounds like a depend bug then
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg , winff etc still have broken dependencies
 * penguin42 really should have cleaned up this machine before kicking off the upgrade - it's got zillions of packages on it
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Odd, not here
<genii-around> Then again maybe it's still my old packages from 12.04 that are working and a clean install might not
<BluesKaj> genii-around, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045539/
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Ah.. yes, same if i try to install ffmpeg over the one i already have
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , lemme do some checking
<yofel> ffmpeg is only a transitional package anyway, replaced by libav
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it looks like ffmpeg might convert within a container app like mplayer and vlc ..but it won't install on it's own
<yofel> for me the libav*-extra-* stuff is missing so libav is held back
<yofel> (libav-tools has an 'ffmpeg' command for compatibility reasons)
<BluesKaj> yofel, so ffmpeg is going to be included in a generic sounding lib? :)
<yofel> no, we don't ship 'ffmpeg' anymore, libav is a fork and the apps are in libav-tools
<BluesKaj> oh , ok that's good to know
<BluesKaj> yeah libav-tools won't inswtall either
<BluesKaj> ok , guess I'll have to go back on 12.04 to convert some files
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I have 12.04 on a differnt HDD
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yeah it's good to have a strategy for recovery when running the pre release stuff
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah , since my other pc mobo died I added the HDD to this pc , rather than fooling with partitions...gotta keep an eye on grub tho
<genii-around> Yes, that is one thing on my grub wishlist. That you could choose a primary boot OS which always has control of the mbr, the others do updates but don't mess with it
<BluesKaj> exactly
<BluesKaj> tried setting up fstab , on the 2 drives , but that just lead to total confusion when doing commands like df -h and fdisk -l
<FernandoMiguel> with UEFI you no longer have that problem
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, UEFI ?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: you will bypass grub
<FernandoMiguel> and store each OS loader on UEFI
<FernandoMiguel> even windows
<BluesKaj> ok FernandoMiguel , looking
<FernandoMiguel> assuming your board supports it
<yofel> didn't Microsoft plan to get manufacturers to require signed blobs for EFI and block anything else from booting?
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: that's tottaly unrelated
<genii-around> Hm
<yofel> k, haven't read into it much yet
<FernandoMiguel> leet me get you a couple of artichels
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12897.html http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12745.html  http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html
<yofel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> they are all from the same guy, a RH guy too :)
<FernandoMiguel> but pretty good source of details
<penguin42> oh yeh his blog is a great source of pain and wonder of how boot processes work and go horribly wrong
<genii-around> Looks like coreboot is doing some work in the UEFI area too
<FernandoMiguel> genii-around: see my 2nd link :)
<genii-around> Ah, cool.
<BluesKaj> look like i won't be installing W8 on anything soon :)
<BluesKaj> looks
<penguin42> hmph - my update-manager window has disappeared
<FernandoMiguel> lulz
<FernandoMiguel> upgrades on the weekend :D
<FernandoMiguel> you don't love your system
<penguin42> why?
<FernandoMiguel> never upgrade after Friday :D
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I don't use my own machines during the working week, I can only break my work machines during that time....
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: But why do you suggest that stuff breaks more on the weekends?
<FernandoMiguel> cause everything gets commited before the weekend :)
<FernandoMiguel> and only fixed on Monday
<penguin42> ah yeh, that's a common problem in a lot of stuff - I think there is generally a feeling of if your simple test passed on friday morning then you commit and run away
<BluesKaj> heh, some stuff doesn't seems to get any attn , no matter what day of the week
<BluesKaj> been waiting for ffmpeg/libav fix for almost a week
<penguin42> sometimes it's because the guy who is involved in it is away that week, or there is a nastier problem on the table
<penguin42> right, main machine works in QQ - although it's missing the boot splash
<BluesKaj> no doubt , but it's still annoying
<penguin42> hmm, something is different about the KDE hmm - a bit darker background?
<genii-around> penguin42: Odd, my screen also seemed darker after the latest updates
<penguin42> gnome or kde?
<genii-around> kde
<genii-around> penguin42: 4.8.90
<penguin42> same here
<penguin42> genii-around: I can't quite figure out if it's intentional and whether it's just the background
<genii-around> penguin42: I figured it was just my backlight or something
<penguin42> genii-around: Do you get the lightbulb icons occasionally on the panel and when you click them do you get a sensible thing - for me I get  abig black band
<genii-around> I don't seem to get those light bulbs
<penguin42> hmm odd
<jag> low graphics, no screen, graphics card input device detected
<jag> hi
<penguin42> jag: What graphics card do you have?
<jag> thanks
<jag> intel internal graphics media accel 3150
<jag> i915 ..
<penguin42> hmm, that shouldn't be a problem (I'm testing on Radeon)
<jag> tried startx lightdm boots the system ..
<jag> able to access full system... but network no...
<penguin42> jag: Can you get to a plain terminal prompt?
<jag> yes sure everything works..
<jag> terminal gedit
<jag> everything.. but no network....
<penguin42> oh sorry, I thought you had problems not getting graphics up
<jag> at boot... yes... boot into dev. mode and access as root... start lightdm... full interface exists..
<penguin42> jag: OK, so what network card do you have, what does ifconfig -a show?
<jag> i am on windows partition.... i have no network
<penguin42> jag: Wired or wireless?
<jag> wireless.. 3g stick...
<penguin42> ah hmm, don't know much about those - they're a bit magical
 * penguin42 always prefers to follow the cable to know where his packets are going
<jag> i installed webmin...
<genii-around> Gah webmin
<jag> i guess which is not supported.. that messed up the install...
<penguin42> jag: I think there is a thing called modemmanager which is the stuff that handles 3g modems
<jag> yes..
<jag> 12.04 modem manager supported on 12.10?
<jag> i did upgrade but ... i guess it was partial...
<penguin42> don't know - but it's probably better just to figure out what's going on in 12.10
<jag> i tried deleting xorg.conf .... renaming xorf failsafe to xorg.cong.. no avail.
<jag> no proper boot...
<penguin42> jag: Does network manager show the interface? Does it show up in lsusb? Is there a modemmanager log?
<jag> is there a manual way to detect graphics, screen and input device?
<jag> may be some kind of entries in conf files to revive the install...
<penguin42> jag: You shouldn't need to - can you take a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of lspci onto a usb stick and then get that to a pastebin from windows so we can see it?
<jag> will you be online for long...
<jag> ?
<penguin42> yeh a few hours
<jag> thanks... will catch u earliest..
<jag> just enquisitive.. what config files control display, input device and screen
<jag> ?
<penguin42> jag: Well it should all be autodetected
<penguin42> jag: So you shouldn't need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penguin42> (especially on intel chips)
<jag> ok
<penguin42> you can add one if you need it - but it's very rare
<jag> i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<jag> did cleaning of old files from root
<penguin42> maybe a bit too much cleaning?
<jag> yes i guess you are absolutely right..
<jag> is there a possibility of revival.
<jag> ?
<jag> any good links on internet or guide dealing with such issues will be great...
<penguin42> you can almost always fix a Linux box if you know where to look
<jag> yes... thats what i was trying to do?
<jag> any good links on net..
<penguin42> nod - the trick is to try and figure out what's going wrong first and that's really about looking at the log files
<jag> var/log/
<penguin42> nod
<jag> where are the system boot configs maintained...?
<penguin42> there are a lot of different ones; so things like /boot is the initial boot, there are lots of files in /etc for different things
<genii-around> Some important ones in /etc/default/
<jag> copying some imp. ones to main boot will help.?
<penguin42> jag: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is good for display problems, stuff in /var/log/lightdm for starting the log in system
<penguin42> jag: from where?
<jag> what files control input devices.. screen... etc.
<jag> ?
<penguin42> jag: mostly the xorg - there is also evdev but it's rare
<jag> reconfiguring xorg-xserver should help?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> jag: Work from what the logs tell you
<jag> ok...
<jag> network manager shows not supported ?
<jag> 12.04 to 12.10 no support from network manager?
<penguin42> I think 12.10 still uses network manager
<Daekdroom> The package might have been renamed.
<jag> is there a way to enable compatibility?
<penguin42> jag: No, stop guessing and lets see the logs!
<jag> ok....thanks ... will get them..
<jag> thanks....
<penguin42> hmph - my eclipse is very broken
 * penguin42 plays in /proc to see what's new
<penguin42> wth is /proc/sys/net/token-ring still there
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<FernandoMiguel> have you gusy been following the Linus VS nvidia news?
<FernandoMiguel> I can't even link it here, since it has hars words
<penguin42> I saw a link but hadn't followed it?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: see PM
<penguin42> FM: That's just his normal mild mannered encouragement :-)
<jag> hi penguin42
<penguin42> hey
<jag> hi i hve the log on pastebin http://pastebin.com/embed.php?i=hVf2BbmC
<jag> can you check and suggest solution..
<penguin42> yep, just give me a min
<jag> thanks
<penguin42> http://pastebin.com/hVf2BbmC is the right URL
<jag> ya
<penguin42> well, there are no errors - running at 1024x600 ?
<jag> i guesss my old kernel is creating some problem...
<jag> but the boot screen says running in low graphics mode your screen graphics and iput device settings could not be detected...
<penguin42> why are you running with an old kernel?
<jag> there are other logs also . xorg.1.log xorg1.log.old... any suggestions..
<penguin42> they're just versions of the same thing - if that was your most recent then it should be the correct one
<jag> most recent is xorg1.log
<jag> uname -r says 3.4.0
<penguin42> ok, that pastebin that
<jag> any other wild guess what could be possibly wrong...
<jag> is there a way to switch to new kernel?
<penguin42> 3.4.0 is the new kernel
<jag> i will paste all the logs not .old ones. back in 5 mins.
<jag> thanks
<penguin42> erm, if he reappears - I'll be back in 25min
<jag> hi penguin42
<jag> i have 4 logs.
<TheLordOfTime> he's away for a bit
<TheLordOfTime> he'll be back in about 15 minutes or so
<jag> i will be back in 15 min ... thanks
 * penguin42 burps apple crumble
<jag> hi penguin42
<penguin42> hi, better hurry - almost time to switch off here
<jag> i just uploaded old log on http://pastebin.com/WAmtwj8L
<jag> this might be the faulty one..
<jag> i am booting into ctrl+alt+f2 to access root maintainence menu
<jag> from there i am able to start lightdm and login as root...
<jag> or normal user...
<penguin42> jag: That's got an interesting set of faults; it's complaining about errors on fb ioctls - and the synaptics touchpad  - look for lines that start with EE
<jag> what is the solution...
<jag> fbdev.. not loading...
<penguin42> jag: I've not seen that set of errors before - it seems like a disagreement between kernel and X server
<jag> can i reconfigure x server with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh
<penguin42> you can if you like - it's unlikely to help
<jag> what could be most likely cause and how to come out of it... can i restore my old kernel ... if yes how..?
<penguin42> what do you mean by 'old kernel' ?
<jag> precise kernel 12.04
<penguin42> it should still be there unless you removed it, failing that you might try grabbing the .deb for the precise kernel from the ubuntu archive and just trying installing that deb
<jag> can you suggest how to revive networking to use apt-get or archive
<jag> ?
<penguin42> no, you'll need to try and understand what's going on with your 3g modem - I've never used one
<jag> ok
<jag> what would you suggest with these set of xserver log is it worth reviving 3.4.0 or fallback to precise 12.04 kernel???
<penguin42> it's worth trying the precise kernel
<jag> thanks ... i have spent enough time on this... i would revert to old kernel..
<jag> thanks for your assitance...
<jag> best regards..
<penguin42> np, time to go
<jag> :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-10
<murthy> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MMlosh> Hello... trivial question: why am I seeing no packages at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ ?   Are they hidden, or just not built yet?
<trism> MMlosh: looks like it is just out of date, it also doesn't have raring-updates
<MMlosh> but that means it's horribly out of date, right?
<trism> MMlosh: in any case you'll find more up-to-date information at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy
<MMlosh> trism, thanks for the link.   It seems considerably harder to navigate it, though.
<trism> MMlosh: generally I just check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename for the source package name but you can also do https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+package/packagename for any package
<trism> MMlosh: which would be similar to http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/packagename
<MMlosh> yes, similar.  but does not allow me to quickly compare versions present in each release.  And does not list dependencies until I select an architecture, trism
<MMlosh> btw: browsing of source packages at packages.ubuntu.com still works
<MMlosh> I guess I will use that and hope the particular package will be built :/
<MMlosh> trism, do you think, that packages.ubuntu.com is broken?
<trism> MMlosh: I do not know
<genii> Hm. It's taking 90-120 seconds before K3B understands that I've put a blank DVD-R in the drive.
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-11
<genii> After clean install then update/dist-upgrade zentyal-core is having this issue installing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zentyal-core/+bug/1175593
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175593 in zentyal-core (Ubuntu) "package zentyal-core 2.3.21+quantal1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<roasted> Hello. I'm testing kernel 3.9 on Ubuntu 13.04 as I was having random lockup issues with 3.8. Problem is I cannot seem to figure out my Broadcom chip (43228) with the 3.9 kernel. Any insight?
<Daekdroom> roasted, Support for 13.04 is over at #ubuntu (and I'm not sure non-default kernels are supported by the community)
<roasted> Daekdroom: I was told that due to me using a kernel unsupported by 13.04 that it would be +1 related.
<Daekdroom> I think you're in the limbo.
<roasted> I think so too. I'm just grasping for leads to get this working, regardless of where the leads originate from. :P
<roasted> the issue I'm having on 13.04 is giving me a lot of grief. I just want to make it not suck.
<roasted> oh, okay
<IdleOne> roasted have you seen the !broadcom info from ubottu ?
<roasted> IdleOne: yeah. useless. :(
<IdleOne> not useless, maybe your card isn't supported. that is not the fault of the documentation
<roasted> IdleOne: it was useless to this situation.
<roasted> IdleOne: for the time being I am hanging back on the 3.8 kernel as there was a slight version bump in my update list. I'm hoping that it made the difference I was looking for, however the lack of discussion on the bug report leads me to believe it probably upgraded nothing that would benefit this particular problem.
<IdleOne> never know
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> hello everyone
<FernandoMiguel> darn power management
<FernandoMiguel> my battery won't last 2h
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> how is saucy today? should I take the plunge and upgrade from Raring?
<wilee-nilee> AlanBell, It is in development, I would not upgrade or run just it, without being backed up.
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755833/ looks like there is some issue with do-release-upgrade anyway
<AlanBell> I thought it was supposed to disable PPAs before upgrading
<maxb> It does, but you can turn that off
<AlanBell> looks like it was just a ppa that has gone, I deleted it from sources.list.d and the upgrade is in progress
<TheDrums> AlanBell: Could always do the alternate method, known as the Debian Way. :P
<AlanBell> the hands off Ubuntu "just works" way is going cool at the moment
<FernandoMiguel> anyone seeing unity-panel-service go crazy at each click?
<isuckassatubuntu> HI ALL
<isuckassatubuntu> can somone help me please
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-12
<isuckassatubuntu> what is the difference between updating useing the software already installed in your UBUNTU SOFTWARE & UPDATES or  SOFTWARE UPDATER or using the  SYNATICS updates
<isuckassatubuntu> hi dark
<isuckassatubuntu> anyone here
<bjsnider> no difference
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Touhou11> join #ubuntu-mir
<Touhou11> join #ubuntu-mir
<AlanBell> well I upgraded to saucy and gnome shell works brilliantly, unity is a bit of a mess though. Logs in to a blank screen, running unity from a tty gives me unity, but nothing gets unpainted
<AlanBell> maybe a ccsm workaround for repainting full screen will help  . . .
<AlanBell> nope, doesn't help
<AlanBell> gnome-shell it is for now then
<shadows> why are python gtk apps saying "gtk-close" and stuff instead of the normal menu items?
<shadows> happened on upgrade from 13.04
<shadows> not a Python programmer.
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-13
<swwet> hello we must update  your compte in chase by this link o k http://goo.gl/GNiDw
<swwet> hello we must update  your compte in chase by this link o k http://goo.gl/GNiDw
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> how can I remove the shopping scope in 13.10
<gotwig> I removed the more_suggestions.scope
<gotwig> how can I calculate in unity
<gotwig> with smart scopes?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<susundberg> _o/
<BluesKaj> hi susundberg
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> does someone here actually care about what I am saying
<Atlantic777> gotwig: and what would you like to say? :)
<gotwig> Atlantic777, it sucks that ubuntu goes standby, when I close my notebook display, right when I want to startup, or shutdown my computer!
<gotwig> I packaged it out my case, and it was still on
<Atlantic777> well, what do you want to happen when lid is closed? to completely shut down it or just to go to stand by (cooler is off both ways)?
<gotwig> Atlantic777, I dont want that it suspends, when I want to shutdown my pc
<gotwig> Atlantic777, and I close my screen. It just send a signal, DONT suspend anymore
<Atlantic777> gotwig: so you want your computer to run normal even when you close the lid?
<AlanBell> that is just a power management setting, you can ask it to suspend or do nothing on battery or mains power
<Atlantic777> or it doesn't shut down when you click the "shut down" button? sorry, i still don't understand what's the problem. :/
<AlanBell> it does annoy me that it is possible to get into a situation where an application can dispute a suspend
<AlanBell> if the lid is shut it should *always* suspend with no questions asked
<gotwig> I am talking about the fact
<gotwig> that when I press, shutdown, to shutdown my screen
<gotwig> it should shutdown
<gotwig> shutdown takes it time
<gotwig> but I want to move fast away
<gotwig> so I close my screen
<AlanBell> yeah, so set closing the lid to do nothing then
<gotwig> while it shutdowns, than it goes into suspend, and I tought it would shutdown
<gotwig> but t doesn
<gotwig> AlanBell, NO, only when it shutdowns
<AlanBell> indeed, then you open it and it wakes up and carrys on shutting down
<gotwig> AlanBell, isnt this ridicilous?
<AlanBell> yeah, somewhat
<gotwig> because it gets warm, uses electricity, etc.
<gotwig> some applications
<AlanBell> so a lid shut suspend signal should do nothing if a shutdown is in progress?
<gotwig> can stop suspend from happening
<gotwig> there are options
<gotwig> AlanBell, yeah
<gotwig> AlanBell, same for startup
<gotwig> there should be a beginning, and an end, when it works
<Atlantic777> oh so when you start shutdown process and close lid during it, it still should do shutdown and not suspend?
<Atlantic777> interesting problem
<gotwig> It makes no sense, that suspend works, while the strange ubuntu dots say the pc goes down
<gotwig> Atlantic777, you get my point :X
<AlanBell> I don't get the startup case?
<gotwig> this happened to me already like 4 times
<gotwig> I am a student, so I never have time after my lesson, and have to rush
<gotwig> AlanBell, I dont know if its a problem
<gotwig> maybe I just destroyed my 13.10 setup xD
<gotwig> lets ignore it for now..
<gotwig> but the shutdown thing bucks me
<AlanBell> in order to turn on my laptop I have to open the lid anyway
<Atlantic777> AlanBell: the problem is this situation, if I get it right. You click shutdown, close lid immedietely, it doesn't shutdown but goes to standby instead.
<gotwig> AlanBell, the thing is, what if you want that your pc starts, and right after that goes into suspend?
<gotwig> because if you do that, it doesnt work
<gotwig> its still normaly on, even when you closed the lid
<gotwig> because you closed the lid after you started the pc (?)
<AlanBell> hmm, why would you do that?
<gotwig> to save energy
<AlanBell> heh
<gotwig> and to want a PC in the standby mode?
<gotwig> IMHO its logical.. press startup, close lid, go away, come back later, and instantly work with it
<Atlantic777> btw, I almost never shutdown my laptop, uptime is in months and it works great :)
<gotwig> do you think my problem with the shutdown + close lid thing could be consired a bug?
<gotwig> Atlantic777, I hate such statements xd
<gotwig> energy killer -..-
<Atlantic777> I didn't experience loosing too much bat. energy in standby...
<gotwig> should I report a bug?
<gotwig> if so, where?
<Atlantic777> on launchpad, of course
<gotwig> there are more like 5000 projects
<gotwig> just saying.
<Atlantic777> you report it, someone decides if it's ok or not
<Atlantic777> anyway, launchpad is the right place for reporting a bug in ubuntu
<gotwig> -..- so unspecific ;D
<gotwig> Atlantic777, do you got any URL for me?
<Atlantic777> this one maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Atlantic777> there's an irc channel for ubuntu bugs, too
<gotwig> Atlantic777, I know how to report bugs.. In fact I am an ubuntu member =)
<gotwig> I just dont know what is affected, here
<gotwig> which software
<Atlantic777> oh, sorry, I didn't now... :)
<Atlantic777> I would say power manager maybe even acpi...
<gotwig> I am going to ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<smallfoot-> anyone running ubuntu+1?
<smallfoot-> hows sauay?
<smallfoot-> its a mess, or it works solid?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, it's very early days.
<smallfoot-> ya, 2 of 6 months
<smallfoot-> so its 1/3
<johnjohn101> "alpha 1"  next week
<genii> smallfoot-: I'm using it with Kubuntu desktop ( KDE 4.10.4 ) ... works great
<genii> I do two updates a day.. one in morning, one at night... so as not to let them pile up
<smallfoot-> oh
<johnjohn101> i was running 13.10 but had to reload, there was an update that broke something.
<smallfoot-> run apt-get update, then its fixed
<smallfoot-> :D
<johnjohn101> is there anyway to get my apps to launch from dash without hitting launch?
<trism> johnjohn101: if you hit enter it will launch the first result
<johnjohn101> can't i just do it with the mouse?
<trism> johnjohn101: or you can use the arrow keys
<johnjohn101> double click or somthing? it's annoying
<trism> johnjohn101: you should just be able to click them, did they change the dash again?
<johnjohn101> seems like something has changed.  I pull up dash and hit the s key.  software updater comes up. i hit with mouse, it tells me what software updater is and then there is a launch button.
<trism> johnjohn101: hmm interesting, I'll reboot to saucy and take a look
<johnjohn101> same with every other program
<trism> johnjohn101: oh I see what you meant, that is a very strange thing to do when the software is already installed, wonder if it is a bug
<trism> johnjohn101: it would make sense when clicking on something not already installed
<johnjohn101> i'm sure it will be fixed at some point.
<trism> johnjohn101: oh bug 1189088 , seems there is a key to shut it off in comment #2
<ubottu> bug 1189088 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Dash, left mouse button starts preview instead of directly the application" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189088
<trism> johnjohn101: though you were right about the double click to start
<johnjohn101> so it' can be fixed?
<trism> johnjohn101: yeah: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity double-click-activate false;
<johnjohn101> well it fixed it for now.  expecting it to break again!
<johnjohn101> i wasn't worry, i know ubuntu will fix those types of things
<johnjohn101> worried
<SorenHolm> Hi!. Anyony running kubuntu 13.10-daily. I'm having issue with suspend to ram to being available. 'echo "mem" > /sys/power/state' works, so it is supported on my system
<FernandoMiguel> SorenHolm: closing the lid or pm-suspend works for me
<FernandoMiguel> but that's about it the only thing that works
<FernandoMiguel> in terms of power management :\
<SorenHolm> FernandoMiguel: Oh well ... I'm thing that it might be machine dependant. Do you know how KDE figures out the systems capabillities ?
<SorenHolm> s(think/thinking/g
<FernandoMiguel> SorenHolm: nope
<johnjohn101> smart scopes is nice
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-14
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<marie1972> .
<brainwash> do the latest lightdm builds support proper screen locking? I read that the lubuntu devs removed xscreensaver in favor of a lightdm solution
<trism> brainwash: lightdm has supported locking for a while, it is just disabled in gnome-screensaver
<trism> brainwash: fire up d-feet and execute org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.Seat Lock()
<brainwash> trism: so it will fire up a new X server instance and display the lightdm lock screen?
<trism> brainwash: yep
<brainwash> now I can either unlock the screen by typing my password.. or simply switch back by pressing ctrl+alt+f7
<brainwash> or did I miss anything?
<trism> brainwash: well when I switch back with ctrl+alt+f7, the screen is locked by gnome-screensaver, I imagine the lubuntu devs will deal with it somehow
<trism> brainwash: though maybe the details changed in saucy
<brainwash> that's the reason I asked if lighdm supports a _proper_ way to lock the screen, not relying on additional programs
<brainwash> trism: thanks for answering :)
<trism> brainwash: you're right, as it stands, completely broken in the lubuntu-daily ppa
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-15
<depesto> hi
<depesto> can someone help me with a wierd bug?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> hmm, one of my archive repos is acting up , but the error isn't specific enough to pin it down
<BluesKaj> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<yeats> BluesKaj: DNS?
<BluesKaj> and now a dist-upgrade is about to remove the whole kubuntu-desktop... wth?
<BluesKaj> yeats, i reset my dns server to my ISP auto on the router because Opendns was acting up yesterday
<yeats> well that link works in a browser for me (if that helps you troubleshoot)
<BluesKaj> I don't get what that would affect my archive repos ..we're in the same area , only a few hundred miles apart
<yeats> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111597/how-can-i-work-around-something-wicked-happened-resolving-mirror-errors
<BluesKaj> yeah the link works here as well , yeats
<yeats> hmm
<BluesKaj> odd that my ISP auto dns would muck up like that , why would google resolve it any better ...but i'll give it a try anyway
<yeats> that's a common issue in my experience
<yeats> bad dns from ISPs that is - 8.8.8.8 is pretty rock-solid
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What happens if you use dig to try and resolve it?
<BluesKaj>  ok ,the mirror error is gone , but dist-upgrade is still going to remove everything from akonadi to userconfig
<BluesKaj> think I'll leave the dist-upgrade to a later date :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm I just did an update through the GUI and I still have a lot of akonadi packages - akonadi-kde is gone
<BluesKaj> looks like it's kernel update so it should be ok
<BluesKaj> well, the 13.10 desktop is broken ...gambled and lost on the kernel upgrade .. just have to wait now til others have the same trouble and the devs take alook at it.
<yofel> old kernel doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> tried all 3
<BluesKaj> anyway bbiab
<yofel> on my EeePC I had a kernel panic during upgrade after which I had to force-reinstall udev and dbus from busybox
<yofel> sadly the 'kernel panic' message was the only thing it showed when it crashed :(
<penguin42> yofel: Just the one line?
<yofel> penguin42: 3 lines: kernel panic, reason: attempting to kill init, switching to terminal
<yofel> I kind of wonder whether the udev upgrade tried to restart upstart... but that shouldn't happen...
<penguin42> yofel: OK, so that's not so much that the kernel panic'd as init died for some reason
<yofel> true
<penguin42> so yeh, if init is actually upstart and upstart died I guess that might do it
<BluesKaj> trie3d the daily build to see if it would install to / , the dvd just sits there with kubuntu logo flashin blue every 10secs , but that's about all it does.
<BluesKaj> err tried
<BluesKaj> that last kernel upgrade messed things up badly looking like it was going to upgrade the kubuntu-desktop , but removed it instead and created dependency hell
<BluesKaj> I'm crossposting this in order to give it some attention
<penguin42> I think it's probably worth posting your dpkg.log or the like to find out why - I doubt it's the kernel itself that pulled out k-d
<BluesKaj> I had  mirror glitch caused by opendns , so i switched back to google dns , but I guess it was too late and being too aggressive with the dist-upgrade did the damage I think.
<FernandoMiguel> what would be the best way to get WebGL working on Chrome with my Intel HD3000?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> libreoffice under KDE, typing in the Export to PDF box, as I typed the filename,e very character I typed there was a line of debug moan 'Libreoffice : Couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> Hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> my dependency problems seem to boil down to libical1 , but it has no installation candidate
<penguin42> hmm, I seem to have one - from saucy-proposed
<BluesKaj> I've got proposed commented out , since I was advised the last time I lost X ...wonder if I should enable it
<penguin42> I guess you've probably got a package that came from proposed that depends on it?
<BluesKaj> yeah , could be
<penguin42> when disabling a repo I think you need to remove all the packages that came from it - not sure if I know a way to do it though
<BluesKaj> desktop is broken , so I suppose I could try it
<BluesKaj> ok ,bbiab
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<penguin42> hi
<lordievader> Hey penguin42, how are you?
<penguin42> good
<lordievader> :)
 * penguin42 is trying openSuse in a u+1 kvm and has slight graphics corruption; heck knows where to start reporting that
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , back on 13.10 , but i'm in a quandary about the proposed repos ...guess now that I'm committed to their packages I have to live with my decision
<penguin42> yeh or somehow pull every one out
<BluesKaj> goes against the advice from the kubuntu-devel guys tho
<penguin42> well don't go against them - they can make your machine do very odd things if you misbehave :-)
<BluesKaj> but how ? I don't know of any method to pull packages installed from a particular deb
<BluesKaj> the guys at devel are good people :)
<penguin42> well, there is a ppa-purge to remove stuff from a ppa
<BluesKaj> proposed isn't classified as appa
<penguin42> yeh I know, I just mean it's a similar problem
<BluesKaj> well . I'll try to be less aggressive with dist-upgrades , because I ran that deb enabled for quite a while before my pc mucked up
<BluesKaj> unknowing that it could cause me problems
<penguin42> yeh you've just got to be a bit careful with dist-upgrade to check it's not removing loads of stuff
<BluesKaj> yeah I gambled and lost , but it's fixed now
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I setup a preferences file for proposed as suggested here , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<BluesKaj> thanks to tsimpson
<penguin42> nice
<BluesKaj> yeah , i ran an update/upgrade , no errors
<penguin42> hmm
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> now with all this NSA stuff I'd like to use something ran locally like VNC instead of teamviewer or splashtop on linux. However vnc is slow and I have yet to find a faster alternative that would allow remote control access from a iPhone or Android device. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ShapeShifter499> IdleOne, oops sorry about that
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-09
<roasted> hello friends. I am curious about what features are going into the new file manager. Is this channel a place for that or is there one better suited?
<ikonia> roasted: what new file manager ?
<ikonia> is it in 14.10 ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<roasted> ikonia: the new file manager coming with Unity 8.
<ikonia> roasted: any info on it ?
<ikonia> is it in 14.10 ?
<roasted> ikonia: I don't think it's dependent upon 14.10, but moreso Unity 8 than anything else. It sounds like they're just taking the Unity file manager on Ubuntu Touch and ramping it up with more features for desktop use.
<roasted> omgubuntu mentioned it in February http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-create-new-file-manager-unity
<ikonia> ahhh omgubuntu = zero credibilityu
<ikonia> (that's not to suggest it's wrong)
<ikonia> so there is no info on it at all
<ikonia> there are just thoughts about possiblity doing something
<ikonia> not even a confirmation that it will happen
<roasted> ikonia: I seem to recall there being discussion about it on G+, so I'd certainly consider this to be a project moving forward.
<ikonia> yet there appears to be nothing a quick google search showing confirmation
<roasted> well, okay.
<roasted> either way, it's what I'm curious about. Is this channel for that?
<ikonia> this is for 14.10 discussion
<roasted> where would be suitable for, say, Unity 8 discussion?
<roasted> or is that a mailing list thing asof now?
<ikonia> well, I don't see why not to an extent as it's trying to be targeted for 14.10 ?
<ikonia> unity 8 in generl, probably not as a "I think it's cool" type thing
<ikonia> but how it fits / doesn't fit into 14.10 sure, seems worthwhile
<TJ-> It's in active development, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app
<roasted> oh, nice. Thanks TJ-!
<ikonia> looks like that's the phone app
<ikonia> if you read the wiki it redirects to
<TJ-> It's for desktop dash, and phone
<roasted> ikonia: it originated from phone, but as I understand is being beefed up for desktop use to replace Nautilus upon Unity 8's arrival.
<ikonia> wiki could probably use an update or two
<TJ-> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/README
<ikonia> TJ-: sad that the README contains more than the wiki
<TJ-> ikonia: The problem is with Ubuntu now, most Canonical development is focused on phone/tablet/devices they can earn royalties on, and is also being done out of the main-stream public development eye. There's a lot of discontent amongst non Ubuntu developers at times over that
<TJ-> ikonia: I don't agree; I'd expect the source-code to be the prime source of the latest information
<TJ-> s/non Ubuntu/non Canonical/
<ikonia> TJ-: reading through the source code to find out a target platform isn't really something I'd expect when there is supposed to be a project wiki page with at least a current overview
<TJ-> That's F/OSS development all over :)
<Fyodorovna> Have not gotten a update on the daily for awhile using this link, not sure the issue. zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Pici> Fyodorovna: thats because the amd64 build didn't pass testing.
<Fyodorovna> Pici, Thanks, not an issue just curious, the OS is a bit funkier than I have seen for awhile, but no biggie that is the fun part. ;)
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-10
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-11
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nandersson> Hi, I installed the unicorn image from daily builds and on boot I am asked for login?
<nandersson> Is there some default user/pass one should know about?
<brendand> nandersson, the one you entered in the installer
<nandersson> brendand, there was no installer
<nandersson> booted on the ISO, got a login screen
<brendand> nandersson, so you didn't 'install' it then
<brendand> nandersson, so you're trying the live cd
<brendand> nandersson, you booted and choose 'Try Ubuntu'?
<nandersson> brendand, nope it just boots... you see the "Ubuntu 14.10" with the dots...
<nandersson> before it reach "Try/Install" there pops up the login screen
<brendand> nandersson, that's unusual. what image (link?)
<nandersson> This is the daily build, and it looks broken. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/20140610/utopic-desktop-amd64.iso
<brendand> nandersson, sorry for the late reply. i'll give that a try in vbox and see if i can reproduce that issue
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-12
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-13
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<fishscene> Does anyone know the password for logging in to Ubuntu 14.10?
<Beldar> !md5sum | fishscene there is no password needed
<ubottu> fishscene there is no password needed: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Beldar> seems to be a bad download
<Beldar> no live ubuntu does what your describing is all if a good download
<fishscene> I downloaded from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Beldar> fishscene, Where from is not the issue per-say it should go to the desktop.
<Beldar> no logging in
<Beldar> the amd64 bit is not updating however it apparently failed in testing I have been told
<Beldar> the daily is not updating
<fishscene> ah. I have the 64-bit. That could be why
<Beldar> fishscene, I have 14.10 installed I used a version of that download slightly earlier, check the sum that is probably the issue.
<Beldar> we have not had a single problem like your addressed here on that download, I just shared the daily update is all.
<Beldar> checking the sum is fast and will be more definitive not a guess
<Beldar> however I have had on one occasion a good sum but still broken so you have to do your work and think in and outside the box to some extent
<fishscene> MD5 (utopic-desktop-amd64.iso) = 7fec270a5eb4ab5abeb49a4543456434
<fishscene> That doesn't match at all. Let me retry downloading
<fishscene> ok yea. Redownloaded, verified md5 sum matched (it did), and now it is working as expected. Not sure what went wrong the first time with the download. Thanks guys.
<gQuigs> hoping this is the right place for an xorg-edgers question.. I can't get CUDA to work on my nvidia card with xorg-edgers but it did work when I installed the driver from nvidia directly
<gQuigs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1320990  <- reported
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1320990 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[xorg-edgers] BOINC can't find CUDA driver with xorg-edgers packages" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> anyone have any ideas what to try first?  I have  0 CUDA experience.. :/
<genii> gQuigs: Might be good to mention it in #ubuntu-x I think some xorg-edgers are in there usually
<gQuigs> thanks genii, will try
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-14
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-15
<emma> why?
<rww> emma: Why what?
<emma> rww: The whole thing.
<rww> #ubuntu+1, or...?
<rww> I mean, there's not exactly been a lot going on in here, and the only thing from you in here this last month is joins and parts, so you can see how I'm a bit confused about a random "why".
<Beldar> rww, You understand be played I assume, you answered your in the game now.
<Beldar> being*
<rww> what
<Beldar> So far all I see is a persons post in order to satisfy their own personal needs, not you of course, no real substance.
<Beldar> questions and answering questions with a question is a standard reflection approach, especially on the net
<rww> okay, so tl;dr: nothing interesting is going on
 * rww lets the channel go back to silence until someone has an utopic question i guess
<emma> Beldar: what do you have in mind when you say "standard reflection approach" and how is that typical especially on the net?
<Beldar> emma, Off topic here is all.
<Beldar> my mistake o begin with
<Beldar> to*
<Beldar> and a rather complex issue not really explainable here
<Beldar> emma, If you need support this is the place, if you just need contact and responses to vague inquiries or statements  #ubuntu-offtopic is probably better. We volunteer here to help not decode your posts and psychology. ;)
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-09
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS RETURNED!
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HFSPLUS> !ops | HFSPLUS IS BACK!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS IS BACK!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<twager> Sysinfo for 'twager-Aspire-5552': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-20-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 1500/2100 MHz, RAM: 2672/2752 MB, Storage: 22/105 GB, 177 procs, 3.94h up
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tuga3d> hi all! when i have a nautilus window in a mounted drive and i click in the nautilus shortcut in the dash, it opens a new window instead of switching to the window i already have. Any hints on how to solve this?
<tuga3d> also when i scroll the mouse over it, it works. I want this beheavior when i click it.
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-13
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-14
<gshmu> yesterday, I update my Ubuntu 14.04 kerner to 4.4.0-24(last), wake from suspend, display error
<gshmu> and now, I cound not see anyything
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04, kernel 4.4.0-24-generic, display error, when wake from suspend
<gshmu> I see this problem at kerner 4.2.0 yet
<gshmu> my PC is dell 9200
<nacc> gshmu: wrong channel, try #ubuntu
<gshmu> nacc:  thanks, but last time they suggest me to ubuntu+1
<nedstark> is this the channel for unity 8
<Fritigern> No, this is the channel for the next version of Ubuntu
<nedstark> which doesn't have unity 8 i take it
<Fritigern> I don;t know, I am personally only interested in Plasma and KDE stuffs ;-)
<Fritigern> That whole unity thinkg passes me by unnoticed
<nedstark> i am fairly conversant in them all, use cinnamon at home myself
<nedstark> from the ppa
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Guest12129> Good evening. Anyone here involved in Debian Installer Builds in Yakkety ?
<ikonia> why not just ask your real question
<Guest12129> hope a link is ok to answers..
<Guest12129> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+question/293651
<ikonia> just ask the question
<ikonia> you're making your own version of the debian installer ?
<Guest12129> yes
<Guest12129> not the first time
<Guest12129> all other work as expected
<ikonia> so I can't read German but I can read some clear errors in that
<ikonia> such as missing files,
<Guest12129> yes main part is that a file is missing
<ikonia> which looks like it's not appearing when you unpack the libc deb
<Guest12129> dpkg (Subprocess): new post-removal-Script (/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm) can not be executed. No such file or directory.
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> so what's the actual issue then ?
<genii> So put in a check for the file before doing some operation to it
<Guest12129> apt-get update; apt-get build-dep debian-installer; apt-get install build-essential fakeroot ; apt-get source debian-installer;
<Guest12129> echo "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety main main/debian-installer" > /usr/src/debian-installer-20101020ubuntu458/build/sources.list.udeb.local
<Guest12129> cd /usr/src/debian-installer-20101020ubuntu458/build
<Guest12129> fakeroot make build_netboot
<Guest12129> thats the way i do it.. should be simple to reproduce..
<ikonia> not sure what you want us to do ?
<Guest12129> to get in touch with someone that is building this package..
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> have you verified and logged a bug with the actual details ?
<Guest12129> only the link i posted..
<ikonia> then no
<ikonia> so you don't get bugs fixed that way
<ikonia> you need to log a proper bug with the full and correct details and work with the maintainers
<Guest12129> i do it in a chroot.. how to report from there?
<ikonia> this sounds like it's getting worse
<ikonia> so you don't even do it on the host, you do it in a chroot.
<ikonia> you'll need to manually open a bug
<ikonia> make sure you explain you're doing it in a chroot
<Guest12129> yes as said i do this rebuild with debian-installer with every other older version of debian and ubuntu with no problems. only yakkety seems broken.
<nacc> Guest12129: that's not the version of debian-installer in yakkety?
<nacc> you mentioned 454, it's at 459 in yakkety
<Guest12129> its 458 without the bzr version
<Guest12129> bug is filled
<Guest12129> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1592551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592551 in Launchpad itself "Debian Installer Rebuild fails in Yakkety" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> Guest12129: why did you file it against launchpad itself?
<nacc> it's, if anything, a debian-installer bug, right?
<Guest12129> my mistake..
<Guest12129> changed to debian-installer
<Guest12129> is that right this way?
<Guest12129> bzr version does the same.. it isdebian-installer (20101020ubuntu459) yakkety;
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-15
<OerHeks> nice newspost, http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/snappy-reaches-beyond-ubuntu-to-run-on-different-linux-distros.html
<OerHeks> http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/14/ubuntus-container-style-snap-app-packages-now-work-on-other-linux-distributions/  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/goodbye-apt-and-yum-ubuntus-snap-apps-are-coming-to-distros-everywhere/
<OerHeks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/06/14/universal-snap-packages-launch-on-multiple-linux-distros/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<est31> will ubuntu 16.10 get mesa 12?
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-16
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> !info snapcraft
<ubottu> snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.10.1+16.10 (yakkety), package size 68 kB, installed size 395 kB
<bazhang> installing snapd and snappy simultanously seems to confuse apt
<bazhang> the latter being a media player
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-19
<TheGhostInTheMac> Anybody on?
<bazhang> apart from that small glitch, extremely polished/fsat/exellent
<bazhang> and fast
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-13
<lotus|bugbox> todays daily desk: http://imgur.com/a/jbggc
<lotus|bugbox> gnome working like a charm
<habanany> I installed ArtfulAardvark in my dell e1405 and I can't connect to wifi, can anyone help ? Thanks 
<habanany> I'm on dual boot  ^^
<habanany> I can connect to wifi using the live USB But not with the fresh installed on hardrive 
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-15
<donofrio> how can I fix my repository issue? https://apaste.info/ANzK
<donofrio> inxi @  https://apaste.info/Tcag
<Bashing-om> donofrio: http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ : PPA does not exist for artful .
<donofrio> how to remove back repo?
<donofrio> or should I say - what is my first step to resolvieng this message?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Depends . Got a GUI ?.. what DE ? server install ? then it is a text editor - works on either case .
<donofrio> ubuntu 17.10 desktop install, xfce shell, bash everywhere ;)
<donofrio> yes I have a text editor
<Bashing-om> donofrio: I personally prefer the text editie . pastebin : tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and we discuss this .
<donofrio> I use apaste but here is the pastebin as requested https://pastebin.com/WYkFxE8A
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Bear with me as I check ; 1) also : http://ppa.launchpad.net/morphis/anbox-support/ubuntu not supported .
<donofrio> understood, we can remove that one as well if its causeing this logjam of the update process.....
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Were me; in the text editor I would comment out the 2 entries ( as later the authors may catch up and the PPAs may then be good ) .
<donofrio> works but "seems light" only did this https://apaste.info/AQtm ..... I mean if I'm alright then cool, just want the most up to date to help this awesome project - thank you for all you do folks.....
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Looks good to me :)
<donofrio> thank you again.....
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-17
<gooloydmoon> i can't login main channel i'm sorry
<gooloydmoon> hey there
<gooloydmoon> Hello. Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS . I noticed now firefox 54.0 does not support flash player anymore. i can't watch anymore streaming movies because audio is ok but video is so slow!!!tried to use vlc for it but no luck or too dumb. please just help me to solve this.
<krytarik> !register | gooloydmoon
<ubottu> gooloydmoon: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<gooloydmoon> i registered. but i still cannot access.
<gooloydmoon> i'm not here to solve this issue.
<gooloydmoon> and my question as you can see seem to have a really easy solution..
<krytarik> You aren't logged in right now.
<gooloydmoon> please i really don't have so much time!!
<gooloydmoon> i tried but it doesn't let me
<gooloydmoon> it said i'm already registered
<gooloydmoon> weird.
<gooloydmoon> i know you can help me,please.
<gooloydmoon> :)
<gooloydmoon> why here in ubuntu you do always pretend from people stuff they doesn't want to do just because they need some little help?
<gooloydmoon> you jeeks are just that way..the more people need help the less you help. not my fault if i'm not able to.
<krytarik> gooloydmoon: Hard to parse your last message, but tried 'adobe-flashplugin' from the Partner repo yet?
<gooloydmoon> ohhh..finally.. thank you. :)
<krytarik> Or you're just being a bit unpatient..
<gooloydmoon> sorry i'm in my period. good bye
<gooloydmoon> :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-18
<StevieW_> hi people
<StevieW_> can somebody help me please? i got ubuntu 17.10 and my firefox browser is loading websites quite slowly sometimes. i already deactivated ipv6 (also in the 'about:config' in firefox). it didn't help. for example youtube-videos are loading slowly sometimes. or google sites. any idea?
<StevieW_> wifi encrypten is set to wpa2 (only)
<StevieW_> encryption*
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-15
<rainbowwarrior> hello how do install boot-repair in ubuntu 18.10 please?
<ikonia> look in the repo see if it's there
<ikonia> 18.10 is very early in the cycle still, 
<nacc> !info boot-repair cosmic
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in cosmic
<nacc> no such package in ubuntu, afaict
<ikonia> there you go then
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty
<nacc> presumably youd' install it in 18.10 however you install it any other version, if it's supported
<rainbowwarrior> ok
<Bashing-om> eaMemme check and see if yannubuntu's PPA supoorts cosmic .
<ikonia> I wouldn't look at ppa's for pre-release
<rainbowwarrior> is there anywhere else i can get it instead of paa?
<rainbowwarrior> ppa*
<ikonia> why do you need it ?
<rainbowwarrior> because its going straight into windows and not giving me the choice of windows or ubuntu 
<ikonia> you don't need boot repair for that
<ikonia> you need to understand where/if your boot loader is installed
<rainbowwarrior> oh
<nacc> i would think just booting into the live usb would be sufficient
<ikonia> more than enough
<Bashing-om> ikonia: as norm is correct .. boot-repair not supported in 18.10 .
<rainbowwarrior> hmm 
<rainbowwarrior> when i try use the old ppa for boot-repair i get sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<rainbowwarrior> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rainbowwarrior> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~yannubuntu/ubuntu/boot-repair'.
<ikonia> so "don't use a PPA" was the recommendation
<ikonia> not only do you ignore that, you actually try to use a PPA designed for a different OS 
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-16
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i can't find anywhere how to fix boot in 18.10 as it keeps loading into windows, help please
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-11
<lotuspsychje> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.39.0-2 (eoan), package size 1999 kB, installed size 7019 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-13
<qqqqqqqqq9> today chromium-browser pulled in snapd. Will snapd be mandatory in the future?
<OerHeks> snapd is standard, you might had an update?
<OerHeks> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.39.2+19.10ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 12681 kB, installed size 49864 kB
<qqqqqqqqq9> I don't want snapd. Will there be more packages which only work with snapd enabled?
<OerHeks> basicly there is gnome-calculator installed by snapd, but you can disable snapd and reverse to deb packages..
<OerHeks> get used to it, it will be around for a long while
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-14
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj_> commands like "/j ubuntu " give response like: [Error] /j: Unknown command. in konversation...strange behaviour
<BluesKaj_> in the server text
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-11
<guiverc> Has anyone been able to run 'live' daily tests on hardware over the last few days?   I've had issues with ISOs wanting acting like netboot loaders, wanting to download... ubuntu-studio, kubuntu, xubuntu written to multiple (4) thumb-drives and from 2 boxes  (had no issues with lubuntu on past weekend though)
<guiverc> lubuntu too; "unable to find medium container a live file system \n Attempt interactive netboot from a URL?"   (I can't rule out bad thumb-drives.. but only had this issue since sunday)
<guiverc> ditto ubuntu (destkop) too :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: What is it that you need ? I can boot an old xubuntu 20.04 .iso and see what the haps be there.
<guiverc> nah, it's groovy issues since sunday (my local time) I've had issues with; booting to netboot (download; focal didn't do that)
<guiverc> but hanks Bashing-om 
<guiverc> s/hanks/thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D
<guiverc> issue only occurs on older BIOS boxes... media will boot on UEFI; bug raised
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man that you are :P
<guiverc> yeah... just had it boot on one box, my UEFI good, BIOS bad oversimplied, newer BIOS still boot maybe...  (my older BIOS wording does sort of fit; but I was thinking all BIOS)
<guiverc> one dell d755 fails, another d755 boots... i've got lots of bios boxes anyway for a minimal survey I can add to report..
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-12
<codehotter> Hi. I'd like to get prometheus-node-exporter 1.0.0 into ubuntu 18.04. The current version is 0.18. If I understand correctly, I should first attempt to get prometheus-node-exporter 1.0.0 into groovy, and then I can request a backport. Is this correct? If yes, how do I help get prometheus-node-exporter 1.0.0 into groovy?
<codehotter> I am fairly confident I will be able to package it, but I'm not sure what to do after that.
<codehotter> Should I find out who the maintainer is and contact them?
<codehotter> Ohhh, hold on, I need to get it into debian?
<hggdh> probably, since we tend to sync from debian
<hggdh> yes, you need to get Debian to upgrade first. prometheus-node-exporter is in Universe, so it is a sync
<codehotter> Thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-14
<guiverc> anyone readily know where I can download groovy mini.iso?  (or does it not exist?)
<dax> guiverc: the /topic links to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds . click the green-arrow-CD icon on the relevant arch netboot line from there
<dax> oh, those 404
<dax> fun
 * dax ponders
<dax> oh, because they renamed the directory and didn't update the QA tracker *sigh*
<guiverc> I tried 413/builds... 404 errors are in a bug report (fixed for lubuntu & ubuntu desktop... laney actioned those if I remember correctly)
<dax> yeah, change /images/ to /legacy-images/
<dax> in the download URL
<dax> so e.g. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/groovy/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu621/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<guiverc> grrr... I had netboot disable far left... my usual choices hid it... thanks dax
<guiverc> :)  thanks again dax 
<dax> no problem :)
<guiverc> install finally finished.. even though groovy is in url name, test.install reports focal/20.04; something is wrong :(  (I'm too tired to care now though)
